# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Διαξιφισμοί για Mac & OSX

## mperedim

> Έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα (εξαιρούνται λειτουργικά που δεν μπορούσα να τα τρέξω σε ένα PC)
> 
> Το λειτουργικό δεν κρίνεται μόνο από την ικανότητα του να είναι σταθερό.
> Το λειτουργικό για μένα θα πρέπει να το βάζεις και να το ξεχνάς.
> Να μην ασχολείσαι κάθε μέρα με αυτό αλλά μόνο με τα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιείς.


Οπότε το ερώτημα παραμένει ... MacOS X δοκίμασες; 

[καθότι δεν τρέχει σε PC μάλλον όχι. τέσπα, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνεις, αλλά ατυχώς τρέχει σε ελαφρώς overprices hardware :-( ]

----------


## WAntilles

> Οπότε το ερώτημα παραμένει ... MacOS X δοκίμασες; 
> 
> [καθότι δεν τρέχει σε PC μάλλον όχι. τέσπα, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνεις, αλλά ατυχώς τρέχει σε ελαφρώς overprices hardware :-( ]


 :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL: 

Καλό !!!

Πολύ καλό !!!

Μην τα πετάς τόσο ξαφνικά.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Οπότε το ερώτημα παραμένει ... MacOS X δοκίμασες; 
> 
> [καθότι δεν τρέχει σε PC μάλλον όχι. τέσπα, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνεις, αλλά ατυχώς τρέχει σε ελαφρώς overprices hardware :-( ]


Το δοκίμασα και αυτό.
Όχι την τελευταία έκδοση του γιατί δεν έχω Mac.

----------


## tvelocity

> [καθότι δεν τρέχει σε PC μάλλον όχι. τέσπα, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνεις, αλλά ατυχώς τρέχει σε ελαφρώς overprices hardware :-( ]


Overpriced είναι ο powermac. Ο imac αντίθετα έχει πολύ καλό value for money (άντε βρές PC στην ίδια τιμή με τον imac και να έχει τα ίδια καλούδια...). Τώρα που σκεύτομαι οτι ο powermac έχει bus έως 1,35Ghz, μάλον ούτε αυτός είναι overpriced  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## WAntilles

> Τώρα που σκεύτομαι οτι ο powermac έχει bus έως 1,35Ghz, μάλον ούτε αυτός είναι overpriced


Πιο overpriced (& overhyped) πράμα δεν υπάρχει. Διότι:

- 2 φορές ακριβότερο hardware απ' ό,τι ίδιας ισχύος PC
- μή επεκτάσιμο γουρούνι στο σακί
- αμφίβολης ποιότητας (και προέλευσης) κομμάτια hardware. Δεν έχεις ψάξει-διαλέξει ένα προς ένα τα υποσυστήματα εσύ ο ίδιος.
- τα κομμάτια του hardware είναι ειδικές εκδόσεις για mac που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν πουθενά αλλού (π.χ. ATi RADEON για mac). Ουδεμία standard compliancy.
- ανύπαρκτες επιλογές σε κομμάτια hardware
- ανύπαρκτες επιλογές σε OS & software

----------


## tvelocity

> - 2 φορές ακριβότερο hardware απ' ό,τι ίδιας ισχύος PC


Μπορείς με 620 euro να φτιάξεις PC ίδιας ισχύος με το βασικό imac;




> - μή επεκτάσιμο γουρούνι στο σακί


Τα powermac είναι απολύτως επεκτάσιμα, περισότερο απο ένα PC. Τα υπόλοιπα μοντέλα της apple δεν είναι τόσο όσο ένα PC, αλλα σε αφήνουν να προσθέσεις μνήμη ή να αλλάξεις σκληρό, δηλαδή οτι μπορεί ποτέ να χρειαστεί να κάνει ένας μέσος χρήστης, μπορεί να το κάνει.




> - αμφίβολης ποιότητας (και προέλευσης) κομμάτια hardware. Δεν έχεις ψάξει-διαλέξει ένα προς ένα τα υποσυστήματα εσύ ο ίδιος.


Έχεις αντίρηση με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι hardware των mac;




> - τα κομμάτια του hardware είναι ειδικές εκδόσεις για mac που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν πουθενά αλλού (π.χ. ATi RADEON για mac). Ουδεμία standard compliancy.


Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με standards compliancy, αλλα με endianess




> - ανύπαρκτες επιλογές σε κομμάτια hardware


Χρειάζεσαι κανένα συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι hardware που δεν υπάρχει για mac;




> - ανύπαρκτες επιλογές σε OS & software


Mac OS X, Linux, *BSD, etc. Δηλαδή τα πάντα εκτός απο windows...

DISCLAIMER: δεν έχω mac  :Razz: 

 :Offtopic:

----------


## WAntilles

> Μπορείς με 620 euro να φτιάξεις PC ίδιας ισχύος με το βασικό imac;


Ο,τιδήποτε δεν έχει τουλάχιστο 1GB RAM - άρα καί ο imac - δεν είναι υπολογιστής αλλά -> παιχνιδάκι fisherprice, ποδήλατο, πατίνι κλπ.




> Τα powermac είναι απολύτως επεκτάσιμα, περισότερο απο ένα PC.


Για τεκμηρίωσέ το αυτό.




> Τα υπόλοιπα μοντέλα της apple δεν είναι τόσο όσο ένα PC, αλλα σε αφήνουν να προσθέσεις μνήμη ή να αλλάξεις σκληρό, δηλαδή οτι μπορεί ποτέ να χρειαστεί να κάνει ένας μέσος χρήστης, μπορεί να το κάνει.


1. Δεν είμαι "μέσος χρήστης".

2. CPU μπορείς να αλλάξεις; -> Όχι.




> Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με standards compliancy, αλλα με endianess


1. Πρόβλημά τους.

2. Ας κάνουν flash καινούργια BIOSes - firmwares στο χώρο του πελάτη για υποστήριξη mac.




> Linux, *BSD


Αυτά μπορώ να τα τρέξω στο PC 10 φορές καλύτερα, με hardware τσακιστερό και τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, όχι υπερτιμημένο, και πλήρως επεκτάσιμο. Γιατί να πάρω mac;




> DISCLAIMER: δεν έχω mac


Ούτε και εγώ.

Και ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να αποκτήσω. Ένα από τα πράγματα που με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα στη ζωή και δεν συγχωρώ ποτέ, είναι ο εμπαιγμός.

----------


## Kayser Soze

Φίλε WAntilles, έχει εκφράσει και άλλες φορές την απέχθεια σου για τους mac, η οποία κατά την γνώμη μου είναι αδικαιολόγητη. Θα σου απαντήσω σε ένα προς ένα:




> - 2 φορές ακριβότερο hardware απ' ό,τι ίδιας ισχύος PC


Καταρχάς βασιζόμενος σε τι συγκρίνεις την υπολογιστική ισχύ ενός pc με έναν mac?




> - μή επεκτάσιμο γουρούνι στο σακί


Εφόσον αναφέρεσαι σε imac, emac κτλ, τότε είναι τόσο γουρούνι στο σακί όσο ένα laptop




> - αμφίβολης ποιότητας (και προέλευσης) κομμάτια hardware. Δεν έχεις ψάξει-διαλέξει ένα προς ένα τα υποσυστήματα εσύ ο ίδιος.


Τα έχει ψάξει η μαμά-apple για εσένα. Και εκείνη ξέρει καλύτερα!  :Wink: 




> - τα κομμάτια του hardware είναι ειδικές εκδόσεις για mac που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν πουθενά αλλού (π.χ. ATi RADEON για mac). Ουδεμία standard compliancy.


Ε και? 




> - ανύπαρκτες επιλογές σε κομμάτια hardware


Σχεδόν όλες τις συσκευές USB και Firewire απλά τις καρφώνεις και παίζουν. Τώρα αν εννοείς κάρτες γραφικών, ήχου, δικτύου κτλ απλά δεν ασχολείσαι... Και πάλι η μαμά-apple ξέρει!




> - ανύπαρκτες επιλογές σε OS & software


Όσον αφορά το OS, τι να βάλεις όταν έχεις το μαγικό MacOSX? Και για software? Ας είναι καλά η DSL!  :Wink:

----------


## Kayser Soze

Τώρα είδα το αποπάνω post. O Mac δεν απευθύνεται σαφώς σε χρήστες σαν και εσένα. Αλλά μπορεί να καλύψει το 99% των χρηστών, μεταξύ αυτών και εμένα (ούτε εγώ με θεωρώ μέσο χρήστη όπως εσύ τον έχεις στο μυαλό σου).

----------


## WAntilles

> Εφόσον αναφέρεσαι σε imac, emac κτλ, τότε είναι τόσο γουρούνι στο σακί όσο ένα laptop


Μα και τα laptop τα θεωρώ γουρούνια στο σακί. Εκτός από αυτά που "χτίζονται" εν μέρει από το χρήστη (επιλέγεις CPU, μνήμη, δίσκο).




> Τα έχει ψάξει η μαμά-apple για εσένα. Και εκείνη ξέρει καλύτερα! 
> 
> Σχεδόν όλες τις συσκευές USB και Firewire απλά τις καρφώνεις και παίζουν. Τώρα αν εννοείς κάρτες γραφικών, ήχου, δικτύου κτλ απλά δεν ασχολείσαι... Και πάλι η μαμά-apple ξέρει!


Με κάθε σεβασμό (προς εσένα - όχι την Apple) -> π@π@ριές ξέρει η Apple. Και είναι από τις πλέον αναξιόπιστες εταιρίες κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Εν τέλει, για κάθε κομμάτι hardware εμπιστεύομαι τον εαυτό μου και όχι κάποια εταιρία, είτε αυτή λέγεται Apple είτε... Orange, είτε... Grape Fruit.




> Όσον αφορά το OS, τι να βάλεις όταν έχεις το μαγικό MacOSX? Και για software? Ας είναι καλά η DSL!


Σας εμπαίζει η Apple ότι δήθεν ανακάλυψε αυτή το Unix/BSD και τον... τροχό όταν αυτό υπάρχει στο PC (και αλλού) εδώ και 10ετίες, ενώ μέχρι πριν από 2-3 χρόνια, πριν το OSX (aka BSD για Mac), είχατε ένα παλαιολιθικό 16-bit δήθεν λειτουργικό με όχι pre-emptive αλλά cooperative multitasking σαν τα Windows 3.1x.

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι η Apple σε εμπαίζει;

----------


## tvelocity

> Ο,τιδήποτε δεν έχει τουλάχιστο 1GB RAM - άρα καί ο imac - δεν είναι υπολογιστής αλλά -> παιχνιδάκι fisherprice, ποδήλατο, πατίνι κλπ.


Ζητάς κατα την παραγγελία να σου βάλουν 1GB RAM αντί για 512MB. Αν και δεν βλέπω γιατί να θέλει ο Joe sixpack 1GB RAM... για να τρέχει ποιό γρήγορα το safari;




> Για τεκμηρίωσέ το αυτό.


http://www.apple.com/powermac/expansion.html




> 1. Δεν είμαι "μέσος χρήστης".
> 
> 2. CPU μπορείς να αλλάξεις; -> Όχι.


1. Ε μη πάρεις imac. Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι είναι κακό μηχάνημα

2. προσωπικά δεν έχω αλλάξει ποτέ CPU σε μηχάνημα. Δεν παίρνω καλύτερα κατευθείαν το επόμενο;




> Ούτε και εγώ.
> 
> Και ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να αποκτήσω. Ένα από τα πράγματα που με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα στη ζωή και δεν συγχωρώ ποτέ, είναι ο εμπαιγμός.


Εγώ πάντως ψήνομαι για ένα iBook  :Razz:  δεν το βλέπω σύντομα όμως...

----------


## Kayser Soze

> Δηλαδη Win 2003


Ναι αμέ! Ξεχνάς μάλλον τα SP και τα batchάκια του Wan πριν από αυτό προκειμένου να νοιώθεις κάποια ασφάλεια... Δεν συζητώ για antivirus, firewall, antispyware... Παιδιά, το MacosX είναι ένα linux for dummies. Και αυτό το for dummies δεν είναι για όλους κακό...  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Dog

:Offtopic:  


> Δεν συζητώ για antivirus, firewall, antispyware


Μαλλον μου κανεις πλακα ετσι;Αν ξερεις τι κατεβαζεις και χρησιμοποιοεις σωστους browsers, δεν εχεις αναγκη τιποτα(εκτος απο ενα hardware firewall)  :Offtopic:

----------


## Kayser Soze

Να διευκρινήσω το εξής:
Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω από ένα do-it-yourself PC με W2k3 , P4 3.0 Ghz, 1Gb Ram, 480 GB HDD (4X120 σε 2 RAID 0 συστοιχίες) και έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό 250Gb.

Στο γραφείο μου έχω έναν imac 1 Ghz (τον προηγούμενο - τον iΛαμπατέρ) με 256 Mb Ram, 80Gb HDD, αγορασμένο προ 14 μηνών, που τρέχει MacOSX 10.3.x

Επίσης έχω έναν Powerbook Titanium στα 400 (!) Mhz με 256 Mb Ram,10 (!) Gb HDD, αγορασμένο προ 4ετίας, ο οποίος τρέχει επίσης MacOSX 10.3.x

Θες να σου πω πόσο απογοητευμένος είμαι από το PC? Νοιώθω ότι έκανα την μ@λ@κία του αιώνα που τον αγόρασα! Και λειτουργεί ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Ούτε ένα πρόβλημα. 
Τι μου λείπει? Η ΞΕΓΝΟΙΑΣΙΑ! 
Γιατί εγώ τον υπολογιστή τον χρησιμοποιώ για τα εξής:
-Office
-Dreamweaver
-Internet
-Επεξεργασία εικόνας
-Ερασιτεχνική επεξεργασία βίντεο
-Mp3
Ε, αυτά τα κάνω το ίδιο καλά και γρήγορα με τον iMac και χωρίς σκοτούρες! Το Powerbook δεν συγκρίνεται σε ταχύτητα, αλλά ΔΕΝ σέρνεται. Δουλεύεις αξιοπρεπώς! Και είναι 4 ετών μηχάνημα.
Αυτά.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Ωραία η συζήτηση αλλά νομίζω ότι μπλέξαμε το θέμα πολύ.  :Wink:  
 :Offtopic:  



> τι ειναι αυτο που θα θελατε ...και δεν μπορειτε να το εχετε...


  :Worthy:  Elisha Cuthbert

----------


## Kayser Soze

> Μαλλον μου κανεις πλακα ετσι;Αν ξερεις τι κατεβαζεις και χρησιμοποιοεις σωστους browsers, δεν εχεις αναγκη τιποτα(εκτος απο ενα hardware firewall)


Γιατί να σου κάνω πλάκα? 
Υπάρχει εδώ μέσα κάποιος χρήστης Windows ο οποίος νοιώθει τόσο σίγουρος με το PC του και δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο antivirus? Αν ναι, τον συγχαίρω! Browser Firefox (όπου προσέχουμε και που τον βάζουμε), Firewall φυσικά hardware (Zyxel 650), αλλά έχω και το NAV, το Zonealarm και το Ad-aware καβάτζα. Μήπως εγώ είμαι παρανοϊκός?

----------


## WAntilles

> Ναι αμέ! Ξεχνάς μάλλον τα SP και τα batchάκια του Wan πριν από αυτό προκειμένου να νοιώθεις κάποια ασφάλεια... Δεν συζητώ για antivirus, firewall, antispyware... Παιδιά, το MacosX είναι ένα linux for dummies. Και αυτό το for dummies δεν είναι για όλους κακό...





> Μαλλον μου κανεις πλακα ετσι;Αν ξερεις τι κατεβαζεις και χρησιμοποιοεις σωστους browsers, δεν εχεις αναγκη τιποτα(εκτος απο ενα hardware firewall)


1. Ο Lazy Dog έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.




> Μαλλον μου κανεις πλακα ετσι;Αν ξερεις τι κατεβαζεις και χρησιμοποιοεις σωστους browsers, δεν εχεις αναγκη τιποτα(εκτος απο ενα hardware firewall)


Θα προσέθετα ότι το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι μάνιουαλ σκάνινγκ των προγραμμάτων και αρχείων Word/Excel που κατεβάζεις πριν τα τρέξεις/ανοίξεις.

Λόγω του hardware firewall τα μπατσάκια δεν χρειάζονται.

2. Το MacOSX μαζί με το hardware της είναι μία πυραμίδα της Apple για να σας τα παίρνει.

3. Αλήθεια στη δουλειά πόσων χιλιάδων open-source developers (BSD) βασίζεται το MacOSX το οποίο ξεδιάντροπα η Apple το μοσχοπουλά;




> Γιατί να σου κάνω πλάκα? 
> Υπάρχει εδώ μέσα κάποιος χρήστης Windows ο οποίος νοιώθει τόσο σίγουρος με το PC του και δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο antivirus?


Υπάρχω εγώ.

Από τότε που χρησιμοποιώ PC (1988), ΜΟΝΟ μάνιουαλ σκάνιγκ όσων περιέγραψα παραπάνω.




> Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω από ένα do-it-yourself PC με W2k3 , P4 3.0 Ghz, 1Gb Ram, 480 GB HDD (4X120 σε 2 RAID 0 συστοιχίες) και έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό 250Gb.


Πολύ κακή επιλογή hardware, IMHO. Το γιατί δεν είναι του παρόντος θρεντ.




> Στο γραφείο μου έχω έναν imac 1 Ghz (τον προηγούμενο - τον iΛαμπατέρ) με 256 Mb Ram, 80Gb HDD, αγορασμένο προ 14 μηνών, που τρέχει MacOSX 10.3.x


RAM < 1GB -> άρα fisherprice no. 1




> Επίσης έχω έναν Powerbook Titanium στα 400 (!) Mhz με 256 Mb Ram,10 (!) Gb HDD, αγορασμένο προ 4ετίας, ο οποίος τρέχει επίσης MacOSX 10.3.x


RAM < 1GB -> άρα fisherprice no. 2




> Θες να σου πω πόσο απογοητευμένος είμαι από το PC? Νοιώθω ότι έκανα την μ@λ@κία του αιώνα που τον αγόρασα! Και λειτουργεί ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Ούτε ένα πρόβλημα.


Γιατί όπως λέω παραπάνω, έκανες IMHO πολύ κακή επιλογή hardware.




> -Dreamweaver
> -Internet
> -Επεξεργασία εικόνας
> -Ερασιτεχνική επεξεργασία βίντεο
> -Mp3
> Ε, αυτά τα κάνω το ίδιο καλά και γρήγορα με τον iMac και χωρίς σκοτούρες!


Με RAM < 1GB;

Αυτό είναι ανέκδοτο.

----------


## Kayser Soze

Φίλε WAntilles, 
όπως έλεγε ο Nietzsche: You have your way. I have my way. As for the right way, the correct way, and the only way, it does not exist.
Οπότε αυτό που για εσένα είναι απαράδεκτο και απόλυτα μη αποδεκτό, μπορεί για εμένα να είναι το ιδανικό. 
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι για έναν μέσο χρήστη η πλατφόρμα της apple είναι μία καλή, εύκολη και ξέγνοιαστη λύση. Δεν το συζητάμε για τον "μέσο χρήστη" (: βλέπε τσομπάνους που σαλαγάνε πρόβατα που λες και εσύ, οι οποίοι αποφάσισαν να δουλέψουν κουμπιούτερ...). Εκεί πιστεύω ότι το MacOSX αποτελεί μονόδρομο. Γιατί? Επειδή τους δίνεται η ευκαιρία να δουλέψουν με ασφάλεια σε έναν υπολογιστή, χωρίς να έχουν την παραμικρή ιδέα του πως δουλεύει αυτό το πράγμα, και χωρίς να αποτελούν κίνδυνο και για εμένα και εσένα (βλέπε ιούς). Επίσης θα γλύτωναν και τα Τμήματα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών που υποθέτω ότι ακούνε ΤΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ από αδαείς χρήστες... 
Θα παρομοίαζα τη σχέση χρήστη-υπολογιστή με εκείνη που έχει ένας οδηγός με το αυτοκίνητο του. Αν εξαιρέσεις τους επαγγελματίες, τότε υπάρχουν οδηγοί που οδηγούν και άλλοι που απλά μετακινούνται. Εγώ θέλω 200 άλογα για να πάω στη δουλειά και άλλος θέλει ένα smart. Και οι δύο είμαστε χρήστες αυτοκινήτου. Απλά με διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις.
Για τα περί BSD δεν έχω γνώμη-γνώση. ΤΟ πιθανότερο είναι ότι έχεις δίκαιο.

----------


## mperedim

> Ο,τιδήποτε δεν έχει τουλάχιστο 1GB RAM - άρα καί ο imac - δεν είναι υπολογιστής αλλά -> παιχνιδάκι fisherprice, ποδήλατο, πατίνι κλπ.


Χεχ ... μόλις έμαθα ότι έχω 4 πατίνια σπίτι. Κοίτα να δεις που μέχρι χτες νόμιζα ότι είχα 4 υπολογιστές :-P

tvelocity, όπως είπα ελαφρώς overpriced (μη με ταλαιπωρείς να φτιάχνω συνθέσεις plz ;-))




> Μαλλον μου κανεις πλακα ετσι;Αν ξερεις τι κατεβαζεις και χρησιμοποιοεις σωστους browsers, δεν εχεις αναγκη τιποτα(εκτος απο ενα hardware firewall)


Σωστοί browser, σωστοί browser ... για τον Firefox μιλάτε καλέ;
http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/08/135217&
http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1856209&

(παρεπιπτόντως με τον Safari το χειρότερο που μπορείς να πάθεις -μέχρι σήμερα- είναι να σου στήσουν κανά widget ==> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?si...31208&from=rss)




> - ανύπαρκτες επιλογές σε OS & software


Miss-informed. Ορισμένα flagship windows-only λογισμικά που κρατάνε ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο στα  παράθυρα βγαίνουν ΚΑΙ για apple (photoshop, MS Office, Macromedia Studio MX). Και φυσικά σε MacOS X μπορείς να στήσεις πάρα πολλές εφαρμογές Unix/Linux, και μάλιστα με εξαιρετική διαχείριση package management. Βλ. http://pink.sourceforge.net (uses Debian tools like apt-get και dpkg! package management  και μάλιστα ΚΑΛΟ που έλεγες σε άλλο thread ;-)) κ' http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/index.php?phpLang=en (5136 packages. Δεν φτάνει τα 9285 -τη στιγμή που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές- του portage, αλλά δεν είναι κι άσχημα, ε :Wink: 

Φυσικά αν δε σ' αρέσει το MacOS X (το οποίο βέβαια είναι φοβερό, ξετρέλανε μέχρι και τον Paul Thurrot, γνωστό "παραθυράκια". Δες το http://www.winsupersite.com/reviews/macosx_tiger.asp ο επίλογος είναι όλα τα λεφτά: *If you can look past Apple's corporate bravado, you'll see that Tiger is one impressive cat. And unlike Longhorn, it's shipping any day now. What a concept.*) μπορείς να του πετάξεις Darwin, κάτι σε BSD ή και Linux (αν και εδώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου: δεν αξίζει να πληρώσεις το κάτι παραπάνω του Apple H/W άμα είναι να βάλεις Linux. Εκτός και αν το βάλεις ως δεύτερο λειτουργικό)




> Με κάθε σεβασμό (προς εσένα - όχι την Apple) -> π@π@ριές ξέρει η Apple. Και είναι από τις πλέον αναξιόπιστες εταιρίες κατά τη γνώμη μου.
> 
> Εν τέλει, για κάθε κομμάτι hardware εμπιστεύομαι τον εαυτό μου και όχι κάποια εταιρία, είτε αυτή λέγεται Apple είτε... Orange, είτε... Grape Fruit.


Το τι H/W έχει ένα Apple δεν είναι απόρρητο. Δικαίως δεν εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν πλην του εαυτού σου, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι παπαριά επιλογή κάνει η Apple με την οποία διαφωνείς. 




> Παιδιά, το MacosX είναι ένα linux for dummies. Και αυτό το for dummies δεν είναι για όλους κακό.


Για την ακρίβεια είναι (Free)BSD for dummies (http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/unix/). Το οποίο φυσικά και δεν είναι καθόλου κακό (το ότι μπορώ να πειράζω με vi configuration files, δε σημαίνει ότι δε θα γούσταρα να μην χρειαζόταν να το κάνω ;-))

Εμένα πάντως το iBook δεν μου γλιτώνει :-)

----------


## Kayser Soze

> Με RAM < 1GB;
> 
> Αυτό είναι ανέκδοτο.


Έχεις δίκαιο. Ήμουν υπερβολικός. Ένα φίλτρο στο photoshop κάνει 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω στον mac απ'ότι στο pc.... Και έχουν διαφορά 2Ghz στον επεξεργαστή και 768Μb στη μνήμη.

Και δεν βλέπω ποια είναι η τόσο κακή επιλογή στο hardware του PC που να δικαιολογεί τα λεγόμενα σου (To SiSoft Sandra πάντως άλλα  μου λέει).

----------


## mperedim

> Λόγω του hardware firewall τα μπατσάκια δεν χρειάζονται.


Τον IE πώς τον κάνεις update;

Μη μου πεις ότι τρέχεις firefox ... η rendering engine του IE φυτρώνει εκεί που δεν την σπέρνουν (στα help files, στους mini browser των winamp & real player)

(το NAT και το firewall δεν είναι πανάκεια btw)




> 2. Το MacOSX μαζί με το hardware της είναι μία πυραμίδα της Apple για να σας τα παίρνει.


Εχμ ... ναι πράγματι αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της Apple (να μας τα παίρνει) και γενικά δεν το κρύβει ;-) 




> 3. Αλήθεια στη δουλειά πόσων χιλιάδων open-source developers (BSD) βασίζεται το MacOSX το οποίο ξεδιάντροπα η Apple το μοσχοπουλά;


Από πότε είναι έγκλημα να βγάζεις λεφτά από το Open Source; ΟΚ, είναι γνωστή η γνώμη σου για τη Redhat και την Apple) ... αλλά, πόσων χιλιάδων Open Source developers (linux kernel και GNU utils) εκμεταλλεύεται η Xandros, η Novell (SUSE), η Mandriva (πρώην Mandrake) και όλοι αυτοί που πουλάνε διανομές Linux;

----------


## WAntilles

> Miss-informed. Ορισμένα flagship windows-only λογισμικά που κρατάνε ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο στα  παράθυρα βγαίνουν ΚΑΙ για apple (photoshop, MS Office, Macromedia Studio MX).


Δεν αναφερόμουν σε αυτά. Άλλωστε προσωπικά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.




> Φυσικά αν δε σ' αρέσει το MacOS X (το οποίο βέβαια είναι φοβερό, ξετρέλανε μέχρι και τον Paul Thurrot, γνωστό "παραθυράκια". Δες το http://www.winsupersite.com/reviews/macosx_tiger.asp ο επίλογος είναι όλα τα λεφτά: *If you can look past Apple's corporate bravado, you'll see that Tiger is one impressive cat. And unlike Longhorn, it's shipping any day now. What a concept.*)


Διάβασα το άρθρο του Thurrot. Όπως έχω διαβάσει και άλλα δικά του στο παρελθόν. Έχει πολύ διαφορετικά κριτήρια IMHO για αυτά που λέει. Το κριτήριο, όπως λέω εγώ, όχι του "μέσου χρήστη" αλλά του "μέσου αμερικανού χρήστη" με όσο λίγο μπορεί να του κόβει (σαν τη γιαγιά μου δεν θα είναι ικανός να αλλάξει μπαταρίες σε ένα τηλεκοντρόλ).




> κάτι σε BSD ή και Linux (αν και εδώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου: δεν αξίζει να πληρώσεις το κάτι παραπάνω του Apple H/W άμα είναι να βάλεις Linux.


Εδώ συμφωνούμε.

Όσο για την ποικιλία software, ξεκίνα μία περιήγηση στο sourceforge.net και άθροισε το ποσοστό του αναπτυσσόμενου software που είναι για mac. Αμφιβάλλω εάν θα βγάλεις άνω του 1% π.χ..

Ενώ για Linux & Windows θα βγάλεις πάνω από 95% π.χ..

Και όπως είπες και εσύ, δεν αξίζει να δώσεις τα 2πλα+ για να τρέξεις Linux σε Mac. Χώρια που και εκεί λόγω ισχνής διάδοσης και ενασχόλησης, θα αργουν πολύ να γίνουν stable τα πακέτα αφού ασχολούνται με Mac 3 κι ο κούκος.

----------


## WAntilles

> Έχεις δίκαιο. Ήμουν υπερβολικός. Ένα φίλτρο στο photoshop κάνει 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω στον mac απ'ότι στο pc.... Και έχουν διαφορά 2Ghz στον επεξεργαστή και 768Μb στη μνήμη.


Έχουν τόση διαφορά στα GHz γιατί όπως είπα έκανες IMHO κάκιστη επιλογή CPU.




> Τον IE πώς τον κάνεις update;
> 
> Μη μου πεις ότι τρέχεις firefox ... η rendering engine του IE φυτρώνει εκεί που δεν την σπέρνουν (στα help files, στους mini browser των winamp & real player)


1. Δεν είπα ότι δεν τα κάνω τα updates. Είπα ότι εάν έχεις hardware firewall και χωρίς updates δεν κινδυνεύεις.

2. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ κανένα πρόγραμμα που να χρησιμοποιεί την engine του IE. Στο Winamp δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον mini browser. Άχρηστος μου είναι. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ real player.




> Από πότε είναι έγκλημα να βγάζεις λεφτά από το Open Source; ΟΚ, είναι γνωστή η γνώμη σου για τη Redhat και την Apple) ... αλλά, πόσων χιλιάδων Open Source developers (linux kernel και GNU utils) εκμεταλλεύεται η Xandros, η Novell (SUSE), η Mandriva (πρώην Mandrake) και όλοι αυτοί που πουλάνε διανομές Linux;


Αυτοί τουλάχιστο:

1. Συνεισφέρουν στην κοινότητα, όχι όπως η Apple που ό,τι βγάζει το χρησιμοποιεί το 1% των χρηστών παγκοσμίως
2. Δεν μοσχοπουλάνε όπως η Apple αλλά πουλάνε σε λογικές τιμές

----------


## WAntilles

Παιδιά πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση μαζί σας - πραγματικά το λέω - αλλά τώρα θα σας καληνυχτίσω.

----------


## WAntilles

Τα των Mac σπλιτ εδώ από το "τί θα θέλατε να έχετε".

----------


## WAntilles

Αχούμ, καληνύχτα παιδιά.

----------


## mperedim

> Διάβασα το άρθρο του Thurrot. Όπως έχω διαβάσει και άλλα δικά του στο παρελθόν. Έχει πολύ διαφορετικά κριτήρια IMHO για αυτά που λέει. Το κριτήριο, όπως λέω εγώ, όχι του "μέσου χρήστη" αλλά του "μέσου αμερικανού χρήστη" με όσο λίγο μπορεί να του κόβει (σαν τη γιαγιά μου δεν θα είναι ικανός να αλλάξει μπαταρίες σε ένα τηλεκοντρόλ).


Συγγνώμη γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλο SNR στο κανάλι και δεν επικοινωνούμε (:-P) ... *που ακριβώς είναι το κακό με αυτό;* 

Το Tiger είναι πράγματι κάτι που μπορεί να το δουλέψει η γιαγιά σου που δεν μπορεί ούτε μπαταρίες σε τηλεκοντρόλ να αλλάξει (αν δεν μπορεί, δεν μπορεί και τίποτε άλλο πιθανότατα). Είναι κάτι που και έμπειρος χρήστης να 'σαι το γουστάρεις (κάνεις τη δουλειά σου χωρίς πολύ κόπο, εύκολα και γρήγορα). Και άμα θες να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω, είναι ταυτόχρονα ένα fully featured, 100% Unix σύστημα. 




> Όσο για την ποικιλία software, ξεκίνα μία περιήγηση στο sourceforge.net και άθροισε το ποσοστό του αναπτυσσόμενου software που είναι για mac. Αμφιβάλλω εάν θα βγάλεις άνω του 1% π.χ..Ενώ για Linux & Windows θα βγάλεις πάνω από 95% π.χ..


Συγγνώμη αλλά κρίνουμε το διαθέσιμο software με βάση την κάθε αμφίβολης ποιότητας αρλούμπα που υπάρχει στο sourceforge; Έλεος ρε συ. 

Όπως είπα: 5000+ πακέτα. Όταν για παράδειγμα το Suse (μια αρκετά δημοφιλής διανομή, έστω και αν βασίζεται στο αρχαϊκό RPM και κατατάσσεται στο βιβλίο σου δίπλα στα Win9x) μιλάει για περισσότερα από 1000 πακέτα [http://www.novell.com/products/linux...s/suse_linux/] πιστεύω πως το διαθέσιμο λογισμικό είναι σε καλά νούμερα. 




> Και όπως είπες και εσύ, δεν αξίζει να δώσεις τα 2πλα+ για να τρέξεις Linux σε Mac.


Έλα το ξέσκισες, είναι overpriced, δεν κάνουν τα διπλά λεφτά. Με την εξτρά τιμή να την κερδίζεις εν μέρει σε ποιότητα κατασκευής. 




> Χώρια που και εκεί λόγω ισχνής διάδοσης και ενασχόλησης, θα αργουν πολύ να γίνουν stable τα πακέτα αφού ασχολούνται με Mac 3 κι ο κούκος.


Με Mac δεν ασχολείται και τόσο λίγος κόσμος. Το fink είναι και πάλι ενδεικτικό: 
http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/list.php : 5136 packages σύνολο
http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/nomaintainer.php : 330 packages umaintained
http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/testing.php : 2275 εξ αυτών έχουν νεότερη έκδοση στο testing από ότι στο stable

Οπότε (5136-330-2275=) 2531 πακέτα είναι maintained και δεν έχουν νεότερη έκδοση στο testing, άρα είναι αρκετά κοντά ή και στην τελευταία τους έκδοση (~50%)
Άλλα 2275 υπάρχουν στο stable και εξελλίσσονται μια χαρά στο testing (~44%)

Δεν ξέρω αλλά εγώ δε βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## mperedim

> ...
> Αυτοί τουλάχιστο:
> 
> 1. Συνεισφέρουν στην κοινότητα, όχι όπως η Apple που ό,τι βγάζει το χρησιμοποιεί το 1% των χρηστών παγκοσμίως


Κάτι έχει δώσει και η Apple:

http://www.apple.com/opensource/ ;-)




> 2. Δεν μοσχοπουλάνε όπως η Apple αλλά πουλάνε σε λογικές τιμές


Το Suse κάνει 100$ (suggested price). Το Xandros Deluxe 3 90$ (suggested price). Το Redhat Enterprise WS basic η πρώτη τιμή που βρήκα ήταν 205 *Ευρώ* (WS standard: 343, WS standard 64 bit: 910, πάντα Euro. Το ES δε θέλω να φανταστώ). 

Μια χαρά τιμή είναι τα 129$ για το Tiger. 

Κατά τα λοιπά ... 




> Παιδιά πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση μαζί σας - πραγματικά το λέω - αλλά τώρα θα σας καληνυχτίσω.


Καλό ξημέρωμα :-)

----------


## macgiorgosgr

MacOS 10.3.7, 256 RAM, 9GB HD. Επί ένα καλοκαίρι δούλευα συνεχώς Photoshop CS ταυτόχρονα με ανοιχτά το Mail και το iTunes, και κάπου κάπου έκανα και refresh κάποιες σελίδες στο Safari. Όλα αυτά σε ένα μηχάνημα 9 χρόνων (PowerMac 8500) με G4 upgrade card. Το iTunes ρε παίδες που έπαιζε aac γιατί δεν έσπασε ούτε μια φορά; Κάτι ανώτερο δεν πρέπει να έχει το γ@#% το Mac, αφού έχει μόνο 256 RAM, και άρα δεν είναι σοβαρός υπολογιστής;

Το Darwin, δλδ η βάση του OS X είναι open-source. Τα υπόλοιπα που κάνουν το MacOS X να είναι OS X, δλδ Aqua, Quartz, Quicktime, κτλ, παραμένουν κλειστά.

Προς το παρόν δεν έχω βρεί κάτι που δεν μπορώ να κάνω με τον Mac μου. Αν ήμουν σε διαφορετικό χώρο ίσως να είχα και PC, πχ. για software Πολυτεχνείου, όπου δεν υπάρχει και πολύ πράμα.... Όταν όμως έχω ένα σύστημα που μένει ανοιχτό 24/7, χωρίς firewall, antivirus και δεν μασάει μία, το 5% που κατέχει παγκοσμίως δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα.

Άλλωστε, ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Εγώ εδώ και 11 συναπτά έτη μόνο Mac έχω σπίτι μου. Άλλοι έχουν μόνο Windows, άλλοι MorphOS. So what? Τη δουλειά μας να κάνουμε (άσχετα αν την κάνουμε ευκολότερα με ένα Macintosh  :Smile:  

Κι οι κατσαρίδες είναι περισσότερες από τους ανθρώπους. Αυτό όμως δεν τις κάνει το ανώτερο είδος στη Γη.  :Wink: 

Σιγά μη σφαχτούμε τώρα για το ποιός έχει το καλύτερο λειτουργικό...

----------


## syro

> πχ. για software Πολυτεχνείου


Σώπα κι έρχεται!!

Η CEI μία εταιρεία μηχανολογικού/υπολογιστικού software (βλέπε Ensight) ανακοίνωσε την επίσημη υποστήρηξη για το OSX. Για το τι μπορεί να κάνει ο G5 σε τέτοιου είδους υπολογισμούς καλύτερα να το ξαναψάξουν λίγο πριν φλυαρούν οι όποιοι σε αυτό το thread...

Επίσης μη ξεχάσω να αναφέρω τη συνεργασία Apple-OSX-Logic Audio (από το 7 και μετά αποκλειστικά σε OSX!)
Απλά ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ακούμε προέρχεται από αυτήν (οκ υπάρχουν και τα protools  :Smile:  )

----------


## WAntilles

> Φίλε WAntilles, έχει εκφράσει και άλλες φορές την απέχθεια σου για τους mac


Kayser Soze & MPeredim, χαίρομαι - πραγματικά - που με διαβάζετε ακόμα και αν δεν συμφωνείτε με όσα λέω.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα:




> Συγγνώμη αλλά κρίνουμε το διαθέσιμο software με βάση την κάθε αμφίβολης ποιότητας αρλούμπα που υπάρχει στο sourceforge;


Όχι.

Αλλά όπου υπάρχει ποσότητα, στατιστικά ως ποσοστό της, θα υπάρχει και ποσότητα στην ποιότητα.




> Έλα το ξέσκισες, είναι overpriced, δεν κάνουν τα διπλά λεφτά. Με την εξτρά τιμή να την κερδίζεις εν μέρει σε ποιότητα κατασκευής.


Συγνώμη αλλά ποιά ποιότητα κατασκευής;

Των επεξεργαστών PowerPC;

Μα αυτούς τους κατασκευάζει η IBM η οποία διαρκώς τα τελευταία χρόνια εναλλάσει τεχνογνωσία και μεθόδους κατασκευής (SOI κλπ.) με την AMD. AMD αγοράζω εδώ και χρόνια άρα νά η ποιότητα κατασκευής.

Άρα τους PowerPC δεν τους κατασκευάζει η Apple αλλά η IBM.

Πάμε παρακάτω. Από τα κάτωθι υποσυστήματα ενός Mac, πόσα πραγματικά από αυτά κατασκευάζει η Apple:

- CPU (το είπαμε -> IBM)
- κάρτα γραφικών -> απ' όσο ξέρω -> ATi (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος)
- σκληρός δίσκος -> προφανώς θα τους παίρνει έτοιμους από κάποια από τις 5 μεγάλες εταιρίες κατασκευής σκληρών δίσκων (WD, Seagate, Maxtor, Hitachi, Samsung)
- motherboard -> αμφιβάλλω

Δηλαδή για ποιά "ποιότητα κατασκευής" ευθύνεται άμεσα και πραγματικά η Apple;

Για το αν έχει μπει σωστά ή ανάποδα π.χ. ένα καλώδιο (που άλλωστε είναι και αδύνατο κάτι τέτοιο);

Γιατί πληρώνω 2πλα+ -> αέρα-πατέρα στην Apple;

Για το σκουληκο-δαγκωμένο μηλαράκι απ' έξω;

Πραγματικά έχω αυτήν την απορία.

Εξάλλου, διαχρονικά, από άποψη standards, η Apple δεν έχει δώσει τίποτα στον κόσμο των υπολογιστών, με εξαίρεση το SCSI - το οποίο είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Άντε και το Firewire (IEEE-1394).

Αλλά όλα τα υπόλοιπα:

- IDE/ATAPI
- SATA
- PCI
- AGP

κλπ.

τα έχει πάρει ως standards από τον κόσμο των PC.




> Άλλωστε, ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Εγώ εδώ και 11 συναπτά έτη μόνο Mac έχω σπίτι μου. Άλλοι έχουν μόνο Windows, άλλοι MorphOS. So what? Τη δουλειά μας να κάνουμε (άσχετα αν την κάνουμε ευκολότερα με ένα Macintosh  
> 
> Κι οι κατσαρίδες είναι περισσότερες από τους ανθρώπους. Αυτό όμως δεν τις κάνει το ανώτερο είδος στη Γη. 
> 
> Σιγά μη σφαχτούμε τώρα για το ποιός έχει το καλύτερο λειτουργικό...


Δεν σφαζόμαστε ΜακΓιώργο.

Άλλωστε ξέρεις πόσο πολύ εκτιμώ τη γνώμη σου - το λέω πραγματικά αυτό.

Έχω όλες αυτές τις απορίες διότι όπως ίσως θα έχεις καταλάβει, είμαι άνθρωπος που από χόμπι στους υπολογιστές, ψάχνει, σκαλίζει, μαθαίνει, με 2 λόγια boldy goes where he has never gone before.

Έχοντας λοιπόν σκαλίσει - ψάξει από τότε που ασχολούμαι με τους υπολογιστές τα παρακάτω:

από software:

- DOS (από 3.2)
- δήθεν "Windows" 3.1x και 9x (τα πέταξα στα σκουπίδια το 2000) αναγκαστικά για κάποια χρόνια
- Windows NT 4.0
- Windows 2000 και νεότερα
- server εκδόσεις τους (π.χ. 2003)
- x64 εκδόσεις τους
- Σοβαρό Linux (Gentoo) και μάλιστα με στοιχεία-ψήγματα xBSD (το portage προέρχεται από το ports των xBSD)

από hardware:

- 32-bit CPUs
- 64-bit CPUs
- έρχονται dual (και του παρά-χρόνου καί quadruple) core CPUs

Ερωτώ λοιπόν:

Η εμπειρία με έναν Mac τί παραπάνω θα μου προσφέρει από αυτά, από άποψη hardware ή software;

Ίσως λέω, σαν πρώτο, την εμπειρία ενός RISC επεξεργαστή (PowerPC).

Αλλά από εκεί και πέρα τί;

Πραγματικά ερωτώ.

Διότι εάν τρέξω στο PC (σε native amd64) είτε ένα xBSD, είτε ένα Gentoo 2.6x, με Gnome πάνω, ένα καλό MacOSX theme (υπάρχουν), άντε και έναν κλώνο του πολυ-διαφημισμένου Εξποζέ (υπάρχουν και αυτά), γιατί να πληρώσω τόσο αδρά σε χρήμα και χρόνο, που καί τα 2 δεν είναι τόσο άφθονα όσο παλαιότερα στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, για έναν Mac;

Σημειωτέον, ότι όσα είπα παραπάνω:




> ...εάν τρέξω στο PC (σε native amd64) ένα Gentoo 2.6x, με Gnome 2.6+ πάνω, ένα καλό MacOSX theme (υπάρχουν)...


τα τρέχω αυτή τη στιγμή.

Λοιπόν, ειλικρινά ερωτώ:

Γιατί Mac;

Όταν θα έχω σε λίγους μήνες dual-core και σε 1.5-2 χρόνια, ας πούμε, quadruple-core.

----------


## spooky

Λοιπόν πρώτη φορά διαβάζω ένα θέμα με τόση προσοχή.
Για τον φίλο τον WAntilles έχω να πώ μερικά πραγματάκια.
1> Πρέπει να έχεις ξοδέψει πάρα πολά χρήματα για hardware όσπου να φτάσεις και να μιλάς με αυτόν τον τρόπο και την τόση σιγουριά. Αλλά εγώ δεν θέλω να ξωδέψω τόσα απλά θέλω να αγοράσω ένα υπολογιστή που να μου κάνει την δουλειά μου χωρίς να κολλάει, χωρίς να τον κάνω format ανα 5 μήνες και χωρίς να χρειάζομαι extra μνήμη για να τρέχω προγράμματα του τύπου norton, mcafee και χιλιάδες άλλα για να μην έχω διάφορα στον υπολογιστή μου.
2> Ακόμη δεν θέλω να αλλάζω υπολογιστή άν 5 μήνες γιατί έβγαλε η AMD τους Dual Core ή βγήκε η καινούργια κάρτα γραφικών της ΑΤΙ με 512 ΜΒ ram ερώτημα εσύ δεν είσαι στο λούκι τόσον εταιρειών που στα παίρνουν και εσύ χαίρεσε.  :Smile:  
3> Οσον αφορά την Apple θα σου πω λίγα πράγματα εγώ apple δεν έχω το μηχάνημά μου είναι ένας pentium 1 στα 200ΜΗΖ με Windows 98SE και φυσικά τρέχω Firefox. Για αυτό που το θέλω το μηχάνημά μου κάνει την δουλειά του αν και λίγο αργά μπορώ να πω(no money). Ο φίλος μου έχει apple το powerbook 17'' 1.5 Ghz G4 με 1GB ram το πήρε πρόσφατα. Λόγω ότι είμαι λίγο unixakias θέλησα να το δοκιμάσω και η εμπειρία μου είναι η εξείς θα κάτσω να δουλέψω 1 χρόνο για να το πάρω αυτό το γουρούνι
ρε φίλε είναι πολύ ωραίο και δεν κολλάει είναι πολυ ελαφρύ και μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχω δεί πουθενά καλύτερο laptop αν ξέρεις κανένα πες μου.
4>Καλά θα κάνεις πρωτου μιλήσεις για apple να δοκιμάσεις μερικά προγράμμα τα της. πχ. Shake , Logic 7, ακόμα και αυτά της microsoft δέιχνουν αλλά και παίζουν καλύτερα και φυσικά το xcode αν κάνεις προγραμματισμο είναι ένα κόσμημα το οποίο φαντάζομαι θα γίνει καλύτερο. Ακόμη και αυτό το iLife είναι από τα καλύτερα πακέτα προγραμμάτων που έχω δεί.
5> Μιλάς για την τιμή συχνά  και αναφέρεσε στην 2πλάσια τιμή. Κοστολόγησέμε αυτό το pc 2 επεξεργαστές  2.7 GHz με μητρική που να έχει 1.35 ghz frontside bus (για τον καθένα επεξεργαστή )1Gb ram 8xdualLayer DVDR Ati Radeon 9650 256Ram 400GB HD SATA gigabit κάρτα δυκτίου 2  800 2 400 fireware να είναι liquid coolling και φυσικά να έχει ένα κουτί χωρίς καλώδια. Ακόμη να έχει αυθεντικά windows 64Bit (όχι στο τζάμπα) να περιλαμάνει πρόγραμμα επεξεργασία σαν το ιmovie πρόγραμμα σύνθεσης σαν το garageband και τα συναφεί και όλα αυτά να δουλεύουν καλά για τουλάχιστόν 7 μήνες και τότε θα είμε ο πρώτος που θα το πάρω  :Smile: 
6> Όσο για τις καινοτομίες που αναφέρεις τα windows my friend ξέρεις πως ξεκίνησαν.

Ελπίζω να γνωρίζεις ότι δεν έχω τίποτα μεταξύ σου απλά δεν μου αρέσουν οι απόλυτοι άνθρωποι με γυρίζουν πίσω στον μεσαίωνα (καλές εποχές ε)

----------


## mperedim

> Kayser Soze & MPeredim, χαίρομαι - πραγματικά - που με διαβάζετε ακόμα και αν δεν συμφωνείτε με όσα λέω.


Εντάξει μωρέ, είσαι λίγο κολλημένος αλλά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα :-P




> Αλλά όπου υπάρχει ποσότητα, στατιστικά ως ποσοστό της, θα υπάρχει και ποσότητα στην ποιότητα.


Προφανώς! Για αυτό παρέθεσα τα νούμερα από το fink. Ότι είναι ποιοτικό και αξίζει γίνεται port ;-)




> Συγνώμη αλλά ποιά ποιότητα κατασκευής;


Αναφερόμουν (προφανώς) στο packaging. Ακόμα και το πιο "παλιόπραγμα", το τροφοδοτικό του iBook είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο ώστε να διπλώνει χωρίς να "τσαλακώνει" το καλώδιο (if you get what I mean). Ναι ακόμα και το χαζό σκουληκοδαγκωμένο μηλαράκι μέσα σε αυτά :-) Ένα Apple μηχάνημα έχει ανώτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής από το custom-built x86 box ή ακόμα ακόμα ένα Dell. 




> Έχοντας λοιπόν σκαλίσει - ψάξει από τότε που ασχολούμαι με τους υπολογιστές τα παρακάτω:
> 
> από software:
> 
> - DOS (από 3.2)
> - δήθεν "Windows" 3.1x και 9x (τα πέταξα στα σκουπίδια το 2000) αναγκαστικά για κάποια χρόνια
> - Windows NT 4.0
> - Windows 2000 και νεότερα
> - server εκδόσεις τους (π.χ. 2003)
> ...


Noted. Το MacOS X δεν είναι τίποτα από τα παραπάνω. Είναι ένα Unix με ευκολία χρήσης μεγαλύτερη των Windows. Δε λέω ότι είναι για σένα, δε λέω ότι θα μάθεις κατ' ανάγκη κάτι, λέω απλά ότι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Σου επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς τον υπολογιστή με την ίδια ευκολία που αλλάζεις μπαταρίες στο τηλεκοντρόλ και αυτό *δεν είναι κακό*. 

(btw, το portage είναι εμπνευσμένο από τα ports, αλλά δεν προέρχεται από αυτά. μάλιστα κάνει αρκετά πράγματα που δεν γίνονται στα ports, αλλά κάποια άλλα δεν τα κάνει καθόλου)




> από hardware:
> 
> - 32-bit CPUs
> - 64-bit CPUs
> - έρχονται dual (και του παρά-χρόνου καί quadruple) core CPUs
> 
> Ερωτώ λοιπόν:
> 
> Η εμπειρία με έναν Mac τί παραπάνω θα μου προσφέρει από αυτά, από άποψη hardware ή software;


Στις λεπτομέρειες; Τίποτα. Το fink δε σου προσφέρει κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο debian ή το gentoo repository, το Spotlight είναι καλό αλλά υπάρχει και το Beagle (ή το desktop search) κ.ο.κ. Απλά στο MacOS X σε συνδυασμό με Apple H/W τα πάντα παίζουν εύκολα και απλά, χωρίς γιατί και πώς, χωρίς kernel recompilation ή driver updates, (...)




> Όταν θα έχω σε λίγους μήνες dual-core και σε 1.5-2 χρόνια, ας πούμε, quadruple-core.


For what is worth, οι Power PC είναι *εξαιρετικοί* επεξεργαστές (αν και οι Opteron μάλλον είναι ελαφρώς καλύτεροι).

----------


## syro

> Δηλαδή για ποιά "ποιότητα κατασκευής" ευθύνεται άμεσα και πραγματικά η Apple;


Μόνο αν δεις το "εσωτερικό" ενός G5 μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι σημαίνει αυτό!
Από τη μητρική, το σύστημα Water-Cooling (οκ μόνο για τον ΜΕΓΑΛΟ), μέχρι τη χωροταξική διαμόρφωση, τις μονώσεις και την ποιότητα τροφοδοτικών/κουτιών. Ποιότητα κατασκευής σε ένα σύστημα αυτό σημαίνει...Δε συζητάω ότι έχεις υπολογιστή που δε κάνει θόρυβο, τόσο απλά.
Ένα ρημασιασμένο IBM pc300gl (σαν να λέμε Hyundai lantra GLS  :Mr. Green: ) πήρα πριν 6 χρόνια και δουλεύει μέχρι σήμερα χωρίς να κάνει ΤΣΙΚ, πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάμε για ακριβότερα πράματα!

Όσο για τα quad core και πράσινα άλογα, μέχρι να φτάσουνε τους G5 θα τα βρούνε πολύ σκούρα πάρε μια γεύση :

G5: 2.336 Gflops/GHz
Xeon: 1.284 Gflops/GHz
Itanium2: 2.972 Gflops/GHz
Itanium: 2.648 Gflops/GHz
Pentium 4: 1.197 Gflops/GHz
AMD Opteron: 1.268 Gflops/GHz

που με σύντομες πράξεις σημαίνει ότι η ναυαρχίδα της apple αυτή τη στιγμή ξεπερνά τα 9 Gflops νούμερο που το φτάνεις(?) με Quad opteron ΚΑΙ-ΒΑΛΕ-ΠΑΤΕΝΤΟ-ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ.

ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικό να αναφέρω ότι είναι τιμές μετρημένες σε μη βελτιστοποιημένο κώδικα γιατί η θεωρητική επίδοση ενός dual 2.5 GHz G5 είναι 40Gflops---  :Smile: 
και η πραγματική παίζει ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή από 18-25Gflops (εδώ θέλουμε περισσότερους από 8 opteron  :Mr. Green: )

και για όσους δε γνωρίζουνε, 2πλάσια cpu σημαίνει και 2πλάσια  Gflops (floating point operations per second ή πράξης κινητής υποδιαστολής ανά δευερόλεπτο) αλλά όχι και υποδιπλάσιοι χρόνοι υπολογισμού! και εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο ατού συστημάτων με επεξεργαστές power/itanium ότι  είναι βελτιστοποιημένοι για ulti processing.

ΥΓ. Αν και νέο μέλος του forum πραγματικά μου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφεις και ο τρόπος που τα γράφεις  :Mr. Green:  το ότι διαφωνούμε είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## pelasgian

Το μόνο καλό που έκανε η Mac είναι ότι άκουσε τον Founder Stever Jobs και ακολούθησε την γραμμή των NeXT σε Unix περιβάλλον. Το κακό ότι πήγε σε BSD και έβαλε τα δικά τους x-windows-και-καλά αντί να πάρουν τα Xorg όπως ΟΛΟΙ, έτσι ώστε να κλειδώσουν την αγορά τους. Σιγά την αγορά, σιγά και το κλείδωμα. Ψιλικατζίδες ήταν μία ζωή, ψιλικατζίδες θα μείνουν. Η αγορά είναι ψηφιακή: ή high end (IBM big iron) ή cheap plastic. 

Τώρα που κατάφεραν να πουλάνε και το cheap plastic ως γκλαμουριά, κονομάνε όλοι πουλώντας διάφορα σκουπίδια (βλέπε τώρα pc της πλάκας που κοστίζει τα διπλά επείδη κάναν 30% overclocking με μπουριά, water-cooling, turbo-fan coolers, «πράσινα κίτρινα κόκκινα μπλε, λεντάκια στο πισί μου δείχτε τι βλήμα είμαι καλέ». Το θέμα είναι ότι αν θές απλά desktop χρήση, δεν θες τίποτα από αυτά, αν δεν θες desktop χρήση, τα «παιχνιδάκια» δεν σου κάνουν ούτως ή άλλος. 

Επίσης, καλός ο G5, αλλά μία Asus με 939 Athlon X2 και δύο sli 6800 pro του ρίχνει. Και αν δεν του ρίχνει αυτό, του ρίχνει ένα cray xdi. Και τα δύο δε τρέχουν Linux, όπως και τα mac των έξυπνων macintoshάδων.

----------


## pelasgian

> Όταν θα έχω σε λίγους μήνες dual-core και σε 1.5-2 χρόνια, ας πούμε, quadruple-core.


9 Πυρήνες θα έχει ο Cell της Sony για το playstation 3. Το 1999 που βγήκε το ps/2 έκλεινε το σπίτι σε ό,τι pc υπήρχε τότε. Ε, το ίδιο θα γίνει και τώρα. Αν μάλιστα η Sony το βγάλει με Linux ως επιλογή, εγώ δεν ξαναπέρνω ούτε intel ούτε amd. Άντε να ξεμπερδεύουμε με αυτή την μαλακία που φορτωθήκαμε από το 1970 επειδή βόλευε την IBM, την Intel και την M$ και το οποίο επέζησε μέχρι σήμερα (παρα φύσει) επείδη ο gates δεν μας δίνει το κώδικα των windows, οπότε πρέπει το hardware να είναι binary συμβατό με τις μπούρδες που έγραψε τότε και φτάσαμε να έχουμε μία 64bit επέκταση μία 32bit επέκτασης, μία 16 bit επέκτασης ένος 8bit επεξέργαστή του 1970. 


Θέλω ένα 128bit επεξεργαστή τώρα, να του κάνω compile το linux και όχι να περιμένω πότε ο Gates και ο κάθε Gates θα τα πάρει κάτω από το τραπέζι από την Intel ώστε να κρατήσει τα άλογα μέχρι που να προλάβει η Intel na βγάλει κάτι σαν αυτό της AMD οπότε και όλως συμπτωματικώς βγαίνουν τα μακρυκέρατα του. Και γιατί της Intel είναι τόσο πρόχειρο; γιατί έχανε η M$ μερίδιο στους server (τι είχε τι έχασε δηλαδή) επειδή δεν έκανε port στα 64 όπως το Linux, οπότε τους έλεγε στην intel «άντε τελείωνε μ@λ@κ@ γ@μw τα 64bitά σου τσιπάκια, άντε γιατί μας ξεφτύλισαν».

ΝΑ ΨΟΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ και οι κωλοεπεξεργαστές τους και τα κωλοπρογράμματά τους. Το Unix έρχεται να κρίνει ζώντες και νεκρούς. Η μέρα πλησιάζει, μετανοείτε αμαρτωλά σκουλίκια  :Mr. Green:

----------


## WAntilles

> Πρέπει να έχεις ξοδέψει πάρα πολά χρήματα για hardware όσπου να φτάσεις και να μιλάς με αυτόν τον τρόπο και την τόση σιγουριά.


I've done my share of purchases over the years. Όλες εξαιρετικά προσεγμένες.




> Αλλά εγώ δεν θέλω να ξωδέψω τόσα...


Αλλά τελικά ξόδεψες 2x+ περισσότερα από μένα.




> ...απλά θέλω να αγοράσω ένα υπολογιστή που να μου κάνει την δουλειά μου χωρίς να κολλάει...


Εάν επιλέξεις σοβαρά κομμάτια hardware, σοβαρό λειτουργικό, και ξέρεις να το στήνεις σωστά, κανένας υπολογιστής δεν "κολλάει".




> χωρίς να τον κάνω format ανα 5 μήνες...


Format έχω να κάνω 2 χρόνια.




> ...και χωρίς να χρειάζομαι extra μνήμη για να τρέχω προγράμματα του τύπου norton, mcafee και χιλιάδες άλλα για να μην έχω διάφορα στον υπολογιστή μου.


Δεν τρέχω Νόρτωνες & Φόρτωνες, ή αυτόματα anti-virus εδώ και 17 χρόνια που έχω PC.




> Ακόμη δεν θέλω να αλλάζω υπολογιστή άν 5 μήνες γιατί έβγαλε η AMD τους Dual Core ή βγήκε η καινούργια κάρτα γραφικών της ΑΤΙ με 512 ΜΒ ram ερώτημα εσύ δεν είσαι στο λούκι τόσον εταιρειών που στα παίρνουν και εσύ χαίρεσε.


Γιατί εμένα με αναγκάζει κανείς να κάνω αναβάθμιση;

Είμαι λεύτερος.

Εσύ αντίθετα έχεις πληρώσει 2x+ παραπάνω από μένα.




> ...με Windows 98SE...


Ήδη με αυτό φάνηκε πόση βαρύτητα θα δίνω από εδώ και πέρα σε όσα γράφεις.




> ...ρε φίλε είναι πολύ ωραίο...


Η αισθητική του hardware είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που κοιτώ (αν το κοιτώ).




> ...και δεν κολλάει...


Για δές τί λέω παραπάνω:




> Εάν επιλέξεις σοβαρά κομμάτια hardware, σοβαρό λειτουργικό, και ξέρεις να το στήνεις σωστά, κανένας υπολογιστής δεν "κολλάει".


Λές μετά:




> Μιλάς για την τιμή συχνά  και αναφέρεσε στην 2πλάσια τιμή. Κοστολόγησέμε αυτό το pc 2 επεξεργαστές  2.7 GHz με μητρική που να έχει 1.35 ghz frontside bus (για τον καθένα επεξεργαστή )1Gb ram 8xdualLayer DVDR Ati Radeon 9650 256Ram 400GB HD SATA gigabit κάρτα δυκτίου 2  800 2 400 fireware να είναι liquid coolling και φυσικά να έχει ένα κουτί χωρίς καλώδια. Ακόμη να έχει αυθεντικά windows 64Bit (όχι στο τζάμπα) να περιλαμάνει πρόγραμμα επεξεργασία σαν το ιmovie πρόγραμμα σύνθεσης σαν το garageband και τα συναφεί και όλα αυτά να δουλεύουν καλά για τουλάχιστόν 7 μήνες και τότε θα είμε ο πρώτος που θα το πάρω


Μόλις πάω σπίτι θα σου στείλω αναλυτική τιμολόγηση.




> Όσο για τις καινοτομίες που αναφέρεις τα windows my friend ξέρεις πως ξεκίνησαν.


Εννοείς από τη Xerox και που τα σφετερίζεται εδώ και 10ετίες η "τίμια" και "ειλικρινής" Apple;




> ...οι απόλυτοι άνθρωποι...


Άλλες λεξούλες δεν έχεις στο λεξιλόγιό σου και πιπιλάς αυτή συνέχεια;




> ...έχει ανώτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής από το custom-built x86 box ή ακόμα ακόμα ένα Dell.


Η Dull είναι από τις πλέον εμπαίζουσες τον κοσμάκη εταιρίες.




> Απλά στο MacOS X σε συνδυασμό με Apple H/W τα πάντα παίζουν εύκολα και απλά, χωρίς γιατί και πώς, χωρίς kernel recompilation ή driver updates


Με αποτέλεσμα οι Μακικοί να μένουν μια ζωή υπολογιστικώς αναλφάβητοι.




> For what is worth, οι Power PC είναι *εξαιρετικοί* επεξεργαστές (αν και οι Opteron μάλλον είναι ελαφρώς καλύτεροι).


Δεν είπα ποτέ το αντίθετο.

Οι PowerPC είναι εξαιρετικά CPUs.

Το τί είναι γύρω τους και πώς και πόσο ακριβά "πασάρεται" είναι που με ενοχλεί.




> Όσο για τα quad core και πράσινα άλογα, μέχρι να φτάσουνε τους G5 θα τα βρούνε πολύ σκούρα πάρε μια γεύση :
> 
> G5: 2.336 Gflops/GHz
> Xeon: 1.284 Gflops/GHz
> Itanium2: 2.972 Gflops/GHz
> Itanium: 2.648 Gflops/GHz
> Pentium 4: 1.197 Gflops/GHz
> AMD Opteron: 1.268 Gflops/GHz


Το ότι οι αριθμοί σου είναι αναξιόπιστοι και ψευδείς, φαίνεται από τα παρακάτω:




> Xeon: 1.284 Gflops/GHz
> Pentium 4: 1.197 Gflops/GHz
> AMD Opteron: 1.268 Gflops/GHz


Ως γνωστόν, ένας Opteron/Athlon-64, στα 32-bit αποδίδει στην ίδια συχνότητα σε σχέση με έναν Xeon/Pentium-4 3 προς 2.

Σε 64-bit δε αυτή η διαφορά είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη -> ξεπερνά το 7 προς 4 και πλησιάζει το 2 προς 1.

Οι αριθμοί σου είναι επομένως τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας και επομένως ψευδείς και αναξιόπιστοι.




> Syro, προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ΚΑ-ΝΕ-ΝΑ benchmark που αναφέρεται σε apple. Είναι διάσημη πια η περίπτωση της καμπάνιας της, όταν είχε πρωτοκυκλοφορήσει τους G5, που έλεγε "τόσο ταχύτεροι από τα ΧΧ PC στην ΨΨ δουλειά" και, όπως αποδείχτηκε, στους Apple έτρεχαν optimized κώδικα ή native εκδόσεις ενώ, στα Windows, αντίστοιχα προγράμματα σε unoptimized ή ported κώδικα. Πέραν αυτών, δε μετράμε αριθμό πολυγώνων; Δεν μετράμε περιφέρεια στήθους;


Πέστα Παπιάρχοντα.

Και όχι μόνο αυτό.

Ως γνωστόν, ο πρώτος Opteron βγήκε Απρίλιο 2003.

Οι πρώτοι 64-bit PowerPC βγήκαν περίπου 3-4 μήνες αργότερα.

Επί μήνες η Apple διεθνώς κορόιδευε τον κόσμο διατυμπανίζοντας ότι "οι PowerPC 64  είναι οι πρώτοι desktop υπολογιστές του πλανήτη".

Σαν δε ντρέπονται.

----------


## hayzel

> ΝΑ ΨΟΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ και οι κωλοεπεξεργαστές τους και τα κωλοπρογράμματά τους. Το Unix έρχεται να κρίνει ζώντες και νεκρούς. Η μέρα πλησιάζει, μετανοείτε αμαρτωλά σκουλίκια


LLLOOOOLLL.

----------


## WAntilles

> 9 Πυρήνες θα έχει ο Cell της Sony για το playstation 3.


Όπως "δήθεν" και τα Windows 9x ήταν "Windows";

Θα-θα-θα-θα, θα-θα-θα.

Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια, κράτα και μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το Unix έρχεται να κρίνει ζώντες και νεκρούς. Η μέρα πλησιάζει, μετανοείτε αμαρτωλά σκουλίκια


Εμένα πού με κατατάσσεις;  :Mr. Green: 

Στους ντεμί;  :Mr. Green: 

Πρόσεξε τί θα πεις γιατί τρέχω μακράν πιο "σκληροπυρηνικό" Linux από σένα, και μάλιστα καί με στοιχεία xBSD (portage).  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Ducklord

Syro, προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ΚΑ-ΝΕ-ΝΑ benchmark που αναφέρεται σε apple. Είναι διάσημη πια η περίπτωση της καμπάνιας της, όταν είχε πρωτοκυκλοφορήσει τους G5, που έλεγε "τόσο ταχύτεροι από τα ΧΧ PC στην ΨΨ δουλειά" και, όπως αποδείχτηκε, στους Apple έτρεχαν optimized κώδικα ή native εκδόσεις ενώ, στα Windows, αντίστοιχα προγράμματα σε unoptimized ή ported κώδικα. Πέραν αυτών, δε μετράμε αριθμό πολυγώνων; Δεν μετράμε περιφέρεια στήθους;

Όπως (σωστά) έλεγαν οι Μακιντοσάδες στο παρελθόν, "δεν είναι τα μπέντσμαρκς αυτά που μετράνε". Τώρα, γιατί εσύ θες να αποδείξεις ανωτερότητα μέσω μπέντσμαρκς, δεν το ξέρω, μα είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πως "θα φας τα μούτρα σου" αν το πιέσεις (στα PCs κυκλοφορούν πρώτες οι ναυαρχίδες του hardware και μετά μεταφέρονται σε Mac - βλέπε ATi X800XT).

Και τώρα, για όλους...

Θετικά των Mac:
Ευκολία χρήσεως
Σχετική σταθερότητα
Μερικές εκπληκτικές εφαρμογές (συνδυάζουν απλή χρήση και πλούτο δυνατοτήτων)

Θετικά των PCs:
Φθηνότερο κόστος
Πλούτος επιλογών εφαρμογών (όχι, κατ' ανάγκη, όλα καλά)
Σχετική σταθερότητα (τώρα πια)
Παιχνίδια
Πειρατεία

Είδατε; Τόσο απλά και σταράτα. Για Μακ, θα βρεις πιο δύσκολα κόπια. Για Μακ, θα κάνεις κρα να βρεις παιχνίδι. Όσον αφορά τη σταθερότητα, =δεν= μου αρέσει που το λέω γιατί σιχαίνομαι την Microsoft, μα είχα ενάμισυ μήνα να κάνω ρηστάρτ τα XP. Αυτό, για εμένα, είναι αρκετά σταθερό. Και ούτε κολλήματα και blue screen αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς "περίεργο hardware" - και ΜΗΝ πεταχτεί κανένας Macintoshάς να το κατηγορήσει αυτό, αφού και στους Apple "δεν χρησιμοποιείς περίεργο hardware" (αφού, "και να θες..."  :Wink:  )...

Οι Apple είναι άπαιχτοι για όποιον θέλει να κάνει μια δουλειά, να την κάνει καλά, και ΔΕΝ είναι "χομπίστας" των υπολογιστών, "πειραχτήρι", δεν παίζει παιχνίδια και δεν του αρέσει να ψάχνεται. Είναι σταθερά μηχανήματα εργασίας με αρκετή αξιοπιστία και ευκολία χρήσεως. Είναι κάτι το απολύτως διαφορετικό (σε λογική) από τα πισιά.

Και το αντίθετο...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## mperedim

> Syro, προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ΚΑ-ΝΕ-ΝΑ benchmark που αναφέρεται σε apple. Είναι διάσημη πια η περίπτωση της καμπάνιας της, όταν είχε πρωτοκυκλοφορήσει τους G5, που έλεγε "τόσο ταχύτεροι από τα ΧΧ PC στην ΨΨ δουλειά"


Τα νούμερα του syro δεν είναι και τόσο αναξιόπιστα ... ρίξε μια ματιά στο top500 (http://top500.org/lists/plists.php?Y=2004&M=11), θα δεις πολλούς επεξεργαστές Power στις πρώτες θέσεις, με τους Itanium να έπονται. Από "κοινούς" processors Δεν είναι και πολύ τυχαίο. 

For what is worth, τα εν λόγω νούμερα (είτε ισχύουν είτε όχι) δε λένε *απολύτως τίποτα* (και εδώ συμφωνώ με τον παπιάρχοντα). Kάποια άλλα πιο ουσιαστικά benchmarks (http://www.barefeats.com/g5op.html) δείχνουν ότι οι Opteron είναι περίπου το ίδιο καλοί με τους G5, και μάλιστα οι απλοί Opteron (non dual-core) με απλά Windows XP Pro (non 64-bit). Για παιχνίδια δεν το συζητάμε, πάρε τον G5 και πέτα τον από το παράθυρο (http://www.barefeats.com/g5op2.html), που λέει ο λόγος δηλαδή. 




> Όσον αφορά τη σταθερότητα, =δεν= μου αρέσει που το λέω γιατί σιχαίνομαι την Microsoft, μα είχα ενάμισυ μήνα να κάνω ρηστάρτ τα XP.


Γιατί να σιχαίνεσαι ρε άνθρωπε, ψέματα είναι;  :Smile:  Έχω μηχανήματα Windows εδώ πέρα που βαράνε uptime μήνες, και κλείνουν όποτε ... χρειάζεται συντήρηση το UPS. Από τα 2000 κι έπειτα τα Windows είναι κάτι παραπάνω από "αρκετά σταθερά" [το λειτουργικό, τώρα αν βάζεις εσύ πάντα τους super-ultra-duper τελευταίους οδηγούς καλά να πάθεις]




> Οι Apple είναι άπαιχτοι για όποιον θέλει να κάνει μια δουλειά, να την κάνει καλά, και ΔΕΝ είναι "χομπίστας" των υπολογιστών, "πειραχτήρι", δεν παίζει παιχνίδια και δεν του αρέσει να ψάχνεται.


Συγγνώμη αλλά γιατί αποκλείεις κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει μια δουλειά να είναι και "χομπίστας" ή "πειραχτήρι"; 

Το MacOS X κάνει πραγματικά θραύση σε "χομπίστες" γιατί όπως παρατηρείς είναι απλά ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟ όταν θέλεις να κάνεις μια δουλειά (κάπου μεταξύ 9 το πρωί και 5 το απόγευμα: και τα "πειραχτήρια" δουλεύουμε ξέρεις) και όντας κάτω από την επιφάνεια ένα πραγματικό Unix λειτουργικό ιδανικό για κάθε "χομπίστα", με το που γυρίζεις σπίτι.

----------


## Ducklord

Βρε Μπέρεντιμ, άλλο "Μπέρεντιμ ο πειραχτήρης" που θα δοκιμάσει να χώσει μία εφαρμογή στο υποβόσκων λινουξοειδές κατιτίς που έχει χώσει η Έηπλ, και άλλο ο "Μπούρουντημ ο χαλάστρας" που θα βάλει το μπουρί στον επεξεργαστή και θα δει αν μπορεί να τον κλοκάρει 3 Γκίγκα παραπάνω. Οι Μακ δεν είναι φτιαγμένοι για πειράγματα, δεν υπάρχει αρκετή "υποστήριξη" για πειράγματα (ναι, δες που φτάσαμε, να υπάρχουν μαγαζιά με ονόματα τύπου overclock.co.uk ...!) και αν ψιλο-ξεφύγεις μπορείς να φας τα μούτρα σου. Είπαμε, σταθερά - σταθερά, μα μη το χέζουμε το ζήτημα - αν διαλύσεις τον πυρήνα του λειτουργικού, θα τρέχεις Κουά(ρ)κ στην τοστιέρα.

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ "πειραχτήρια". Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι κανείς ο καρά-αντβάνσντ γιούζορας για να "πειράξει" το γουίν πισί του: με ένα εναλλακτικό Shell, μία πρόσθετη τάσκμπαρ, το Σάμουραηζ και τέτοια χαζά του δίνεται η αίσθηση του "τουήκερ". Αν θέλει να του αλλάξει τα πρέκια, πάει και αγοράζει καλώδια, προσόψεις, μπλιμπλικοφωτάκια και παρελκόμενα, ανοίγει το κουτί και το διαλύει. Και αν κολλήσει, ρωτά στο μαγαζί με τα μπλιμπλικοφωτάκια και του λένε πως να τα ανάψει, δίνοντάς του και ένα φορητό ψυγείο για υπεργουάου ψύξεις.

Ο Μακιντοσάς, από την άλλη, "αν ανοίξει το κουτί, τζήζ". Αν πας να ζητήσεις ποντίκι με κομβία "2 και βάλε", σε κοιτούν στο μαγαζί σαν παρακατιανό και το παίζουν υπεράνω ("Χμμμ, πισάς θα ήταν, ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ, ΧΑΡ-ΧΑΡ"). Φαντάσου να τους πεις πως "έκανες ρηκομπάηλ τον πυρήνα του Τζέντου που έχωσες αντί του Τάηγκερα, μα θες να κάνεις μούλτιμπουτ με αυτό και χάθηκες κατά την ολοκλήρωση του προτσές". Θα σου πούνε να τους το πας για σέρβις. Για καμιά 200άρα ευρώ, αν εξαιρέσουμε πως θα βρουν βλάβη και στο καλώδιο της οθόνης σου και για αυτό θα σου αλλάξουν DVD (ξέεεερεις τι λέω  :Wink:  ).

Θες να το δεις και στην πράξη; Έλα. Σε προκαλώ. Φτιάξε θρέντ στο σάητε μας ρωτώντας τα μέλη "πως μπορείς να κάνεις το τάδε κουλό σε Μακ" και κάνε το ίδιο για πισί. Μέτρα απαντήσεις. (αυτό λέει πολλά και για την υϊοθέτηση της adsl και το τεχνολογικό ενδιαφέρον της πλειοψηφίας των Μακιντοσάδων).

Για να δικαιολογούμαι κιόλα, αν και γνωρίζεις πως δεν λέω βλακείες (ελπίζω), έχω σπουδάκει γραφίστας. Δούλεψα και στα δύο μηχανήματα και για "άμεση" δουλειά, οι Μακ είναι καλύτεροι. Αυτό που λέει ο Γουάν, όμως, είναι αλήθεια: οι περισσότεροι Μακιντοσάδες, είναι περισσότερο "τεχνολογικώς αναλφάβητοι" από τους πισάδες. Και για αυτό φταίνε τα βλαμμένα πισιά (που λέει ο Πελάσγιαν).

Έχει ο Μακιντοσάς να αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας με το νέο του ασύρματο ποντίκι;
Όχι
Έχει να συναντήσει κόλλημα στις IRQ ανάμεσα στην Σάουντμπλάστα και την κάρτα βίντεο που πήρε για να βλέπει στα κρυφά, τα βράδια, Filmnet;
Όχι
Έχει φάει τα μούτρα του να βρει ΠΩΣ θα βλέπει τσάμπα φίλμνετ τα βράδια;
Όχι

Παίρνει ένα μασίνι που "κάνει αυτά" (και όχι παραπάνω, αν δεν το ψάξεις, οπότε τρώς μόνος σου τα μούτρα σου - και δε σε παίρνει, τόσο που κοστίζει) και δεν κοιτάζει παραπέρα. Δεν το ψάχνει, και άρα, δεν μαθαίνει.

Τόσο απλά.

Έτσι δικαιολογείται και το γιατί όποιος Μακιντοσάς έχω γνωρίσει είναι ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος. Ανοίγει το μασίνι, εντιτάρει το πι-ες-ντι του, το σώζει (με σέηβ και ουχί σέηβ άζ), το φορτώνει στο κουάρκ, το στήνει, το σώζει (με σέηβ, και ουχί σέηβ άζ), το κλείνει και πάει για κόφη. Δεν έχει παιχνίδια. Δεν έχει άλλες εφαρμογές. Όταν βγει το νέο Φωτοσόπι, μπορεί και να το πάρει, αν το τσιμπήσει ο κουμπάρος.

Δες, στον αντίποδα, τον μίζερο Ουαντίλες, που περιμένει τα μπέντσμαρκς των επόμενων Όπτερων για να ονειρεύεται το πότε θα τους βάλει τέσσερις - τέσσερις σε ένα ντρήμ μασίν που θα στήσει μόνος, επί μία εβδομάδα, με περίσια προσοχή. Δες τον Πελάσγιο που διακόπτει το Shinobi στο Playstation ανά 3 λεπτά για να δει αν έγινε ρηκομπάηλ το Οπενόφις. ΔΕΣ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΑ, ΜΙΖΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΞΑΘΛΙΩΣΗ...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## hedgehog

Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ όσο οι προλαλήσαντες, αλλά να μείνω στο εξής:
η εμπειρία μου απο το OS X και τα G5 είναι παρα πολύ μικρή για να βγάλω το οποιοδήποτε συμπέρασμα...
σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως αρνούμαι πεισματικά να δώσω 1720 ευρώ (ο φτηνότερος Power Mac απο Rainbow) για να πάρω ένα μηχάνημα που δεν μου προσφέρει τίποτα παραπάνω (ή αν θέλετε δεν είμαι σε θέση να αξιοποιήσω...) απο ένα απλό κοινό θνητό PCάκι των 800 ευρώ! και μπορεί να υπάρχει η εναλλακτική του mac mini, αλλα με τρομάζει απεριόριστα η ιδέα οτι παίρνω ένα μηχάνημα στο οποίο μόνο μνήμη και σκληρό μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω (δεν συζητάμε για προσθήκη καν) Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και δεν παίρνω laptop.

επίσης θα πω κι εγώ πως δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου η "ομορφιά" του εσωτερικού του κουτιού (ούτε και του εξωτερικού για να είμαι ειλικρινής). Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το τρομερό design του keyboard!! ας είναι και USB HUB ταυτόχρονα! 120 ευρώ για ένα πληκτρολόγιο (τιμή rainbow πριν λίγους μήνες) ΔΕΝ τα δίνω (ήταν και ενσύρματο πανάθεμά το) (και ναι.... το ξέρω οτι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα οποιοδήποτε k\b... ενδεικτικά το αναφέρω)

Εν ολίγοις.... βλέπω μερικούς λόγους για να ΜΗΝ δοκιμάσω τα mac, αλλα κανένα (πλην της περιέργειας ίσως) για να το τολμήσω.

----------


## sdikr

Τα mac  είναι σαν την aol,  αν την δοκιμάσεις χωρίς να έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο σε δένει μαζί του!!


ps  κανένα πρόβλημα με την aol,  τρομερό Browser, τρομερό mail system  και φυσικά έχεις και τα screennames!!   :Vava:  

ps  ναι έχω δουλέψει και mac osx,

----------


## lazar

> Τα mac είναι σαν την aol, αν την δοκιμάσεις χωρίς να έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι άλλο σε δένει μαζί του!!


ΧΑΧΑ! Το εκπληκτικότερο ποστ που έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Ειλικρινώς το λέω, έγραψες Σπύρο!

----------


## syro

> Τα νούμερα του syro δεν είναι και τόσο αναξιόπιστα ... ρίξε μια ματιά στο top500 (http://top500.org/lists/plists.php?Y=2004&M=11), θα δεις πολλούς επεξεργαστές Power στις πρώτες θέσεις, με τους Itanium να έπονται. Από "κοινούς" processors Δεν είναι και πολύ τυχαίο.


Χαίρομαι που με πρόλαβες και που ξέρεις το top500.

Λοιπόν παίδες επειδή τα πράματα είναι πολύ παρεξηφημένα με τα benchmark και τις επιδόσεις και επειδή όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει... (μέχρι και με CRAY συγκρίναμε  :Mr. Green:  ήμαρτον ρε παιδιά ξέρετε τα κοστολόγια CRAY/SGi????)

Στη "παρέα" λοιπόν ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ πολλά ενδιαφέροντα  μηχανήματα που δυστυχώς λόγω διαφορετικών εφαρμογών δε μπορούμε να τα συγκρίνουμε άμεσα μεταξύ τους (ίσως κάποιος ειδικός se unix σαν τον pelasgian να μπορούσε)
μερικά είναι τα :

Linux Cluster 8x2.8GHz Xeon 1GB/CPU σε supermicro (mech eng soft)
Desktop Dual Xeon 2.8GHz 1GB DDR w2k (matlab apps)

Επίσης υπάρχουν αυτά τα οποία συγκρίνονται ΑΜΕΣΑ το πως θα το καταλάβετε στη συνέχεια.

P4 3.06 1GB 1066mhz Rambus SCSI 15kRPM + 2xPCI DSP card (audio recording & mastering cubase vst)

Dual G5 2.5GHz 2GB DDR (audio recording & mastering, logic audio)

το πρώτο είναι ένα μικρό στο μάτι αλλά μεγάλο αλλού μηχάνημα αφού διαθέτει ειδικές DSP κάρτες για τη δουλεία που χρησημοποιήται, τη μουσική παραγωγή που για όσους τυχόν δε ξέρουν είναι απίστευτα οδυνηρη για το cpu διαδικασία. Σημειώνω ότι οι κάρτες που διαθέτει έχουν 30 DSPs (5.4Gflops)

Δουλεύοντας το ίδιο project στον p4 και στον g5 παρατηρήθηκε ότι ενώ το σύστημα με τα dsp ήτανε στο όριο του πριν αρχίσει η παραμόρφωση λόγω έλλειψης ισχύος ο g5 βρισκότανε στο 25%!!!!! Και αυτό δε πάτε να λέτε ότι σας κατέβει είναι αληθινό και έγκυρο. Και μιλάμε για επαγγελματική δουλειά και όχι τραγουδάκι με 4 tracks και 5 εφφέ, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι πολύ δύσκολα ένας μέσος επαγγελματίας παραγωγός θα φτάσει παραπάνω.

Ούτε εγώ συμπαθώ αυτή τη δυσκοίλια εταιρεία αλλά δε πάμε να χτυπάμε τον κ*λο μας κάτω ο g5 δε πιάνεται. Και τώρα που όλα τα CAE θα υποστηρίζουνε και osx θα γίνει όλεθρος γιατί πoλύ απλά δίνεις 4 χιλιάρικα και τα έχεις ΟΛΑ (οκ με 2gb ram εγώ θέλω 8  :Mr. Green: ).
Το τι περάσανε για να στήσουνε το cluster παραπάνω δε το φαντάζεστε, και πάλι είναι μακράν υποδεέστερο, κάνει σαν ελικόπτερο, ζεσταίνει σαν σόμπα και έχει μέγεθος βιβλιοθήκης. Βέβαια είναι scalable αλλά αυτό είναι αλλού παπά ευαγγέλιο.

Εντούτοις προκαλώ τους διάφορους geeks του forum να σκεφτούνε τι άλλο πραγματικό test μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τον g5 γιατί κάτι άλλο με OSX εγώ δεν έχω τη γνώση που απαιτείται για να το κάνω. Το μηχάνημα είναι διαθέσιμο. Αφου το linpack (επίσημο benchmark top500) δεν σας κάνει.




> Ως γνωστόν, ένας Opteron/Athlon-64, στα 32-bit αποδίδει στην ίδια συχνότητα σε σχέση με έναν Xeon/Pentium-4 3 προς 2.
> 
> Σε 64-bit δε αυτή η διαφορά είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη -> ξεπερνά το 7 προς 4 και πλησιάζει το 2 προς 1.
> 
> Οι αριθμοί σου είναι επομένως τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας και επομένως ψευδείς και αναξιόπιστοι.


Wake up Neo

Από που "ΩΣ" γνωστόν???? Από το γείτονα ή από benchmark  :Very Happy: 
Οι αριθμοί μου τεκμηριώνονται άμεσα και είναι αποτέλεσμα μετρήσεων όχι benchmark τύπου quake fps. Αλλά αν επιμένεις θα ξεθάψω το επίσημο list και θα το κάνω post εδώ να δεις τι είναι επίσημο και τι παπάτζα.

----------


## mperedim

> ...
> Δες, στον αντίποδα, τον μίζερο Ουαντίλες, που περιμένει τα μπέντσμαρκς των επόμενων Όπτερων για να ονειρεύεται το πότε θα τους βάλει τέσσερις - τέσσερις σε ένα ντρήμ μασίν που θα στήσει μόνος, επί μία εβδομάδα, με περίσια προσοχή. Δες τον Πελάσγιο που διακόπτει το Shinobi στο Playstation ανά 3 λεπτά για να δει αν έγινε ρηκομπάηλ το Οπενόφις. ΔΕΣ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΑ, ΜΙΖΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΞΑΘΛΙΩΣΗ...


Ήθελα να απαντήσω στον Wantilles, αλλά με πρόλαβες και με κάλυψες πλήρως (δεκτές και οι διευκρινήσεις για το "πειραχτήρι"). Συμφωνώ 100% :-)

Και για να το κλείσω όσο μπορώ: 

Η MS παλεύει να πετύχει εδώ και χρόνια ακριβώς αυτό που κάνει η Apple, οι "desktop" διανομές Linux (Xandros, Linspire, Suse, Mandrake/Mandriva, Ubuntu, ...) το ίδιο [1]: να κάνουν τους χρήστες ευτυχισμένους. Οι χρήστες είναι κατά κανόνα αναλφάβητοι και -πάλι κατά κανόνα- θέλουν να μείνουν αναλφάβητοι (άντε να μάθουν να δουλεύουν μια-δυο σχετικές εφαρμογές, είτε το Excel αν είναι λογιστές, είτε το Photosop αν είναι γραφίστες, είτε το Word -ή κάποιον άλλο κειμενογράφο- αν είναι γραμματείς κ.ο.κ.). Στα @@ τους αν από πίσω υπάρχει NT kernel ή MS-DOS (ναι θα προσέξουν ότι τα XP είναι πιο σταθερά από τα 9x! όχι δε θα τους νοιάξει γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό), αν είναι Open Source ή Closed Source, αν είναι Debian-Based ή RPM-based κλπ. Δεν είναι κακό ένας υπολογιστής να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εύκολα και γρήγορα ΚΑΙ από αναλφάβητους. 

Wantilles, δες τον υπολογιστή σαν ένα σύγχρονο κινητό τηλέφωνο (καθότι και αυτά μικροί υπολογιστές είναι πλέον). Σίγουρα, ψήνουν και καφέ (που λέει ο λόγος). Σίγουρα, έχουν άπειρες δυνατότητες. Αλλά 5 βασικά πραγματάκια μπορεί να τα κάνει και ο κάθε αναλφάβητος. Και αυτό *in my book* δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου κακό. 

Υ.Γ. Πάντως ότι από ένα σχόλιο μιας γραμμής θα ξεκίναγε τέτοιος διαξιφισμός δεν το περίμενα :-)

----
[1] Δεδομένου του πολύ μεγαλύτερου εύρους H/W το οποίο προσπαθούν να καλύψουν MS & Linux, προφανώς είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να το πετύχουν, όσο καλή δουλειά και αν κάνουν.

----------


## lazar

> Η MS παλεύει να πετύχει εδώ και χρόνια ακριβώς αυτό που κάνει η Apple, οι "desktop" διανομές Linux (Xandros, Linspire, Suse, Mandrake/Mandriva, Ubuntu, ...) το ίδιο [1]: να κάνουν τους χρήστες ευτυχισμένους.


Για σκέψου όμως και την Apple που παλεύει πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια να πετύχει αυτό που κατάφερε η MS και δεν μπορεί!

Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με το αναλφάβητοι.
Μήπως όταν γράφουν οι μηχανικοί αυτοκινήτων μεταξύ τους αποκαλούν όλους τους οδηγούς αναλφαβήτους;

----------


## WAntilles

> Από που "ΩΣ" γνωστόν???? Από το γείτονα ή από benchmark 
> Οι αριθμοί μου τεκμηριώνονται άμεσα και είναι αποτέλεσμα μετρήσεων όχι benchmark τύπου quake fps. Αλλά αν επιμένεις θα ξεθάψω το επίσημο list και θα το κάνω post εδώ να δεις τι είναι επίσημο και τι παπάτζα.


Από εκατοντάδες συγκριτικά reviews από την εποχή του Athlon Thunderbird.

Μην το συνεχίσεις γιατί πραγματικά δεν σε παίρνει και με τόσα στοιχεία θα γίνει onslaught.

----------


## WAntilles

> Αλλά 5 βασικά πραγματάκια μπορεί να τα κάνει και ο κάθε αναλφάβητος. Και αυτό *in my book* δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου κακό.


Κακό δεν είναι. Κακό είναι να είναι αιτία που παραμένει και θα παραμένει για πάντα αναλφάβητος.




> Υ.Γ. Πάντως ότι από ένα σχόλιο μιας γραμμής θα ξεκίναγε τέτοιος διαξιφισμός δεν το περίμενα


Μα αυτή είναι η δύναμη του adslgr.

----------


## mperedim

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με το αναλφάβητοι.
> Μήπως όταν γράφουν οι μηχανικοί αυτοκινήτων μεταξύ τους αποκαλούν όλους τους οδηγούς αναλφαβήτους;


Οι μηχανικοί δεν ξέρω αλλά οι οδηγοί αγώνων ... πιθανότατα ναι; :-)

I mean δες την εξέλιξη των αυτοκινήτων (μια και το πήγες εκεί). Ημιαυτόματα κιβώτια (με flaps αντί για λεβιέ), ABS, ESP και EBD, (...) --> πολλά όμορφα πραγματάκια ώστε και ο κάθε "αναλφάβητος" να μπορεί να φρενάρει στη βροχή χωρίς φόβο, να μπορεί αν μπει σε μια στροφή με λίγα παραπάνω να επιβραδύνει χωρίς το αμάξι να συμπεριφερθεί εντελώς απρόβλεπτα (να μουριάσει ή να πετάξει τρελό κώλο) κλπ.

Υ.Γ. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση εγώ (αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι υποθέτω) αναφέρομαι στη διάσημη "θεία" του Raymond (http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/A/Aunt-Tillie.html).

----------


## pelasgian

> Όπως "δήθεν" και τα Windows 9x ήταν "Windows";
> 
> Θα-θα-θα-θα, θα-θα-θα.
> 
> Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια, κράτα και μικρό καλάθι.


Εδώ έλα με μπιζουτιέρα, γιατί είναι 1" το μωρούλι μου. Η ίδια εταιρία που γέννησε αυτά τα τέρατα, τα pc, και τον Billy, η ίδια εταιρειά θα τους πάρει το κεφάλι, θα τους κλείσει το σπίτι και θα τους παλουκώσει στο Leicester square. 

PC και όλη η σχετική μπουρζουαζία της πληροφορικής γιοκ! Το ίδιο τσιπάκι θα μπαίνει από ρολόι και τοστιέρα (controller γαρ) μέχρι playstation, workstation, wagon-station, spacestation, radiostation, Farsala-station και όλα τα stations του kama sutra. 

Δεν ξέρω αν το πήρατε χαμπάρι, αλλά η IBM έχει ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ χοντρά στο Linux για να φτιαχτεί το kernel άψογο. Τώρα έχει και τον killer processor να το εξοπλίσει και οι άλλοι θα είναι απλές οδοντόκρεμες. Ό,τι ξέρατε, να το ξεχάσετε, επιτέλους, γιατί πεθύμησα λίγο το big iron της αυτοκρατορίας. Αν ξαναφτιάχναν και την AT&T, θα ήμουν σα στο σπίτι μου. Δε πειράζει, και με τη SUN εγώ χαρούμενος είμαι. 

Επιτέλους, να ξεφορτωθούμε τους γύφτους των υπολογιστών. 

http://engadget.com/entry/1234000213041232/
http://www.computerbuyer.co.uk/buyer...processor.html
http://www.discussanything.com/forum...p/t-71380.html
http://www.joystiq.com/entry/1234000557028976/

Α, τα xdi της Cray τρέχουν opteron για αυτούς που βιάστηκαν να πούνε ότι είναι πολύ ακριβό και exotic. Τσάμπα σίγουρα δεν είναι, αν το συγκρίνεις όμως με το πισί του χομπίστα που γράφει gandalf, σου δίνει δώρο και ένα σπαθί για τα orcs και όπου τρέχουν μέσα ζουμιά διαφόρων χρωμάτων και διάφορα καρακιτσαριά λεντάκια φωνάζουν «είμαι εγώ δοξάστε με», τότε μπορεί και να είναι.

----------


## syro

> Α, τα xdi της Cray τρέχουν opteron για αυτούς που βιάστηκαν να πούνε ότι είναι πολύ ακριβό και exotic. Τσάμπα σίγουρα δεν είναι, αν το συγκρίνεις όμως με το πισί του χομπίστα που γράφει gandalf, σου δίνει δώρο και ένα σπαθί για τα orcs και όπου τρέχουν μέσα ζουμιά διαφόρων χρωμάτων και διάφορα καρακιτσαριά λεντάκια φωνάζουν «είμαι εγώ δοξάστε με», τότε μπορεί και να είναι.


Ναι με 12 CPUs/chassis επιμένω ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!! και όχι απλά ακριβά , κοστίζουν μια περιουσία (άλλη τάξη μεγέθους) για να σου πουλήσουν την τεχνογνωσία για το πως συνδέεις opteron μεταξύ τους και δεν αγοράζεις ότι κιτσο μητρική σου πουλήσει το πλέσιω...




> Από εκατοντάδες συγκριτικά reviews από την εποχή του Athlon Thunderbird.


Για opteron συζητάμε όχι για cpu δεκαετίας...

----------


## WAntilles

> Για opteron συζητάμε όχι για cpu δεκαετίας...


Δεν κατάλαβες τί έγραψα, ενώ είναι σαφέστατο.

Ξαναδιάβασέ το και εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## syro

Για κάνε post λοιπόν ένα τέτοιο γιατί μερικοί είμαστε και οπτικοί τύποι  :Smile:

----------


## hayzel

> Επιτέλους, να ξεφορτωθούμε τους γύφτους των υπολογιστών. 
> http://engadget.com/entry/1234000213041232/
> ...............................


Συμφωνούμε στο ότι η x86 αρχιτεκτονική φρενάρει τα πάντα. Αλλά μην υπερβάλλεις για το core9 του ps3.
Ti είναι στη πραγματικότητα? Μια πολύ καλή ιδέα. Έναν cpu powerpc με 8 επιπλέον ανεξάρτητα SPEs.  Φυσικά και δεν είναι όπως έναν opteron με 9 cores. Γιατί είναι τελείως άλλο πράγμα. Τα SPE θα μπορούν να κάνουν συγκεκριμένες multimedia λειτουργίες χωρίς να επεμβένει ο CPU. Αλλά δεν είναι 9 CPUS ίδιοι. 
Ξέρεις ότι η θεωρητική δύναμη μιας nvidia GPU σε 800ΧΤ είναι 200gigaflops? Σημαίνει αυτό ότι κάνει τα πάντα 50-100 φορές γρηγορότερα από έναν opteron? Όχι φυσικά. Το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει και αυτό τέλεια είναι να υπολογίζει pixels. Αν την βάλλεις σε ένα κύκλωμα να υπολογίζει Ημίτονα (που λέει ο λόγος) θα κουραστεί απίστευτα να το κάνει. Ξέρεις την ισχύ σε gigaflops μιας audigy 2, ή μιας terratec K/H?
Είναι κανόνας της τεχνολογίας ότι οι επεξεργαστές μειομένων εντολών (RISC) κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους (μάλλον τέλεια) αν η δουλειά αυτή είναι χαμαλοδουλειά. (βάψε, αντέγραψε,στείλε ήχο , φτιάξε mpeg).
Με αυτά που γράφω δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου, η ιδέα να είναι όλα στον core με επικοινωνία πολλών GHZ μεταξύ τους είναι πολύ καλή , θα εκτινάξει τα multimedia , απλά μην δώσουμε εντύπωση ότι τα 9cores του PS3 ~= 9 cores opteron
PS. πολύ θα ήθελα να δω, ένα τέτοιο σύστημα με linux . :-)

----------


## hayzel

συμπληρώνω:
Έτρεξα πρόσφατα το specviewperf 8.0 και το 7.1.1 από το spec.org για opengl benchmark στο linux μου και στο winxp του αδερφού μου , και ένιωσα ότι οι εταιρείες nvidia,intel,ati,amd μας πιάνουν κότσο. Για πια υπολογιστική ισχύ μιλάνε? Το benchmark σέρνεται.... Μην πιστέυεται το 3dmark 200x, θα έπρεπε να λέγεται gamemark . Το πραγματικό 3d είναι χρόνια μακριά από τα συστήματα στο σπίτι μας....

linuxpc 2xPIII 933 SMP 1.5GB RAM, nvidia 5700 128 AGP.

ps1. Στην έκδοση 7.1.1 (δεν ξέρω πόσο παλιά είναι) η κάρτα nvidia, μπόρεσε να ασχοληθεί με 2 από τα 7-8 bmarks. Τα υπόλοιπα θέλαν εντολές opengl που δεν τις υποστίριζε και δώστου οι PIII μου , να προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν κανένα καρέ.
ps2. Στην 8.0 ΚΑΝΕΝΑ τεστ δεν έτρεξε ενγενώς hardware, και πάλι ανέλαβαν oi επεξεργαστές.

----------


## Ducklord

Syro, πόσα εκατομμύρια πολύγωνα βγάζει το σύστημα γραφικών του G5;
Σε τι ταχύτητες τρέχει η συστοιχία δίσκων του;
Πόση ώρα θέλει για να σου κάνει compile το OpenOffice;

Το τεστ που αναφέρεις είναι εξαρχής λαθεμένο. Μιλάς, πρόσεξε, ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ. Είναι σαν να λέμε πως "έτρεξα το Photoshop στον Mac και το PaintShop Pro στο PC, και το 1ο μπούκωσε". Θες να μετρήσουμε επιδόσεις σε ΙΔΙΑ εργασία; Τέλεια. Βάλε Lightwave και πες μου ταχύτητα rendering (στις εταιρείες σχεδίασης χρησιμοποιούν x86, όχι powerPC clusters, μα ΕΧΟΥΝ powerpc για τα "art workstations" τους, αν αυτό σε βοηθά να καταλάβεις το που υπερέχει η κάθε αρχιτεκτονική). Θες κάτι πιο απλό; Συμπίεση video. Συμπίεση ήχου με open source εργαλεία. Αντιγραφή αρχείων από ένα DVD προς το δίσκο. Πλήρες backup δίσκου.

Να σου ξεκαθαρίσω πως δεν θέλω να προσπαθήσεις να ΜΟΥ αποδείξεις την ανωτερότητα των Mac. Άσε. Είχα Amiga. Πρόγονος του PowerPC ήταν ο 68000, ξέρω. Ο λόγος, όμως, που προτιμήθηκαν οι x86 ήταν διότι αν και ήταν χειρότερη στο multitasking, στη συνεργασία με άλλα τμήματα hardware και παλαιολιθικής σχεδίασης, είχαν ένα θετικό: ωμή δύναμη. Το ίδιο ισχύει και σήμερα μα, επίσης "ωμή δύναμη" έχουν αποκτήσει και άλλα υποσυστήματα του PC.

Να στο δώσω διαφορετικά...
Μια κλασσική ατάκα των λινουξάδων είναι πως "τα παραθύρια ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ πιο γρήγορα, δεν ΕΙΝΑΙ πιο γρήγορα, διότι δίνουν προτεραιότητα στο σύστημα απεικόνισής τους". Όλως περιέργως, έχω δει και μόνος μου πως σε αυτό έχουν, εν μέρη, δίκιο. Το ίδιο ισχύει ως ένα βαθμό και στους Mac: σου δίνουν την εντύπωση της ταχύτητας, μα όταν βάζεις να κάνεις render μία σκηνή, και όταν το PC έχει τελειώσει ο Mac βρίσκεται ακόμη στο 50ό από τα 500 καρέ, αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις πως "κάτι δεν πάει καλά".

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Και να σου θυμίσω και το, παιδικής νοοτροπίας, "δεν έχε-τεεεε παιχνίιιιι-διαααα, δεν έεεεχε-τεεεεε παιχνίιιιιι-διααααα"..!

EDIT και Υ.Γ.2: Εκείνο το "Special W2k Install" τι το ήθελες βρε αδελφέ, λες και είναι κάποιο οικογενειακό μυστικό στο πως πατά κανείς το next ή κάνει δεξί κλικ > install στα αρχεία .inf? Κάτι σα να λέμε "Special Nik Souvlaki me tzatziki ap' "ti giagia"!!!"

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Πάμε benchmark την ίδια εφαρμογή;

distributed.net, rc5-72 client. Για δείτε το λίγο... Σε G4/667 βγάζω 7,1Mkeys/sec. Τα ίδια (αναφέρεται πως) βγάζουν και οι Athlon64 στα 2GHz. Υποτίθεται επίσης ότι αυτοί οι clients είναι optimized σε assembly για κάθε επεξεργαστή. Ο G5 στα 2GHz βγάζει 15MKeys/sec, και μάλιστα ο client ΔΕΝ είναι optimized για G5. Είπαμε κάτι για number crunching?

Δεν θα κάτσουμε να συγκρίνουμε εφαρμογές. Lazy programmers. Εδώ το Office2004 για Mac είναι ακόμα Carbon, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι προ πολλού σε Cocoa.

Άλλωστε δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο αυτό που κατακτά την αγορά. Voodoo...

Όσο για τα παιχνίδια, θα είμαι κατηγορηματικός: Όποιος θέλει παιχνίδια να πάρει κανα Playstation, ή κανά βρωμόπισο να "περνάει την ώρα του". Ο Mac δεν είναι για gamers. Τα παιχνίδια έχουν καταντήσει να είναι προωθητές νέου hardware. Βάλε X800, τέρατα επεξεργαστές για να παίξεις το τελευταίο παιχνίδι, και σε 1 χρόνο που θα βγει καινούργιο, ξαναάλλαξε όλο το σύστημά σου. Βάλε και το ότι τα ports στον Mac είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτα....

Για τους "αναλφάβητους", συμφωνώ, όμως: Άσχετοι υπάρχουν και στις 2 πλατφόρμες Mac-Win (τώρα τελευταία που το λίνουξ έγινε μόδα, ξεφυτρώνουν και στο λίνουξ). Για κοιτάξτε πόσες ερωτήσεις γίνονται για πράγματα που μας φαίνονται αυτονόητα ή γελοία. Πάντως, συμφωνώ ότι είναι κακό να έχεις υπολογιστή και να μην ξέρεις πώς να τον λειτουργήσεις. Αν και σ'αυτό συμβάλλουν και οι εταιρείες "υποστήριξης". Γιατί να μάθουμε τον χρήστη πώς να λύνει τα προβλήματά του, όταν μπορούμε να τον αρμέγουμε;

Έχω δει Windows, έχω δει Linux (και σε x86 και σε Mac), δουλεύω MacOS από την εποχή του 7.1. Δεν το αλλάζω. Mac θα έχω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πάω και με το μήλο στο χέρι. Εξετάζω πάντα τί ζητάει ο φίλος που θα πάρει καινούργιο υπολογιστή για να αποφασίσω αν θα του πω "πάρε Mac" ή "πάρε ένα βρωμόπισο με 300 Ευρώ και τελείωνε". Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν ότι ο Mac είναι καλύτερος. Τον βάζω να κάτσει μπροστά στο μηχάνημα ο ίδιος. Αν του ανοίξει τα μάτια το ίδιο το μηχάνημα, οκ, αλλιώς με γειά του και χαρά του το καινούργιο του κακάσχημο πιισιι. Ας το λουστεί! :-)

----------


## Ducklord

MacGiorgo, το μήνυμά σου αφήνει να διαφανεί μία απίστευτη και αντικειμενική ουδετερότητα απέναντι στις δύο πλατφόρμες, και είμαι σίγουρος πως μπορείς να προωθήσεις το καλύτερο μηχάνημα βάσει των αναγκών κάποιου ανάμεσα σε ένα Mac ή ένα κακάσχημο βρωμόπισο...

Κατά τα άλλα, δεν ακούω: Rendering? MPEG4 compression? 
Δηλαδή, και επειδή έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω από τον καθένα πως "το δικό μου μηχάνημα είναι το καλύτερο" ή "αυτό που γουστάρω είναι γρηγορότερω", συγνώμη για το ύφος αλλά, ΒΟΔΙΑ είναι σε τόσες μεγάλες εταιρείες που δημιουργούν renderfarms ή δίκτυα 10δων υπολογιστών βασισμένα σε αρχιτεκτονική x86 και όχι σε PowerPC για να ολοκληρώνουν απαιτητικές εργασίες σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα; Λες να μην έχουν ανακαλύψει εταιρείες όπως η WETA και η ILM τις μαγευτικές επιδόσεις των Mac; Λες οι δικτυάδες του Γκούγκλε να στήνουν συστοιχίες πισιών επειδή δεν τους αρέσει το... desktop του MacOS-X;


Όσο για τα παιχνίδια "να πάρει playstation"; "Ο Mac δεν είναι για Games";
Δε με λε, το Myst, η καταστροφή (κατ' εμέ) των adventure games, ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟ μηχάνημα ξεκίνησε; Τα Marathon που βγήκαν; Το Halo έχει μεταφερθεί σε Mac; Το Quake; Το Heretic;
ΔΕΝ "θέλουν" games οι Mac; Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...

Το δε μεγάλο γέλιο είναι πως, ανάμεσα στην κυκλοφορία των Photoshop CS και CS2, η Adobe "τσαντίστηκε" που η Apple της έχει κάνει κατά μέτωπο επίθεση με "δικές της" εφαρμογές, αντίστοιχες της Adobe. Έτσι, αποφάσισε να μην ξανακυκλοφορήσει το Premiere για τους Mac (νομίζω ήδη ισχύει), και σκεφτόταν σοβαρά να επεκτείνει την απόφασή της και στα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα της. Σκέψου, τώρα, έναν Mac χωρίς Photoshop, InDesign και Premiere. Θα έχει, τι ακριβώς; Το Photoshop είναι αναντικατάστατο. Το Quark από την έκδοση 4 και μετά επαναλαμβάνεται. Το Premiere, εντάξει, είναι ουδέτερο - υπάρχουν και ισάξια. Αλλά, θα παίρνεις ένα μηχάνημα επειδή έχει γυαλιστερό desktop και θα τρέχει, τι;

Για δουλειά γραφείου, Office δεν έχει
Για γραφικά, Photoshop μπορεί σύντομα να μην έχει
Η Adobe αγόρασε την Macromedia. Σύντομα, ίσως Dreamweaver και Flash να είναι μόνο πισάδικα. Web Design, λοιπόν;
Για παιχνίδια, το είπες και μόνος σου: ζήτω τα "βρωμόπισα"
Για Rendering, τα Lightwave, 3DSMax και Maya βγαίνουν και στο PC. Τώρα, και σε Linux. Και τρέχουν καλύτερα.
Για μουσική, οι Mac βρίσκονται στα ίδια ή και καλύτερα επίπεδα από τα PCs, και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται να αλλάξει η κατάσταση.

Άντε. Να χαίρεσαι το αντίστοιχο του Atari ST σου. Εγώ, παλιά, είχα Amiga... Και ήξερα πότε να μεταπηδήσω στα PCs...


Τα παραπάνω, όχι από φανατισμό και κακία, μα διότι όταν εσύ "το παίζεις κακός", είμαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνω το ίδιο για να κρατήσω ισορροπίες. Αν θεωρείς βλακείες τα παιχνίδια, αν ενώ το έχω πει δύο φορές κάνεις το χαζό και ΔΕΝ αναφέρεις το "πόσα πολύγωνα εκτοξεύει ο Mac" (λες και χρειάζονται μόνο σε παιχνίδια - έχεις ακούσει για Ιατρικές εφαρμογές ποτέ σου; ), αν για ό,τι δεν υπάρχει ή δεν τρέχει καλά σε Mac φταίνε μονάχα οι lazy programmers, μάλλον δεν θα έπρεπε κανείς να βασιστεί σε εσένα για να αποφασίσει τι μηχάνημα θα πάρει. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να γυρίσει στο προηγούμενο ποστάκι μου (εδώ πουλάω μούρη), να δει που πραγματικά υπερτερούν οι Mac και να αποφασίσει αν τον καλύπτουν.

Αντί να πεις πως "ανάθεμα και αν θα κολλήσουν ιό"... Πως είναι "wash'n'work"... τσκ-τσκ-τσκ... Μα, γιατί βρε δεν προβάλετε τις πραγματικές δυνάμεις τους;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

EDIT:
Παρένθεση, επειδή είδα πως αναφέρθηκες στις Voodoo: ελπίζω να ΜΗΝ υπονοείς πως οι Voodoo "δεν ήταν καλές"..!  :shock;

----------


## Πύρρος

> Για δουλειά γραφείου, Office δεν έχει


Παπιάρχοντα, αυτό και αυτό και το iWork (μόνο επεξεργαστής κειμένου και παρουσιάσεις) τι είναι; στατιστικά σφάλματα;
 (περιορίζομαι μόνο σε πράγματα που ανοίγουν/σώζουν .doc κλπ αλλιώς θα έγραφα κιάλλα)

Η συλλογιστική για το Premiere -> Photoshop χάνει σε ένα πράγμα: το Final Cut Pro έφαγε το Premier τόσο σε τιμή (από όταν βγήκε το express) όσο και σε λειτουργικότητα. Δεν πρόκειτα η adobe, για "αντίποινα" να κάνει κάτι που θα της κοστίσει πωλήσεις (και συνεπώς λεφτά) σε προγράμματα που πάνε καλά: πέρα από το photoshop, αν δεν βγάλει το indesign για mac, αφήνει το DTP στην quark (η οποία βέβαια πέφτει, αλλά παραμένει υπολογίσιμη). 

Σχετικά με google, renderfarms και τα λοιπά: το ότι ο 7ος υπερυπολογιστής στον κόσμο τρέχει σε μήλα είναι συμπτωματικό έτσι; Στην τέταρτη θέση ένα άλλο cluster με PPC970 (IBM blades και όχι μήλα εδώ), και στην πέμπτη ένα με Itanium2. Συστήματα με αντίστοιχο πλήθος από Xeon και Opteron είναι πίσω. 

Δεν θέλω να ισχυριστώ ότι τα μήλα πατάνε τα πάντα κάτω (δεν τα πατάνε, imho), αλλά μη τα βγάζουμε και άχρηστα.

[edit: δεν ξέρω να γράφω :-P]

----------


## megahead13

> Άντε. Να χαίρεσαι το αντίστοιχο του Atari ST σου. Εγώ, παλιά, είχα Amiga...


  :Offtopic:  Ζήτω ο Amstrad CPC 6128!!! Και με έγχρωμη οθόνη παρακαλώ!!!

Στο θέμα μας: Κάθε πλατφόρμα έχει τα + και τα - της. Οι Mac θα μπορούσαν να είναι ότι είναι τα βρωμόπισα σήμερα. Οι άνθρωποι της Apple όμως έκαναν τότε, δεκαετία 80, κατ' εμέ, αλλά και κατά πολλών  άλλων, ένα τεράστιο λάθος: Δεν άνοιξαν την αρχιτεκτονική και δεν έδωσαν δικαιώματα σε τρίτους κατασκευαστές/συναρμολογητές, όπως έκανε η IBM. Όταν κάποια στιγμή, κατά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 90 το αποφάσισε, αλλά αργότερα αναίρεσε αυτή της την απόφαση, ήταν πλέον αργά... Ίσως αν το είχε αποφασίσει τότε, να είχαμε καλύτερα desktop computers.

Και ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα: Η Apple ήταν πάντα ακριβή. Το γνωρίζαμε και το γνωρίζουμε. Είναι όμως κοροϊδία να δίνει κάποος ένα σωρό λεφτά για να πληρώνει ένα καλογυαλισμένο desktop Unix, όταν μπορείς να έχεις Linux, BSD, Solaris με πολύ λιγότερα λεφτά και πολύ μεγαλύτερη πληθώρα πραγματικά καλών εφαρμογών (OK, αυτό ίσως να ισχύει περισσότερο για το Linux...). Και επίσης είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη κοροϊδία αν θες ντε και καλά να πάρεις Mac, αλλά με λιγότερα λεφτά, να τα δίνεις για να πάρεις μη επεκτάσιμα μηχανήματα, βλέπε iMac, MacMini. Όσο καλύτερη πλατφόρμα και να είναι, τόσο στο hardware, όσο και στο software, είναι απαράδεκτο τη σημερινή εποχή να μην έχεις ένα μηχάνημα, που να μη μπορείς να το κάνεις ότι θες...

Και κλείνοντας το post μου να γράψω και δυο αστεία, κατά τη γνώμη μου, περιστατικά: 1) Πριν από πολλά, πολλά χρόνια είχα βρεθεί σε μια εταιρεία, στην οποία ακόμη και οι γραμματείς είχαν Mac... Δηλαδή πόσο έξυπνος, για να μη το πω πιο χοντρά, μπορεί να είναι κάποιος ώστε να αγοράζει στις γραμματείς του Mac για να τρέχουν εφαρμογές όπως το Office... 2) Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, είχα παρόμοιους διαξιφισμούς με ένα Macintoshα στη σχολή μου. Τέλοσπάντων μετά από αρκετές ώρες συζητήσεων κάιθε φορά που συναντιόμασταν, τον ρωτάω για τι είδους εφαρμογές χρειάζεται τελοσπάντων να έχει Mac, και μάλιστα τον πρώτο iMac που είχε κυκλοφoρήσει τότε. Η απάντηση: Για προγραμματισμό σε C!!!! Έλεος!!! Δηλαδή τέτοιο κόλλημα σε computerα γενικότερα, δεν έχω συναντήσει στη ζωή μου...  :Respekt:  και   :Worthy:  μαζί!!!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Δεν ξέρω πόσα πολύγωνα βγάζει ο G5, δεν με ενδιαφέρει, με μουσική ασχολούμαι. Δεν κάνω rendering, δεν κάνω ταινίες, don't know να σου απαντήσω.

Για πες μου όμως. Βόδια είναι στο VirginiaTech με το cluster τους; Νο.7 παγκοσμίως, 1100 G5, και με κόστος ελάχιστο σε σχέση με τους άλλους... Τώρα, γιατί οι renderfarms έχουν x86... Ε, 5% παγκοσμίως μερίδιο αγοράς έχουμε, το ίδιο φαντάζομαι ισχύει και εκεί.

Δεν είπα ότι οι Mac-users δεν θέλουν παιχνίδια. Είπα (ή μάλλον έγραψα) ότι όποιος θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ΣΟΒΑΡΟ gamer, που καταναλώνει δλδ τον χρονο του για να παίζει παιχνίδια, ο 15χρονος για παράδειγμα, καλύτερα να μην πάρει Macintosh. Τί πιο ειλικρινές; Δεν είπα ότι δεν υπάρχουν παιχνίδια. Το Marathon που ανέφερες, έβγαινε από μια καταπληκτική εταιρεία, που έκανε ότι μπορούσε για να εκμεταλευτεί τις δυνατότητες του Hardware. Το marathon ήταν παιχνιδάρα. Δεν είπα ότι ο mac δεν είναι για games, δεν είναι για gamers. Απλά.

Ναί, η Adobe δεν βγάζει το Premiere για Mac. Αφού έβγαλε η ίδια η Apple το FinalCut και της έριξε στα αυτιά, τί να κάνει; Η έλλειψη του Premiere δεν νομίζω ότι έκανε κακό. Το αν θα κόψει το Photoshop δεν το ξέρω. Πριν λίγες μέρες κυκλοφόρησε την Suite CS2, παντως.

Office για Mac δεν υπάρχει; What do you mean by that? 
Για μουσική πάντως, ο Mac είναι κλάσεις ανώτερος. LogicPro και πάμε για άλλα.
Software υπάρχει, κι όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα βγαίνουν όλο και περισσότερες εφαρμογές. Δεν ειμαστε στην εποχή του 7 ξέρεις, με τα δύσκολα προγραμματιστικά εργαλεία.

Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν να πάρει Mac. Και δεν θα το κάνω ειδικά εδώ, σε ένα πισοκρατούμενο φόρουμ. Σιγά μην κάτσω να σκάσω άμα ο άλλος θέλει να μαζοχίζεται μια ζωή. Δε θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω. "The computer for the rest of us", όχι "all of us".

Στο φινάλε, τα κέρδη της Apple στην τσέπη μου μπαίνουν;

ΥΓ: Οι Voodoo ήταν καταπληκτικές. Πού είναι τώρα όμως; Αυτό εννοούσα...
ΥΓ2: Μια χαρά εφαρμογές έχουν τα βρωμόπισα. linux και γίνονται πρώτης τάξεως ρουτερ. Προφανώς και σε τέτοια δουλειά, δεν αξίζει να βάλεις Μακ, είναι δυσανάλογο το κόστος. Για εφαρμογές Πολυτεχνείου είναι μάλλον μονόδρομος (προς το παρόν). Τα παιχνίδια παίζουν καλύτερα. Εγώ όμως δουλεύω σε Mac, η δουλειά μου δεν εμπίπτει στα παραπάνω.

----------


## WAntilles

> Κατά τα άλλα, δεν ακούω: Rendering? MPEG4 compression? 
> Δηλαδή, και επειδή έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω από τον καθένα πως "το δικό μου μηχάνημα είναι το καλύτερο" ή "αυτό που γουστάρω είναι γρηγορότερω", συγνώμη για το ύφος αλλά, ΒΟΔΙΑ είναι σε τόσες μεγάλες εταιρείες που δημιουργούν renderfarms ή δίκτυα 10δων υπολογιστών βασισμένα σε αρχιτεκτονική x86 και όχι σε PowerPC για να ολοκληρώνουν απαιτητικές εργασίες σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα; Λες να μην έχουν ανακαλύψει εταιρείες όπως η WETA και η ILM τις μαγευτικές επιδόσεις των Mac; Λες οι δικτυάδες του Γκούγκλε να στήνουν συστοιχίες πισιών επειδή δεν τους αρέσει το... desktop του MacOS-X;


Η ILM μάλιστα εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχει AMD64. Εκεί έγινε rendered το Episode III.




> Παρένθεση, επειδή είδα πως αναφέρθηκες στις Voodoo: ελπίζω να ΜΗΝ υπονοείς πως οι Voodoo "δεν ήταν καλές"..!  :shock;


Πέστα Παπιάρχοντα.

Μέχρι καί τον καιρό της Voodoo3 όλοι οι άλλοι στον τομέα του 3D acceleration ήταν ακόμα πάνω στα δέντρα και τρώγανε βαλανίδια.

----------


## crimson

> Ξέρεις ότι η θεωρητική δύναμη μιας nvidia GPU σε 800ΧΤ είναι 200gigaflops? Σημαίνει αυτό ότι κάνει τα πάντα 50-100 φορές γρηγορότερα από έναν opteron? Όχι φυσικά. Το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει και αυτό τέλεια είναι να υπολογίζει pixels. Αν την βάλλεις σε ένα κύκλωμα να υπολογίζει Ημίτονα (που λέει ο λόγος) θα κουραστεί απίστευτα να το κάνει.


Δε ξέρω πόσα gflops έχουν, αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετές βιβλιοθήκες [νομίζω και κάποιες open source] που σου επιτρέπουν να χρησιμοποιείς την κάρτα γραφικών σαν επεξεργαστή. Δεν υπολογίζουν πίξελς, πράξεις πινάκων κάνουν οι κάρτες γραφικών. Μάλιστα κάποιος είχε φτιάξει μια shareware εφαρμογή για realtime audio effects/processing, θα σε γελάσω για το πόσο καλύτερες είναι απ' τους επεξεργαστές ή όχι, αλλά είναι σαφώς πιο δυνατές από κάρτες ήχου, στα ίδια λεφτά.

----------


## Slammer

> Δε ξέρω πόσα gflops έχουν, αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετές βιβλιοθήκες [νομίζω και κάποιες open source] που σου επιτρέπουν να χρησιμοποιείς την κάρτα γραφικών σαν επεξεργαστή. Δεν υπολογίζουν πίξελς, πράξεις πινάκων κάνουν οι κάρτες γραφικών.


Από όσο γνωρίζω, κατι παρόμοιο εχει εκμεταλλευτεί ενα πανεπιστήμιο με την χρηση ενος linux cluster με 64 Playstation II. To playstation εχει ενσωματωμένο στην GPU του εναν διανυσματικό επεξεργαστή (για την ακριβεια 2 Vector Units). Μέσω ειδικών βιβλιοθηκών γινεται ευρυτατη χρηση αυτού του επεξεργαστή με αποτέλεσμα  να εχουν, με ενα μικρό κλάσμα της τιμής ενος super computer, σχεδόν την ιδια υπολογιστική ισχύ στις συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές.

Να και το σχετικό link: http://arrakis.ncsa.uiuc.edu/ps2/index.php

----------


## hayzel

> Δεν υπολογίζουν πίξελς, πράξεις πινάκων κάνουν οι κάρτες γραφικών.


Εντάξυ το "υπολογίζουν πίξελς" ήταν τρόπος του λέγειν. Ξέρω ακριβώς ότι μπορούν να κάνουν πολλά παραπάνω, αλλά δεν αντικαταστούν έναν γενικό cpu.

----------


## crimson

προσπάθησα να βρω στο γκουγκλ πληροφορίες για gpu αλλά δυστυχώς δε βρήκα αυτά που είχα δει παλιότερα. Ωστόσο στο http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bu.../msg00096.html έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον μήνυμα με λινκ στα
http://libsh.org/
http://graphics.stanford.edu/projects/brookgpu/
Είμαι ήδη κάμποσο οφτόπικ και γι'αυτό δε θα αντιγράψω τις 3 σχετικές παραγράφους του μηνύματος.

εντελώς οφ τόπικ: σε λίγα χρόνια θα υπάρχουν εταιρείες που θα πληρώνονται για να ξεσκαρτάρτουν τα αποτελέσματα των μηχανών αναζήτησης.

----------


## WAntilles

> προσπάθησα να βρω στο γκουγκλ πληροφορίες για gpu αλλά δυστυχώς δε βρήκα αυτά που είχα δει παλιότερα. Ωστόσο στο http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bu.../msg00096.html έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον μήνυμα με λινκ στα
> http://libsh.org/
> http://graphics.stanford.edu/projects/brookgpu/
> Είμαι ήδη κάμποσο οφτόπικ και γι'αυτό δε θα αντιγράψω τις 3 σχετικές παραγράφους του μηνύματος.


Προχώρα ακάθεκτος Crimson.

Το οφ-τόπικ είναι η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη του adslgr.

----------


## crimson

:Smile: 
Ο τύπος λοιπόν στο παραπάνω μήνυμα γράφει παρατηρήσεις στη λίστα του gnubg [γκνου τάβλι] για διάφορα πειράματα που έκανε σχετικά με το optimization του προγράμματος (έχει και σχόλια για διαφορές intel compiler και gcc).
Προς το τέλος του κειμένου γράφει ότι στον υπολογιστή του η κάρτα 3d με τη gpu βγάζει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τον cpu που έχει. Αναφέρει την έννοια GPUGP [GP=General Purpose, όπως τα παλιά στρατιωτικά οχήματα-πρόγονοι των jeep] και τα λινκ http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...feadb84d63e03c  claims a 20 times speedup for a GPU based NN. Or this guy http://www.cs.stevens.edu/~quynh/stu...rrigan_gpu.htm has even some code attached.
Η κάρτα γραφικών του είναι 2 χρονών με MHz and 8 pipelines, και καταφέρνει 2.4 billion 4x4 matrix multiplications (or scalar multiplications with a 4 element vector) το δευτερόλεπτο. Ταυτόχρονα [αυτός γράφει κι εγώ μεταφράζω] η CPU είναι idle και μπορεί να κάνει παράλληλη επεξεργασία...
Η "μετατροπή" γενικής άλγεβρας σε άλγεβρα 4 επί 4 πινάκων είναι ένα καυτό πεδίο έρευνας και υπάρχουν ήδη δύο implementations. They also hide differences between underlaying hardware details, by using OpenGL or DirectX as an intermediate layer.
http://libsh.org/
http://graphics.stanford.edu/projects/brookgpu/


άντε κουτσά-στραβά τα μετέφρασα, περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στα link  :Smile:

----------


## Ducklord

Πύρρο, ξέρω πως υπάρχει το Office και το OpenOffice σε Mac. Ξέρω, επίσης, πως υπήρχαν προβλήματα σε Mac στις αρχικές του εκδόσεις (δεν ξέρω τώρα τι γίνεται) και πως γνωστός μου γραφίστας αναγκάστηκε να πάρει και PC για να λαμβάνει κείμενα μέσω mail, να επεξεργάζεται διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια και, γενικά, να συνεργάζεται δίχως πρόβλημα στον πισοκρατούμενο κόσμο (επειδή η Microsoft βαριόταν να βάλει σωστή υποστήριξη ελληνικών, συμβατή με Win. ή η Apple. Δεν θυμάμαι, δεν ξέρω και θα σε γελάσω). Ακριβώς για να διατηρούνται οι ασυμβατότητες στο μίνιμουμ σε κάθε σοβαρό γραφείο δουλεύουν με "την ορίτζιναλ" εφαρμογή. Καλό το OpenOffice, μα αν η δουλειά σου είναι τα κείμενα, και εργάζεσαι σε σχετική εταιρεία που δουλεύει σε πισί, θα τα σκάσεις να πάρεις το Office - διότι ΜΙΑ βλακεία, ΜΙΑ ασυμβατότητα να σου τύχει, θα χάσεις κομμάτι της δουλειάς σου, πολύ χρόνο ή την εικόνα σου στην συνεργαζόμενη με εσένα εταιρεία. Είναι ο ίδιος λόγος για τον οποίο συνεχίζει να χρησιμοποιείται εκτενώς το Quark και, αν και σε πολλούς τομείς το Painter είναι κορυφή, όλοι οι γραφίστες ξεκινούν τις αγορές τους από το Φωτοσόπι της Adobe...

Ο συλλογισμός μου για το Premiere δεν έχασε σε κανένα πράγμα, αφού δεν μάντεψα κάτι σχετικά με αυτό και δεν κατέληξα σε αποτέλεσμα: είπα, απλά, πως το καλό προς μέτριο (πια) Premiere δεν θα βγαίνει σε Mac. Ίσως ακολουθήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα της Adobe, αφού η Apple μπορεί να επεκταθεί και στο δικό της χώρο. Και όσον αφορά το video editting, τα standards είναι ρευστά (χέστηκε η φοράδα στο αλώνι για το αν δουλεύεις Premiere, Final Cut ή Avid, αφού μιλάμε για τελική παραγωγή, και όχι ένα ενδιάμεσο στάδιο εργασίας που επηρεάζει και άλλους), μα αν η κατάσταση συνεχιστεί και στο DTP και το σχέδιο... Άστα...

Όσο για τους υπερυπολογιστές, μάλλον δεν ξέρετε ή βαριέστε να διαβάζετε. Για κοιτάξτε την ανάλυση του κάθε συστήματος...

Νο.1: BlueGene/L DD2 beta-System (0.7 GHz PowerPC 440)
Επεξεργαστής: 0.7 GHz PowerPC 440
Αριθμός επεξεργαστών: 32768
Rpeak (GFlops): 91750
Rmax (GFlops): 70720



Νο.2: SGI Altix 1.5 GHz, Voltaire Infiniband
Επεξεργαστής: SGI Altix 1.5 GHz, Infiniband
Αριθμός επεξεργαστών: 10160
Rpeak (GFlops): 60960
Rmax (GFlops): 51870

Κάτι που ΔΕΝ προσέξατε όμως...



> Comprised of an integrated cluster of 20 interconnected SGI&#174; Altix&#174; 512-processor systems, for a total of 10,240 Intel&#174; Itanium&#174; 2 processors, Columbia was built and installed at the NASA Advanced Supercomputing facility at Ames in less than 120 days.



Για κάντε τις διεραίσεις και πείτε μου αντιστοιχία. Λοιπόν;

Όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πύρρο, ξέρω πως υπάρχει το Office και το OpenOffice σε Mac. Ξέρω, επίσης, πως υπήρχαν προβλήματα σε Mac στις αρχικές του εκδόσεις (δεν ξέρω τώρα τι γίνεται)


Πράγματι. Πλέον όμως η MS κατάφερε να είναι συμβατή με τον εαυτό της (όσο γίνεται αυτό, μην ξεχνάμε ότι και σε PC η συμβατότητα από νέες σε παλιές εκδόσεις του office δεν είναι αυτονόητη)

Σχετικά με το premiere, αν κάποιο πρόγραμμα της Apple, κάνει στο photoshop ότι κάνει το FCP στο premiere, το πρόβλημα θα το έχει η Adobe και όχι η Apple. Τα περί ενδιάμεσου/ τελικού προιόντως ισχύουν, αλλά δεν αρκούν.




> Όσο για τους υπερυπολογιστές, μάλλον δεν ξέρετε ή βαριέστε να διαβάζετε. Για κοιτάξτε την ανάλυση του κάθε συστήματος...
> 
> Νο.1: BlueGene/L DD2 beta-System (0.7 GHz PowerPC 440)
> [...]
> 
> Νο.2: SGI Altix 1.5 GHz, Voltaire Infiniband
> [...]
> 
> Κάτι που ΔΕΝ προσέξατε όμως...
> ...


Λοιπόν, τα περί βιασύνης και έλλειψης ικανότητας/ διάθεσης για ανάγνωση επιστρέφονται: 

Εγραφα για τον 7ο (ΕΒΔΟΜΟ, όπως λέμε γαυρος) υπέρυπολογιστή, ο οποίος είναι:
1100χ2 επεξεργαστές (στα 2.3) , 12250/20240

Εχουμε και λέμε: (με σειρά: BlueGene/ Columbia/ Big mac)
Μεγ. Απόδοση/ CPU: 2.15/ 5.10/ 5.56
(Πριν προτείνεις να τα ανάγουμε σε MHz, ο Itanium 2 ΔΕΝ φτάνει πάνω από 1.6, οπότε το 1.5 δεν είναι χαμηλό. Ο G5 μόλις βγήκε σε 2.7 αν και νομίζω όχι σε Xserves)


Ολα αυτά συγκρίνοντας off the shelf μήλα, με μηχανήματα για υπερυπολογιστές της SGI. Αν συγκρίνουμε μόνο θεωρητικά μέγιστα (που λογικά βγαίνουν ως απόδοση μηχανήματος * πλήθος μηχανημάτων), εξαφανίζοντας το ότι τα SGI έχουν ευκολότερη/καλύτερη διασύνδεση μια είναι 20 μηχανήματα αντί 1100, η απόδοση στα μήλα πάει γύρω στο 9, ενώ στους Itanium γύρω στο 6.

*Πριν* πεταχτεί κάποιος και μου πει ότι κάποιο άλλο σύστημα βγάζει καλύτερα νούμερα (WAn, εσένα κοιταω :-)) *δεν λέω ότι τα μήλα είναι ντε και καλά κορυφή, απλά ΔΕΝ είναι για πέταμα*.

----------


## WAntilles

> *Πριν* πεταχτεί κάποιος και μου πει ότι κάποιο άλλο σύστημα βγάζει καλύτερα νούμερα (WAn, εσένα κοιταω :-)) *δεν λέω ότι τα μήλα είναι ντε και καλά κορυφή, απλά ΔΕΝ είναι για πέταμα*.


Κακώς κοιτάς εμένα διότι:

1. Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι οι PowerPC δεν είναι καλοί ή/και γρήγοροι επεξεργαστές.

2. Δεν έχω στοιχεία για να επαληθεύσω ή διαψεύσω τα νούμερά σου. Επομένως λέω δεν ξέρω.

3. Όταν για κάποιου τα νούμερα έχω στοιχεία ώστε να τα επαληθεύσω ή διαψεύσω, τότε μόνο προβαίνω σε μια τέτοια ενέργεια, όπως έγινε με τον Syro προηγουμένως.

----------


## Πύρρος

Ελεγα ότι κοιτάω εσένα γιατί η προηγούμενη σύγκριση ήταν IBM vs Intel, και δεν μπήκαν μέσα opteron ;-) όχι κάτι άλλο.

----------


## pelasgian

Ωχ, ωχ, άλλο ένα flame war του στυλ «τα macintosh είναι φάβα;»

Ωραία είναι, αλλά είναι το 5% του desktop; Οι Linuxάδες γίναν περισσότεροι! Τα Mac είναι σαν την Ελλάδα, με τον καιρό μας προσπέρασαν στη κατάταξη και οι ανατολικές χώρες! 

Ωραίο μηχάνημα πάντως να κάνεις format το δίσκο και να του βάλεις linux, γιατί το OSX είναι καλό όσο μοιάζει με BSD και φάβα όσο μοιάζει με MacOS. 

Έχουν ωραία κουτιά και παρουσίαση όμως. Βέβαια τώρα που παίρνεις το Gandalf και το armour από το πλαίσιο ή τα καινούργια coolmaster με τα 10 led, τα neon bars, τα fluid coolers, τα peltier και διάφορα άλλα εφφέ, γιατί να πάρεις mac; Τα Sony και τα Asus OEM είναι πιο ωραία. 

Από ταχύτητα δεν ξέρουμε, γιατί το κλασσικό speedtest, δηλαδή πόσο γρήγορα πάει το farcry, το quake, και το doom δεν τα έχουν, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε. Γιατί υπάρχετε; Γρήγορα να εξαφανιστείτε!

----------


## Πύρρος

pelasgian: Q3, και D3 *υπάρχουν* για mac (και ναι, είναι από μετρίως έως πολύ πιο αργά σε mac από ότι σε PC). 

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να έχεις μια τόσο έντονη άποψη για κάτι για το οποίο προφανώς ξέρεις τόσο λίγα.

Πάντως οταν γράφεις "Ωραίο μηχάνημα πάντως να κάνεις format το δίσκο και να του βάλεις linux", έχεις περισσότερο δίκιο από όσο νομίζεις.  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Αφενώς από Mac ΗΞΕΡΑ (είχα emulator στην Amiga  :Mr. Green:  και με πατεντιασμένο mac'o'drive που έκανε eject και σωστό read των mac'o'disks). Τώρα δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν ξέρω και να φτιάχνω thai chicken satay, απλά γιατί ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ!

Πάντως, τα μηχανάκια είναι καλούτσικα. Το OSX είναι αποτέλεσμα του ότι ακούσαν στον Steve Jobs και φέραν το Unix στη κοσμάρα τους. Τα NeXT ήταν καλύτερα, και το NeXT STEP εξαιρετικό. Αλλά Linux δεν είναι. Και φυσικά και ξέρω πόσο καλή ιδέα είναι το να περνάς Linux σε ό,τι το τρέχει. Σιγά το έβαζα σε Sparcstations για να έχω τις εφαρμογές που ήθελα. Καλό το G5, αλλά το playstation 3 θα του κλείνει το σπίτι, γιατί * είναι*  σχεδιασμένο από την IBM, που ως γνωστό σας κλείνει το σπίτι εδώ και 30 χρόνια  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> ...αλλά το playstation 3 θα...


In the future, perhaps, laugh, I will.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## pelasgian

Ναι, ρε τα «θα» είναι μόνο δικό σου προνόμοιο, με τα athlon x2 που «θα» βγουν.

----------


## syro

Εγώ αποφάσισα να θάψω το τσεκούρι και να ΜΗ δημοσιεύσω τελικά τα πλέον επίσημα νούμερα για *συστήματα*  xeon/itanium/itanium 2/power4/5/opteron/.... γιατί απλά δεν έχει νόημα και δεν ήταν δυνατόν να διαψευστεί τίποτα ούτως ή άλλως. Ο καθένας παίρνει αυτό που του αντιστοιχεί και τελείωσε το θέμα.

Απλά προς θεού παιδιά προσέχετε πως μιλάτε για SuperComputing και αφήστε τις ΑΚΥΡΕΣ διαιρέσεις γιατί ουδεμία σχέση η αναλογία  gflops/cpu με τα Rmax του κάθε cluster διαβάστε καλύτερα γιατί εκτίθεστε ανεπανόρθωτα.

OVER

ΥΓ. Στο κάτω κάτω ποιος τους Γ****Ι τους xeon και τους opteron εγώ itanium 2 ήθελα, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ.

----------


## mperedim

> Καλό το G5, αλλά το playstation 3 θα του κλείνει το σπίτι, γιατί * είναι*  σχεδιασμένο από την IBM, που ως γνωστό σας κλείνει το σπίτι εδώ και 30 χρόνια


Όπως ορθά έγραψε ένας παλιός γνωστός σε ένα άλλο forum: 

_Ο Cell είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακών δυνατοτήτων chip, αν και όχι το πιο εντυπωσιακό που έχει ανακοινωθεί, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά το βαθμό παραλληλισμού που ενσωματώνει.

Το πραγματικό "μειονέκτημα" των Cell είναι ότι δεν προσφέρουν κανένα μηχανισμό προστασίας μνήμης. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν είναι δυνατόν να εκτελεστούν με τη μέθοδο του time-sharing παραπάνω από ένα νήματα με διαφορετικά virtual address spaces. Για να καταλάβει κανείς τις συνέπειες αυτού, αρκεί να δει πόσα processes τρέχουν κάθε στιγμή στον υπολογιστή του... Άρα ο Cell δεν προορίζεται για υπολογιστές γενικού σκοπού. Η αγορά-στόχος του είναι αυτή των παιχνιδομηχανών και των embedded devices._

Οπότε είναι ιδανικός για τα ρολόγια που έλεγες :-P

G.

----------


## Ducklord

Πύρρο, η διαφωνία μου ήταν στη φράση




> Σχετικά με google, renderfarms και τα λοιπά: το ότι ο 7ος υπερυπολογιστής στον κόσμο τρέχει σε μήλα είναι συμπτωματικό έτσι; Στην τέταρτη θέση ένα άλλο cluster με PPC970 (IBM blades και όχι μήλα εδώ), και στην πέμπτη ένα με Itanium2. Συστήματα με αντίστοιχο πλήθος από Xeon και Opteron είναι πίσω.


...που μου έδωσε την εντύπωση πως είχες "ξεχάσει" να αναφέρεις τη δεύτερη θέση. Με ή χωρίς τεχνολογία επικοινωνίας των επεξεργαστών ενδιάμεσα, η αλήθεια είναι πως στη δεύτερη θέση βρίσκεται Itanium. Μεταξύ μας βέβαια, καθόλου δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Είχα πει εξαρχής πως ΞΕΡΩ "τι εστί PowerPC", από τη στιγμή που η 10 ετών και βάλε Αμιγκάρα μου με τον 68000 εξακολουθεί να ντροπιάζει σε κάποια σημεία το πισί μου  :Wink: 

Απλά, να λέμε τα μήλα - μήλα και τη σκάφη - πισί (ή κάπως έτσι)...


Όσο για τον αγαπητό Syro, αφού "εκτέθηκα ανεπανόρθωτα", ρε φίλε, ο 2ος υπερυπολογιστής, βασίζεται ή δεν βασίζεται σε Itanium; Που εκτέθηκα; Δηλαδή, επειδή βιδώνομαι με τέτοιες προσωπικές μα "και καλά έμμεσες" επιθέσεις, στο top500 γράφουν βλακείες και ο 7ος είναι 1ος ενώ ο 2ος έπρεπε να είναι 8ος; Εγώ ξέρω τι βλέπω.

Όσο θα ψάχνεις για τα benchmark για να μας εκθέσεις περισσότερο, δεν μας βρίσκεις και τους αριθμούς πολυγώνων που έλεγα; Διότι, ξέρεις, οι υπολογιστές δεν παίζουν μόνο το ρόλο scientific calculator.

Να ξαναπώ, προς όλους, κάτι απλό: ΔΕΝ έχω τίποτα εναντίων των Mac. Και εγώ, όμως, το πρώτο που λέω σε κάποιον που θέλει να πάρει υπολογιστή, είναι να... αγοράσει Amiga. Διότι, ναι, έχω αυτό το κόλλημα. Το οτι εμένα μου αρέσει όμως, δεν θα πει πως κάνει για όλους.

Ως τώρα ακούσαμε πως οι Mac "είναι καλύτεροι από τα βρωμοπισί", μα δεν έχουν παιχνίδια, δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές εφαρμογές (λίγες και καλές), μπορεί να παρουσιάζουν ψιλο-ασυμβατότητες στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον και ακόμη και τα στοιχεία που έχουμε πως είναι ταχύτεροι ΔΕΝ μιλούν για τον απλό χρήστη μα για έναν επεξεργαστή σε συγκεκριμένα τέστ ή clusterιές και συστοιχίες φτιαγμένες για επιστημονικούς σκοπούς.

Επιπλέον, και επειδή τα παιχνίδια "θεωρούνται παιδικά" και "ανόητη διασκέδαση", φίλοι μου, όπως και να έχει, ΑΥΤΑ σπρώχνουν την τεχνολογία και της πωλήσεις μπροστά. Λέτε να είχαμε real time rendering emulation ΦΕΤΟΣ αν ο Carmack δεν είχε φάει κόλλημα να βγάλει το Doom3; Λέτε να είχαμε OpenGL τέτοιων ταχυτήτων ΟΛΟΙ στα πισάκια μας αν η 3dfx, εταιρεία που έβγαζε ΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ARCADES, δεν μας έφτιαχνε καρτούλες;

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου θυμώνουν κάποιοι και "θέλουν να μου φέρουν μπέντσμαρκς" όταν εγώ δηλώνω κάτι απλό: ο μέσος χρήστης, που τα θέλει όλα, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρει PC. Για ευνόητους λόγους. Απλά, για συγκεκριμένες επαγγελματικές εργασίες, οι Mac είναι, προσέξτε, όχι "μονόδρομος" μα "καλύτεροι". Αν το αμφισβητείτε, δώστε επιχειρήματα για το γιατί οι Mac "είναι καλύτεροι για όλους" και "σκίζουν τα PC". Όχι ατάκες του τύπου "α, αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει" και "α, εκεί αυτό δεν ισχύει". Είτε είναι "καλύτεροι ΣΕ ΟΛΑ από τα βρωμοπισί" (που δεν είναι), είτε μπορούν να καλύψουν σχεδόν όλες τις ανάγκες του κάθε χρήστη (δεν μπορούν), είτε είναι ΕΞΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΟΙ υπολογιστές για ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ εργασίες. Μην τους πλασάρετε σαν πανάκεια, λες και έχετε κάτι να κερδίσετε από αυτό.

Α, και φυσικά, νομίζω πως η προσθήκη μιας κονσόλας στον Mac για να μπορείς "να παίζεις παιχνίδια" (όπως ειπώθηκε νωρίτερα) ανεβάζει ακόμη περισσότερο το κόστος και, επίσης, είναι λίγο αστεία (οι κονσόλες δεν έχουν Half-Life2 - ακόμα)...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## syro

Slow Down lad..

Κανένας δε σου επιτέθηκε, αναγνώριζε τα λάθη σου πριν επιτεθείς ο ίδιος. Το ότι μίλησες για διαρέσεις σημαίνει πως δεν έχεις εμβαθύνει και πολύ στο θέμα, λίγα ψαξίματα google και πάρτο...

Για το ποιος είναι και σε τι βασίζεται ο 1ος και 2ος SC του top500 δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία αφού όπως βλέπεις δεν είναι τίποτα σταθερό και άμεσα συγκρίσημο. Άλλα πράματα είναι αυτά που διακρίνονται ανάμεσα σε αυτή την Gflop-μαχία. Και ο Earth Sim ήτανε, με NEC, 4-5 χρόνια τώρα στο Νο1, SO????




> αριθμούς πολυγώνων


Αν μπορούσες να μου εξηγήσεις την άμεση σύνδεση CPU/polygons per sec θα μπορούσα αλλά βλέπεις τα πολύγωνα/τρίγωνα/πιξελ ανά δευτερόλεπτο είναι κυρίως θέμα graphics engine. Αν ζητήσεις παραπάνω από τις δυνατότητες του gpu σου τότε επιβαρύνεται ο cpu και η πτώση της απόδοσης είναι δραματική.

Δε θέλω να θίξω κανέναν με τα "benchmark" αλλά αν δε πιστεύουμε και τα επίσημα τότε τι θα πιστεύουμε? Τα fps από το quake του φίλου ή το Tom's hardware?? H υπολογιστική ισχύς ενός μηχανήματος είναι αυτή και μετράται με βελτιστοποιημένους κώδικες για το κάθε OS/Compiler, ώστε να αποδοθούν τα μέγιστα. Αυτό είναι και το ranking σύτημα του top500. Το αν οι opteron είναι κορυφή σε quake αλλά σε 16cpu cluster έχουνε 60% λιγότερη προσαυξημένη απόδοση απο itanium 2, ενώ οι xeon δε παίζονται σε διαδικασίες rendreing είναι (τυχαία/παραδειγματικά στοιχεία) άλλο θέμα και άμα μπούμε στη διαδικασία να ψάξουμε που είναι 1ος ο καθένας θα μας πάρει Αύγουστο. 

Και μία παρένθεση ποιος είπε ρε παιδιά ότι δεν υπάρχουν παιχνίδια για mac? Δεν είναι του τύπου μου αλλά μιας και είναι επίκαιρο το θέμα με λίγο google βρήκα επιδόσεις dual g5 2.5 σε doom 3 ρίχτε μια ματιά και σχολιάστε, δεν έχω ιδέα πόσο καλά είναι ή δεν είναι τα νούμερα απλά σα μηχανικός πρέπει να παραθέτω τα στοιχεία "as is"  :Mr. Green: 

Ducklord και πάλι, no offence fired  :Smile:

----------


## sandman

> Είχα πει εξαρχής πως ΞΕΡΩ "τι εστί PowerPC", από τη στιγμή που η 10 ετών και βάλε Αμιγκάρα μου με τον 68000 εξακολουθεί να ντροπιάζει σε κάποια σημεία το πισί μου


Εμένα δεν με πείθεις, δεδομένου ότι ο motorola 68000 της amiga σου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αρχιτεκτονική power pc. Το 68000 είναι CISC ενώ οι PPC οικογένεια RISC.

Αλλά δεν το συνεχίζω μιας και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος που να πιστεύει πως η αρχιτεκτονική χ86 είναι καλύτερη. Ας πάρει ο καθένας ό,τι τον βολεύει καλύτερα ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του.

----------


## syro

Συγνώμη για την αμέλεια, το link :

http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/03/02/doom3/index.php

----------


## Πύρρος

Ducklord, η αναφορά στην έβδομη θέση ΔΕΝ έχει την εννοια του "σας κερδίσαμε*" (άλλωστε αναφέρω ότι το 5ο σύστημα, το οποίο βασίζεται σε 1024 μηχανήματα των 4 Itanium το καθένα, είναι μπροστά). Εχει την έννοια του "Αν οι mac είναι τόσο αργοί και ακριβοί, δες κάτι βλάκες που πήραν χίλια και βάλε κομμάτια". Οι βλάκες αυτοί είναι 7οι στον κόσμο όπότε ίσως να μην είναι τόσο βλάκες. Δεν μίλησα για καμία πρωτιά, απλά για αξιοπρεπέστατες επιδόσεις. Και στα δύο προηγούμενα μηνύματα, το ίδιο έγραφα, αλλά δε φάνηκε να δίνει σημασία κανείς.

Σχετικά με το πλήθος εφαρμογών, σε προηγούμενη σελίδα σου έγραψαν ότι το fink έχει κάπου 5000 πακέτα (συγκριτικά το portage έχει ~9000) από F/OSS εφαρμογές, από εκεί και πέρα σε εμπορικές εφαρμογές (photoshopiα κλπ) υπάρχει μπόλικο πράγμα (προφανώς όχι όσο στα windows, αν και σε μερικές δουλειές τα κορυφαία προγράματα είναι mac-only). Και έχεις και τα mac-only προγράμματα τα οποία τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν ανοδικές τάσεις. Προφανώς και άν έχεις ένα σύστημα με windows και cygwin ή linux σε x86 και wine έχεις την μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία. Από την άλλη, η αναλογία software δεν είναι 97-3 (ή 95-5 ή όσο είναι οι πωλήσεις), αλλά μακράν καλύτερη.

Tο ότι τα παιχνίδια σπρώχνουν την ανάπτυξη, ισχύει όσο μιλάμε για κάρτες γραφικών, μέχρι τουλάχιστον να έρθει το Longhorn, και έχουμε το ίδιο το λειτουργικό να εκμεταλευεται την 3d επιτάχυνση της κάρτας γραφικών (Όπως άρχισε να κάνει η Apple στο 10.2 με το quartz extreme, και συνέχισε στο 10.4 με το Quartz 2d extreme και το core image). 

Τελοσπάντων. Τα παιχνίδια για mac είναι σχεδόν χαμένη υπόθεση αν θες να είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα. Με εξαίρεση την blizzard η οποία από τον καιρό του D2x βγάζει hybrid δισκάκια από την πρώτη μέρα, οτιδήποτε άλλο βγει, αργεί ελεινά να κυκλοφορήσει, είναι ακριβό, δυσευρετο και δεν πέρνει τα πόδια του συνήθως. Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα τα computerοκεντρικά παιχνίδια (mmorgs, rts, fps σε κάποιο μέτρο κλπ.) μπορεί να τη βολέψει με κονσόλα, αλλά αυτό ισχύει και για τους PC users, μια και μια GT6600 κάνει τα ίδια λίγο πολύ λεφτά από ένα PS2/Xbox + μια κάρτα της πλάκας, και είναι εντελώς άλλο θέμα. 

Δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι ο μέσος χρήστης στον οποίο αναφέρεσαι. Αν δεις τις πωλήσεις των παιχνιδιών για PC σε σχέση αυτών για κονσόλες (είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες, αν και τα PC που πουλήθηκαν μόνο το 2004 είναι κοντά 200 εκατομύρια, δηλαδή υπερδιπλάσια του συνολικού installed base για ps2, xbox και GC αθροιστικά), θα δεις οτι οι περισσότεροι δεν παίζουν παιχνίδια --τουλάχιστον όχι αυτά που απασχολούν εμάς,  όχι το bejeweled και το κακό συναπάντημα.

Αν ΔΕΝ θέλεις παιχνίδια μπορείς σοβαρότατα να σκεφτείς να πάρεις mac (στην ελλάδα ένα μικρό αστεράκι, γιατί η rainbow ( :HaHa: ) κάνει ότι μπορεί για να μην πουλήσει τίποτα, είμαι σίγουρος ότι και τα iPods με βαριά καρδία τα δίνουν). Μπορεί να δεις ότι τελικά δεν σου κάνει, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Ducklord

Syro, εξακολουθεί να μου μένει η "γεύση" της βλακείας που έκανε η Apple πριν από χρονάκια με τα ψεύτικα benchmarks για να πλασάρει τους G5 ως "καλύτερους". Κατά τα άλλα, ναι, δεν το έχω ψάξει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Ποτέ άλλωστε δεν με ενδιέφερε να αποδείξω πως "το μηχάνημά μου είναι καλύτερο από τα άλλα". Η διαίρεση, όμως, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, "παίζει" ως μέτρο μέτρησης. Γιατί;

Γιατί και "εσείς" γενικεύσατε. Ένας Mac είναι καλύτερος από "τα βρωμόπισα", ακούστηκε. ΠΟΙΑ "βρωμόπισα"; Με ΤΙ μνήμη; Με ΤΙ επεξεργαστή; Με ΤΙ chipset; Από ΟΛΑ τα "βρωμόπισα"; Ε, ΝΑ "βρωμόπισα", που βασίζονται σε δικτυωμένες συστοιχίες SGI για να επιτύχουν υψηλές ταχύτητες στην κατανομή δεδομένων. Είναι, ή δεν είναι "πισί"; Πως προσδιορίζεται το "πισί";  :Wink: 

Σχετικά με τα πολύγωνα και τα benchmarks, ναι, θα βασιστείς στο φίλο σου, και ΟΧΙ στο TomsHardware. Γιατί; Γιατί και εσύ, ο "φίλος σου" θα είσαι, και όχι ο Tom. Μία κάρτα από το Πλαίσιο θα πάρεις, και όχι μία Golden Sample με πειραγμένη μνήμη. Ο Tom έλεγε πως η Gigabyte 6800GT ήταν κορυφαία. Έχω αλλάξει δύο, και είχαν και οι δύο πρόβλημα ψήξης. Αυτός, αποθέωνε το σύστημα ψύξεώς της. Με άλλους επαγγελματίες (πρόσεξε, όχι "χρήστες", επαγγελματίες) κομπιουτεράδες που έχω μιλήσει, το πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσής της εμφανίζεται σε πολλά κομμάτια, σε βαθμό να θεωρείται... φυσιολογικό! Άντε, μετά, να βασιστείς στον Τόμ και τον κάθε Τόμ.
 Πέραν αυτών, γιατί φίλε μου έκανε επιτυχία το Fraps; Γιατί όλοι μετράνε "με το Quake του φίλου" τώρα πια, ακόμη και οι επαγγελματίες, τα περιοδικά, τα 3D sites; Γιατί μετρούν "παιχνιδο-επιδόσεις";
Επειδή ΑΥΤΕΣ σε ενδιαφέρουν για την αγορά μιας κάρτας. Μετά έρχονται τα υπόλοιπα.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά στα πολύγωνα, ναι αγαπητέ μου, αυτό που λες ίσχυε στο παρελθόν και ισχύει ως ένα βαθμό και σήμερα, μα όχι όπως το λες. Ο επεξεργαστής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για άλλες εργασίες γραφικών, και αυτό αν υπάρχει υποστήριξη για software emulation. Όταν, όμως, μετράς επιδόσεις μέσα από ένα 3D πρόγραμμα, ο επεξεργαστής "αποκλείεται" από τα αποτελέσματα. (Αν κάνω λάθος, κερνάω καφέ...  :Wink:  ).

Sandman: δεν σε πείθω, για "τι" ακριβώς; Για το οτι θεωρώ καλύτερους τους PowerPC; Μα, εδώ δεν έχετε καταλάβει πως θεωρώ καλύτερους ΚΑΙ τους Mac (   :Shocked:  ) από τα περισσότερα πισιά για οικιακή χρήση, μα νωρίτερα ανέφερα τα (αδιόρθωτα) μειονεκτήματά τους. Όσο μειονέκτημα, τέλος πάντων, μπορεί να είναι η έλλειψη πολλών εφαρμογών "και εύκολης πρόσβασης σε αυτές" (ξέρετε, ξέρετε). Α, και φυσικά... ΔΕΝ θα το πω το όνομα της εταιρείας, το είπατε εσείς. Και αυτό τα λέει όλα... :-(
Που λε, όσον αφορά τη σειρά 680x0 και τους ακόλουθούς της, όποτε έκατσα σε ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα, χάρηκα multitasking - φαινόταν, ρε παιδί μου, πως "το έκανε από φυσικού του". Για να αναπληρώσω την αίσθηση, από τη στιγμή που έχω πισί, έχω έναν 2-3 φορές γρηγορότερο επεξεργαστή από αυτόν με τον οποίο θα "ζούσα" κάτι αντίστοιχο σε έναν Mac (αν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω): έναν Athlon 64 3200. Ενώ, όμως, χρειάστηκε αυτός για να έχω ψιλο-μουλτιτάσκινγκ της προκοπής, σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα της παραπάνω του ταχύτητας είναι πως όταν ΔΕΝ κάνω multitasking συμπιέζω video σε XviD με 30-45 καρέ το δευτερόλεπτο (!).
Ξέρεις πού, όμως, θα φαινόταν η διαφορά στο παραπάνω; Αν ο Athlon 3200 κόστιζε και 2-3 φορές παραπάνω από ό,τι ο αντίστοιχος PowerPC του Mac. Αποδίδει τα ίδια στο λειτουργικό περιβάλλον, καλύτερα σε απαιτητικές διαδικασίες και κοστίζει λιγότερα. Η επιλογή ήταν, για εμένα, απλή...



Πύρρο:
Μα, βρε συ, και από PS2 έχουν φτιάξει υπερυπολογιστή! Και έχω να σου δείξω web server που τρέχει σε Commodore 64! Αυτό, "τι" σημαίνει; Τώρα που το λες, καταλαβαίνω το πως ήθελες να το παρουσιάσεις, μα... δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο!

Σχετικά με τις Free / Open Source εφαρμογές, έ, τώρα γιατί το λες αυτό; Όσες έχει το MacOS έχει και το Linux - και Linux τρέχει και σε PC. Κάν'το και multiboot με Windows και...  :Wink: 

Τέλος, για τα γραφικά και τα παιχνίδια, αυτή τη στιγμή η σημαντικότερη εφαρμογή για τους 64bit επεξεργαστές σε περιβάλλον Windows που θα βοηθήσει στην πώληση περισσότερων κομματιών είναι... εργκ.... το νέο patch του Farcry (!!!)... Δεν ισχύει, δηλαδή, μόνο για τα γραφικά το φαινόμενο με τα παιχνίδια. Και, ναι, θα υπήρχε εξέλιξη και για άλλους λόγους, μα δεν θα υπήρχε "πίεση" και η αγορά θα συρρικνωνόταν. Όσο υπάρχουν τρελλαμένοι να αγοράζουν ό,τι καλύτερο και ακριβότερο κυκλοφορεί, τόσο θα "τρέχουν" και οι εταιρείες. Αν, από την άλλη, όλοι είμασταν ικανοποιημένοι με μία Geforce MX2, λες να προσπαθούσε η nVidia να βγάλει 6921XXX GT Ultra Hyper ή κι' εγώ δεν ξέρω τι, για να προλάβει την ATi;
(εγκυκλοπαιδικά: περισσότερες πωλήσεις "τεχνολογίας γραφικών" έχει η... Intel, με τα integrated κυκλώματα, από ό,τι η ATi και η nVidia!)

Τέλος, ο "μέσος χρήστης" είναι αυτός που θα σκάσει ένα χιλιάρικο και θα πάρει ένα μηχάνημα που θα κάνει "λίγο από όλα". Λίγο παιχνίδια, λίγο σχέδιο, λίγο μουσική, λίγο τα πάντα. Αυτός είναι ο μέσος χρήστης. Ανάλογα με το τι θα προτιμήσει, θα σκάσει φράγκα να βελτιώσει ένα υποτμήμα του πισί (π.χ. ήχο και εικόνα αν παίζει παιχνίδια), ή αν παραμένει σε "γενική χρήση" απλά μετά από 1-2 χρονάκια θα ξαναγοράσει πισί. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, ΚΑΙ σε Mac θα τα έκανε αυτά. Θα πλήρωνε όμως τα περισσότερα, και δεν θα τα έκανε και "όλα".

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## hayzel

syro: το link που δίνεις δίνει:
Mac G5-dual  2.5Ghz X800XT 256MB 2.5GB RAM High All 
NOFSAA
1024χ768 41.3 fps
FSAA 4x
1024x768 30.3 fps
FSAA 4x 
1600x1200 18.4 fps

Aπο Tomshardware η ίδια κάρτα για P4 3.2GHZ με High All
NOFSAA
1024χ768 71.1 fps
FSAA 4x
1024x768 58.6 fps
FSAA 4x 
1600x1200 33.6 fps

Tα νούμερα είναι ακόμη πιο τραγικά αν συγκριθούν με GF 6800 ultra
Tα σχόλια είναι περιτά....

----------


## sandman

> syro: το link που δίνεις δίνει:
> Mac G5-dual  2.5Ghz X800XT 256MB 2.5GB RAM High All 
> NOFSAA
> 1024χ768 41.3 fps
> FSAA 4x
> 1024x768 30.3 fps
> FSAA 4x 
> 1600x1200 18.4 fps
> 
> ...


Εγώ θα το σχολιάσω λίγο...

Αυτό που υποπτεύομαι είναι πως οι drivers της ΑΤΙ για MacosX είναι τόσο καλοί όσο και του linux.  Θα προτιμούσα να γινόταν σύγκριση με nvdia κάρτες και στις δυο πλατφόρμες και μάλιστα σε linux, για να αποφύγουμε τα cheats της nvidia (ε δεν πιστεύω να τα κάνουν και στο linux, εκεί οι drivers δεν είναι 20+Mb )

Και γενικά οι powerpc δεν έχουν να αποδείξουν απολύτως τίποτα για την αξία τους στα γραφικά, από την στιγμή που και οι τρεις κονσόλες της επόμενης γενιάς έχουν powerpc multicores. 

Επίσης και η Pixar χρησημοποιεί πλέον G5 στα workstations (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τρέχουν linux, όπως έτρεχαν και παλιότερα, ή MacOSX ) αν και η renderfarm τους είναι με dual Xeon στα 2.8Ghz, εκτός αν την άλλαξαν και δεν το έμαθα. Βεβαια την ειχαν αγορασει πριν τους G5.

Και ειδικά στο offline rendering (ας πούμε hight quality rendering) δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πολύγωνα, αλλά ακτίνες(για raytracing kai GI) και micropolygons (που είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά από τα πολύγωνα που έχεις μάθει από τα παιχνίδια). Το να βλέπεις τα fps των παιχνιδιών δεν λέει τίποτα όσον αφορα το rendering.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό που υποπτεύομαι είναι πως οι drivers της ΑΤΙ για MacosX είναι τόσο καλοί όσο και του linux. Θα προτιμούσα να γινόταν σύγκριση με nvdia κάρτες και στις δυο πλατφόρμες και μάλιστα σε linux, για να αποφύγουμε τα cheats της nvidia (ε δεν πιστεύω να τα κάνουν και στο linux, εκεί οι drivers δεν είναι 20+Mb )


Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό, καμια σχέση το ένα με το άλλο
η Mac users  λένε οτι η ati πετάει στα mac

----------


## sdikr

> Που λε, όσον αφορά τη σειρά 680x0 και τους ακόλουθούς της, όποτε έκατσα σε ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα, χάρηκα multitasking - φαινόταν, ρε παιδί μου, πως "το έκανε από φυσικού του". Για να αναπληρώσω την αίσθηση, από τη στιγμή που έχω πισί, έχω έναν 2-3 φορές γρηγορότερο επεξεργαστή από αυτόν με τον οποίο θα "ζούσα" κάτι αντίστοιχο σε έναν Mac (αν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω): έναν Athlon 64 3200.


Μα καλά με amd δοκίμασες, αφού όλοι ξέρουμε οτι είναι για τα μ******    :Mr. Green:

----------


## sandman

> Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό, καμια σχέση το ένα με το άλλο
> η Mac users  λένε οτι η ati πετάει στα mac


Πετάει σε σχέση με τι; Με τις GF5200 που τους εδινε η apple; Δεν αποκλείεται να έχεις και δίκιο αλλα ας μην βγάζουμε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα.

----------


## sdikr

> Πετάει σε σχέση με τι; Με τις GF5200 που τους εδινε η apple; Δεν αποκλείεται να έχεις και δίκιο *αλλα ας μην βγάζουμε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα.*



αυτο ακριβώς λέω!!   :Wink:

----------


## Πύρρος

Υπάρχουν και νουμεράκια για G5 με nvidia, είχα δώσει το λινκ στην απάντηση προς τον pelasgian, αλλά μάλλον το έκρυψα καλά :-) το αποτέλεσμα είναι λίγο πολύ το ίδιο (διασυρμός). Εχει ένα σχολιασμό από έναν από τους προγραμματιστές που δούλεψαν στο port και είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## sandman

> Υπάρχουν και νουμεράκια για G5 με nvidia, είχα δώσει το λινκ στην απάντηση προς τον pelasgian, αλλά μάλλον το έκρυψα καλά :-) το αποτέλεσμα είναι λίγο πολύ το ίδιο (διασυρμός). Εχει ένα σχολιασμό από έναν από τους προγραμματιστές που δούλεψαν στο port και είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.


Ο προγραμματιστής αυτός δίνει πολύ καλές και πιστευτές εξηγήσεις. Όσοι απορούν για την κακή απόδοση ας διαβάσουν το σχόλιό του.

----------


## Ducklord

Sandman, και στο offline και στο online rendering εφαρμόζεται υπολογισμός ακτίνων. Το Ray Tracing είναι ο δεδομένος τρόπος υπολογισμού της εμφάνισης των γραφικών (όταν μιλάμε για 3D σχεδίαση), με τεχνικές όπως το radiosity να έρχονται "πρόσθετες". Επίσης, χρησιμοποιούνται πολύγωνα - τα πολύγωνα είναι η βάση για τη 3D σχεδίαση και αποτελούν πολύ "βολική" πρώτη ύλη - παντού. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ανέφερες πως στο high quality rendering δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πολύγωνα αλλά "ακτίνες" ("ακτίνες", τι "ακτίνες"; Ποδηλάτου; Φωτός είναι. Και ΠΟΥ αναπηδούν; Στα πολύγωναααα....  :Wink:  ).

Πέραν αυτών, ναι, το να βλέπεις τα fps των παιχνιδιών λέει πολλά. ΠΑΡΑ πολλά. Λέει το "πως αποδίδει η κάρτα γραφικών σου στον υπολογιστή σου" διότι, αντίθετα με το τι ίσως νόμιζες (πολύ κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος και αγοράζουν άχρηστες, σε αυτούς, κάρτες γραφικών), στο rendering ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιείται η κάρτα γραφικών για τον υπολογισμό των καρέ, μα ο κεντρικός επεξεργαστής (εκτός αν βρεις πουθενά πρόγραμμα ΣΥΝεπεξεργασίας για την κάρτα γραφικών, που θα είναι και σε πειραματικό στάδιο). Εκεί που χρησιμεύει η κάρτα γραφικών είναι, αποκλειστικά, στη φάση σχεδίασης (όχι υπολογισμού rendering) και στο αν θα σου "μπουκώνει" όταν στο preview έχει υπερπολύπλοκα, τεράστιου αριθμού πολυγώνων αντικείμενα.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## paradisegr

Το συγκεκριμένο thread αν και πολύ ενδιαφέρον , όπως κάθε διαξιφισμός που γίνεται με επιχειρήματα, το θεωρώ ότι έχει ξεφύγει από το πλαίσιο του Unix-Linux. Το 80-90% των επιχειρημάτων που έχουν διατυπωθεί αφορούν το Hardware κομμάτι των Mac και όχι το λειτουργικό.

Λοιπόν η άποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο ανάλογο forum για το Hardware ή τουλάχιστον να φύγει από τα επισημασμένα όπου πρέπει να υπάρχουν χρήσιμοι οδηγοί και όχι off topic διαξιφισμοί.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το συγκεκριμένο thread αν και πολύ ενδιαφέρον , όπως κάθε διαξιφισμός που γίνεται με επιχειρήματα, το θεωρώ ότι έχει ξεφύγει από το πλαίσιο του Unix-Linux. Το 80-90% των επιχειρημάτων που έχουν διατυπωθεί αφορούν το Hardware κομμάτι των Mac και όχι το λειτουργικό.
> 
> Λοιπόν η άποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο ανάλογο forum για το Hardware...


Έχεις δίκιο.

Έγινε.




> ...ή τουλάχιστον να φύγει από τα επισημασμένα όπου πρέπει να υπάρχουν χρήσιμοι οδηγοί και όχι off topic διαξιφισμοί.


Το sticky είχε γίνει κατά λάθος, μάλλον από μένα όταν έκανα τα απανωτά split-merge για να φτιαχτεί το θέμα.

Έχεις δίκιο.

Ξέ-γινε.

----------


## megahead13

Παιδιά πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά που γράφετε, αλλά νομίζω πως έχει ξεφύγει το θέμα από την αρχική του βάση. Ξεκινήσατε από το Mac vs PC/Unix, και το έχετε πάει στο PowerPC vs AMD x86-64 vs Intel x86 vs Itanium/Xeon. Όπως έγραψα και πιο πριν όλες οι πλατφόρμες πλεόν είναι πολύ καλές, έχοντας  κάθεμιά της τα + και τα - της. Παλιότερα ίσως να είχαν νόημα οι συγκρίσεις τύπου PowerPC vs AMD x86-64 vs Intel x86 vs Itanium/Xeon σε επίπεδο desktop computing, πλέον όμως για μένα δεν έχουν νόημα, ειδικότερα όταν προσπαθούμε να αποδείξουμε ότι καλύτερος είναι ο τάδε επεξεργαστής επειδή χρησιμοποιείται στο τάδε mainframe, το οποίο έχει την 5η θέση στο Top500, άρα καλά κάνει η Χ, Ψ εταιρεία και χρησιμοποιεί αυτόν για την desktop πλατφόρμα της. Παιδιά, όλοι μας πλέον γνωρίζουμε πως οι σημερινοί επεξεργαστές είναι ΟΛΟΙ τους θηρία. Και όλοι τους είναι παααάρα πολύ καλοί για χρήση σε desktop συστήματα. Η διαφορά θα φανεί όταν έρθει η ώρα να κάνουμε επιλογή για μια πολύ εξειδικευμένη εφαρμογή (επιστημονική ή μη). Τότε είναι που θα δούμε που πραγματικά πλεονεκτεί και που μειονεκτεί ο κάθε επεξεργαστής, ώστε να κάνουμε την τελική μας επιλογή, για την εφαρμιγή στην οποία πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί...

Το πρόβλημα, κατά την άποψή μου, δεν είναι αν οι PowerPC είναι καλύτεροι από τους x86. Το πρόβλημα είναι ο τρόπος χρήσης των σημερινών desktop computer, και τα κουσούρια που έχει δημιουργήσει ο Billάκος με τα Windows του και τις απαράδεκτες ενσωματωμένες εφαρμογές/utilities/tools που έχουν (τύπου Windows Explorer, Internet Explorer, κτλ), στην πλειονότητα των χρηστών, ανεξαρτήτως αν πρόκειται για απλούς χρήστες ή μηχανικούς (και λέω για μηχανικούς, γιατί τους βλέπω στη δουλεία μου...). Τι να το κάνω το πιο Super Duper μηχάνημα του κόσμου, όταν οι εφαρμογές που τρέχουν έχουν ελεεινό έως τρισάθλιο interface, το οποίο με αναγκάζει να κάνω 200 κινήσεις για να ολοκληρώσω την εργασία μου, και στην ουσία υποβαθμίζει την επεξεργαστική ισχύ του Super Duper υπολογιστή μου;;;

Έγραψα στο προηγούμενο post μου, αλλά δε σχολιάστηκε, πως *ίσως*  σήμερα να είχαμε καλύτερο desktop computing (σε ΟΛΑ τα επίπεδα) αν η Apple είχε αφήσει από την αρχή ανοιχτή την αρχιτεκτονική της πλατφόρμας της και είχε δώσει δικαιώματα σε τρίτους κατασκευαστές/συναρμολογητές. Τελικά καταλήξαμε στο βρωμόπισο  :Whistling:  

Αυτά... Και τώρα μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε να πλακώνεστε για το ποιό Super Computer/Mainframe είναι καλύτερο  :Razz:

----------


## Πύρρος

> *ίσως* σήμερα να είχαμε καλύτερο desktop computing (σε ΟΛΑ τα επίπεδα) αν η Apple είχε αφήσει από την αρχή ανοιχτή την αρχιτεκτονική της πλατφόρμας της και είχε δώσει δικαιώματα σε τρίτους κατασκευαστές/συναρμολογητές. Τελικά καταλήξαμε στο βρωμόπισο



Συμφωνώ ότι ίσως τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα, με ένα OS X το οποίο θα έτρεχε σε μηχανήματα ισχύς/κόστους ανάλογη με τα x86 σήμερα, πλήρη υποστήριξη σε όλα (hardware/ software), την ποικιλία σε παιχνίδια που έχουν τα windows, το BSDοειδές darwin από κάτω όπως είναι τώρα. Οι επιφυλάξεις μου όμως είναι τρεις:

1. Αργά η γρήγορα, θα δούμε τις καινοτομίες της apple και στα windows. Ισως δεν δουλευουν σωστά την πρώτη φορά (ή και τη δευτερη), αλλά στην χειρώτερη των περιπτώσεων να είναι 5 χρόνια πίσω (δεν είναι όσο τραγικό ακούγεται, 2 μικρά/κοντινά releases λειτουργικών είναι, και ΔΕΝ εννοώ ότι έιναι 5 χρόνια πίσω γενικά, αλλά σε επιμέρους πράγματα). Αργά ή γρήγορα θα δούμε τις "καινοτομίες" της microsoft στο gnome και το KDE (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί περιμένουν να αντιγράψουν την MS και δεν αντιγράφουν κατ'αυθειαν την Apple  :Twisted Evil: *)

2. Πριν το OS X το οποίο πέρα από το άλμα από toy-OS σε σοβαρό λειτουργικό (βλέπε 9x σε NT 5.x) έβαλε στο κόλπο νέους developers (βλ. διάφορα ημιports από F/OSS με πραγματικό mac look& feel όπως το Adium X --με σήμα την πάπια), δεν θα έπερνα mac εκτός αν μου τον χαρίζανε. Αν η Apple δεν ζοριζότανε, με αποτέλεσμα να ξαναγυρίσει ο Jobs και να φέρει τη next μαζί του, ίσως βλέπαμε κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό** (το copland είχε "στοιχειώσει" με παρόμοιο τρόπο με το longhorn) και το βλέπαμε πολύ αργότερα. Ακόμα και τώρα, η apple έχει κρίσεις αυταρέσκειας, μεγαλομανίας ή απλά καθαρής βλακείας. Δειγματοληπτικά: Σπάνε τα δικά τους Human Interface Guidelines απλά και μόνο επειδή στον Steve αρέσει το brushed metal, ξαμολάνε δικηγόρους σε fansites (έστω, σε rumour sites), εδώ και κάπου 3 χρόνια απαξιούν να υποστηρίξουν για sync οποιοδήποτε μη S60 nokia. Αν είχαν και μεγάλο μερίδιο αγοράς...

Θα μου πει κάποιος εδώ ότι όποτε έχει η MS τέτοιες κρίσεις, πεθαίνει μια netscape (η εταιρεία, και δεν νομίζω να πιστευει κανείς ότι η AOL την αγόρασε παρά μόνο για διπλωματικό χαρτί), έχουμε email ιούς να αποτελούν διψήφιο ποσοστό της συνολικής κίνησης κλπ, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.

3. Για ένα φεγγάρι που έδινε η Apple άδειες για κλώνους, παρα λίγο να κλείσει. Ισως βέβαια μέχρι να αρχίσει να δίνει, το καράβι είχε φύγει. Και η IBΜ πάντως, που "κέρδισε" τη μάχη PC-Mac αποφάσισε να πουλήσει το PC μέρος της στην Lenovo, μια και δεν είχε μεγάλα κέρδη, και οι προοπτικές δεν ήταν οι καλύτερες. Γλυκιά (πικρή; ) ειρωνία;

Οπως και έχει, η Apple ακόμα και με 5% (και αν) παγκοσμίως μπορεί να παίξει τον ρόλο της. Και με το mini (το οποίο για μένα θέλει επειγόντως 2ο slot για RAM για να μην πω 3ο) ενδεχομένως το μερίδιο αυτό να ανέβει σημαντικά. Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω μια apple με 10% και άλλο τόσο (ή και παραπάνω, δεν θέλω να κάνω συγκρίσεις εδώ) το linux (σε σπίτια, όχι μόνο corporate desktops). Οχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά η MS έχει αρκετά λεφτά για να κάνει *παπάδες* όταν ζορίζεται και δεν έχει ένα 90%+ οπότε απλά κάθεται να αρμέγει την αγορά. (Βλ. development στον IE: με το που εξαφανήστηκε ο netscape, μέχρι να πάρει τα πάνω του ο FireFox, νομίζεις ότι μας κάνανε χάρη που βγάζανε patches τουλάχιστον)


 * Δεν το λέω εντελώς σοβαρά, μη βαράτε! (αλλά έχει μια δόση αλήθειας)
 **Ισως βέβαια ήταν κάτι BeOS-based (υποχρεωτικός αναστεναγμός εδώ)

(Συγνώμη για την τάση που έχω να βάζω τα πάντα σε παρένθεση (προσπαθώ να το περιορίσω, άλλα έχει να κάνει με το πως (δεν) σκέπτομαι (και ναι, τώρα πουλάω πνέυμα  :Cool: )))

----------


## crimson

Ακούγαμε για το System 7* ότι θα έβγαινε σε πισί.
Κάτι παρόμοιο ακούστηκε σε κάποια φάση για Mac OS x.
Τελικά έχει βγάλει η apple κάτι για πισί;

*έτσι δεν το λέγανε;

----------


## pelasgian

> Αργά ή γρήγορα θα δούμε τις "καινοτομίες" της microsoft στο gnome και το KDE (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί περιμένουν να αντιγράψουν την MS και δεν αντιγράφουν κατ'αυθειαν την Apple *)


Σώπα ρε που αντιγράφουν από εσάς. Τι να αντιγράψουν δηλαδή; Εσείς αντιγράψατε από το Unix, αφού αντιγράψατε από την Parc Xerox που ήταν η «μαμά» των Xwindows. Το OSX είναι η στροφή της Apple προς τα Unix συστήματα, όπως το ήθελε ο Steve Jobs από την αρχή και επειδή διαφώνισε έφυγε και έφτιαξε την NeXΤ και το NeXT step και μετά όταν πήγαινε για φούντο η Apple γύρισε και έφτιαξε το OSX που είναι BSD. 

Η apple είναι ο κλασσικό proprietary κατασκευαστής που απέτυχε να γίνει μονοπώλιο και τώρα το παίζει «καλό παιδί». Κλειστό hardware, κλειστό software, κλειστή αγορά. Τι άλλο θέλετε για να καταλάβετε ότι είναι από τους «κακούς»;  Ενώ η IBM, ανοικτό hardware, ανοικτό software, ανοικτή αγορά και 1500 φορές μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος. Χώρια που αντί να φτιάχνει desktop για γκόμενες φτιάχνει δεινόσαυρους υπολογιστικής ισχύος. Έτσι, έτσι, big iron για να ξέρουμε ποιος είναι το αφεντικό  :Twisted Evil: 

(τώρα σε νέα επισόδeια, ο IBM θα χτυπήσει το Billy κάτω σα χταπόδι μαζί με την Sun, πάρτε pop corn.)

----------


## sandman

> Sandman, και στο offline και στο online rendering εφαρμόζεται υπολογισμός ακτίνων. Το Ray Tracing είναι ο δεδομένος τρόπος υπολογισμού της εμφάνισης των γραφικών (όταν μιλάμε για 3D σχεδίαση), με τεχνικές όπως το radiosity να έρχονται "πρόσθετες". Επίσης, χρησιμοποιούνται πολύγωνα - τα πολύγωνα είναι η βάση για τη 3D σχεδίαση και αποτελούν πολύ "βολική" πρώτη ύλη - παντού. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ανέφερες πως στο high quality rendering δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πολύγωνα αλλά "ακτίνες" ("ακτίνες", τι "ακτίνες"; Ποδηλάτου; Φωτός είναι. Και ΠΟΥ αναπηδούν; Στα πολύγωναααα....  ).


Κάνεις λάθος. Στο modeling εσύ μπορεί να σχεδιάζεις με πολύγωνα (ή Nurbs ή subdivision surfaces) αλλά στο rendering εσωτερικά δεν χρησημοιείται παράσταση πολυγώνων. Υπάρχουν δύο βασικές αρχιτεκτονικές για φωτορεαλιστικό rendering, το raytracing και η αρχιτεκτονική REYES (Renders Everything You Ever Saw) της PIXAR (οι περισσότεροι renderman renderers πλέον  είναι υβρίδια και των δύο αρχιτεκτονικών). Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις ο renderer πρέπει να σπάσει το μεγάλο primitive (έστω πολύγωνο) που του δίνεις εσύ σε μικρά πολυγωνάκια(Micropolygons ) με μεγέθος το 1/4 του pixel ώστε να μπορεί να γίνει το displacement mapping χωρίς aliasing (το μέγεθος αυτό βγαίνει από το Nyquist limit).

Επίσης και οι δύο αρχιτεκτονικές είναι φτιαγμένες με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε ο αριθμός των αρχικών σου primitives να παίζει πολύ μικρό ρόλο στον τελικό χρόνο (αυτός ήταν και ο σκοπός άλλωστε που βγήκαν αυτοί οι αλγόριθμοι). Για αυτό και χρησιμοποιούνται στο cinema που οι σκηνές είναι περίπλοκες.

Λαμβάνοντας τα παραπάνω δύο υπόψη, δεν νομίζω πως έχει νόημα να μιλάς για αριθμό πολυγώνων το δευτερόλεπτο στο offline rendering. Οι υπολογισμοί για το GI είναι πολύ πιο ακριβοί, όπως και το να τρέξουν τα shaders, το DOF και το motion blur κλπ. Διάβασε ένα review κάποιου renderer. Σχεδόν κανείς δεν μιλάει για πολύγωνα/δευτερ. αλλά μιλάνε για αυτά που σου είπα.

Οκ, αν δεν υποστηρίζεις displacement mapping τότε τα Micropolygons είναι περιττα, αλλά δεν μιλάμε για ψιλικατζίδες εδώ, για φωτορεαλιστικό rendering to displacement mapping είναι απαραίτητο. Και το mental ray και οι περισσότεροι renderman renderers έτσι δουλεύουν. 

Τέλος nα πω πως η ταχύτητα του renderer δεν αποτελεί το πρώτο κριτήριο στην επιλογή renderer. Μεγαλύτερο ρόλο παίζει η ποιότητα και η robustness (να μην γονατίζει όταν το μέγεθος της σκηνής σου είναι μερικά Gigabytes). 

Για την ιστορία υπάρχει και η αρχιτεκτονική a-buffer, που χρησιμοποιείται από τον renderer της ILM, που είναι σχετικά διαφορετική από τα παραπάνω αλλά και εκεί ισχύει το ίδιο, ο αριθμός των πολυγώνων είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που σε ενδιαφέρει.

Και τις τρεις αρχιτεκτονικές τις έχω υλοποιήσει και στον δικό μου renderer οπότε πίστεψέ με, ξέρω τι σου λέω.




> Πέραν αυτών, ναι, το να βλέπεις τα fps των παιχνιδιών λέει πολλά. ΠΑΡΑ πολλά. Λέει το "πως αποδίδει η κάρτα γραφικών σου στον υπολογιστή σου" διότι, αντίθετα με το τι ίσως νόμιζες (πολύ κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος και αγοράζουν άχρηστες, σε αυτούς, κάρτες γραφικών), στο rendering ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιείται η κάρτα γραφικών για τον υπολογισμό των καρέ, μα ο κεντρικός επεξεργαστής (εκτός αν βρεις πουθενά πρόγραμμα ΣΥΝεπεξεργασίας για την κάρτα γραφικών, που θα είναι και σε πειραματικό στάδιο). Εκεί που χρησιμεύει η κάρτα γραφικών είναι, αποκλειστικά, στη φάση σχεδίασης (όχι υπολογισμού rendering) και στο αν θα σου "μπουκώνει" όταν στο preview έχει υπερπολύπλοκα, τεράστιου αριθμού πολυγώνων αντικείμενα.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Δεν είπα ποτέ πως η κάρτα γραφικών έχει να κάνει με το rendering. Έλεος, δεν μιλάς με κάναν άσχετο.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Η apple είναι ο κλασσικό proprietary κατασκευαστής που απέτυχε να γίνει μονοπώλιο και τώρα το παίζει «καλό παιδί». Κλειστό hardware, κλειστό software, κλειστή αγορά. Τι άλλο θέλετε για να καταλάβετε ότι είναι από τους «κακούς»; Ενώ η IBM, ανοικτό hardware, ανοικτό software, ανοικτή αγορά και 1500 φορές μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος. Χώρια που αντί να φτιάχνει desktop για γκόμενες φτιάχνει δεινόσαυρους υπολογιστικής ισχύος. Έτσι, έτσι, big iron για να ξέρουμε ποιος είναι το αφεντικό 
> 
> (τώρα σε νέα επισόδeια, ο IBM θα χτυπήσει το Billy κάτω σα χταπόδι μαζί με την Sun, πάρτε pop corn.)


Οι καιροί αλλάζουν: η IBM είναι η ίδια εταιρία για την οποία βγήκε ο όρος FUD (και 2ο λινκ). Σχετικά με το αποτυχημένο μονοπώλιο της Apple, νομίζω ότι έμαθε από αυτό (όπως και η IBM όταν προσπάθησε να καπελώσει τα PC με το PS/2). Eχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι θα κάνει με το iPod. Με 90% στα HDD mp3 players, κάπου 55% στα flash και κοντά 70% στη διανομή έχει (όλως περιέργως) φοβερό marketshare. Τους έχω απόλυτα ικανούς να καταφέρουν να χάσουν τη μπάλα (βλ κρίσεις χαζομάρας), αλλά προς το παρόν κρατάνε παραπάνω από όσο περίμενα.

Επίσης να παρατηρήσω ότι διαβάζεις *πολύ* επιλεκτικά. Σε όλο το 2ο point γράφω για τις διάφορες κρίσεις χαζομάρας της _τωρινής_ (ακόμα και μετά το OS X) apple. Στο αστεράκι γράφω ότι κάνω (εν μέρει) πλάκα. Μιλάω για το gnome και το KDE σε σχέση με το OS X και το aqua. Που μπλέκει η IBM εκεί;

Και κάτι σχετικά με το χτύπημα σα χταπόδι: και ο Βασιλάκης, και ο Stevάκος είναι πελάτες της IBM (θα μου πεις βέβαια, μπορεί να τους πέρνει τα λεφτά ενώ τους χτυπάει κάτω :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ακούγαμε για το System 7* ότι θα έβγαινε σε πισί.
> Κάτι παρόμοιο ακούστηκε σε κάποια φάση για Mac OS x.
> Τελικά έχει βγάλει η apple κάτι για πισί;
> 
> *έτσι δεν το λέγανε;


Το darwin (το BSDοειδές σύστημα στο οποίο πατάει το OS X). Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει φοβερό νόημα να ασχοληθείς με δαυτό, εκτός αν ετοιμάζεσαι να πας προς mac μεριά, σκοπευοντας να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν unix, και θες να δεις τι γίνεται. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη δουλειά, δεν βλέπω το νόημα.

Από αυτό τροφοδοτείται η φήμη ότι σε κάτι υπόγεια της apple τρέχει το OS X (όλο το OS X: darwin, aqua κλπ) σε x86 (ή τώρα σε x86-64) μπας και την κάνουν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια, αν έχουν ζόρια με τους επεξεργαστές: έφυγαν από την Motorolla/ Freescale γιατί είχαν φρακάρει στα ~1.4Ghz στην IBM με την οποία έβγαλαν τον PPC970 στα 2Ghz, υποσχόμενοι 3Ghz σε 12 μήνες. Πλήσιάζουν οι 24 και μόλις έπιασαν τα 2.7. 

Εχει βγάλει μερικές εφαρμογές: quicktime (*γιακ*, και οι παλαιότερες εκδόσεις doubleplus*γιακ*) itunes (συμπαθητικά αν σε καλύπτουν*, έχουν πολύ non-native στυλ, αλλά ποιός media player δεν έχει (καλά, ο mpc και ο fubar2k)) admin tools για airport και explorer plugin για το δικό της implementation του zeroconf.

*Το "συμπαθητικά αν σε καλύπτουν" μπορεί να περιγράψει σχεδόν όλα τα μηλα και τα μηλοπροιόντα. Συγκεκριμένα, αν ένα μήλο σε καλύπτει, έχεις να το πληρώσεις (χωρίς να πουλήσεις τη μάνα σου στο παζάρι), και δεν έχεις διαφορές νοοτροπίας/ φιλοσοφίας από την Apple, θα είσαι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένος. Δυστυχώς λίγοι πληρούν και τα τρία :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

Apple: Εκεί, Εκεί, στη Β' Εθνική!!!  :Twisted Evil: 
Άμα σας ξεπέρασαν και οι Linuxάδες που δεν γεμίζαν ταξί, τι να πει κανείς;

Δεν υπάρχει ένα πρόγραμμά σας που να πω ότι θέλω, μία εφαρμογή που να κόβω φλέβες, ένα hardware που να τρέμω και να λέω «το ΘΕΛΩ». Τίποτα! Γιατί υπάρχετε; Άντε ξ, ξ, ξ! 

Ελπίζω ο συνδυασμός κονσόλας, high definition TV και ελεύθερων λειτουργικών να ξεκολήσει την αγορά πάντως. Άντε να ψοφήσουν τα βρωμο-μονοπώλια και τα monopoly-wanna-be.

----------


## pelasgian

> Οι καιροί αλλάζουν: η IBM είναι η ίδια εταιρία για την οποία βγήκε ο όρος FUD


Το FUD της IBM είναι ακρονημία των Free Unix Developer.

----------


## mperedim

> Από αυτό τροφοδοτείται η φήμη ότι σε κάτι υπόγεια της apple τρέχει το OS X (όλο το OS X: darwin, aqua κλπ) σε x86 (ή τώρα σε x86-64) μπας και την κάνουν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια, αν έχουν ζόρια με τους επεξεργαστές: έφυγαν από την Motorolla/ Freescale γιατί είχαν φρακάρει στα ~1.4Ghz στην IBM με την οποία έβγαλαν τον PPC970 στα 2Ghz, υποσχόμενοι 3Ghz σε 12 μήνες. Πλήσιάζουν οι 24 και μόλις έπιασαν τα 2.7.


Δεν είναι κι άσχημα τα 2.7 (άσε τι χαζομάρες ακούγονται από πίσω). Μόνο η Intel πέρασε τα 3 GHz, και αυτό χάρη στην τεχνολογία Netburst του απείρου μήκους pipelining, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα: εδώ και πολύ καιρό η Intel είναι το underdog σε σχέση με την AMD (σε επιδόσεις, όχι πωλήσεις). 

For what is worth η PowerPC τεχνολογία δείχνει ότι έχει ακόμα περιθώρια να βελτιωθεί αρκετά (δες και τον επεξεργαστή του Xbox: τρεις πυρήνες στα 3.2 GHz, two hardware threads ανά πυρήνα, powerpc based φυσικά ;-)). ΟΚ, δεν είναι Opteron, αλλά δεν νομίζω να δούμε OS X στους x86 :-P

----------


## mperedim

> Το FUD της IBM είναι ακρονημία των Free Unix Developer.


Βασικά ο Πύρρος έχει δίκιο (ασχέτως αν ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται πλέον για τακτικές της MS κύρια)

Το άρθρο της Wikipedia είναι ως συνήθως αρκετά διαφωτιστικό: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUD

----------


## kadronarxis

Αυτό το Mac mini λέει τίποτα, επειδή το έχω βάλει στο μάτι σε μια δόση σχιζοφρένειας τώρα τελευταία... :Very Happy:  


Αξίζει ή πέταμα λεφτών; αν το έχει δει κάποιος σε λειτουργία ας ρίξει ένα σχόλιο.
΄

Άντε γερά.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Αυτό το Mac mini λέει τίποτα, επειδή το έχω βάλει στο μάτι σε μια δόση σχιζοφρένειας τώρα τελευταία... 
> 
> 
> Αξίζει ή πέταμα λεφτών; αν το έχει δει κάποιος σε λειτουργία ας ρίξει ένα σχόλιο.
> ΄
> 
> Άντε γερά.


Εχουν σίγουρα ένα ανοικτό στο Πλαίσιο στον Αλιμο (στους Φορητούς!).

Εχει μόνο ένα slot για ram, οπότε αν θες πάνω από 512 (που αν θες το μήλο για δευτερο, κάτι γίνεται, και πας στο 1GB όταν φτηνήνoυν) θα ξηλωθείς. Το αξίζει πως το εννοείς; Από επεξεργαστή μέτρια προς τα κάτω τα πράγματα, γραφικών κλάφτα, δίσκος μικρός, οπτικό μέσο τα αναμενόμενα. Αν το θες για σερφάρισμα, email, μουσική, τίποτα P2P, διαχείριση φωτογραφιών, εφαρμογές γραφείου, πρώτα (ή δευτερα) βήματα σε προγραμματισμό και άλλα ελαφριά πράγματα έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς προσπέρασε. Και σίγουρα περίμενε μέχρι να το πουλάνε με το Tiger (10.4) και όχι το Panther (10.3).




> Δεν είναι κι άσχημα τα 2.7 [...]


Οχι, δεν είναι, αλλά το να λες +50% σε ένα χρόνο και τελικά να δίνεις +35% σε σχεδόν δύο είναι ελαφρώς προβληματικό.




> Δεν υπάρχει ένα πρόγραμμά σας που να πω ότι θέλω, μία εφαρμογή που να κόβω φλέβες, ένα hardware που να τρέμω και να λέω «το ΘΕΛΩ». Τίποτα! Γιατί υπάρχετε; Άντε ξ, ξ, ξ!


Κοίτα, δύο σελίδες πίσω, έλεγες ότι δεν τρέχει quake και doom σε mac. Ενδέχεται το πρόβλημα για το ότι δεν βρίσκεις εφαρμογές να είναι ότι έχεις να ψάξεις για software για mac από τον καιρό της amigaς σου.

Και τελοσπάντων η Apple "κλείνει" εδώ και 15 χρόνια, αλλά με κάποιο μυστήριο τρόπο έχουν κάπου 4δις δολάρια, και μηδέν χρέη.

[Edit: απάντησα σε άλλα δύο post για να μην πιάνω όλο το thread μόνος μου]

----------


## kadronarxis

Δούλεψα NeXT υπολογιστή το 1993, απίστευτη συγκίνηση, λες και είχα πατήσει το πόδι μου στο φεγγάρι. Δεν υπήρχε τότε σύγκριση με τα 3.1 windows.

Σκέφτομαι για το mini γιατί είναι αρκετά φτηνό.Πύρρο όλα όσα αναφέρεις που σκέφτομαι να κάνω στο mac ισχύουν, αλλά θέλω και κάτι αντίστοιχο του .ΝΕΤ που υπάρχει στα windows.Αν μπορώ να βάλω και να παίξω με visual c++ και java.

Γουστάρω το περιβάλλον των mac, γιατί το GUI τους είναι από άλλον πλανήτη. Στο φινάλε αυτό θέλεις από έναν υπολογιστή. Να είσαι καρφωμένος 8 ώρες πάνω του, και να νομίζεις ότι μόλις έχεις καθήσει. Και αυτό γιατί έχει φτιαχτεί από ανθρώπους με μεράκι και όχι από τα κοπρόσκυλα της microsoft.

Άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: τρέχω να κρυφτώ γιατί με αυτά που έγραψα με κυνηγούν θεοί και δαίμονες :Very Happy:

----------


## Ducklord

Παίδες, ειλικρινά συγνώμη για το παρακάτω. Δεν σχετίζεται με Mac, με PC ή παραθρησκείες, μα είναι εξέλιξη ενδιάμεσης συζήτησης. Απαντώ εδώ και όχι σε Π.Μ. διότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρονται και άλλοι για αυτά... Ε, και... μιας και τα πιάααασαμε...!



Sandman, δεν προσπαθώ να "στη βγω", ούτε να κάνω επίδειξη γνώσεων (δεν ξέρω τίποτα), μα, αγαπητέ, έκανες τους όρους... αχταρμά!

Ray Tracing:
Η διαδικασία υπολογισμού γραφικών κατά την οποία η εφαρμογή υπολογίζει την πορεία μιας εξομοιωμένης ακτίνας φωτός από μία φωτεινή πηγή προς ένα αντικείμενο και τη γωνία ανάκλασής της.

Nurbs:
Μη-πολυγωνικές, "ρευστές" επιφάνειες που χρησιμεύουν κυρίως για τη σχεδίαση οργανικών μορφών και υγρών (ΔΕΝ ταιριάζει σε αυτές η φράση "σχεδιάζεις με πολύγωνα" αφού δεν υπάρχει προκαθορισμένος αριθμός πολυγώνων για τα nurbs - καθορίζεται βάσει των τιμών που έχεις θέσει πριν τη σχεδίασή σου ή όταν επιλέξεις να "παγώσεις" ένα αντικείμενο, μετατρέποντας τα Nurbs σε πολύγωνα. Εκτός αν μιλάμε για μικροπολυγωνικό renderer, οπότε, όπως λες, "δε σε νοιάζει")

Displacement mapping:
Χρήση εικόνων, textures και αλγοριθμικών επιφανειών που μετατρέπουν όχι μονάχα την εμφάνιση, μα και το ίδιο το σχήμα μιας επιφάνειας. Πρόσεξε πως ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται "μικροπολύγωνα" για να γίνει αυτό, μα πως, απλά, όσο περισσότερα πολύγωνα υπάρχουν, τόσο καλύτερο το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις displacement mapping, άνετα, σε πολυγωνικά γραφικά - όχι μόνο το υποστηρίζουν όλα τα προγράμματα rendering της προκοπής, μα εφαρμόζεται και σε παιχνίδια μέσω shaders! Εννοείται πως δεν χρειάζεται aliasing.

Παρένθεση: Aliasing στο displacement mapping:
Λόγω του τρόπου με τον οποίο λειτουργεί το μικροπολυγωνικό rendering, ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ aliasing για να παρουσιάσει γραφικά επί της οθόνης - στην ουσία, μέσω του aliasing "εμφανίζεται" η τελική εικόνα. Ένα displacement map επηρεάζει τα μικροπολύγωνα ενός αντικειμένου, τα οποία όμως μπορεί να είναι πολύ μικρά για να αποτελούν ορατά αντικείμενα. Έτσι, εφαρμόζεται aliasing ανάμεσά τους ώστε να υπολογιστούν "μέσες τιμές" και να αποδωθεί χρώμα και σχήμα σε μία εικόνα.

"Σπάσιμο" Primitives:
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις από τα παραπάνω, ένας τυπικός scanline renderer δεν χρειάζεται κανένα "σπάσιμο πολυγώνων" για να παρουσιάσει τελικό αποτέλεσμα - και, ναι, τα πολύγωνα εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούνται στο χώρο το rendering. Οι υπόλοιπες προσεγγίσεις εφαρμόζονται όταν τα πολύγωνα "δεν είναι αρκετά" - εντάξει, ο Renderman ήταν εξαρχής σε εντελώς διαφορετική λογική, μα αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ο μοναδικός renderer.

Το "και οι δύο αρχιτεκτονικές είναι φτιαγμένες με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε ο αριθμός των αρχικών σου primitives να παίζει πολύ μικρό ρόλο στον τελικό χρόνο", ειλικρινά, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν κάνεις rendering ένα κύβο με έξι πλευρές και ένα φως, χωρίς εφέ, χωρίς maps κάποιου είδους, με ένα απλό image map, που βλέπεις πως ΔΕΝ παίζει ρόλο "ο αριθμός των primitives" ή, στην ουσία, "ο αριθμός των πολυγώνων"; Όταν ο renderer βασίζεται σε πολύγωνα, όσο λιγότερα είναι αυτά, τόσο γρηγορότερα υπολογίζεται μία σκηνή.

-----
Και τώρα που είπαμε τα παραπάνω, και ξεφύγαμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ μα εντελώς από το θέμα, εξήγησέ μου πως φτάσαμε ως εδώ αφού αρχικά έλεγα, απλά, πως η real-time openGL επιτάχυνση των καρτών γραφικών χρησιμοποιείται στο preview των προγραμμάτων rendering και κατά τη σχεδίαση των μοντέλων, και άρα παίζει ρόλο στην επιλογή του μηχανήματος με το οποίο θα σχεδιάζεις (όχι "θα κάνεις rendering", θα σχεδιάζεις)..!;!;

Δεν είπα πως "είσαι άσχετος" μα, συγνώμη, επέτρεψέ μου να σε... τσαντίσω! Ξαναδιάβασε το παρακάτω "άσχετό σου" (η αφηρημάδα, στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης όπου το ανέφερες,  κάνει κακό  :Wink:  )




> Και γενικά οι powerpc δεν έχουν να αποδείξουν απολύτως τίποτα για την αξία τους στα γραφικά, από την στιγμή που και οι τρεις κονσόλες της επόμενης γενιάς έχουν powerpc multicores.


...που δεν έχει και... τόσο νόημα, αφού οι κονσόλες δεν θα "βγάζουν γραφικά" από τον κεντρικό τους επεξεργαστή, μα από το σύστημα γραφικών τους. Κανείς δεν είπε πως "οι powerpc πρέπει να αποδείξουν την αξία τους στα γραφικά", αυτό που αναφέρθηκε, ή τέλος πάντων εννοήθηκε, ήταν πως στην real-time απεικόνιση τρισδιάστατων γραφικών οι Mac είναι υποδεέστεροι λόγω παλαιότερης τεχνολογίας και προβληματικής υποστήριξής της από τις κατασκευάστριες εταιρείες των καρτών. 

Κλείνοντας να πω πως, ναι, παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα στην επιλογή renderer. Για αυτό και η Weta πηδούσε ανάμεσα σε renderman και Golem για το rendering των σκηνών της περήφημης τριλογίας (ο μεν ήταν καλός στις λεπτομερείς σκηνές μα όσο αυξανόταν η πολυπλοκότητα της σκηνής αυξανόταν δραματικά ο χρόνος του rendering, ο δε ήταν πολύ, πολύ ταχύτερος στον υπολογισμό υπερπολύπλοκων σκηνών - βλέπε Massive - μα αν έκανε rendering ένα πορτοκάλι θα έμοιαζε με Tiny Toons... ΟΚ, υπερβάλλω...  :Wink:  )

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Πωωωω-πωωωω, πόσο όφ-τόπικ το έβγαλαααα... Έπιασε στεριά!
μίλησες για "υπολογισμό ακτίνων και όχι πολυγώνων" ("ακτίνες" υπάρχουν εξ' ορισμού στον όρο rendering αφού μιλάμε για απόδοση του τρόπου κινήσεως του φωτός στον πραγματικό κόσμο), ενώ

----------


## Πύρρος

> Σώπα ρε που αντιγράφουν από εσάς. Τι να αντιγράψουν δηλαδή; Εσείς αντιγράψατε από το Unix, αφού αντιγράψατε από την Parc Xerox που ήταν η «μαμά» των Xwindows.


Στην επίσκεψη της apple στο PARC (την οποία προσέφερε η Xerox στην Apple, για το δικαίωμα να αγοράσει ένα εκατομύριο μετοχές της Apple πριν αυτή μπει στο χρηματιστήριο), είδαν την smalltalk και όχι τα X, τα οποία δεν σχετίζονται με την Xerox. Ομοιότητες και διαφορές με τον mac εδώ. Για το τι και πως αντέγραψε η MS μετά από την Apple, δες αυτό. 

To OS X πατάει πάνω στο darwin, το οποίο είναι πρακτικά BSD, συνεπώς δεν αντιγράφει το unix, ΕΙΝΑΙ unix.

----------


## pelasgian

Είναι unix όσον αφορά το κέλυφος, όσον αφορά το παραθυρικό περιβάλλον είναι «του Κήτσου η μάνα κάθεται». Άλλη μία περίπτωση λειτουργικούς που προτυποποιεί policy και όχι mechanism. (Δηλαδή το τρόπο που συμπεριφέρεται το gui με hardwired τρόπο και όχι με παραμετροποιήση ενός γενικού μηχανισμού, δηλαδή όπως και τα windows, αλλά όχι όπως τα x-windows.)

Εξάλλου, BSD, BSD, που το έχω ακούσει να δεις, ΑΑΑΑΑ!!! BSD! Φτιάχνουν και λειτουργικά τώρα;  :Twisted Evil: 
Όλοι οι κλέφτες και οι απατεώνες πήραν από το Unix και τα X-Windows και μετά σκοτώθηκαν σε  ποιον ανήκει! Σα να βρέθηκαν δύο κλέφτες σε ένα σπίτι και να πλακώνονται ποιος θα πάρει το video! Η Xerox μας έδωσε τα ποντίκια, του laser printer, το ethernet, και τα X-Windows! Οι άλλοι είναι απλές οδοντόπαστες. 

Δε πειράζει, Ο ΚΑΙΡΟC ΓΑΡ ΕΓΓΥC!!! Tο Unix επιστρέφει να κρίνει ζώντες και νεκρούς. Μετανοείτε αμαρτωλά σκουλίκια, κάθε μέρα πέντε μετάνοιες, γραφή scripts σε bash, προγραμματισμό ΜΟΝΟ σε C, και μόνο Gnome/Xorg γραφικό περιβάλλον.  Επίσης, μόνο GNU compilers και μόνο POSIX system calls. Αυτοί που μάχονται τα πρότυπα, θα πάνε στην όγδοη κόλαση των Βουδιστών!

----------


## WAntilles

> ...ΕΙΝΑΙ unix.


Και το μοσχοπουλά ξεδιάντροπα, εκμεταλλευόμενη (exploit) τη δουλειά χιλιάδεων open-source developers επί χρόνια.

----------


## Πύρρος

> θέλω και κάτι αντίστοιχο του .ΝΕΤ που υπάρχει στα windows.Αν μπορώ να βάλω και να παίξω με visual c++ και java.


 Αν εννοείς κάτι αντίστοιχο του visual studio, υπάρχει το xcode για C++, objective C και Java, αλλά δεν προσφέρει όσα και το VS, από την άλλη, είναι τσάμπα με το λειτουργικό. Αν δεν θες κάποιο IDE μπορείς να παίξεις και μέσω terminal.

 Αν εννοείς το ίδιο το .NET υπάρχει το mono που προσπαθεί να κάνει implement τα ίδια πράγματα και δουλευει πρακτικά παντού, αλλά δηλώνω αναρμόδιος.

----------


## sandman

Sorry για το offtopic. Μερικές παρατηρήσεις...




> Displacement mapping:
> Χρήση εικόνων, textures και αλγοριθμικών επιφανειών που μετατρέπουν όχι μονάχα την εμφάνιση, μα και το ίδιο το σχήμα μιας επιφάνειας. Πρόσεξε πως ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται "μικροπολύγωνα" για να γίνει αυτό, μα πως, απλά, όσο περισσότερα πολύγωνα υπάρχουν, τόσο καλύτερο το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις displacement mapping, άνετα, σε πολυγωνικά γραφικά - όχι μόνο το υποστηρίζουν όλα τα προγράμματα rendering της προκοπής, μα εφαρμόζεται και σε παιχνίδια μέσω shaders! Εννοείται πως δεν χρειάζεται aliasing.


Για να έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα χρειάζεσαι micropolygons. Σκέψου τι θα γίνει αν  με το displacement map παράγεις πάρα πολύ πυκνά (ας πούμε 1 σε κάθε pixel) καρουμπαλάκια. Επίσης αν είναι πιο πυκνά, έστω 2-3 σε κάθε pixel, τότε έχεις aliasing στην γεωμετρία, αντίστοιχα με το aliasing στα textures και την εικόνα γενικότερα. Το να εφαρμόσεις displacement mapping σε πολυγωνικά γραφικά σαφώς και γίνεται όπως λες, αλλά στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις το αποτέλεσμα καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν θα είναι καθόλου καλό. Για αυτό ακόμα και οι raytracers όπως το mental ray δουλεύουν με micropolygons. 

Με λίγα λόγια για να έχει λεπτόμερεια και να είναι αληθοφανές το render σου το displacement map το θες να είναι γεμάτο μικρές λεπτόμερειες ==> υψηλές συχνότητες ==> aliasing ==> need for dense micropolygons.




> Παρένθεση: Aliasing στο displacement mapping:
> Λόγω του τρόπου με τον οποίο λειτουργεί το μικροπολυγωνικό rendering, ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ aliasing για να παρουσιάσει γραφικά επί της οθόνης - στην ουσία, μέσω του aliasing "εμφανίζεται" η τελική εικόνα. Ένα displacement map επηρεάζει τα μικροπολύγωνα ενός αντικειμένου, τα οποία όμως μπορεί να είναι πολύ μικρά για να αποτελούν ορατά αντικείμενα. Έτσι, εφαρμόζεται aliasing ανάμεσά τους ώστε να υπολογιστούν "μέσες τιμές" και να αποδωθεί χρώμα και σχήμα σε μία εικόνα.


Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο την έννοια του aliasing και του sampling. Από αυτό που λες δεν βγαίνει κανένα νόημα εκτός αν αντικαταστήσω το aliasing με το sampling.




> "Σπάσιμο" Primitives:
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις από τα παραπάνω, ένας τυπικός scanline renderer δεν χρειάζεται κανένα "σπάσιμο πολυγώνων" για να παρουσιάσει τελικό αποτέλεσμα - και, ναι, τα πολύγωνα εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούνται στο χώρο το rendering. Οι υπόλοιπες προσεγγίσεις εφαρμόζονται όταν τα πολύγωνα "δεν είναι αρκετά" - εντάξει, ο Renderman ήταν εξαρχής σε εντελώς διαφορετική λογική, μα αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ο μοναδικός renderer.


Σου είπα δεν μιλάω για ψιλικατζίδες και ειδικά για τυπικούς scanline renderers. Δεν χρησιμοποιούνται scan line renderers στα γραφικά υψηλής πιστότητας. Τί, θεωρείς τον renderer του 3dsmax ή του maya αξιοπρεπή; Δεν είναι τυχαίο που και τα δύο δίνουν και το mental ray μαζί, όχι πως το έχω και αυτό σε μεγάλη υπόληψη μιας και υστερεί σε πολά σημεία σε σχέση με το renderman. 




> Το "και οι δύο αρχιτεκτονικές είναι φτιαγμένες με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε ο αριθμός των αρχικών σου primitives να παίζει πολύ μικρό ρόλο στον τελικό χρόνο", ειλικρινά, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν κάνεις rendering ένα κύβο με έξι πλευρές και ένα φως, χωρίς εφέ, χωρίς maps κάποιου είδους, με ένα απλό image map, που βλέπεις πως ΔΕΝ παίζει ρόλο "ο αριθμός των primitives" ή, στην ουσία, "ο αριθμός των πολυγώνων"; Όταν ο renderer βασίζεται σε πολύγωνα, όσο λιγότερα είναι αυτά, τόσο γρηγορότερα υπολογίζεται μία σκηνή.


Εννοώ πως μπορείς να κάνεις render μια σκηνή με 1000 πολύγωνα (ή και Nurbs δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αν και τα πολύγωνα είναι πάντα η χειρότερη επιλογή) σε 15 sec. , μια με 10000 σε 16 sec και μια με 100000 σε 17. Ειδικά στο raytracing τέτοια νούμερα είναι συνηθισμένα. Ελπίζω να είναι σαφές τώρα. 




> ...που δεν έχει και... τόσο νόημα, αφού οι κονσόλες δεν θα "βγάζουν γραφικά" από τον κεντρικό τους επεξεργαστή, μα από το σύστημα γραφικών τους. Κανείς δεν είπε πως "οι powerpc πρέπει να αποδείξουν την αξία τους στα γραφικά", αυτό που αναφέρθηκε, ή τέλος πάντων εννοήθηκε, ήταν πως στην real-time απεικόνιση τρισδιάστατων γραφικών οι Mac είναι υποδεέστεροι λόγω παλαιότερης τεχνολογίας και προβληματικής υποστήριξής της από τις κατασκευάστριες εταιρείες των καρτών.


Εδώ μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, το επιχείρημα ήταν ατυχές. Στο μυαλό μου είχα τα altivec instructions που για γραφικά (είτε realtime είτε οffline) είναι πολύ βολικά  και υπερτερούν κατά πολύ σε σχέση με τα sse3 της intel. Επιταχύνουν βέβαια περισσότερο το software rendering, αλλά ένα γρήγορο dot product πχ βολεύει όλες τις εφαρμογές γραφικών.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Είναι unix όσον αφορά το κέλυφος, όσον αφορά το παραθυρικό περιβάλλον είναι «του Κήτσου η μάνα κάθεται». Άλλη μία περίπτωση λειτουργικούς που προτυποποιεί policy και όχι mechanism. (Δηλαδή το τρόπο που συμπεριφέρεται το gui με hardwired τρόπο και όχι με παραμετροποιήση ενός γενικού μηχανισμού, δηλαδή όπως και τα windows, αλλά όχι όπως τα x-windows.)


Τούτο δω λες; (Αν για κάποιο λόγο θες το ανάποδο υπάρχει και αυτό). Και μίλησα για unix, όχι για unix + X. (Πληροφοριακά, η μόνη αναφορά windows στο άρθρο της wikipedia είναι σε αυτά της MS)




> Και το μοσχοπουλά ξεδιάντροπα, εκμεταλλευόμενοι (exploit) τη δουλειά χιλιάδεων open-source developers επί χρόνια.


Οταν σαν developer αποφασίσεις να κάνεις release κάτι με BSDοειδή άδεια, δεν σε νοιάζει ποιός θα το πάρει, παρα μόνο ότι ο κώδικάς σου χρησιμοποιείται. Αλλιώς βγάλ'τον σε GPL ή ότι άλλη άδεια θες. Και όπως και να έχει, το BSD μέρος του OS X είναι open source, ακόμα και αν αυτό δεν απαιτείται.

----------


## pelasgian

Προσωπικά δεν με πειράζει ότι η Apple χρησιμοποιεί κώδικα του BSD και δανείζεται από όλα τα Open Source Software projects. Πάντως, μοιάζουν όμορφα τα desktop τους, αυτό πρέπει να το ομολογήσουμε.

Αυτό πάντως είναι όλα τα λεφτά:
http://www.maconlinux.org/sshots/pic10.jpg
Linux που τρέχει KDE, που τρέχει maconlinux, που τρέχει win98!

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό πάντως είναι όλα τα λεφτά:
> http://www.maconlinux.org/sshots/pic10.jpg
> Linux που τρέχει KDE, που τρέχει maconlinux, που τρέχει win98!


Οταν  λένε οτι οι χρήστες στα pc  είναι μαζόχες κάτι ξέρουν!!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Οταν  λένε οτι οι χρήστες στα pc  είναι μαζόχες κάτι ξέρουν!!


Είναι mac μαζοχισμός (το MOL τρέχει μόνο σε PPC). Πάντως πρέπει να γίνεται και με pearpc αν έχεις τα τεράστια ψυχικά αποθέματα που απαιτούνται.

----------


## Ducklord

Offtopic again

Sandman: θα είμαι σύντομος...

1. Ναι, μα άλλο το "δεν θα είναι καλό" (στο οποίο μετρά και η ποιότητα που θέλει κάποιος) και άλλο το "δεν γίνεται".

2. Συμφωνώ για το μπλέξιμο των δύο ώρων. Έτσι τους βρήκα όμως και σε αναλύσεις σε online papers, και προτίμησα να χρησιμοποιήσω "τον επίσημο" (εγώ φταίω που η κούτρα του τυπά το κατέβασε σαν "aliasing";  :Wink:  )

3. "Ψιλικατζήδες" οι scanline renderers? "Ψιλικατζίδικα" τα συστήματα με τα οποία φτιάχνονται οι μισές κινηματογραφικές σκηνές; Μάλλον υπερβάλλεις.

4. Ναι. Είναι σαφές. Και, no offence, κάνεις λάθος. Αυτό που λες είναι πως "για να κάνεις μία πράξη με 2, με 4, με 8, με 18721721792798 αριθμούς, θέλεις ακριβώς τον ίδιο χρόνο". Δεν στέκει. Ακόμη και αν μιλάς για μικροπολυγωνικό rendering, πρέπει να γίνουν υποδιεραίσεις της σκηνής - όσο περισσότερες, τόσο πιο αργό.

5. Γιατί το συνεχίζουμε, αφού αρχικά μιλούσαμε για real-time γραφικά και, αν μη τι άλλο, εκεί δεν έχουμε καν (πραγματικό) scanline renderer, ο αριθμός πολυγώνων παίζει βασικότατο ρόλο και όλα τα εφέ προστίθενται σε αυτόματες υποδιαιρέσεις πολυγώνων μέσω shaders;  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Αν θες να συνεχίσουμε συζητησούλα, κάντο βρε σε P.M... Μη ζαλίζουμε και τους υπόλοιπους, εκτός αν δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον (που δεεεεν τους βλέπω!)

----------


## Ducklord

Πύρρο:
(σε 2ο μηνυματάκι, λόγω του οφτόπικ)

Που να δεις τι μαζοχιλίκι ήταν οι δοκιμές της πρώτης έκδοσης του PearPC. Περιχαρείς λινουξάδες να αναφέρουν πως "μου πήρε 27 ώρες για κάθε προσπάθεια, μα με την τρίτη, εγκαταστάθηκε το MacOS! Πάει χελώνα!"...

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πύρρο:
> (σε 2ο μηνυματάκι, λόγω του οφτόπικ)
> 
> Που να δεις τι μαζοχιλίκι ήταν οι δοκιμές της πρώτης έκδοσης του PearPC. Περιχαρείς λινουξάδες να αναφέρουν πως "μου πήρε *27 ώρες για κάθε προσπάθεια, μα με την τρίτη*, εγκαταστάθηκε το MacOS! Πάει χελώνα!"...
> 
>   
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


 :Respekt:  και  :Worthy: , τι άλλο να πω. Χαρά στο κουράγιο τους!

----------


## kostthem

Και εγώ νόμιζα πως τα Mac είναι overpriced μέχρι που ασχολήθηκα πραγματικά μαζί τους.
Στοιχίζουν ελάχιστα παραπάνω από ένα επώνυμο PC με αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά (εκτός από τον Power Mac που... δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοια PC). Αλλά είναι κατά πολύ ποιοτικότερα και το λειτουργικό που τα συνοδεύει (Tiger) τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια μπροστά. Το θέμα του design το αφήνω απ'έξω.
Είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα να ασχολείσαι και απλά να αφιερώνεσαι στην δουλειά σου ή στην διασκέδασή σου και μόνο σε αυτή. Απλά ηρεμείς. Και δεν μου περισσεύει χρόνος για ψαξίματα και σπασίματα νεύρων. 

Never going back.

Απλά ένας Προσωπικός Υπολογιστής με όλη την έννοια της λέξης. Τα πάντα λειτουργούν για να κάνουν την ζωή του χρήστη πιο εύκολη. Από τον καιρό της Amiga είχα να συναντήσω τόσο φιλικό περιβάλλον εργασίας.

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα να ασχολείσαι και απλά να αφιερώνεσαι στην δουλειά σου ή στην διασκέδασή σου και μόνο σε αυτή. Απλά ηρεμείς. Και δεν μου περισσεύει χρόνος για ψαξίματα και σπασίματα νεύρων.


Ενας λόγος για τα προβλήματα στα pc  είναι οτι μπορείς να διαλέξεις απο μεγάλη γκάμα hardware  και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη γκάμα software,  οπότε το σκαλίζεις το pc,  ενώ το mac το εχεις το βλέπεις και το χαίρεσαι αλλά δεν τολμάς να το ανοίξεις (το κουτί βρε), οσο για το software....

----------


## kostthem

Το κουτί το άνοιξα μετά από ένα μήνα. Εύκολα... Πολύ εύκολα...Μα ούτε μία βίδα???

Όσο για το software, χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν ότι χρησιμοποιούσα στο linux και στα windows. Ενώ περίμενα να αντιμετωπίσω προβλήματα σε αυτόν τον τομέα αλλά και στα ελληνικά, τελικά δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Και η γκάμα μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο μεγάλη, αλλά είναι μια χαρά. Υπάρχει ποικιλία. Στον Mac όμως υπάρχει και το iLife το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού. Άλλος πλανήτης!

Ωστόσο, θα συμφωνήσω πως η Microsoft καλείται να δημιουργήσει ένα σταθερό λειτουργικό χωρίς στην ουσία να ξέρει τον συνδυασμό hardware στα μηχανήματα και αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## ReverseR

> Ενας λόγος για τα προβλήματα στα pc  είναι οτι μπορείς να διαλέξεις απο μεγάλη γκάμα hardware  και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη γκάμα software,  οπότε το σκαλίζεις το pc,  ενώ το mac το εχεις το βλέπεις και το χαίρεσαι αλλά δεν τολμάς να το ανοίξεις (το κουτί βρε), οσο για το software....


....o μόνος λόγος

----------


## kostthem

http://homepage.mac.com/kostthem/PhotoAlbum2.html

----------


## sdikr

> ο κουτί το άνοιξα μετά από ένα μήνα. Εύκολα... Πολύ εύκολα...Μα ούτε μία βίδα???


και το δικό μου το κουτί δεν έχει ουτε μια βίδα, έχει μάλιστα και μοχλό σαν να ανοίγεις το αυτοκίνητο,  οσο για τα cd και δίσκους,  απλά τα κουμπώνω.

για δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις cd  στο mac  





> Όσο για το software, χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν ότι χρησιμοποιούσα στο linux και στα windows. Ενώ περίμενα να αντιμετωπίσω προβλήματα σε αυτόν τον τομέα αλλά και στα ελληνικά, τελικά δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Και η γκάμα μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο μεγάλη, αλλά είναι μια χαρά. Υπάρχει ποικιλία. Στον Mac όμως υπάρχει και το iLife το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού. Άλλος πλανήτης!


το mac πριν το osx  είχε......... (ασε να μην πω) ,  οσο για τα ελληνικά,..........  ας είναι καλά η rainbow!!

αλλά βλέπεις εμείς είχαμε σωστά ελληνικά απο την εποχή το win95 paneuropean.  (φυσικά δεν είναι σωστή σύγκριση απλά το λέω)

το Ilife  το λέτε σύνεχως,   το windows movie maker το δοκιμάσατε;
ή μηπως να πώ για αλλα προγράμματα που υπάρχουν για ενα windows pc  που ποτε μα ποτε δεν θα δεί κανείς στους mac!

----------


## kostthem

1. Ένα μέσο κουτί pc δεν ανοίγει έτσι. Το cd αλλάζει πανεύκολα. Sorry.
2. Το Gr Update της Rainbow δεν το έχω βάλει. Δεν σε βρίσκω ενημερωμένο... 
Όπως βλέπεις μιλάω λογικά χωρίς πορώσεις. Προσπάθησε και εσύ να μην λες πράγματα τα οποία δεν κατέχεις. Το OS έρχεται με υποστήριξη ελληνικών κανονικά και με πολυτονικό πληκτρολόγιο. Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω με την ξένη εγκατάσταση.
3. Μην συγκρίνεις ένα πρόγραμμα των windows (το οποίο δεν συγκρίνεται με το iMovie.. καμμία σχέση.. η μέρα με τη νύχτα!) με μια σουίτα εφαρμογών η οποία έρχεται δωρεάν με κάθε αγορά mac και είναι πλήρως συνδεδεμένη με όλες τις λειτουργίες του OS. 
Είναι πολύ μεγάλη υπόθεση όλος ο ψηφιακός σου κόσμος να λειτουργεί και να συνεργάζεται άψογα σε δευτερόλεπτα. Και επειδή ήταν η αφορμή να κάνω το switch... όχι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αντίστοιχο σε καμμία πλατφόρμα. Ούτε καν να πλησιάζει!

----------


## sandman

> ή μηπως να πώ για αλλα προγράμματα που υπάρχουν για ενα windows pc  που ποτε μα ποτε δεν θα δεί κανείς στους mac!


Περιμένω με αγωνία...

Δες και αυτά λίγο όμως πρώτα
http://www.apple.com/ilife/imovie/
http://www.apple.com/ilife/idvd/

Τα οποία τα παίρνεις δωρεάν με κάθε νέο mac.

----------


## Ducklord

Sdikr, άστο. Άστο γιατί ισχύει και το αντίθετο..!

Πάντως, όντως, πέντε παραθυροπρογράμματα ΔΕΝ τα συναντάς αλλού, που να κοπανιέσαι κάτω...

Media Player Classic
Winamp
VirtualDub
Gordian Knot
Auto Gordian Knot

...και, ειδικά το τελευταίο, το έχουν "ερωτευτεί" πολλοί γνωστοί μου. Αν δεν έκανε ο Tiernan τις βλακείες να χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά win libraries, θα μπορούσε πανεύκολα να γίνει πορτ και σε άλλα συζτήματα (και μαζί με αυτό, και τα Gordian Knot)...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

EDIT:

Kostthem, αυτό που λες προσωπικά το θεωρώ από τις μεγαλύτερες βλακείες της Apple, και μία άκρως λανθασμένη κίνηση. Μην ξεχνάς πως ΚΑΙ την Microsoft "την έτρεχαν" για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό επειδή συμπεριλάμβανε προγράμματα στα Windows τα οποία βρίσκονταν στην ίδια θέση με βασικές εταιρείες που υποστήριζαν την πλατφόρμα της. Τώρα, και η Apple, έκανε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ίδια βλακεία, και ο μόνος λόγος που δεν την κηνυγά κανείς είναι επειδή από τους Mac δεν θα μπορούσαν "να τα φάνε" όπως μπορούν από τα πισιά. Ταυτόχρονα, ήδη όπως είπα παραπάνω η Adobe "τσίνησε" με αυτή την κίνησή της. Και κανείς δεν θέλει, για να παραφράσω ένα γνωστό ρητό, να ταίζει το χέρι που τον δαγκώνει (ε;!)

----------


## kostthem

Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν όλα στον μακ, αλλά ας πούμε το winamp το είχα ήδη αντικαταστήσει με το iTunes. Τα άλλα δεν τα ξέρω, αλλά δεν αμφισβητώ ότι μπορεί να είναι πολύ καλά προγράμματα.

Κανείς δεν αμισβητεί πως στα win υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα προγράμματα. Λογικοί άνθρωποι είμαστε, όχι πορωμένοι. 
Απλά δεν μου αρέσει να ακούω πράγματα του στυλ "οι μακ δεν εχουν προγράμματα, ελληνικά κλπ." Αυτά δεν ισχύουν.

----------


## kostthem

Και είναι και κάτι άλλο το οποίο δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω ρε παιδιά. Η αίσθηση όταν το χρησιμοποιείς. Το θέμα είναι πως είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να μεταδώσω και να "αποδείξω", αλλά ειλικρινά όποιος έχει δουλέψει μακ καταλαβαίνει.
Όποιος θέλει πάντως μπορεί να περάσει μια βόλτα από εδώ να δοκιμάσει και να μας πει την γνώμη του, χωρίς πλάκα τώρα.

----------


## sdikr

> 1. Ένα μέσο κουτί pc δεν ανοίγει έτσι. Το cd αλλάζει πανεύκολα. Sorry.


Ναι αλλά έχω την επιλογή!!  εχω την επιλογή να βάλω αυτό που μου αρέσει!!

οσο για το cd,  βίδες δεν πρέπει να βγάλεις;  στο δικο μου το κουτι οχι!




> 2. Το Gr Update της Rainbow δεν το έχω βάλει. Δεν σε βρίσκω ενημερωμένο...


Δεν μιλάω για το osx,  μιλάω για το os 9  και πρίν.




> Όπως βλέπεις μιλάω λογικά χωρίς πορώσεις. Προσπάθησε και εσύ να μην λες πράγματα τα οποία δεν κατέχεις. Το OS έρχεται με υποστήριξη ελληνικών κανονικά και με πολυτονικό πληκτρολόγιο. Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω με την ξένη εγκατάσταση.


Και εγώ εχω δουλέψει με mac osx,  και δουλέυω  εγώ οπως είπα μίλησα για πρίν το Osx




> 3. Μην συγκρίνεις ένα πρόγραμμα των windows (το οποίο δεν συγκρίνεται με το iMovie.. καμμία σχέση.. η μέρα με τη νύχτα!) με μια σουίτα εφαρμογών η οποία έρχεται δωρεάν με κάθε αγορά mac και είναι πλήρως συνδεδεμένη με όλες τις λειτουργίες του OS.


μα φυσικά το συγκρίνω,  πλήρως συνδεμένο;  ενω η ευρωπαική ενωση δεν επιτρέπει στην Ms  να έχει το media player μεσα  (α και μην ξεχάσουμε το idvd  το πέρνεις μονο αν έχεις superdrive)




> Είναι πολύ μεγάλη υπόθεση όλος ο ψηφιακός σου κόσμος να λειτουργεί και να συνεργάζεται άψογα σε δευτερόλεπτα. Και επειδή ήταν η αφορμή να κάνω το switch... όχι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αντίστοιχο σε καμμία πλατφόρμα. Ούτε καν να πλησιάζει!


Δεν ειπα όχι σε αυτό,  αλλά αυτό το switch σε περιόριζει,  οπως πχ στο πρώτο που θεώρεις το κουτι του υπολογιστή κάτι standard  κάτι το οποιό ενας χρήστης pc δεν το κάνει!




> Περιμένω με αγωνία...


απλά υπάρχουν......  δεν πιστέυω οτι χρείαζεται να το αναλύσω,  ενα search μονο πχ να κάνεις για κάποιο ειδος software  για την μια πλατφορμα και για την άλλη φτάνει....   δεν λέω οτι όλα δουλέυουν καλά απλά υπάρχει η επιλογή

θυμάμαι που  εκαψα το τροφοδοτικο στον g3 (blue)  Και εψαχνα να βρώ,  μονο 130 λίρες και αυτό απο λονδίνο,  σιγά μωρε μονο 10 μέρες να έρθει σε εμένα,  ευτήχως που το blue g3 έπερνε και απλό atx  pc τροφοδοτικό (με κόψιμο μερικών καλωδιων)  και την εβγάλα καθαρή με 30 λίρες την επόμενη μέρα!

ή μήπως το ότι για να τρέξεις πχ το Idvd  με συσκευη dvd  Που δεν είναι apple approved  πρέπει να κάνεις κάποια edit  στα αρχεία συστήματος (και μην μου πεί κανένας οτι επειδη είναι mac  το κάνει και η γραμματέας)

----------


## kostthem

1. Όχι, δεν πρέπει να βγάλω βίδες, είναι κουμπωτό. Και βάζω όποιο θέλω από την αγορά. Το αναγνωρίζει κανονικά.
2. Κανείς δεν έχει πια το 9! Ελάχιστοι! Μην το πάμε εκεί που μας συμφέρει. Αν είναι έτσι να συγκρίνουμε με τα win98. όχι 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά φίλε μου.
Το iMovie είναι σκάλες ανώτερο. Με διαφορά. Και το iDVD τι να το κάνεις αν δεν έχεις DVD-R?
3. Πίστεψέ με, σε περιορίζει μόνο από τις πολύ φθηνές επιλογές. Επιλογές τις οποίες ούτε εσύ αλλά ούτε και εγώ που τρώμε πολύ χρόνο κάθε μέρα μπροστά από την οθόνη θα κάναμε.
Σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό που λες έχεις δίκιο. Χωρίς να μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιo ακόμα, γνωρίζω πως η αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα επιεικώς ... δεν είναι καλή. Εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Σχετικά με το iDVD και γενικότερα. Μάλλον δεν έχεις ενημερωθεί για την τελευταία έκδοση του OS.. τον τίγρη. Δεν ισχύουν αυτά πλέον!!! Τα βλέπει κανονικά και δεν χρειάζεται πλέον το patchburn.

Ας μιλήσω τώρα για τα πράγματα που εμένα με χαλάνε στους μακ. Γιατί πουθενά δεν είναι όλα τέλεια.
* Δεν υπάρχουν μαγαζιά με επαρκές stock έτσι ώστε όταν τύχει κάτι να μπορώ αμέσως και πάντα με μια βόλτα στα μαγαζιά να λύσω το πρόβλημά μου.
* Κακή πολιτική της αντιπροσωπείας. Αποφασίζει κάποιος να κάνει το switch... και του βγάζει την πίστη.
* No camera support στο MSN.


Καμμία επιλογή δεν είναι τέλεια. Ο καθένας μας τα ζυγίζει ανάλογα με τις προτεραιότητές του. Απλά ξαναλέω.. αυτή η αίσθηση είναι το κάτι άλλο.

----------


## sdikr

> 2. Κανείς δεν έχει πια το 9! Ελάχιστοι! Μην το πάμε εκεί που μας συμφέρει. Αν είναι έτσι να συγκρίνουμε με τα win98. όχι 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά φίλε μου.


Μα το εκανα,  το σύγκρινα με τα win95!!  




> 1. Όχι, δεν πρέπει να βγάλω βίδες, είναι κουμπωτό. Και βάζω όποιο θέλω από την αγορά. Το αναγνωρίζει κανονικά.


sorry τότε εγώ εμεινα στο g3





> 3. Πίστεψέ με, σε περιορίζει μόνο από τις πολύ φθηνές επιλογές. Επιλογές τις οποίες ούτε εσύ αλλά ούτε και εγώ που τρώμε πολύ χρόνο κάθε μέρα μπροστά από την οθόνη θα κάναμε.


σχετικό!!




> Σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό που λες έχεις δίκιο. Χωρίς να μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιo ακόμα, γνωρίζω πως η αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα επιεικώς ... δεν είναι καλή. Εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


ουτε η αγγλική είναι καλύτερη δυστηχώς





> Σχετικά με το iDVD και γενικότερα. Μάλλον δεν έχεις ενημερωθεί για την τελευταία έκδοση του OS.. τον τίγρη. Δεν ισχύουν αυτά πλέον!!! Τα βλέπει κανονικά και δεν χρειάζεται πλέον το patchburn.


τοτε ζητάω συγνώμη,  απλά ξέρω τι τράβηξε ο γνωστός μου να το κάνει να δουλέψει με τις πρώτες εκδόσεις!




> Καμμία επιλογή δεν είναι τέλεια. Ο καθένας μας τα ζυγίζει ανάλογα με τις προτεραιότητές του. Απλά ξαναλέω.. αυτή η αίσθηση είναι το κάτι άλλο.


ακριβως!!

και εμένα μου άρεσε το osx  αλλά όχι τοσο ωστε να κάνω την αλλαγή.

Απο την άλλη εμένα μου αρέσει να σκαλίζω το μηχάνημα μου,  κάτι που στον mac  δεν μπορείς να κάνεις.

Εμένα με χαλούσαν παλιά με τα 98 οι μπλέ οθόνες, μέχρι που μπήκα και τις άλλαξα να είναι κόκκινες με κίτρινα γράμματα   :Mr. Green:  

Ακόμα,  οπώς γίνεται και σε αυτό το φόρουμ,  αναλόγικα αν το πάρεις τα windows  παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα, αλλά μαζί με αυτό και λύσεις αλλά και τρόπους να τα αλλάξεις.

εχω πχ πρόβλημα με το μουλάρι,  ερχεται ο ducklord  και μου λέει,  "ρε χαμένε, ετσί θα το κάνεις"
εχώ πρόβλημα με το Mldonkey στο Osx, .......






> Το iMovie είναι σκάλες ανώτερο. Με διαφορά. Και το iDVD τι να το κάνεις αν δεν έχεις DVD-R?


πες οτι θέλεις να αγοράσεις dvdr  απο το εμπόριο και όχι να τα ρίξεις στην apple

----------


## kostthem

* Ρε συ... πια win 95 μου λες... Αυτά που θα έχουν τα Longhorn υπάρχουν ήδη....στον τίγρη!
* Αν είναι και η αγγλική αντιπροσωπεία έτσι.... γ.... τα!
* Με τις πρώτες εκδόσεις του iDVD πρέπει τα πράγματα να ήταν όπως λες. Από ότι έχω ακούσει δηλαδή.
* Α... και αν πρόσεξες στο link και εμένα μου αρέσει να το σκαλίζω   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Βέβαια αυτό δεν γίνεται με όλους τους mac πχ τον iMac. Αλλά εκείνος είναι κουκλί!

* Όσο για το μουλάρι.... πάει σφαίρα στον μακ! Σοβαρολογώ! Και οι ρυθμίσεις είναι σχεδόν ίδιες.
* Ναι.. αν θες να αγοράσεις DVD από το εμπόριο... πρέπει να πάρεις το iDVD από αλλού  :Very Happy:  .

Θυμήθηκα ένα άλλο μειονέκτημα.... οι κάρτες γραφικών μ πειραγμένο firmware από την apple  :Sad:  
Εκεί οι επιλογές είναι λίγες και ακριβότερες.

----------


## kostthem

Θα κοιμηθούμε καθόλου σήμερα? 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> Θα κοιμηθούμε καθόλου σήμερα?


LOL!!

νομίζω πως πρέπει!!

----------


## kostthem

Καληνύχτα, καλή ξεκούραση.

----------


## WAntilles

> Στοιχίζουν ελάχιστα παραπάνω...


Θές να το αναλύσουμε λιγουλάκι αυτό να δούμε πώς βγαίνει το δήθεν "ελάχιστα";




> ...από ένα επώνυμο PC


Τί θα πει "επώνυμο" PC;

Διότι αν είναι π.χ. όπως τα ΠΑΝΑΘΛΙΑ Dell με κατώτερο κα ξεπερασμένο τεχνολογικά hardware, να το βράσω το "επώνυμο".




> ...εκτός από τον Power Mac που... δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοια PC...


Παράθεσε σε παρακαλώ τα specs του Power Mac για να δούμε εάν και κατά πόσο "δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοια PC".




> Αλλά είναι κατά πολύ ποιοτικότερα...


Δηλαδή;




> ...και το λειτουργικό που τα συνοδεύει (Tiger) τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια μπροστά.


Θές να το αναλύσουμε λιγουλάκι αυτό;

----------


## WAntilles

> Όπως βλέπεις μιλάω λογικά χωρίς πορώσεις.


Θα φανούν καί οι πορωμένοι καί οι αιθεροβάμονες. Μην ανησυχείς.




> Το OS έρχεται με υποστήριξη ελληνικών κανονικά και με πολυτονικό πληκτρολόγιο. Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω με την ξένη εγκατάσταση.


*Σεπτέβριος 1996. -> Έλευση Windows NT 4.0. Οποιοδήποτε PC, έχει ΠΛΗΡΗ υποστήριξη με ΠΛΗΡΕΣ UNICODE όλων των γλωσσών του κόσμου, ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ σε ποιά γλώσσα είναι το λειτουργικό.*




> ...με μια σουίτα εφαρμογών η οποία έρχεται δωρεάν με κάθε αγορά mac και είναι πλήρως συνδεδεμένη με όλες τις λειτουργίες του OS. 
> Είναι πολύ μεγάλη υπόθεση όλος ο ψηφιακός σου κόσμος να λειτουργεί και να συνεργάζεται άψογα σε δευτερόλεπτα. Και επειδή ήταν η αφορμή να κάνω το switch... όχι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αντίστοιχο σε καμμία πλατφόρμα. Ούτε καν να πλησιάζει!


Φαντάζομαι και ότι βρίθει (είναι πνιγμένο) με DRM. Καί λοιπόν σε παρακολουθεί η Apple -> ουδεμία privacy - καί είσαι δεμένος ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΔΑΡΑ όσον αφορά το τί μπορείς να κάνεις με τα ΔΙΚΑ σου αρχεία -> τίποτα. Κανένα ίχνος fair-use rights. -> Εύγε.

Αν τα παραπάνω για τα DRM δεν αληθεύουν, διάψευσέ με.

----------


## WAntilles

> Dual G5 @ 1.8 Ghz, Mac OS X (Tiger10.4), 2GB DDR/400Mhz, Apple Display Cinema 17", iPod Mini 4GB Silver, iSight


Πάμε τώρα να αναλύσουμε λιγουλάκι το "στοιχίζουν ελάχιστα παραπάνω" του *kostthem*.

Υποθέτω ότι έχεις το σύστημα της υπογραφής σου.

Θα προσπαθήσω να σου φτιάξω ίδιων δυνατοτήτων και επιδόσεων PC - όσο μπορώ γιατί δεν ξέρω άλλες λεπτομέρειες για το hardware σου (π.χ. κάρτα γραφικών, τύπος-χωρητικότητα-πλήθος δίσκων, πλήθος και τύπος καναλιών (IDE/SATA) κλπ.), χωρίς να επιλέγω ούτε το ακριβότερο hardware (αν δεν κάνει διαφορά στην επίδοση -> δεν πάμε για o/c) αλλά χωρίς να συμβιβάζομαι και στο θέμα της ποιότητας.

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω παρούσες τιμές από γνωστό κατάστημα του οποίου δεν θα πω το όνομα για προφανείς λόγους.

Επίσης θα χρησιμοποιήσω Athlon-64-X2 για λόγους ευκολίας στο ψάξιμο οι οποίοι υπάρχουν και είναι έτοιμοι, απλά θα είναι διαθέσιμοι σε ένα μήνα.

Πάμε:

*- CPU -> 1 x Dual-Core Athlon-64-X2 4400+ Socket 939 (2.2GHz - 2 x 1MB L2 cache) (ουσιαστικά 2 SanDiego cores στο ίδιο die) -> €595
- Motherboard -> 1 x DFI LANParty nF4 SLI-DR (Socket 939, PCI-Express, 8 κανάλια SATA) -> €205
- Οθόνη LG 19' LCD L1980Q -> 19' TFT, 1280x1024, DVI, 8ms, Contrast 500:1, Φωτεινότητα 250 -> €520
- 4 x GEIL GE5123200BL VALUE RAM 512MB PC3200 400MHz -> €208
- Windows XP Pro x64 English DSP -> native 64-bit NT-Class Pro+ Windows -> €135*

Μέχρι τώρα είμαστε στα €1663 ενώ παράλληλα σε σχέση με τον δικό σου υπερτερούμε σε:

- πλήρως native 64-bit λειτουργικό (Windows XP Pro x64) ενώ το OSX Tiger έχει 32-bit kernel και τρέχει από πάνω 64-bit εφαρμογές. Δηλαδή, παλιά, πριν το OSX, η Apple είχε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x (16-bit kernel που έτρεχε 32-bit). Με το 32-bit OSX, την διόρθωσε, αλλά τώρα που δεν έκανε τον kernel 64-bit και τον έβαλε να τρέχει 64-bit εφαρμογές, έχουμε πάλι μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x. Συγχαρητήρια στην Apple. Είναι η πρώτη που κατάφερε να φτιάξει μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x σε chip 64-bit.

*ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ 1

Όταν bits του kernel < bits των εφαρμογών -> τότε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x -> αστάθεια, κολλήματα, ανύπαρκτο multitasking κλπ.*

- Display 19 αντί για 17

- 8 κανάλια SATA -> σιγά μην έχει το δικό σου 8 κανάλια SATA. Αν όντως έχει, το παίρνω πίσω.

Αναμένω και τα υπόλοιπα specs σου, για να αναλύσουμε λιγουλάκι περαιτέρω το "στοιχίζουν ελάχιστα παραπάνω".

----------


## tvelocity

Θές να συγκρίνεις αυτό το μηχάνημα με τον PowerMac; Βγάλε την οθόνη (δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να πάρεις cinema display με τον powermac), και πρόσθεσε όλα τα άλλα, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας υψηλής ποιότητας κουτί (χωρίς βίδες), υδρόψυξη, και μιας και η apple δίνει ολόκληρη σουίτα απο εφαρμογές, πρόσθεσε και ένα Office 2003 μόνο για να πείς οτι προσθέτεις και σύ κάποιο software extra, αντίστοιχης αξίας.

Ορίστε τα specs του dual G5 1.8ghz: http://www.cyberport.de/webshop/cybe...cb09d25cd1cee1 (σόρυ δεν έχω link στα αγγλικά) Με 2GB ram extra κοστίζει αυτη τη στιγμή στην αγορά 2000 euro ακριβώς, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ. Μέχρι τώρα με τη σύνθεση σου είσαι στα 1143 (έχοντας αφαιρέσαι την οθόνη). Βάλε τα κομμάτια που λείπουν, και μετά το συζητάμε.




> - πλήρως native 64-bit λειτουργικό (Windows XP Pro x64) ενώ το OSX Tiger έχει 32-bit kernel και τρέχει από πάνω 64-bit εφαρμογές. Δηλαδή, παλιά, πριν το OSX, η Apple είχε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x (16-bit kernel που έτρεχε 32-bit). Με το 32-bit OSX, την διόρθωσε, αλλά τώρα που δεν έκανε τον kernel 64-bit και τον έβαλε να τρέχει 64-bit εφαρμογές, έχουμε πάλι μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x. Συγχαρητήρια στην Apple. Είναι η πρώτη που κατάφερε να φτιάξει μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x σε chip 64-bit.
> 
> ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ 1
> 
> Όταν bits του kernel < bits των εφαρμογών -> τότε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x -> αστάθεια, κολλήματα, ανύπαρκτο multitasking κλπ.


Ναί, το tiger είναι κατα κανόνα 32 bit. Όχι, αυτό ΔΕΝ προκαλεί αστάθεια, κολλήματα ή ανύπαρκτο multitasking. Μάλιστα, αν δουλέψεις Mac OS X θα μείνεις με το joystick στο χέρι...




> - 8 κανάλια SATA -> σιγά μην έχει το δικό σου 8 κανάλια SATA. Αν όντως έχει, το παίρνω πίσω.


Όντως, δεν έχει. Έχει όμως 8 DIMM slots. Νομίζω είναι πιο χρήσιμα απο 8 κανάλια SATA.

----------


## kostthem

Τώρα είδα τα μηνύματα και βαριέμαι να τα απαντήσω όλα μαζί.

Φίλε Wantilles... υπάρχει σύστημα με 2πλό 64μπιτο επεξεργαστή με bus από 900 έως 1,35 στον κάθε επεξεργαστή ξεχωριστό και ο επεξεργαστής να τρέχει κανονικά τις 32 μπιτ εφαρμογές αλλά και όλα τα 64μπιτ extensions? Πρόσεξε το bus...
Αν ναι.. πόσο κάνει?

Τον Τίγρη τον εχεις δοκιμάσει? Αν ναι.... μάλλον δεν είσαι αντικειμενικός. Αν όχι στείλε μου με mail το τηλ σου να το κανονίσουμε  :Very Happy: 

Η απάντηση μου για τα ελληνικά πηγαινε στο ότι μόνο με Rainbow υπάρχουν... Σαφώς τα windows εχουν καλύτερη υποστήριξη Ελληνικών!.
Για την οθόνη ας μην το συζητήσουμε... Apple Studio Display...  :Very Happy:  Αστο...

Όσο για τα δικαιιωματα.... τα κάνω ότι θέλω τα αρχεία μου. Κανένα DRM. Ότι θέλω. Δεν είσαι ενημερωμένος... Το έχεις δουλέψει το iLife? Και πάλι η πρόσκληση ισχύει... Αν όχι.. μην εκφέρεις άποψη.

----------


## kostthem

Και κάτι άλλο...... δεν κολλάει ποτέ.. ΠΟΤΕ.

Και μιλάμε για true multitasking.

Κια το σύστημα δεν βαραίνει με τον καιρό. Δεν μου λείπει καθόλου η registry.. πως να το κάνουμε?

----------


## WAntilles

> Θές να συγκρίνεις αυτό το μηχάνημα με τον PowerMac; Βγάλε την οθόνη (δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να πάρεις cinema display με τον powermac)...


Ωραιότατα.




> ...και πρόσθεσε όλα τα άλλα...





> Ορίστε τα specs του dual G5 1.8ghz: http://www.cyberport.de/webshop/cybe...cb09d25cd1cee1 (σόρυ δεν έχω link στα αγγλικά)


Ποιά είναι αυτά;

Το link σου δείχνει σε κάτι άσχετο.




> ...συμπεριλαμβάνοντας υψηλής ποιότητας κουτί (χωρίς βίδες)...


Θα βάλω το δικό μου. Είναι υψηλής ποιότητας και χωρίς βίδες, αλλά θα απαιτήσω να μάθω, χαρτί και καλαμάρι, αναλυτικά, πόσες θέσεις έχει το κουτί του dual G5:

- φανερές 5.25
- κρυφές 5.25
- φανερές 3.5
- κρυφές 3.5

Θα έχει 5+0+2+6;

Δηλαδή σύνολο 5+8;

Πολύ αμφιβάλλω.




> υδρόψυξη...


Και ποιός σου είπε ότι την θέλω ή ότι την έχω ανάγκη;

Εάν η IBM δεν ξέρει να σχεδιάζει CPUs και έχει καταντήσει τους PowerPC Πρεσκοτο-ψηνόμενους, δεν φταίω εγώ.




> ...και μιας και η apple δίνει ολόκληρη σουίτα απο εφαρμογές, πρόσθεσε και ένα Office 2003 μόνο για να πείς οτι προσθέτεις και σύ κάποιο software extra, αντίστοιχης αξίας.


Φυσικά και δεν θα κάνω κάτι τέτοιο.

Ποτέ δεν αγοράζω software που να μην το έχω δει για κάποιο καιρό πρώτα. Και ποτέ πακέτο όλα-σε-ένα -> γουρούνι στο σακί, αμφίβολης ποιότητας, χρησιμότητας και καλαισθησίας-εργονομίας.




> Με 2GB ram extra...


Τί θα πει "extra"; "Extra" από τί;




> Ναί, το tiger είναι κατα κανόνα 32 bit. Όχι, αυτό ΔΕΝ προκαλεί αστάθεια, κολλήματα ή ανύπαρκτο multitasking.


Εγώ τέτοιες μπασταρδο-καταστάσεις 9x ΔΕΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ.

Ας κάνει η Apple το Tiger ΠΛΗΡΩΣ και NATIVELY 64-bit και μετά το ξανασυζητάμε.




> Φίλε Wantilles... υπάρχει σύστημα με 2πλό 64μπιτο επεξεργαστή με bus από 900 έως 1,35 στον κάθε επεξεργαστή ξεχωριστό. Πρόσεξε το bus...


Υπάρχει ο Dual-Core Athlon-64-X2 με HyperTransport στο 1GHz.




> και ο επεξεργαστής να τρέχει κανονικά τις 32 μπιτ εφαρμογές αλλά και όλα τα 64μπιτ extensions?


Όπως είπαμε και με τον TVelocity, 64-bit λειτουργικό για τους Mac δεν έχει βγάλει η Apple. Μέχρι τότε, απλά εμπαίζει τον κόσμο.




> Τον Τίγρη τον εχεις δοκιμάσει? Αν ναι.... μάλλον δεν είσαι αντικειμενικός. Αν όχι στείλε μου με mail το τηλ σου να το κανονίσουμε


Όχι δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει. Αλλά ήδη όπως είπα, στα "χαρτιά" είναι κατά πολύ υποδεέστερος , καθ' ότι μπασταρδεμένος, από οποιοδήποτε Linux amd64 ή Windows x64.

Θα με ενδιέφερε κάποια στιγμή να τον δοκιμάσω για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς καθαρά λόγους.

Αλλά να πάρω Mac αποκλείεται προτού η Apple φτιάξει ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ NATIVE 64-bit OSX.




> Για την οθόνη ας μην το συζητήσουμε... Apple Studio Display...  Αστο...


Το θέμα της οθόνης είναι πολύ υποκειμενικό και αυτό δεν μου λέει απολύτως τίποτα.




> Και κάτι άλλο...... δεν κολλάει ποτέ.. ΠΟΤΕ.





> Και μιλάμε για true multitasking.





> Κια το σύστημα δεν βαραίνει με τον καιρό. Δεν μου λείπει καθόλου η registry.. πως να το κάνουμε?


Για όλα τα παραπάνω, μιλάς σε κάποιον που τρέχει ΜΟΝΟ NATIVE 64-bit Gentoo amd64 και Windows XP Pro x64.

Και που ειδικά τα τελευταία, έχει πείρα ετών στο να τα στήνει και βελτιστοποιεί σωστά.

Και που επιλέγει-ξεψαχνίζει πάντα το πλέον αξιόπιστο και τεχνολογικά προηγμένο hardware χωρίς συμβιβασμούς.

----------


## kostthem

Το μοντέλο 1.8 δεν έχει υδρόψυξη και είναι αθόρυβο. Καμμία σχέση με το PC που είχα.

Το iLife δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα. Σημασία δεν έχει αν το εμπιστεύεσαι εσύ αλλά η πραγματικότητα. Χιλιάδες pc users θα το ήθελαν. Και δεν υπάρχει σε καμμιά άλλη πλατφόρμα.

Όσο για την μπουρδελοκατάσταση του OS.... φαντάσου ένα μπουρδέλο OS να είναι εκατομμύρια φορές πιο σταθερό από τα windows. Και βγάλε τα συμπεράσματά σου...

Αστο.. δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο μηχάνημα ακόμα. Είναι άδικο να το ψάχνεις τώρα εσύ. Sorry αλλά έτσι είναι. Μην κολλάς με τα expansion slots αλλα την τεχνολογία και τα specs. Εχω διπλό δίαυλο ξεχωριστό για κάθε επεξεργαστή και φαντάσου πως σε κάποια μοντέλα πάει έως 1,35!!! Και τρέχω 64 μπιτ και 32 μπιτ εφαρμογές πάρα πολύ γρήγορα. Σε ενα OS που τα τρέχει ταυτόχρονα. Δεν μπαίνω σε διλλήματα!


Και σου ξαναλές και το εννοώ. Αν θέλεις έλα να δεις γιατί πράγμα μιλάμε.

----------


## kostthem

1. Bus 1,35  :Very Happy: 
2. Έλα  να το δοκιμάσεις λοιπόν.
3. Μην επιμένεις να αποκαλείς μπάσταρδο κάτι που είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερο από τα win. Και τρέχει όλες τις εφαρμογές, ότι extensios και να έχουν!
4. Δεν συγκρίνω με linux. Το linux είναι γαμάτο!

----------


## WAntilles

Πάμε τώρα να αναλύσουμε λιγουλάκι το "στοιχίζουν ελάχιστα παραπάνω" του *kostthem*.

Υποθέτω ότι έχεις το σύστημα της υπογραφής σου.

Θα προσπαθήσω να σου φτιάξω ίδιων δυνατοτήτων και επιδόσεων PC - όσο μπορώ γιατί δεν ξέρω άλλες λεπτομέρειες για το hardware σου (π.χ. κάρτα γραφικών, τύπος-χωρητικότητα-πλήθος δίσκων, πλήθος και τύπος καναλιών (IDE/SATA) κλπ.), χωρίς να επιλέγω ούτε το ακριβότερο hardware (αν δεν κάνει διαφορά στην επίδοση -> δεν πάμε για o/c) αλλά χωρίς να συμβιβάζομαι και στο θέμα της ποιότητας.

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω παρούσες τιμές από γνωστό κατάστημα του οποίου δεν θα πω το όνομα για προφανείς λόγους.

Επίσης θα χρησιμοποιήσω Athlon-64-X2 για λόγους ευκολίας στο ψάξιμο οι οποίοι υπάρχουν και είναι έτοιμοι, απλά θα είναι διαθέσιμοι σε ένα μήνα.

Πάμε:

*- CPU -> 1 x Dual-Core Athlon-64-X2 4400+ Socket 939 (2.2GHz - 2 x 1MB L2 cache) (ουσιαστικά 2 SanDiego cores στο ίδιο die) -> €595
- Motherboard -> 1 x DFI LANParty nF4 SLI-DR (Socket 939, PCI-Express, 8 κανάλια SATA) -> €205
- Τροφοδοτικό -> ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ TAGAN TG480-U01 480W BLACK -> €87
- Κουτί -> KOYTI MIDI TOWER XCLIO APLUS CS-528 -> €117
- 4 x GEIL GE5123200BL VALUE RAM 512MB PC3200 400MHz -> €208
- Windows XP Pro x64 English DSP -> native 64-bit NT-Class Pro+ Windows -> €135*

Μέχρι τώρα είμαστε στα €1347 ενώ παράλληλα σε σχέση με τον δικό σου υπερτερούμε σε:

- πλήρως native 64-bit λειτουργικό (Windows XP Pro x64) ενώ το OSX Tiger έχει 32-bit kernel και τρέχει από πάνω 64-bit εφαρμογές. Δηλαδή, παλιά, πριν το OSX, η Apple είχε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x (16-bit kernel που έτρεχε 32-bit). Με το 32-bit OSX, την διόρθωσε, αλλά τώρα που δεν έκανε τον kernel 64-bit και τον έβαλε να τρέχει 64-bit εφαρμογές, έχουμε πάλι μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x. Συγχαρητήρια στην Apple. Είναι η πρώτη που κατάφερε να φτιάξει μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x σε chip 64-bit.

*ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ 1

Όταν bits του kernel < bits των εφαρμογών -> τότε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x -> αστάθεια, κολλήματα, ανύπαρκτο multitasking κλπ.*

- 8 κανάλια SATA -> σιγά μην έχει το δικό σου 8 κανάλια SATA. Αν όντως έχει, το παίρνω πίσω.

Αναμένω και τα υπόλοιπα specs σου, για να αναλύσουμε λιγουλάκι περαιτέρω το "στοιχίζουν ελάχιστα παραπάνω".

Λοιπόν, όπως είδες έβγαλα το Display και πρόσθεσα κουτί και τροφοδοτικό.

Το κουτί έχει:

5+0 5.25 και 2+6 3.5 θέσεις.

Αναμένω περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες φίλε kosthem, δίσκους και κάρτα γραφικών.

----------


## kostthem

Και χωρίς να μπω στην διαδικασία να βελτιστοποιώ το σύστημα... μια απλή εγκατάσταση έκανα  :Smile: 

Και το harware που λες... ασφαλώς θα το πληρώνεις κάτι παραπάνω από ένα μέσο PC έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## WAntilles

> 3. Μην επιμένεις να αποκαλείς μπάσταρδο κάτι που είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερο από τα win. Και τρέχει όλες τις εφαρμογές, ότι extensios και να έχουν!


Εσύ τρέχεις MONO 64-bit extensions. Κάτι σαν δήθεν 64-bit μπασταρδεμένα πάνω από 32-bit kernel.

Εγώ τρέχω ΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ NATIVE 64-bit εφαρμογές.

Ο kernel μου είναι ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ-NATIVE 64-bit.

Αυτή είναι η ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΗΣ διαφορά.




> Δεν συγκρίνω με linux. Το linux είναι γαμάτο!


Γιατί;

Επειδή δεν σε συμφέρει;

Γιατί και εγώ τρέχω το ίδιο καλά ή/και καλύτερα Linux, έχοντας δώσει τα μισά λεφτά;




> Και το harware που λες... ασφαλώς θα το πληρώνεις κάτι παραπάνω από ένα μέσο PC έτσι δεν είναι?


1. Γιατί "ασφαλώς και θα το πληρώνω παραπάνω";

Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό.

Από πότε έχουμε εκχωρήσει με συμβάσεις αποικιοκρατικού τύπου λεφτά από την τσέπη μας στην Apple για να μας γδύνει ασυστόλως; Ή σε οποιονδήποτε κατασκευαστή;

Εκτός εάν στα χαρίζουνε εσένα ή σου τρέχουν από τα μπατζάκια και θές να τα σκορπίζεις σαν πετσετάκια.

2. Όπως ήδη άρχισα να αποδεικνύω, πληρώνεις αισθητά έως πολύ παραπάνω από ένα high-end PC. Το PC που σου φτιάχνω σιγά-σιγά δεν είναι "μέσο PC". Είναι μ@μ@το PC με όλη την έννοια της λέξης.

----------


## tvelocity

> Ποιά είναι αυτά;
> 
> Το link σου δείχνει σε κάτι άσχετο.


Απ'ότι φαίνεται το site δεν επιτρέπει direct linking  :Sad:  Μπορείς να τα βρείς πάντως κανοντας search για powermac dual 1.8




> Θα βάλω το δικό μου. Είναι υψηλής ποιότητας και χωρίς βίδες, αλλά θα απαιτήσω να μάθω, χαρτί και καλαμάρι, αναλυτικά, πόσες θέσεις έχει το κουτί του dual G5:
> 
> - φανερές 5.25
> - κρυφές 5.25
> - φανερές 3.5
> - κρυφές 3.5
> 
> Θα έχει 5+0+2+6;
> 
> ...


Ομολογώ οτι δεν ξέρω. Αμα το ψάξω θα σου πώ. Η μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος που το έχει το μηχάνημα... Τι τα θές τόσα αλήθεια; Είναι προφανές επίσης οτι μιλάς για κουτί που πιάνει το μισό γραφείο. Μη μου πείς οτι θές ευρυχωρία μέσα, γιατι οι mac δεν έχουν το πρόβλημα με τον καλωδιοπόλεμο μέσα στο κουτί.




> Και ποιός σου είπε ότι την θέλω ή ότι την έχω ανάγκη;
> 
> Εάν η IBM δεν ξέρει να σχεδιάζει CPUs και έχει καταντήσει τους PowerPC Πρεσκοτο-ψηνόμενους, δεν φταίω εγώ.


Ποιός σου είπε οτι οι powermac έχουν υδρόψυξη; Οι powermac's έχουν υβριδικό σύστημα ψύξης με εξαιρετικά αθόρυβο αποτέλεσμα. Ο μόνος τρόπος να κάνεις εξίσου αθόρυβο PC (ξοδεύοντας λογικά ποσά) είναι η υδρόψυξη. Μπορεί εσύ να μη την έχεις ανάγκη, τα αυτιά σου όμως κάλιστα μπορούν να έχουν άλλη άποψη. (Αυτη τη στιγμή κάθομαι σε ένα PC που κάνει *βββζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ*  :Razz:  Το βασικό μου PC στο ηράκλειο κάνει *ζζιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι*. Έχω άλλο ένα παλιό PC που κάνει *ζντρρρρντουυυντρρρρρρρρρρρρρντουντρρρρρρρρ*. Το ibook του topgan1 δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτε, και το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει δεκάδες φορές, σε περιβάλον χωρίς καθόλου φασαρία.)




> Τί θα πει "extra"; "Extra" από τί;


Εννοούσα οτι τόσο κάνει να πάρεις τον powermac με 2 GB ram. Extra επειδή απο μόνος του έχει 256mb μόνο (ατυχώς).




> Εγώ τέτοιες μπασταρδο-καταστάσεις 9x ΔΕΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ.
> 
> Ας κάνει η Apple το Tiger ΠΛΗΡΩΣ και NATIVELY 64-bit και μετά το ξανασυζητάμε.


Εγώ λέω να δεχτείς την πρόσκληση του kostthem για test-drive του OS X το συντομότερο, γιατί δεν έχεις ιδέα για τί πράγμα μιλάς...  :Razz:

----------


## kostthem

Ο δίσκος είναι Sata 80gb, και ένας δεύτερος 160GB. Σε ξεχωριστό bus  :Very Happy: 

H κάρτα γραφικών είναι μια που τα win απλά δεν τρέχουν γρήγορα σε αυτή. FX5200 64MB!

Το DVD-R είναι dual layer της pioneer το 108 και έχει φυσικά δικό του bus  :Very Happy: 

Μια απλή κάρτα ήχου 16bit με digital in και out.

9 ανεμιστήρες που ανάβουν όσο χρειάζεται. Δηλαδή ελάχιστα. Εχουν πολλές καταστάσεις λειτουργίας. Όχι απλά on & off.

Εν τω μεταξύ.... ούτε εγώ ξέρω ις λεπτομέρεις για το hardware που μου αναφέρεις.

Και κάτι ακόμα που έχω ξαναπεί.  Η συνολική αίσθηση... hardware & os! Δεν συγκρίνεται ρε συ. Με τίποτα!

----------


## kostthem

Δεν με κατάλαβες.... το pc ΣΟΥ το πήρωσες παραπάνω από ένα μέσο pc.

Για linux δεν μιλάω επειδή απλά το λατρεύω! Όχι επειδή δεν με συμφέρει. Ειχαι επί 2 χρόνια.

64μπιτ εφαμογές μπορώ να τρέξω κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν. Και 32 μπιτ ταυτόχρονα.

Extra από την αρχική που σου προτείνει η Aplle.

----------


## kostthem

Πάω να παραγγείλω, πείνασα  :Very Happy:

----------


## WAntilles

> Ομολογώ οτι δεν ξέρω. Αμα το ψάξω θα σου πώ. Η μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος που το έχει το μηχάνημα... Τι τα θές τόσα αλήθεια; Είναι προφανές επίσης οτι μιλάς για κουτί που πιάνει το μισό γραφείο. Μη μου πείς οτι θές ευρυχωρία μέσα, γιατι οι mac δεν έχουν το πρόβλημα με τον καλωδιοπόλεμο μέσα στο κουτί.


1. Τί σε νοιάζει εσένα τί τα θέλω τόσα; Θα σου πω τί τα θέλω. Πήρα το Μάρτιο motherboard με προοπτική 3ετίας τουλάχιστο (για 1ο, βασικό PC) με 8 κανάλια SATA. Γι' αυτό τα θέλω αυτά.

2. Το κουτί το θέλω (και είναι τρομερά) ευρύχωρο για να μπορώ και να εργάζομαι άνετα μέσα. Έχει διαστάσεις 21.3 x 54.6 x 57.5 cm.

3. Ποτέ δεν έβαζα κουτιά πάνω στο γραφείο. Πάντα στο πάτωμα.




> Εννοούσα οτι τόσο κάνει να πάρεις τον powermac με 2 GB ram. Extra επειδή απο μόνος του έχει 256mb μόνο (ατυχώς).


Σοβαρός υπολογιστής -> πατίνι Fisherprice και εταιρία που δίνουν υπολογιστή στον κοσμάκη με 256MB RAM. Καλά είμαστε σοβαροί;

----------


## kostthem

512Mb προτεινόμενη αρχική πλέον.

----------


## kostthem

Εγώ τον πήρα τον Φεβρουάριο με προοπτική 5-7 ετών, όπως δηλαδή ένας μέσος Mac  :Very Happy:

----------


## dpan

Wantiles νομιζω οτι εισαι λιγακι απολυτος η μου φαινεται? Ασε τον κοσμακη να χαρει αυτο που αγορασε!  :Smile:  Στην τελικη και καλυτερα αυτοκινητα υπαρχουν απο το "mini cooper" της BMW αλλα το mini cooper ειναι το mini cooper ενα και το αυτο για τους οπαδους του ανα τον κοσμο και δεν το συγκρινουν με τιποτα αλλο.

Οταν καποιος ειναι οπαδος μια συγκεκριμενης "μαρκας" πολυ δυσκολα θα τον μεταπεισεις οτι αυτο που υποστηριζει ειναι λαθος...Ο φιλος μας ειναι φανατικος macOSxas με γεια του με χαρα του.Ωραια ειναι τα mac εχω δουλεψει και εγω , οκ υπαρχουν και καλυτερα συστηματα...λοξα ειναι αυτη ομως και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι γιαυτο! 

Φιλικα παντα,
Δημητρης

----------


## WAntilles

> Ο δίσκος είναι Sata 80gb, και ένας δεύτερος 160GB. Σε ξεχωριστό bus 
> 
> H κάρτα γραφικών είναι μια που τα win απλά δεν τρέχουν γρήγορα σε αυτή. FX5200 64MB!
> 
> Το DVD-R είναι dual layer της pioneer το 108 και έχει φυσικά δικό του bus 
> 
> Μια απλή κάρτα ήχου 16bit με digital in και out.
> 
> 9 ανεμιστήρες που ανάβουν όσο χρειάζεται. Δηλαδή ελάχιστα. Εχουν πολλές καταστάσεις λειτουργίας. Όχι απλά on & off.
> ...



Πάμε τώρα να αναλύσουμε λιγουλάκι το "στοιχίζουν ελάχιστα παραπάνω" του *kostthem*.

Υποθέτω ότι έχεις το σύστημα της υπογραφής σου.

Θα προσπαθήσω να σου φτιάξω ίδιων δυνατοτήτων και επιδόσεων PC - όσο μπορώ γιατί δεν ξέρω άλλες λεπτομέρειες για το hardware σου (π.χ. κάρτα γραφικών, τύπος-χωρητικότητα-πλήθος δίσκων, πλήθος και τύπος καναλιών (IDE/SATA) κλπ.), χωρίς να επιλέγω ούτε το ακριβότερο hardware (αν δεν κάνει διαφορά στην επίδοση -> δεν πάμε για o/c) αλλά χωρίς να συμβιβάζομαι και στο θέμα της ποιότητας.

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω παρούσες τιμές από γνωστό κατάστημα του οποίου δεν θα πω το όνομα για προφανείς λόγους.

Επίσης θα χρησιμοποιήσω Athlon-64-X2 για λόγους ευκολίας στο ψάξιμο οι οποίοι υπάρχουν και είναι έτοιμοι, απλά θα είναι διαθέσιμοι σε ένα μήνα.

Πάμε:

*- CPU -> 1 x Dual-Core Athlon-64-X2 4400+ Socket 939 (2.2GHz - 2 x 1MB L2 cache) (ουσιαστικά 2 SanDiego cores στο ίδιο die) -> €595
- Motherboard -> 1 x DFI LANParty nF4 SLI-DR (Socket 939, PCI-Express, 8 κανάλια SATA) -> €205
- Τροφοδοτικό -> ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ TAGAN TG480-U01 480W BLACK -> €87
- Κουτί -> KOYTI MIDI TOWER XCLIO APLUS CS-528 -> €117
- 4 x GEIL GE5123200BL VALUE RAM 512MB PC3200 400MHz -> €208
- Γραφικά -> GIGABYTE GEFORCE PCX6600GT PCI-E 128MB -> €185
- Δίσκοι -> 2 x Western Digital 200 GB SATA WD-2000-JD -> €200
- DVD-ROM -> PLEXTOR DVD PX-130A 16X50 ATAPI -> €33
- DVD Writer -> NEC DVD+/-R/RW ND-3520Α 16X -> €50
- Windows XP Pro x64 English DSP -> native 64-bit NT-Class Pro+ Windows -> €135*

Μέχρι τώρα είμαστε στα €1815 ενώ παράλληλα σε σχέση με τον δικό σου υπερτερούμε σε:

- πλήρως native 64-bit λειτουργικό (Windows XP Pro x64) ενώ το OSX Tiger έχει 32-bit kernel και τρέχει από πάνω 64-bit εφαρμογές. Δηλαδή, παλιά, πριν το OSX, η Apple είχε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x (16-bit kernel που έτρεχε 32-bit). Με το 32-bit OSX, την διόρθωσε, αλλά τώρα που δεν έκανε τον kernel 64-bit και τον έβαλε να τρέχει 64-bit εφαρμογές, έχουμε πάλι μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x. Συγχαρητήρια στην Apple. Είναι η πρώτη που κατάφερε να φτιάξει μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x σε chip 64-bit.

*ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ 1

Όταν bits του kernel < bits των εφαρμογών -> τότε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x -> αστάθεια, κολλήματα, ανύπαρκτο multitasking κλπ.*

- 8 κανάλια SATA -> σιγά μην έχει το δικό σου 8 κανάλια SATA. Αν όντως έχει, το παίρνω πίσω.

- Αντί για 80+160=240GB έχουμε δίσκους 2 x 200 = 400GB

- Αντί για FX5200 έχουμε 6600GT. Η απόδοση στο 3D είναι 3 με 4 φορές μεγαλύτερη χωρίς να βάλουμε μέσα και τα πολύ πιο προηγμένα χαρακτηριστικά που υποστηρίζει (shaders κλπ.).

- Έχουμε και DVD-ROM για να μην τρώει το DVD Writer τα ψωμιά του. Και μάλιστα τον ορισμό της ποιότητας (και του DAE) -> Plextor. Τα σχόλια περιττεύουν.

- DVD Writer μακράν καλύτερης ποιότητας. Ουδέποτε η Pioneer έβγαλε καλά writers.

Ήδη είμαστε -€185 κάτω από σένα, υπερέχουμε κατά κράτος στα παρακάτω υποσυστήματα:

- λειτουργικό
- πλήθος καναλιών SATA
- συνολική χωρητικότητα δίσκων
- υποσύστημα γραφικών
- DVD-ROM
- DVD Writer

*Έλα Αλέκο τί είπες;

"Ελαφρά ακριβότερα;"*

Και ακόμα περιμένω τις θέσεις 5.25 και 3.5 του κουτιού.

----------


## kostthem

Και να φανταστείς.. πως δεν είμαι φανατικός. Βλέπω και τα στραβά. Απλά δεν μπορω να ακούω πράγματα που δεν στέκουν!

Σαφώς και είναι υποκειμενικό το τι του αρέσει του καθένα καλύτερα.

Και θα ήθελα πολύ να παραμείνουμε στο 3,3%. Πίστεψέ με. Δεν θέλω να πείσω win χρήστες, Είμαι πολύ ok όπως είναι η κατάσταση τώρα!

----------


## WAntilles

> Wantiles νομιζω οτι εισαι λιγακι απολυτος η μου φαινεται?


Άκουσες μια λεξούλα κάπου και την πιπιλάς συνέχεια, ή μου φαίνεται;




> Ασε τον κοσμακη να χαρει αυτο που αγορασε!
> 
> Οταν καποιος ειναι οπαδος μια συγκεκριμενης "μαρκας" πολυ δυσκολα θα τον μεταπεισεις οτι αυτο που υποστηριζει ειναι λαθος...Ο φιλος μας ειναι φανατικος macOSxas με γεια του με χαρα του.Ωραια ειναι τα mac εχω δουλεψει και εγω , οκ υπαρχουν και καλυτερα συστηματα...λοξα ειναι αυτη ομως και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι γιαυτο!


Άλλο αυτό που λες, και άλλο να βγαίνει κάποιος και να λέει ότι "ο γάιδαρος πετάει" επειδή ως τέτοιο του τον πούλησε εκείνος που του τον πούλησε. Ό,τι και σου πουν όταν πας να αγοράσεις ένα γάιδαρο, αυτός δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πετάξει.

----------


## kostthem

Επιμένεις για το λειτουργικό....... Δεν έχεις καταλάβει πως είναι το αδύνατο σημείο της επιλογής σου??? Εκεί sorry αλλά εγώ υπερτερώ  :Very Happy: 

Η απόδοση της γελοίας κάρτας γραφικών μου στο Mac Os είναι πολύ πολύ καλή, πίστεψέ με. Και εγώ δεν το περίμενα!

Είστε 268 κάτω από εμένα, αλλά υστερείτε στο λειτουργικό στην συνολική απόδοση και στην συνολική αίσθηση.
15% διαφορά είναι περίπου το 268? Ε.. τα αξίζει! Αν ρωτούσες έναν πισα στην αρχή της συζήτησης θα σου έλεγε για διπλάσιες τιμές.

Αυτά τα 268 τα παραπάνω είναι ελαφρώς επάνω και τα δίνω. Και 350 να ήταν πάλι θα άξιζε τον κόπο. Το antivirus το έβαλες σαν κόστος σε ετήσια βάση?  :Very Happy:

----------


## dpan

Κοιτα επειδη το 1ο χομπυ μου ειναι τα αυτοκινητα και ασχολουμαι παρα πολυ με μηχανικα προβληματα και βελτιωσεις εχω και αναλογες εμπειριες σε forums σχετικα με αυτοκινητα.Εκει σου λεω γινεται ΤΟ πανηγυρι και ριχνεις ΤΟ γελιο οταν αρχιζουν τις συγκρισεις....  :Smile:  

Οταν ο απλος χρηστης βομβαρδιζεται καθε μερα για προβληματα ασφαλειας για μολυνσεις στον Η/Υ του και κυριως οταν χαλαει το ενα στα windows χαλαει το αλλο χαλαει το παρααλλο ειναι πολυ λογικο οτι δεν θα κοιταξει το παραπανω κοστος και θα πει θα παρω κατι που δεν θα χαλαει τοσο συχνα για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο και να νευρα μου στη θεση τους.Αυτο το ποσοστο των αγοραστων ευλογα το αποροφα η Apple για τον εξης ευνοητο λογο : σταθεροτητα + αξιοπιστια.

Στα Pc δυστυχως πρεπει να ξερεις αρκετα πραγματακια για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο και οπως λεει και ο Wantiles υπερεχουν και παντα θα υπερεχουν των MAC συμφωνα με τα προτυπα της αγορας.

----------


## dpan

> Άκουσες μια λεξούλα κάπου και την πιπιλάς συνέχεια, ή μου φαίνεται;
> 
> 
> 
> Άλλο αυτό που λες, και άλλο να βγαίνει κάποιος και να λέει ότι "ο γάιδαρος πετάει" επειδή ως τέτοιο του τον πούλησε εκείνος που του τον πούλησε. Ό,τι και σου πουν όταν πας να αγοράσεις ένα γάιδαρο, αυτός δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πετάξει.


Δεν ακουσα καμμια λεξουλα απλως εκρινα και αναλογα απαντησα.Για να μπορεις να κρινεις καταστασεις θα πρεπει παντα να σκεφτεσαι και απο την πλευρα του αλλου που ισως να μην εχει τις γνωσεις και την τεχνικη καταρτιση που διαθετεις εσυ!

----------


## WAntilles

> Επιμένεις για το λειτουργικό....... Δεν έχεις καταλάβει πως είναι το αδύνατο σημείο της επιλογής σου??? Εκεί sorry αλλά εγώ υπερτερώ





> ...αλλά υστερείτε στο λειτουργικό...


Όταν, και μόνο όταν, το λειτουργικό γίνει 64-bit, γιατί τώρα είναι 32-bit, τα ξαναλέμε.




> ...στην συνολική απόδοση...


Αυτό πώς και από πού το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα;

----------


## WAntilles

> Οταν ο απλος χρηστης βομβαρδιζεται καθε μερα για προβληματα ασφαλειας για μολυνσεις στον Η/Υ του και κυριως οταν χαλαει το ενα στα windows χαλαει το αλλο χαλαει το παρααλλο ειναι πολυ λογικο οτι δεν θα κοιταξει το παραπανω κοστος και θα πει θα παρω κατι που δεν θα χαλαει τοσο συχνα για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο και να νευρα μου στη θεση τους.Αυτο το ποσοστο των αγοραστων ευλογα το αποροφα η Apple για τον εξης ευνοητο λογο : σταθεροτητα + αξιοπιστια.


Αυτό το επιχείρημα έχει κάποια βάση.

Αλλά άλλο αυτό, και άλλο να λέμε ότι με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνουν ίδιων δυνατοτήτων hardware.

Χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε κανέναν συγκεκριμένα, ή γενικά, σε οποιονδήποτε τομέα, η άγνοια, ή κυρίως η απουσία διάθεσης του να μάθει κάποιος/α ορισμένα στοιχειώδη πληρώνεται (π.χ. αν φωνάζεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο για να αλλάξεις έστω και μία πρίζα).

----------


## Kayser Soze

> Σοβαρός υπολογιστής -> πατίνι Fisherprice και εταιρία που δίνουν υπολογιστή στον κοσμάκη με 256MB RAM. Καλά είμαστε σοβαροί;


Θα πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβεις ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι οι οποίοι είναι ευτυχισμένοι να δουλεύουν με πατίνια Fisherprice, εφόσον κάνουν την δουλειά τους γρήγορα, εύκολα και παράλληλα έχοντας ένα πολύ designάτο γραφείο. Το τελευταίο μην το γελάς καθόλου, γιατί για το δικό μου γραφείο, όπου πρόσεξα και την τελευταία διακοσμητική ανθυπολεπτομέρεια, ένα PC απλά θα κατέστρεφε την όλη εικόνα.

----------


## WAntilles

> ...έχοντας ένα πολύ designάτο γραφείο. Το τελευταίο μην το γελάς καθόλου, γιατί για το δικό μου γραφείο, όπου πρόσεξα και την τελευταία διακοσμητική ανθυπολεπτομέρεια, ένα PC απλά θα κατέστρεφε την όλη εικόνα.


1. Προσωπικά, ποτέ δεν αγοράζω ο,τιδήποτε για λόγους μόδας ή/και επίδειξης.

2. Η αισθητική είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα κοιτάξω. Πρώτα με απασχολούν τα παρακάτω:

- λειτουργικότητα
- επιτελεστικότητα
- ασφάλεια
- αξιοπιστία
- δυνατότητες
- επιδόσεις
- οικονομία
- εργονομία

----------


## kostthem

Και 32 μπιτ και 64 μπιτ εφαρμογές ταυτόχρονα. Ο καθένας έχει τα κριτήριά του. Εσύ κρίνεις με το όνομα. Εγώ με την πραγματικότητα. Και 32 και 64 με ενα επεξεργαστή... σε ένα λειτουργικό. Γρήγορα και χωρις conflics. Δεν είναι υπέροχο?

Ταυτόχρονα ε?

Τελικά το antivirus θα το βάλεις στο κόστος X 3-4 χρόνια? Τον χρόνο για ρυθμίσεις σε πόρτες firewals κλπ? Εμένα δεν μου περισσεύει. Πραγματικά δεν μου περισσεύει χρόνος!

----------


## kostthem

Αν στην νο.3 θέση είναι η ασφάλεια κράτα μόνο το linux. Αλλιώς μας λες ανέκδοτα.

----------


## kostthem

Και μην ξεχνας πως τα mac δεν ειναι ένα κουτί. Είναι όμορφα... Εσένα μπορεί να μην σε νοι΄ζει αλλά υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια εκεί έξω που τα λατρεύουν!

----------


## mrsaccess

Κάθε άνθρωπος παίρνει το pc που του αξίζει...

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dpan

> Αυτό το επιχείρημα έχει κάποια βάση.
> 
> Αλλά άλλο αυτό, και άλλο να λέμε ότι με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνουν ίδιων δυνατοτήτων hardware.
> 
> Χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε κανέναν συγκεκριμένα, ή γενικά, σε οποιονδήποτε τομέα, η άγνοια, ή κυρίως η απουσία διάθεσης του να μάθει κάποιος/α ορισμένα στοιχειώδη πληρώνεται (π.χ. αν φωνάζεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο για να αλλάξεις έστω και μία πρίζα).


Χαιρομαι που συμφωνουμε σε κατι.Μα φυσικα και η Apple δεν εχει να επιδειξει κατι παραπανω απο πλευρας Hardware σε σχεση με τα σημερινα επιτευματα (γαρ dual core +++ ) , απλως εχουν δωσει μια overall σωστη εντυπωση και προσφερουν μια overall σωστη λειτουργια στα συστηματα τους (hardware + Software) που λειτουργει απλα σωστα και αδιακοπτα , ουτε μπλε οθονες ουτε error ουτε googlise το , ουτε κανε format , ουτε κοιτα το BIOS σου , ουτε κανε το ενα πειραμα ουτε το αλλο , ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ.

Αυτο με λιγα λογια θελει να πει ο φιλος μας το παιρνεις και εισαι απροβληματιστος,Ε υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν την ψαχουν την δουλεια οπως εμεις που εχουμε τη "μυγα".Σου λεει παιζει σωστα και δεν βγαζει προβληματα ΟΚ εδω ειμαστε!!!

----------


## dpan

Και απο οτι βλεπεις και απο την υπογραφη μου Pc ειχα , Pc θα εχω και στο μελλον , επειδη ειμαι μαζοχας μαλλον  :Smile:  Εχω ξεκινησει αυτο το hobby απο τοτε που αγορασα το πρωτο μου pc Intel 80286 20Mhz με 1mb edo ram , 1mb καρτα γραφικων Cirrus Logic , 20mb σκληρο δισκο (WD IDE) και floppy drivers 1 3.5 και 1 5.25  :Smile: 


Η ολη εμπειρια μου σχετικα με οσα ειπα ειναι απο mac που εχουμε στη δουλεια εδω και 3 χρονια με MAC OS X και λειτουργει αδιαλειπτα χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## kostthem

20Mhz?
αχ.... μου θυμίζεις την πρώτη μου amiga στα 7,14!

----------


## Kayser Soze

> 1. Προσωπικά, ποτέ δεν αγοράζω ο,τιδήποτε για λόγους μόδας ή/και επίδειξης.


Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το επάγγελμα σου φίλε WAntilles, αλλά επέτρεψε σε όσους από εμάς τους υπολοίπους επενδύσαμε κάποια εκατομμύρια για την επαγγελματική μας στέγη, να μας ενδιαφέρει το ευπαρουσίαστο του γραφείου μας... Αν αυτό είναι μόδα και επίδειξη, το δέχομαι. Εγώ σε τρόγλη δεν θέλω να δουλεύω, και το να βάλεις αντί για έναν mac ένα PC πάνω στο γραφείο σου είναι σαν να προτιμήσεις να κρεμάσεις στον τοίχο ένα κηλίμι αντί για έναν ωραίο πίνακα. Στο σπίτι που δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αισθητική τόσο, έχω PC (το οποίο παρ'όλα αυτά είναι από τα ποιο όμορφα και περιποιημένα που έχω δει). Στο γραφείο δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν ούτε για μια στιγμή...

----------


## tvelocity

> *- CPU -> 1 x Dual-Core Athlon-64-X2 4400+ Socket 939 (2.2GHz - 2 x 1MB L2 cache) (ουσιαστικά 2 SanDiego cores στο ίδιο die) -> €595*


Συγκρίνεις έναν dual core x86 επεξεργαστή στα 2.2Ghz, με δύο G5 επεξεργαστές στα 1.8Gηz;




> - πλήρως native 64-bit λειτουργικό (Windows XP Pro x64) ενώ το OSX Tiger έχει 32-bit kernel και τρέχει από πάνω 64-bit εφαρμογές. Δηλαδή, παλιά, πριν το OSX, η Apple είχε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x (16-bit kernel που έτρεχε 32-bit). Με το 32-bit OSX, την διόρθωσε, αλλά τώρα που δεν έκανε τον kernel 64-bit και τον έβαλε να τρέχει 64-bit εφαρμογές, έχουμε πάλι μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x. Συγχαρητήρια στην Apple. Είναι η πρώτη που κατάφερε να φτιάξει μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x σε chip 64-bit.
> 
> *ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ 1
> 
> Όταν bits του kernel < bits των εφαρμογών -> τότε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x -> αστάθεια, κολλήματα, ανύπαρκτο multitasking κλπ.*


Για το λειτουργικό ξέχασε το, τα winXP τρώνε τρελό ξύλο απο το Mac OS X.




> - 8 κανάλια SATA -> σιγά μην έχει το δικό σου 8 κανάλια SATA. Αν όντως έχει, το παίρνω πίσω.


Ξέρεις πολλούς να θέλουν 8xSATA;




> - Αντί για 80+160=240GB έχουμε δίσκους 2 x 200 = 400GB
> 
> - Αντί για FX5200 έχουμε 6600GT. Η απόδοση στο 3D είναι 3 με 4 φορές μεγαλύτερη χωρίς να βάλουμε μέσα και τα πολύ πιο προηγμένα χαρακτηριστικά που υποστηρίζει (shaders κλπ.).
> 
> - Έχουμε και DVD-ROM για να μην τρώει το DVD Writer τα ψωμιά του. Και μάλιστα τον ορισμό της ποιότητας (και του DAE) -> Plextor. Τα σχόλια περιττεύουν.
> 
> - DVD Writer μακράν καλύτερης ποιότητας. Ουδέποτε η Pioneer έβγαλε καλά writers.


Valid points.




> Ήδη είμαστε -€185 κάτω από σένα, υπερέχουμε κατά κράτος στα παρακάτω υποσυστήματα:





> - λειτουργικό


Απλά ξέχασε το αυτό

Επίσης, το PC σου υστερεί κατα κράτος σε:

* Θόρυβο
* Επεξεργαστή
* Κατανάλωση ρεύματος

Και δεν έχεις βάλει ακόμα κάρτα ήχου (με οπτικές εισόδους και εξόδους), και ούτε έχεις firewire (μη μου πείς οτι είναι άχρηστο, αυτό πέστο σε έναν επαγγελματία που βασίζει την δουλειά του σε firewire συσκευές).

----------


## mperedim

> <snip>
> - πλήρως native 64-bit λειτουργικό (Windows XP Pro x64) ενώ το OSX Tiger έχει 32-bit kernel και τρέχει από πάνω 64-bit εφαρμογές. Δηλαδή, παλιά, πριν το OSX, η Apple είχε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x (16-bit kernel που έτρεχε 32-bit). Με το 32-bit OSX, την διόρθωσε, αλλά τώρα που δεν έκανε τον kernel 64-bit και τον έβαλε να τρέχει 64-bit εφαρμογές, έχουμε πάλι μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x. Συγχαρητήρια στην Apple. Είναι η πρώτη που κατάφερε να φτιάξει μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x σε chip 64-bit.


Έλα ρε συ, μην συγκρίνεις τη βούρτσα με την ... και μην γίνεσαι απόλυτος χωρίς λόγο. Έλεος τώρα μου συγκρίνεις ένα FreeBSD based σύστημα με τα Windows 9x? 




> *ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ 1
> 
> Όταν bits του kernel < bits των εφαρμογών -> τότε μπασταρδο-κατάσταση 9x -> αστάθεια, κολλήματα, ανύπαρκτο multitasking κλπ.*


Αυτό τώρα τι κανόνας είναι; Μπορώ να τον βρω σε κάποιο βιβλίο για λειτουργικά συστήματα; Στου Tanenbaum δε θυμάμαι να λέει κάτι σχετικό πάντως. Sorry, αλλά μάλλον είναι ότι πιο ανακριβές έχει γραφτεί σε αυτό το thread.

Στην περίπτωση των Win9x η μπασταρδοκατάσταση και τα όποια προβλήματα δεν οφειλόταν σε κάποια διαφορά των bits, αλλά στις εγγενείς αδυναμίες των Win16 APIs. Simply put, αν μια 16-bit εφαρμογή κολλούσε, κόλλαγε το σύμπαν, ένα πρόβλημα που γενικά δεν απαντάται σε εφαρμογές & λειτουργικά που υποστηρίζουν pre-emptive multitasking. 

Δοκίμασέ το και σπίτι σου στον AMD-64 που έχεις: παίξε με απλά Windows, ή ακόμα-ακόμα και απλό Linux. Sure, θα χάσεις κάτι σε απόδοση. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται από το πουθενά να εμφανιστούν "αστάθεια, κολλήματα" και σίγουρα το multitasking δεν πρόκειται να εξαφανιστεί ξαφνικά και να γίνει ανύπαρκτο. 

Ενδεικτικά links: 
http://kb.indiana.edu/data/ahop.html...10665.95421.30
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q117567/

----------


## WAntilles

> Συγκρίνεις έναν dual core x86 επεξεργαστή στα 2.2Ghz, με δύο G5 επεξεργαστές στα 1.8Gηz;


Συγκρίνω έναν dual-core x86-64 με 2 single-core. Πού είναι το πρόβλημά σου;




> Ξέρεις πολλούς να θέλουν 8xSATA;


Εμένα.




> Και δεν έχεις βάλει ακόμα κάρτα ήχου (με οπτικές εισόδους και εξόδους)...


Έχω on-board.




> και ούτε έχεις firewire (μη μου πείς οτι είναι άχρηστο, αυτό πέστο σε έναν επαγγελματία που βασίζει την δουλειά του σε firewire συσκευές).


Έχω 3 on-board.




> Έλα ρε συ, μην συγκρίνεις τη βούρτσα με την ... και μην γίνεσαι απόλυτος χωρίς λόγο. Έλεος τώρα μου συγκρίνεις ένα FreeBSD based σύστημα με τα Windows 9x?


Άμα χρησιμοποιούν τις ίδιες μπασταρδο-μεθόδους, γιατί όχι;

Εξήγησέ μου εσύ πώς πάνω από έναν kernel 32-bit μπορούν να τρέχουν ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΑ & NATIVELY 64-bit εφαρμογές.

Πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ.




> Αυτό τώρα τι κανόνας είναι; Μπορώ να τον βρω σε κάποιο βιβλίο για λειτουργικά συστήματα; Στου Tanenbaum δε θυμάμαι να λέει κάτι σχετικό πάντως. Sorry, αλλά μάλλον είναι ότι πιο ανακριβές έχει γραφτεί σε αυτό το thread.


Βλέπε παραπάνω.




> Δοκίμασέ το και σπίτι σου στον AMD-64 που έχεις: παίξε με απλά Windows, ή ακόμα-ακόμα και απλό Linux. Sure, θα χάσεις κάτι σε απόδοση. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται από το πουθενά να εμφανιστούν "αστάθεια, κολλήματα" και σίγουρα το multitasking δεν πρόκειται να εξαφανιστεί ξαφνικά και να γίνει ανύπαρκτο.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί λες.

Στο σπίτι τρέχω Gentoo amd64 & Windows XP Pro x64.

----------


## microtera

> 2. Η αισθητική είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα κοιτάξω. Πρώτα με απασχολούν τα παρακάτω:
> - λειτουργικότητα
> - επιτελεστικότητα
> - ασφάλεια
> - αξιοπιστία
> - δυνατότητες
> - επιδόσεις
> - οικονομία
> - εργονομία


Κι όμως φίλε WAntilles τα περισσότερα από τα κριτήρια που θέτεις θα σε οδηγούσαν στο Mac OS X ασχέτως αισθητικής του κουτιού.
Η "ασφάλεια" του απέχει πλέον παρασάγγας από τα XP ενώ οι διαφορές στην "οικονομία" σε hard/software είναι πολύ μικρές. 
Οι μόνοι χρήστες που δεν θα ήταν ικανοποιημένοι με το OS X λόγω επιδόσεων και διαθεσιμότητας τίτλων θα ήταν οι φανατικοί gamers.

Σήμερα διάβαζα για τη νέα συνδρομητική (=επι πληρωμή) υπηρεσία της MS για προστασία των συνδρομήτών που χρησιμοποιούν ΧΡ από ιούς, spyware κλπ. Αυτό και μόνο με κάνει ευτυχή που έχω Mac.

----------


## tvelocity

> Συγκρίνω έναν dual-core x86-64 με 2 single-core. Πού είναι το πρόβλημά σου;


ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο. Τι datarate μοιράζονται τα 2 cores; Άσε που ένας G5 1.8Ghz σίγουρα είναι καλύτερος απο έναν x86 2.2Ghz (μόνο που είναι RISC αρκεί).




> Άμα χρησιμοποιούν τις ίδιες μπασταρδο-μεθόδους, γιατί όχι;
> 
> Εξήγησέ μου εσύ πώς πάνω από έναν kernel 32-bit μπορούν να τρέχουν ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΑ & NATIVELY 64-bit εφαρμογές.
> 
> Πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ.


Γιατί όχι; Πως ξέρεις τους περιορισμούς των G5 επεξεργαστών;

----------


## tvelocity

http://developer.apple.com/documenta...section_4.html

http://developer.apple.com/documenta...ing/index.html




> For most developers, 64-bit functionality in Mac OS X version 10.4 will have no impact on them. Most device drivers do not need to change (see “Device Driver Issues” for more information), and applications do not have to move to a 64-bit executable format. Most 32-bit applications will be better served by remaining 32-bit. Because 64-bit applications will be supported using a 32-bit kernel, this 64-bit support will have no impact on most device driver or kernel extension writers. However, there are exceptions, as explained in “Device Driver Issues”.
> 
>   Before we go further, it is important to dispel a few common misconceptions.
> 
> 
> Myth #1:
> 
> *Myth:* My application has to be 64-bit (or run on a G5) to use 64-bit data or do 64-bit math.*Fact:* 32-bit applications already have the long long data type, which is 64 bits.
> Myth #2:
> ...

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν κάνω quotes γιατί θα νυχτώσουμε (για τρίτη μέρα στη σειρά  :Wink: )

Μια διαφορά €250 σε σύνολο €1800 (χωρίς οθόνη, πληκτρολόγιο κλπ) ΔΕΝ είναι μεγάλη (ακόμα και αν υπερτερεί σε κάποια σημεία). Το 8x Sata, δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι: αν θες 8 δίσκους, μάλλον θες RAID, και μάλλον είναι καλή ιδέα να πάρεις ξεχωριστό controller. Και δεν βάζεις λεφτά στο PC για την λειτουργικότητα το iLife. Τελοσπάντων δεν είναι αυτό το σημείο στο οποίο θέλω να επιμείνω:

Το πρόβλημα της Apple, δεν η τιμή από μόνη της, αλλά οι δυνατότητες/ επιλογές που (ΔΕΝ) σου δίνει όταν στήνεις ένα μηχάνημα. Αν θες κάτι που να έχει καλύτερη γραφικών από την 9600 των imac, έχεις πάρει κατ'ευθείαν τον powermac των €1500 (για το μικρό μοντέλο με τον ένα επεξεργαστή και το χαμηλό FSB). Αν ΔΕΝ εχεις σκοπό να κάνεις κάτι με το iLife, δεν θα σου κόψουν ούτε €1. Αν οικονομική στενότητα και θες απλά ένα άσχημο κουτί για να γλυτώσεις λεφτά, έχασες.

Αν τα παραπάνω είναι σημαντικά για εσένα, και θες να ψάξεις τι θα βάλεις μέσα στον υπολογιστή σου, τότε ΝΑΙ, η Apple σε περιορίζει ασφυκτικά (και είναι και τσιμπημένη). Αν όμως δεν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα, και θες να ξέρεις ότι αυτό που θα πάρεις είναι αξιοπρεπές αυτό μετατρέπεται σε πλεονέκτημα.

Η ιστορία με το πόσο χρόνο/ γνώση πρέπει να επενδύσει κανείς στο να μάθει να χειρίζεται έναν υπολογιστή είναι μεγάλη, και δεν νομίζω να χωράει εδώ.

Στο περι μπασταρδέματος/ μπάχαλου δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα: ιστορικά, η μετάβαση από 68Κ -> PPC έγινε χωρίς να ανοίξει ρουθούνι, όπως (ελαφρώς λιγότερο) κομψά (αναλογιζόμενοι τις διαφορές) έγινε και το OS 9 -> OS X. Από εκεί και πέρα, όταν και οι φορητοί mac, και ο eMac και ο mini γίνουν 64bit, θα έχει γίνει και το λειτουργικό.

----------


## lazar

Διασκεδαστικό το thread.

Να πω κι εγώ κάτι που σας διαφεύγει; Στα PC μπορείς να έχεις ένα απλό σύστημα με 500 ευρώ, χωρίς οθόνη. Αυτό, νομίζω, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις στον κόσμο της Apple. Είναι σημαντική διαφορά, κι εκεί κατά την γνώμη μου οφείλεται το μεγάλο ποσοστό των κατόχων PC. Στα high-end συστήματα παίζουν άλλα πράγματα ρόλο και γενικώς ελάχιστοι ενδιαφέρονται (άκου 8 SATA!)

----------


## teacake

*lazar*, το Mac Mini κάνει 550 ευρώ (από το πλαίσιο) βάλε και 30 ευρώ ακόμη και πήρες και πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι. άρα 580 ευρώ, δηλαδή έχεις Mac (χωρίς οθόνη) με 80 ευρώ παραπάνω σε ένα πάρα πολύ μικρό και κομψό κουτί. Άρα μάλλον μπορείς και με Apple.

----------


## tvelocity

> Διασκεδαστικό το thread.
> 
> Να πω κι εγώ κάτι που σας διαφεύγει; Στα PC μπορείς να έχεις ένα απλό σύστημα με 500 ευρώ, χωρίς οθόνη. Αυτό, νομίζω, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις στον κόσμο της Apple. Είναι σημαντική διαφορά, κι εκεί κατά την γνώμη μου οφείλεται το μεγάλο ποσοστό των κατόχων PC. Στα high-end συστήματα παίζουν άλλα πράγματα ρόλο και γενικώς ελάχιστοι ενδιαφέρονται (άκου 8 SATA!)


Το mac mini ξεκινάει απο τα 480€.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Wan, αν θεωρείς ότι είναι μπ.... ένα OS το οποίο είναι 32-bit με 64bit εφαρμογές, πλανάσαι. Πρώτον, στο tiger υπάρχουν ΚΑΙ 64μπιτες ΚΑΙ 32μπιτες βιβλιοθήκες (libs). Δεν είναι σε όλο το λειτουργικό. Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι ανώτερα τα Windows, γιατί είναι 64bit, τί να πω.... Ακόμα με τη registry παίζετε;

Επί ένα χρόνο, ήμουν με τον Mac σε DMZ, 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, χωρίς firewall. Σε προκαλώ να το κάνεις με τα υπερτατα windows. Δεν έχω βάλει antivirus εδώ και 4 χρόνια. Δεν μιλάω για background scanning, μιλάω για antivirus στο σύνολό του. Σε προκαλώ να το κανεις με τα 64μπιτα ούλτρα widows.

Σας το είπα και παραπάνω. Ο Mac δεν είναι για όλους. Είτε τον γουστάρεις είτε όχι. Εγώ θέλω να παίρνω υπολογιστή, να τον ανοίγω και να δουλεύω στα 5 λεπτά, αφού σετάρω δηλαδή το account μου. Παίρνω οποιοδήποτε περιφερειακό, το βλέπει, δουλεύω. Έχω χτυπήσει uptime μηνών, και το σπάω για να βάλω κάποιο update. Τα των ελληνικών τα ακούω βερεσέ, δεν είμαι γραφίστας, και τα μοναδικά προβλήματα υπάρχουν εκεί, λόγω των προγραμματιστών που λέγαμε παραπάνω. Δουλεύω με το ίδιο μηχάνημα εδώ και 3.5 χρόνια. Στους πόσους μήνες θα θέλει upgrade το επόμενο PC σας; Βάζω το τελευταίο λειτουργικό, και ο υπολογιστής γίνεται πιο γρήγορος. Με το SP2 πόσο περισσότερο σέρνεται το PC σας;

Το αν είναι ακριβότερος, μπορεί να ισχύει, αν και δεν είναι μόνο το κόστος αγοράς το συνολικό κόστος. Αν έχετε παρατηρήσει όμως, οι τιμές της Apple ακολουθούν πτωτική πορεία. Θα δείξει...

Τέλος από μένα.

----------


## WAntilles

Στον *TVelocity* δεν θα απαντήσω γιατί θα είναι χαμένος κόπος και χρόνος. Δείχνει ότι δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει μερικά βασικά πράγματα.

Προς τους υπόλοιπους Μακικούς:

Γιατί ταυτίζετε το PC με τα Windows;

----------


## microtera

"MS punts all-in-one security and backup service" http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/05...ndows_onecare/

"Keeping a PC 'healthy' today can be daunting and time-consuming for the average user," Microsoft notes. Key capabilities and features of Windows OneCare will include: providing automatically updated anti-virus, anti-spyware and two-way firewall protection.
Pricing remains up in the air, though analysts guess it might cost around $80 per year.

Virus; Spyware; Trojan; Αγνωστες λέξεις στο Mac ΟS X

----------


## microtera

> Στον *TVelocity* δεν θα απαντήσω γιατί θα είναι χαμένος κόπος και χρόνος. Δείχνει ότι δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει μερικά βασικά πράγματα.
> 
> Προς τους υπόλοιπους Μακικούς:
> 
> Γιατί ταυτίζετε το PC με τα Windows;


Φυσικά και δεν ταυτίζονται.
Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι για το 95% των χρηστών ταυτίζονται.

----------


## megahead13

> Δουλεύω με το ίδιο μηχάνημα εδώ και 3.5 χρόνια. Στους πόσους μήνες θα θέλει upgrade το επόμενο PC σας;


Προς άπαντες Macintoshάδες: Γιατί επιμένετε να λέτε πως όσοι έχουν PC, ντε και καλά κάνουν αναβάθμιση κάθε χρόνο;;; Θέλετε να σας πω πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με το πρώτο PC μου (έναν ταπεινό 386DX στα 40Mhz);;; Πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με τον AMD K6-300;;; Και πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με τον Duron 1,2 και θα έβγαζα ακόμη αν δεν τον έκαιγα από δική μου λ@λ@κία;;; Πόσα χρόνια θα βγάλω με τον τωρινό μου AMD Sempron 2,4+;;; Παιχνίδια δεν παίζω και ούτε τρέχω εφαρμογές που να βελτιώνονται αισθητά από τα 64bit και έτσι... Τελικά μόνο όσοι είναι πορωμένοι gamers καταλήγουν να κάνουν συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις (ή τελοσπάντων αυτοί αποτελούν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτών που κάνουν συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις). Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι πιστεύω από αυτά που βλέπω τριγύρω μου... Ας είχατε κι εσείς μεγάλη αγορά στα παιχνίδια, και τότε θα τα λέγαμε περί αναβαθμίσεων σε ετήσια βάση...

Επίσης λέτε πως εσείς αγοράζετε ένα μηχάνημα που είναι Plug 'n Play, έτοιμο και πλήρως λειτουργικό από την πρώτη στιγμή, που δε χρειάζεται ποτέ να επέμβετε ούτε στο υλικό του, αλλά ούτε και στο λογισμικό του, κτλ. Νομίζω πως πλέον και για την πλειοψηφία των χρηστών PC κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει, απ' τη στιγμή μάλιστα που τα Windows έχουν πλέον ικανοποιητική σταθερότητα (σημείωση: Μη νομίζετε πως υποστηρίζω πως τα Windows είναι και γαμώ τα λειτουργικά και ρίχνει στα αυτιά στο OSX. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα). Ο λόγος είναι πως λόγω ασχετοσύνης (και συνεπώς και φόβου) δεν πρόκειται να αρχίσουν να πειράζουν πράγματα στο PC τους και έτσι το αφήνουν όπως είναι. Τουλάχιστον αυτό λέει η δική μου πείρα...





> Βάζω το τελευταίο λειτουργικό, και ο υπολογιστής γίνεται πιο γρήγορος. Με το SP2 πόσο περισσότερο σέρνεται το PC σας;


Εγώ πάντως δεν είδα καμία απολύτως διαφορά στον προηγούμενο Duron μου. Και ας λένε άλλοι ότι θέλουν...





> Virus; Spyware; Trojan; Αγνωστες λέξεις στο Mac ΟS X


Λογικό... Αφού έχει πολύ μικρότερο μερίδιο αγοράς... Και στο Linux άλλωστε το ίδιο συμβαίνει... Kαι είναι και ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ Unix. Όχι σαν το καλογυαλισμένο το OSX που μοσχοπουλάει η Apple

----------


## WAntilles

> Δουλεύω με το ίδιο μηχάνημα εδώ και 3.5 χρόνια.


Ένα PC εδώ είναι ηλικίας *6 - ΕΞΙ - ετών* (Μάιος 1999) με προσεκτικότατα handpicked 1 προς 1 κομμάτια hardware. Τρέχει XP Pro SP2 όχι απλώς αξιοπρεπέστατα αλλά *ταχύτατα*. Μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα όχι απλώς αξιοπρεπέστατα αλλά *ταχύτατα* (Celeron Copermine 1GHz με 1GB RAM). Το μόνο που δεν μπορεί να κάνει είναι games και full PAL video capture (half κάνει ανετότατα), και το τελευταίο σχεδόν οριακά δεν μπορεί να το κάνει (με έναν ίδιο επεξεργαστή στα 1.4GHz θα το έκανε και αυτό).

Έλα Αλέκο τί είπες;

3.5 χρόνια μόνο;

----------


## teacake

Έχει δίκιο ο WAntilles. Αν δεν παίζει κανείς παιχνίδια, ένα PC μπορεί να αντέξει άνετα μια πενταετία. Οι περισσότεροι αναβαθμίζουμε τα PCιά μας για να παίζουμε τα καινούρια παιχνίδια.

----------


## mperedim

> Στον *TVelocity* δεν θα απαντήσω γιατί θα είναι χαμένος κόπος και χρόνος. Δείχνει ότι δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει μερικά βασικά πράγματα.


Όχι, όχι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση εσύ χάνεις βασικά πράγματα. 

Myth #1 & 64 bit data: Άμα έχεις γράψει έστω και μισή σειρά κώδικα θα ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν τύποι δεδομένων (double) οι οποίοι έχουν μήκος 64-bit από το 1985 κιόλας. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που ο Pentium II εσωτερικά τις πράξεις του τις έκανε σε 80-bit και όχι 32-bit. Τα bits του πυρήνα δεν περιορίζουν το μήκος της χρησιμοποιούμενης αριθμητικής. 
Ενδεικτικές πηγές: 
http://www.x86.org/secrets/dan0411.htm
http://www.psc.edu/general/software/...ieee/ieee.html

Myth #2 - The kernel needs to be 64 bit in order to be fully G5-optimized - The kernel never needs to directly address more than 4 GB of RAM at once: All so true! Ας πούμε οι Windows 2000 Advanced/Datacenter Server εκδόσεις είχαν 8&32 αντίστοιχα. 

http://www.support.microsoft.com/def...555223&SD=tech

# Myth #3: All of the system calls have to change (or new ones have to be added) for 64-bit compatibility - Most of the system call arguments changed to 64 bit many years ago. 

Να πω την αλήθεια ... δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό. Δε βλέπω γιατί όχι, αλλά αν μας δουλεύουν κάποιος apple developer ας το διαψεύσει.

# Myth #4 Every application needs the ability to work with more than 4 GB of RAM.
* Fact: Most applications have relatively modest memory requirements (a gigabyte or less). 

Αυταπόδεικτο. 

* Myth: My application will have much faster performance if it is a “native” 64-bit application. - This is true for some other architectures because the number of registers and the width of registers changes between 32-bit and 64-bit mode. However, the PowerPC architecture does not have either of these limitations. 

Εδώ ισχύει το "seeing is believing". Το σκεπτικό δεν ακούγεται λάθος πάντως. 

Και κάτι τελευταίο: τα bits δε σημαίνουν τίποτα. Η μπασταρδοκατάσταση των Win9x που αναφέρεις οφείλεται στο ότι η MS διατήρησε *με λάθος τρόπο* την υποστήριξη για ένα API που δεν υποστήριζε multitasking (Win16). Τα bits ενός πυρήνα κύρια επηρεάζουν το μέγεθος της περιοχής διευθύνσεων που μπορεί να προσπεράσει (32-bit --> 4GB διευθύνσεις), αλλά και πάλι είναι ένα όριο που ξεπερνιέται!. Τα bits μιας εφαρμογής δεν την αποτρέπουν από το να χρησιμοποιεί 64-bit δεδομένα (οι 64-bit double precision αριθμοί που ανέφερα είναι standard από το '85, πολύ πριν εμφανιστούν 64-bit επεξεργαστές). 

Αυτά τα ολίγον σκόρπια ...

----------


## lazar

> *lazar*, το Mac Mini κάνει 550 ευρώ (από το πλαίσιο) βάλε και 30 ευρώ ακόμη και πήρες και πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι. άρα 580 ευρώ, δηλαδή έχεις Mac (χωρίς οθόνη) με 80 ευρώ παραπάνω σε ένα πάρα πολύ μικρό και κομψό κουτί. Άρα μάλλον μπορείς και με Apple.


Τόσο φτηνό ένα Mac; Πάει χάλασε κι η Apple. Από 'κει πού ήταν αριστοκρατία έγινε κι αυτή λαϊκάντζα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## syro

> Κάθε άνθρωπος παίρνει το pc που του αξίζει...


mrsaccess

"Ο μικρός λόγος συχνά περιέχει μεγάλη σοφία"
Σοφοκλής

----------


## Ducklord

Παίδες, έχασα 5 σελίδες συζήτηση... Νάης... Ξεκινάω από το παρελθόν...


*Kostthem*



> Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν όλα στον μακ, αλλά ας πούμε το winamp το είχα ήδη αντικαταστήσει με το iTunes. Τα άλλα δεν τα ξέρω, αλλά δεν αμφισβητώ ότι μπορεί να είναι πολύ καλά προγράμματα.


Αν αντικατέστησες το Winamp με το iTunes, και αυτό που βλέπεις το θεωρείς "ίδιο" ή τουλάχιστον "αντίστοιχο" και "σου αρέσει", τότε και η άποψή σου για το OsX είναι άστοχη. Το Winamp ήταν το πρόγραμμα που ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ τη μανία με τα MP3, χρόνια πριν. Εξαρχής ήταν καλοσχεδιασμένο σε σχέση με άλλες εφαρμογές, ενώ σύντομα απέκτησε δυνατότητα skinning. Συνδυάζει τα θετικά πως:
α) παίζει τα πάντα (με προσθήκη plugins, αν θέλει ο χρήστης κάτι παραπάνω από τα βασικά format μουσικής)
β) είναι εμφανίσημο (και όχι μόνο "είναι εξαρχής εμφανίσημο", μα έχει και τεράστια κοινότητα skinners)
γ) είναι ελαφρύ (ΜΗ συγκρίνεις ένα player με ένα πρόγραμμα music management)

Όσο για το Auto Gordian Knot και το VirtualDub, που "δεν γνωρίζεις μα δεν αμφισβητείς οτι μπορεί να είναι καλά προγράμματα"...

VirtualDub:
Το πρόγραμμα που "ήταν εκεί" όταν ξεκίνησε η νέα επανάσταση του ψηφιακού video. Μέχρι και το MPEG1/2, "περίεργα" format όπως το indeo χρησιμοποιούνταν από επαγγελματίες, χομπίστες και τον περιστασιακό τρελαμμένο. Enter DivX 3.11a. Ο πρώτος αλγόριθμος που επέτρεπε σε χρήστες να συμπυκνώσουν ολόκληρα DVD σε ένα δισκάκι. Η επεξεργασία γινόταν με το VirtualDub.
Σήμερα; Σήμερα, τα P2P είναι τεράστια και οι ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων ολοένα και αυξάνονται "για προφανείς λόγους". Στο σάητε μας βρίσκεις ατάκες του τύπου "δεν μπορώ να περιμένω 5 ώρες να μου κατέβει μια ταινία" (κάτι στο οποίο έχει βάλει το χεράκι του και το VirtualDub). Και το γέλιο, ξέρεις ποιό είναι; Οτι σαν εμφάνιση και φιλικότητα, το πρόγραμμα είναι μάπα. Είναι, όμως, μικρό, ευέλικτο, και αν και δεν κάνει ό,τι και το Premiere ή τα υπερπρογράμματα της Avid, =δεν χρειάζεται= να τα κάνει αυτά. Για άλλο σχεδιάστηκε, άλλο κάνει, και τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά.

Τέλος, το AutoGordianKnot είναι κάτι ακόμη πιο επαναστατικό: "MPEG4 για το λαό". Βάζεις DVD. Ριπάρεις DVD στο δίσκο (ένα κλικ). Τρέχεις AutoGordianKnot (δύο κλικ). Προσθέτεις τα αρχεία, διαλέγεις μέγεθος, γλώσσα ήχου / υπότιτλων (τέσσερα - πέντε κλικ). Ξεκινάς (έξι κλικ). Περιμένεις (μηδέν κλικ). "Καίς" (όσα κλικ θέλει το πρόγραμμά σου). Βουαλά. DivX για νιούμπηδες, με ρυθμίσεις Gone in 60 seconds.

-------
P2P:
Σημείο στο οποίο υστερεί ο Mac. Μην ακούσω βλακείες "μα έχουμε μουλάρι", ΔΕΝ υπάρχει "μουλάρι" στον Mac, υπάρχει "μουλάρι - συμβατό". Τα ίδια, ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια, τραβάω και εγώ σε λίνουξ. Δυστυχώς, P2P θα πει "ανταλλαγή αρχείων ανάμεσα σε κόσμο". Που, λοιπόν, υπάρχει "ο περισσότερος κόσμος"; Στα Windows (δυστυχώς). Case closed.

----------------------
Και, επειδή βαριέμαι να απαντώ ξεχωριστά σε κάθε μήνυμα, πάμε με μια "γενική" απάντηση.
Αυτή τη στιγμή, κάθομαι ανάμεσα σε δύο πισιά. Το ένα στα αριστερά μου, μου έχει πάρει τα αυτιά με το ανεμιστηράκι (προσέξτε τον ενικό) που έχει στον επεξεργαστή, ενώ το ανεμιστηράκι στο τροφοδοτικό κάνει θόρυβο μεν, από το... πουρί δε. Το μηχάνημα που έχω στα δεξιά μου βρίσκεται σε μια κουτάρα ένα μέτρο. Έτσι μου άρεσε (Coolermaster Stacker για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Δείτε "μούρη"... Άπαιχτο..!  :Wink:  ). Μέσα έχει.. Χμμμ... Για να μετρήσω... 1...2...3... Τρείς ανεμιστήρες το κουτί. Δύο το τροφοδοτικό. Ένα ανεμιστηράκι "από τη μάνα της" η κάρτα γραφικών, και ένα ΚΑΡΦΩΜΕΝΟ επάνω της γιατι ζεσταινόταν (μην ακούσω αηδίες "περί ζέστης", μιλάμε για 6800GT). Α, ξέχασα και έναν ανεμιστήρα πίσω από τους τρείς δίσκους. Υπάρχουν, επίσης, δύο DVDRW, ένα Plextor PlexWriter... Αυτάααα....
Ξέρετε τι θόρυβο κάνει;
Μηδέν.
Ελάτε να το ακούσετε.
Ο θόρυβος "αρχίζει" όταν τρέξω ένα 3D παιχνίδι και χρειάζεται περισσότερη ροή αέρα. Τότε, όμως, δεν ακούγεται, εξαιτίας του 5:1.

Σχετικά με το "τα Windows δεν τρέχουν καλά σε FX5200", δεν θυμάμαι ποιός το είπε, μα... Μάλλον χρειάζεται ένα μπανάκι να συνέλθει. Τα Windows τρέχουν "καλά" (λέμε τώρα) και σε μια S3-Virge. ΤΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ και ΟΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΜΕ OPEN-GL δεν "τρέχουν καλά" σε μία FX5200. Για αυτό παίρνει άλλες κάρτες ο κόσμος. Για αυτό ούρλιαζα για αριθμό πολυγώνων νωρίτερα, και μου λέγατε για επεξεργαστές. Αφού είναι τόσο κορυφαία η FX5200 "στους μακ" (και όχι στο PC), δεν τρέχει κανείς και ένα Doom3 (που έχει βγει) σε αυτήν, να δούμε... "πόσο καλύτερα τα πάει";

----
Διακοπή για διαφημίσεις.
Απάντηση ειδικά προς Macgiorgosgr:

ΟΚ, παρουσιάζεις σαν πλεονέκτημα το οτι ο Mac δεν έχει μεγάλη βάση χρηστών, και άρα και ιούς; Ωραία. Ας χτυπήσω και εγώ "κάτω από τη μέση"...
Κάνε encoding σε XviD, με ήχο AAC (σου είναι και οικείο format) σώζοντας το αποτέλεσμα σε .divx ή mp4 container με έξτρα υπότιτλους αλλά με flags ώστε να είναι συμβατό με επιτραπέζια, καταναλωτικά DivX players. Πες μου πόση ταχύτητα θα σου πάρει. Επανέλαβε με HD video (πάλι στο ίδιο format), καθώς και με flags για συμπίεση ώστε να παίζει σε οθόνη κινητού. Τι; Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει;
Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ένα επιτραπέζιο divx player?
Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το video σε κινητά (κατ' επέκταση, μελλοντικά δίκτυα 3G και ανταλλαγή multimedia);

Για να τελειώνουμε με το θέμα "antivirus", ιών, trojans και τα ρέστα...
Όταν παίρνεις μία Porsche, δεν περιμένεις πως θα έχει βοηθητικές ρόδες. Πρέπει να "ξέρεις" πως "θα την τρέξεις". Αλλιώς, πάρε ένα ποδηλατάκι με βοηθητικές. Θα "σε πάει", αν και κάπως πιο αργά. Θα είσαι άνετος, ασφαλής (θα πηγαίνεις από το πεζοδρόμιο, ώπου δεν κυκλοφορούν "κακές νταλίκες") και όλα θα είναι μια χαρά. 
 Εδώ, βέβαια, να τονίσω πως διαφωνώ κάθετα με την εντύπωση που έχει περάσει πως "όλοι μπορούν να πάρουν ένα PC". Για αυτό έχουμε γεμίσει και με ιούς. Πρώτα θα έπρεπε να ξεκινούν από Amiga, Mac ή, τέλος πάντων, μία πιο "ασφαλή" πλατφόρμα, και μετά να μεταβαίνουν στα πισιά.

Τέλος, Wantilles, ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, οι Mac "πετούν" σε κάποιες δουλειές που τα Winblows "μπουκώνουν". Και, φυσικά, ισχύει και το αντίστροφο. Όταν δοκιμάζεις να κάνεις επεξεργασία εικόνας στο φωτοσόπι, και στα δύο μηχανήματα, ένα rotate στον Mac παίρνει το 1/3 του χρόνου που παίρνει στα παραθύρια... Εκτός... Εκτός αν η εικόνα σου είναι πολύ μεγάλη, και γεμίζει τη μνήμη του υπολογιστή. Εκεί, σε ένα PC έχεις την πολυτέλεια να έχεις 2GB φτηνής (και όχι κατ' ανάγκη γρήγορης) μνήμης. Στον Mac... Εργκ... Rainbow είπατε;  :Wink: 

Κλείνω θυμίζοντας πως οι Mac είναι καλοί. Πολύ καλοί. Άριστοι σε κάποια θέματα. Όχι, όμως, σε όλα, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίζουμε αυτή την άστοχη συζήτηση, ώπου ο καθένας θα προσπαθεί να πείσει τον άλλο πως το δικό του μηχάνημα είναι καλύτερο. ΟΚ, σε κάποιους αρέσει πως δεν κολλάνε εύκολα ιό. Σε εμένα αρέσει πως, επειδή ρύθμισα σωστά το router μου και τρέχω ένα software firewall (με μηδενικές ρυθμίσεις - outpost personal free), επίσης δεν πρόκειται να κολλήσω έναν ιό. Και, ταυτόχρονα, "παίζω" με τη συμπίεση σε h264 που θα κάνουμε κανά - δύο χρονάκια να δούμε να επεκτείνεται σε Mac, κινητά και επιτραπέζια "μηχανάκια".

Γούστα, είπε ο πίθηκος, και έφαγε το σαπούνι
(σοφή Κινέζικη παροιμία...  :Wink:  )

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## sandman

Ducklord, επιδή με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα, με τι software παίζεις (φαντάζομαι θα εννοείς και encoding ε?) τα h264 σε x86? Έχεις δοκιμάσει να παίξεις κάνα high def. trailer από εδώ?
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/hdgallery/

Btw το quick time 7 του tiger υποστηρίζει ήδη h264. 

Σε x86 δεν μπορώ να βρώ τίποτα της προκοπής μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## WAntilles

Επειδήέχω γράψει πάνω από "2 γραμμές κώδικά", όπως χαριτολογώντας είπε κάποιος, ξέρω ότι όταν κάνεις thunking μία μεταβλητή που έχει εύρος a bits σε μία που έχει εύρος b bits, με a>b και με σημαντική πληροφορία (significant bits) στην "περιοχή" bits που θα "πετσοκοπούν" κατά την μετάβαση από τον τύπο μεταβλητής a στον τύπο b, τότε θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Από μικρό, καθυστερήσεις λόγω τεχνικών emulation, μέχρι σημαντικό δηλαδή ανύπαρκτο multitasking, μπλε (ή άλλου χρώματος - αναλόγως) οθόνες, αστάθεια, κολλήματα, χαμηλή αποκρισιμότητα (responsiveness). Το έχουμε δει στο DOS-9x καί με το Win32s παλαιότερα.

Και φυσικά πώς να γίνει αξιόπιστο, σταθερό, γρήγορο και σωστό memory management όταν ο kernel μπορεί να δει μικρότερο address space από τις εφαρμογές που δήθεν "κάθονται" αλλά στην πραγματικότητα μπασταρδο-κάθονται πάνω του.

Στο Linux ξαναέγραψαν - έκαναν port τον kernel - ΠΛΗΡΩΣ σε native amd64 κώδικα. Γιατί; Είναι βλάκες και ηλίθιοι ή έχουν πολύ χρόνο να αφήνουν να περνά τόσο όμορφα;

ΜΟΝΟ η Apple άφησε τον kernel της στα 32-bit έχοντας φτιάξει ένα μπασταρδο-μόρφωμα που κοροϊδεύει τον κόσμο ότι είναι δήθεν "λειτουργικό".

Είμαι περίεργος να δω με τί μπασταρδιές και emulations θα λειτουργεί ο παρακάτω κώδικας σε FreePascal στο Tiger (εάν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει):



```
Sub MemoryAllocation;
Var
  Quantity: int64;
  p: pointer;
Begin
  Try
  Begin
    p := Nil;
    Quantity := 6 * 1024^3;
    getmem (Quantity, p);
  End
  Finally
  Begin
    If p <> Nil then
      freemem (p);
  End;
End;
```

----------


## lordofpop

Ο αλος περιφανευετε που ειναι κλεφτης! Μπραβο ρε παπια! Σινεχισε! Ειδατε πος παει….Ο τιπος με το καβουρδιστιρι πσ (γιατι ιπαρχουν κ καλα πσ…) κλεβι τιν πνευματικι ιδιοκτισια ανθροπον που δουλευουν σινιθος με μακ. Διστιχος αυτι ειναι η ελλινικη πραγματικοτιτα.
Τα σιμπερασματα δικα σας.

----------


## mperedim

> Επειδήέχω γράψει πάνω από "2 γραμμές κώδικά", όπως χαριτολογώντας είπε κάποιος,


Me me! :-)




> ξέρω ότι όταν κάνεις thunking μία μεταβλητή που έχει εύρος a bits σε μία που έχει εύρος b bits, με a>b και με σημαντική πληροφορία (significant bits) στην "περιοχή" bits που θα "πετσοκοπούν" κατά την μετάβαση από τον τύπο μεταβλητής a στον τύπο b, τότε θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


Μα προφανώς. Το θέμα είναι ότι *δεν το κάνεις* (τσέκαρε το σχετικό Myth #4 του tvelocity ας πούμε)




> Από μικρό, καθυστερήσεις λόγω τεχνικών emulation,


Δεκτό (και για αυτό έγραψα ότι για το 4ο myth η εξήγηση της Apple ότι δεν υπάρχει καθυστέρηση ακούγεται λογική, αλλά seeing is believing)




> μέχρι σημαντικό δηλαδή ανύπαρκτο multitasking, μπλε (ή άλλου χρώματος - αναλόγως) οθόνες, αστάθεια, κολλήματα, χαμηλή αποκρισιμότητα (responsiveness). Το έχουμε δει στο DOS-9x καί με το Win32s παλαιότερα.


Όχι, όχι, όχι και ξανά όχι. Η αναγωγή που κάνεις με το Win16/Win32 thunking είναι εντελώς φάουλ. 

Το ανύπαρκτο (εγώ θα έλεγα υποτυπώδες και προβληματικό) multitasking στην περίπτωση που επικαλείσαι οφείλεται 100% στο ανύπαρκτο multitasking των Win16 και όχι στο thunking, την εξομοίωση ή ό,τι άλλο. Ένα αρκετά κατατοπιστικό άρθρο που εξηγεί τη συνθήκη κάτω από την οποία προκαλείται το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό: 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q117567/




> Στο Linux ξαναέγραψαν - έκαναν port τον kernel - ΠΛΗΡΩΣ σε native amd64 κώδικα. Γιατί; Είναι βλάκες και ηλίθιοι ή έχουν πολύ χρόνο να αφήνουν να περνά τόσο όμορφα;


Γιατί θεώρησαν ορθά ότι υπήρχαν σαφή κέρδη σε απόδοση. Πρόχειρο link off the back of my head: 

http://www.linuxhardware.org/article...28&mode=thread

Γενικά τα 64-bits είναι καλύτερα, σε συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές (POVray, media encoding σημαντικό όφελος, στα λοιπά οι διαφορές είναι ασήμαντες για την ώρα). Αλλά και πάλι, αυτό ισχύει όταν συγκρίνουμε 32-bit εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε *x86_64* με 64-bit εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε *x86_64*, και φυσικά για μια συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση της x86_64 αρχιτεκτονικής (τα οφέλη στον P4 είναι μικρότερα). 

Τώρα μη με ρωτάς ποιες είναι οι αντίστοιχες διαφορές σε PPC. Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω ιδέα, και μέχρι να δούμε κάποιο 64-bit OS X μάλλον δε θα ξέρουμε. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι μικρότερες, αλλά υπαρκτές. 




> ΜΟΝΟ η Apple άφησε τον kernel της στα 32-bit έχοντας φτιάξει ένα μπασταρδο-μόρφωμα που κοροϊδεύει τον κόσμο ότι είναι δήθεν "λειτουργικό".


Είναι αρκετά λειτουργικότατο. Το ότι θέτουν κάποιες άλλες προτεραιότητες στην ανάπτυξη του λειτουργικού τους και όχι την ικανοποίηση της επιθυμίας σου για ένα pure, 100% 64-bit O/S (πιθανότατα με κάποιο όφελος στην απόδοση σε συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές) δε σημαίνει ότι είναι "μόρφωμα", "μπάσταρδο", με προβλήματα αστάθειας κ.ο.κ.




> Είμαι περίεργος να δω με τί μπασταρδιές και emulations θα λειτουργεί ο παρακάτω κώδικας σε FreePascal στο Tiger (εάν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει): <code snipped>


Η Pascal μου είναι υπερβολικά σκουριασμένη (πάνε 7 χρόνια), αλλά η GetMem νομίζω συντάσσεται με τον pointer ως πρώτο όρισμα, ή κάνω λάθος; :-)

Κατά τα λοιπά, μάλλον δε θα δουλέψει, καθότι προς το παρόν μπορείς να έχεις 64-bit εφαρμογές μόνο σε command line και -πρακτικά- σε C και C++. Λίγο ψάξιμο έδωσε αυτό: 

http://developer.apple.com/macosx/64bit.html

Cheers,

----------


## Πύρρος

[/quote]


> Αν αντικατέστησες το Winamp με το iTunes, και αυτό που βλέπεις το θεωρείς "ίδιο" ή τουλάχιστον "αντίστοιχο" και "σου αρέσει", τότε και η άποψή σου για το OsX είναι άστοχη. Το Winamp ήταν το πρόγραμμα που ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ τη μανία με τα MP3, χρόνια πριν. Εξαρχής ήταν καλοσχεδιασμένο σε σχέση με άλλες εφαρμογές, ενώ σύντομα απέκτησε δυνατότητα skinning. Συνδυάζει τα θετικά πως:
> α) παίζει τα πάντα (με προσθήκη plugins, αν θέλει ο χρήστης κάτι παραπάνω από τα βασικά format μουσικής)
> β) είναι εμφανίσημο (και όχι μόνο "είναι εξαρχής εμφανίσημο", μα έχει και τεράστια κοινότητα skinners)
> γ) είναι ελαφρύ (ΜΗ συγκρίνεις ένα player με ένα πρόγραμμα music management)


Το ότι ο Winamp άρχισε την μανία του MP3 ισχύει, αλλά δεν βλέπω πως μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ. Οπως δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ότι αργοπεθαίνει, το οποίο βέβαια καθυστερεί, επειδή και εξαιρετική υποστήριξη για plugins έχει, και πολλούς πιστούς (και με το δίκιο τους σε μεγάλο μέρος) χρήστες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η AOL τον έχει και κάθεται (κάτη σαν τη netscape, αλλά χωρίς τον mozilla), ενώ έχει φύγει πολύς κόσμος, μα πάρα πολύς. Στα points σου:

α) Τα iTunes μπορούν να παίξουν ότι παίζει το QT, το οποίο έχει plugins (πχ για ogg) οπότε το πράγμα γίνεται κυρίως σύγκριση πλήθους χρηστών developers, παρά δυνατοτήτων.

β) Προσωπικά βρίσκω το iTunes λειτουργικότερο (δεν κάνει ότι κάνει ο W/A, αλλά οτι μπορεί να κάνει το κάνει πιο εύκολα) από τον winamp, και αρκετά όμορφο. Οτι δεν έχεις επιλογές για να αλλάξεις την εμφάνιση, δεν έχεις. (Κάτι είδα για "skins" αλλά τα συγκεκριμένα και freeform δεν είναι, και κακάσχημα είναι)

γ) Από την 2.9 και μετά, έχει και ο winamp library, κα πάλι καλά, γιατί πλέον, το να έχεις μόνο ένα player δεν αρκεί. Για το θέμα του βάρους, σε CPU δεν μπορώ να δω διαφορά (και τα δύο είναι κάπου στο 0% με spikes ως το 3%  --ναι, όταν παίζουν αυτά). Σε μνήμη τα iTunes την τρώνε σα στραγάλια. iTunes: 40ΜB (με library 4900 τραγούδια), winamp με κλειστή τη library και modern skin: 8MB, με ανοιχτή library για 900 τραγούδια πάει 20MB. Πρέπει να τα μετρήσω και με library ίδιου μεγέθους, αλλά εκ πρώτης όψεως κερδίζει, ευκολα, ο winamp.


(Για video compression, δεν ξέρω/ δεν απαντώ)




> P2P:
> Σημείο στο οποίο υστερεί ο Mac. Μην ακούσω βλακείες "μα έχουμε μουλάρι", ΔΕΝ υπάρχει "μουλάρι" στον Mac, υπάρχει "μουλάρι - συμβατό". Τα ίδια, ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια, τραβάω και εγώ σε λίνουξ. Δυστυχώς, P2P θα πει "ανταλλαγή αρχείων ανάμεσα σε κόσμο". Που, λοιπόν, υπάρχει "ο περισσότερος κόσμος"; Στα Windows (δυστυχώς). Case closed.


Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες εδώ. Και στο BT δεν υπάρχουν ένα κάρο διαφορετικοί clients; Τι έγινε; Στην τελική και το eMule άρχισε σαν "edonkey-συμβατό". Και δεδομένου ότι το μουλάρι είναι ανοικτό, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αλλαγές/ αναβαθμήσεις. Για BT, DC, FastTrack (μπλιαξ), Gnutella1/2 και irc (προφανώς) υπάρχουν clients.





> Σχετικά με το "τα Windows δεν τρέχουν καλά σε FX5200", δεν θυμάμαι ποιός το είπε, μα... Μάλλον χρειάζεται ένα μπανάκι να συνέλθει. Τα Windows τρέχουν "καλά" (λέμε τώρα) και σε μια S3-Virge. ΤΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ και ΟΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΜΕ OPEN-GL δεν "τρέχουν καλά" σε μία FX5200. Για αυτό παίρνει άλλες κάρτες ο κόσμος. Για αυτό ούρλιαζα για αριθμό πολυγώνων νωρίτερα, και μου λέγατε για επεξεργαστές. Αφού είναι τόσο κορυφαία η FX5200 "στους μακ" (και όχι στο PC), δεν τρέχει κανείς και ένα Doom3 (που έχει βγει) σε αυτήν, να δούμε... "πόσο καλύτερα τα πάει";


Full δίκια εδώ.





> σε ένα PC έχεις την πολυτέλεια να έχεις 2GB φτηνής (και όχι κατ' ανάγκη γρήγορης) μνήμης. Στον Mac... Εργκ... Rainbow είπατε;


Μνήμη βάζεις από όπου θες. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα για την εγγύηση. Η Rainbow είναι όντως ΓΤΠ.




> "παίζω" με τη συμπίεση σε h264 που θα κάνουμε κανά - δύο χρονάκια να δούμε να επεκτείνεται σε Mac, κινητά και επιτραπέζια "μηχανάκια".


Εχει ήδη το QT 7.

----------


## WAntilles

> Μα προφανώς. Το θέμα είναι ότι *δεν το κάνεις* (τσέκαρε το σχετικό Myth #4 του tvelocity ας πούμε)


Μα αν δεν το κάνεις, τότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις για κάποια εφαρμογή memory allocation πάνω από 4GB.




> Γενικά τα 64-bits είναι καλύτερα, σε συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές (POVray, media encoding σημαντικό όφελος, στα λοιπά οι διαφορές είναι ασήμαντες για την ώρα). Αλλά και πάλι, αυτό ισχύει όταν συγκρίνουμε 32-bit εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε *x86_64* με 64-bit εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε *x86_64*, και φυσικά για μια συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση της x86_64 αρχιτεκτονικής (τα οφέλη στον P4 είναι μικρότερα).


Αυτό είναι σωστό.




> Τώρα μη με ρωτάς ποιες είναι οι αντίστοιχες διαφορές σε PPC. Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω ιδέα, και μέχρι να δούμε κάποιο 64-bit OS X μάλλον δε θα ξέρουμε. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι μικρότερες, αλλά υπαρκτές.


Και αυτό είναι σωστό. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι μένοντας στα 32-bit ο kernel "τσεκουρώνει" όλους αυτούς που "κάθονται" από πάνω του.




> Η Pascal μου είναι υπερβολικά σκουριασμένη (πάνε 7 χρόνια), αλλά η GetMem νομίζω συντάσσεται με τον pointer ως πρώτο όρισμα, ή κάνω λάθος; :-)


Ούτε και εγώ έχω το help μπροστά μου τώρα. Δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω. Και δεν χρειάζεται να θυμάμαι γιατί όποτε πάω να το κάνω μου βγαίνει το tooltip από πάνω που παραθέτει τα ορίσματα. Και να είναι ανάποδα τα ορίσματα, η ουσία είναι ίδια. Θέλει έναν 64-bit pointer και έναν int64. Σκοπός μου ήταν να δεσμεύσω μία περιοχή μνήμης, μεγέθους πάνω από 4GB (στο παράδειγμα 6GB).




> Κατά τα λοιπά, μάλλον δε θα δουλέψει, καθότι προς το παρόν μπορείς να έχεις 64-bit εφαρμογές μόνο σε command line και -πρακτικά- σε C και C++.


Μόνο σε command line;

Εμπαίζει ή δεν εμπαίζει η Apple τον κοσμάκη λοιπόν; Που παίρνουνε ένα πολύ καλό 64-bit CPU και το "φρενάρουν" με ένα 32-bit OS που το "μοσχοπουλάνε" μάλιστα ώς τέλειο και πανάκεια;

----------


## cpapas

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση! Θα ήθελα και εγώ σαν παλιός Mac User και  apple developer να επισημάνω κάποια πράγματα που αφορούν νέες τεχνολογίες και πως η Apple καταφέρνει να βρίσκεται πάντα μπροστά από την Microsoft:
 Η νέα αναβάθμιση του λειτουργικού OSX 10.2.4, αποτελεί πράγματι μια νέα εποχή για τους υπολογιστές.
 Η τεχνολογία  Spotlight για εύρεση οποιασδήποτε ...λέξης μέσα σε έγγραφα και εφαρμογές του υπολογιστή μας, τα Widgets στο Dashboard και φυσικά το νέο QuickTime με υποστήριξη h264 όπως προαναφέρθηκε. Και όλα αυτά είναι εδώ και τρέχουν στο iBook μου ήδη.
 Στόχος της  Apple είναι ο επαγγελματίας και απαιτητικός χρήστης να ασχολείται με τη δουλειά του και όσο γίνεται λιγότερο με το λειτουργικό. Δεν αναθεματίζω τα Windows αλλά όταν σου τρώνε τη μισή ώρα από αυτή που διαθέτεις, γιατί να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους. Κάτι παρόμοιο συμβαίνει και με το Linux αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για ελεύθερο λογισμικό οπότε δεν μπορείς να πάρεις το κεφάλι κανενός.
 Και στο φινάλε μια σύγκριση εταιρειών: H Microsoft κατέχει το συντριπτικό μερίδιο της αγοράς αλλά η SUN , η  Apple , Next, η ΙΒΜ βγάζουν τα λειτουργικά που χρησιμοποιούν τράπεζες, εταιρείες και οργανισμοί ασφαλείας. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι πρόσφατα το FBI αντικατέστησε τα Linux και Unix based μηχανάκια της με G5 Macintosh.

----------


## Ducklord

Lordofpop: Η εμπειρία μου εδώ και δύο χρόνια με το σάητε μας, και περίπου 20 ετών μπροστά στους υπολογιστές, με έμαθε να αντιμετωπίζω με ένα, μονάχα, "σοβαρό" τρόπο μηνύματα σαν το δικό σου από χρήστες που, προφανώς, γράφτηκαν για συγκεκριμένους λόγους:

ΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑχαχαχΑΧχαχαχ..... ΕΥΓΕ!
"Κάτω οι πισάδες που κλέβουν τους φτωχούς Μακιντοσάδες"
(και αυτό το είπε προς αυτόν που δουλεύει ΤΣΑΜΠΑ για άλλους... Νάης, νάης...)

--------------------
Πύρρο:
Δεν ξέρω αν το WinAMP "αργοπεθαίνει", μα ακόμη το βλέπω να είναι ο no.1 player. Εγώ, από την άλλη, θεωρώ βλακεία το πως το έχουν εμπλουτίσει με νέες δυνατότητες - και δεν είμαι ο μόνος. Το προτιμούσα σαν PLAYER, και όχι σαν πολυ-μηχανή του καφέ. Έτσι, καταντά ακόμη πιο βαρύ από ό,τι πρέπει. Δοκίμασε, για να γελάσεις, την παλαιότερη έκδοση 2.64 (κυκλοφορεί ακόμη σε πολλά στέκια στο web) να δεις τι θα πει "ελαφρύ"..!  :Wink: 

Σχετικά με το "Μουλάρι", το πρόβλημα που λες είναι πως τα περισσότερα "original" P2P και οι κλώνοι τους βγαίνουν σε παραθύρια. Σε Linux και MacOS βγαίνουν μεν κλώνοι, "παίζουν" όμως με άλλο κώδικα, άλλα libraries, άλλη λογική, και εμφανίζεται ό,τι πρόβλημα μπορείς να φανταστείς. Δες το Linux: το καλύτερο "μουλάρι" είναι το amule, το οποίο μέχρι πριν μια έκδοση δεν είχε kademlia (!!!). Τσέκαρε το Shareaza σε Windows, και βρες κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλού - ποιό, το... mldonkey? Τραγικές διαφορές σε απόδοση και ταχύτητες. Κατάλαβες τι εννοώ; Βγαίνουν, μεν, κλώνοι, μα ποτέ δεν συγκρίνονται με την original codebase των εφαρμογών (για αυτό και πολλοί λινουξάδες προσπαθούν να τρέξουν μουλάρι μέσω wine - μα "χάνει μνήμη", το καταραμένο... :-( )

Τέλος, για το h264, όπως ξέρετε, όχι μόνο διαφοροποιούνται μεταξύ τους οι διάφοροι αλγόριθμοι συμπίεσης, μα και οι εκδοχές τους. Άλλες δυνατότητες έχει το DivX, άλλες το XviD, άσχετα με το πόσα κοινά έχουν (π.χ. quarterpel που να λειτουργεί αρχικά είχε το XviD... GMC που να λειτουργεί, το DivX). Ο πληρέστερος, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλγόριθμος h264 ήταν ο x264 για win, μα η Ahead (ναι, ναι, του Nero) "τσίμπησε" το δημιουργό του που τώρα δουλεύει για το project Nero Digital (το οποίο έχει κάνει απίστευτα άλματα σε επιδόσεις και ποιότητα). Στο Quicktime υποστηρίζονται "οι βασικές" δυνατότητες h264 και δεν θα έχει και πολύ σχέση με την τελική μορφή του αλγόριθμου. Όσο για το "με τι software `παίζω`"...

x264
VirtualDub

(τι άλλο περιμένατε;  :Wink:  )

...και πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα και το καλό MeGUI, του ίδιου του Doom9, που όμως μου βγάζει παιγμένα χρώματα στη συμπίεση... Α... Γουελ...  Θα τη βρω τη λύση...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Το "μπάσταρδο" του Wan έχει την κυριολεκτική έννοια της λέξης: "μπλεγμένο", "μιγαδικό" ή και "υβριδικό". Αφού τρέχει σε περιβάλλον 32bit και εφαρμογές 64bit, μάλλον ο χαρακτηρισμός ισχύει... Α, το μπάσταρδο..!  :Wink:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πύρρο:
> Δεν ξέρω αν το WinAMP "αργοπεθαίνει", μα ακόμη το βλέπω να είναι ο no.1 player. Εγώ, από την άλλη, θεωρώ βλακεία το πως το έχουν εμπλουτίσει με νέες δυνατότητες - και δεν είμαι ο μόνος. Το προτιμούσα σαν PLAYER, και όχι σαν πολυ-μηχανή του καφέ. Έτσι, καταντά ακόμη πιο βαρύ από ό,τι πρέπει. Δοκίμασε, για να γελάσεις, την παλαιότερη έκδοση 2.64 (κυκλοφορεί ακόμη σε πολλά στέκια στο web) να δεις τι θα πει "ελαφρύ"..!


Winamp είχα από παλιά, πολύ παλιά. Το μόνο "βάρος" έχει να κάνει την έκδοση 3.χ που πραγματικά χαντάκωσε τον winamp, μια και με μόνο τελικό κέρδος τα freeform skins, ίσως και το unicode support σε κάποιο μέτρο, το development είχε βαλτώσει για χρόνια. Πάντως αν βγάλεις τα modern skins, δεν βλέπω πόσο βαρύτερος έχει γίνει ο ίδιος ο winamp (decoding engine διαλέγεις, αμα και καλά θες την nitrane --αν και νομίζω ότι την είχαν αλλάξει πριν τη 2.64), μια και η library είναι και η ίδια plugin (όπως και τα αμφιβόλου χρησιμότητας ripping/burning engines). Και τελοσπάντων, συγκριτικά με το τι επεξεργαστές κυκλοφορούσαν κάθε εποχή, ο winamp έχει γίνει ελαφρύτερος.

Αν σε νοιάζει κάτι πραγματικά ελαφρύ, δεν τον fubar2000 (ο P.P. που τον έχει γράψει, είχε ασχοληθεί αρχικά με plugins του winamp πριν την κάνει *και* αυτός).

Οταν έγραφα ότι ο winamp αργοπεθαίνει, με παρεξήγησες. Δεν εννοώ: _ο παλιός και ντεμοντέ και πασέ winamp υποκλείνεται στα γυαλιστερό, ασημί iTMS-integrated, out-of-the-box-iPod-supporting iTunes._ Εννοώ ότι έχουν φύγει πρακτικά _όλοι_ οι αρχικοί developers, και η Nullsoft έχει γίνει ένα καθως-πρέπει τμήμα της AOL. ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να δούμε το νέο gnutella ή το νέο waste να κυκλοφορεί από την Nullsoft του 2005. Αυτό που πρόκειται να δούμε είναι περισσότερα εικονίδια της AOL στον installer, και ίσως κανα AOL music store που θα πουλάει WMA. Γιούπι!

Και είναι πραγματικά κρίμα, γιατί ο winamp και ιστορία έχει, και σε πολλά πράγματα είναι ακόμα πολύ μπροστά: π.χ. το AVS, στο οποίο με λίγο χρόνο μπορώ ακόμα και εγώ να φτιάξω ένα ψιλοενυντυπωσιακό visualisation: ΔΕΝ θα μπορούσε να το είχε βγάλει κανένας άλλος. Είναι κάτι που θελει πραγματικά αγάπη για το πρόγραμμα που φτιάχνεις, και όχι απλά να προσθέτεις features για να γεμίσεις μια checklist: Σε μία άλλη εταιρία, αν απλά βάζανε τα PRESET μόνο του AVS θα κάνανε party ότι έχουν και γ*μω τα visualisations. Η παλιά nullsoft έφτιαξε το AVS επειδή γουστάρανε.  :Respekt: 


Και τελειώνοντας την ιστορική αυτή αναδρομή  :Razz: , θα ήθελα να απονείμω στον εαυτό μου αυτό:  :Offtopic: 



(Για a/emule πάει και έρχεται, για τα υπόλοιπα επιμένω. Στις λεπτομέρειες για το h264 δεν ξέρω, θα το κοιτάξω)

----------


## WAntilles

2 σύντομες παρατηρήσεις μόνο, φυσικά πάντα  :Offtopic:   :Mr. Green: 

1. Το Winamp ήταν και είναι ακόμα διαμαντάκι αρκεί να ξέρετε ποιά έκδοση να χρησιμοποιείτε.
*2.95*

2. Σχετικά με τα του Πάπια περί μουλαριών και μουλαριών-συμβατών, τρέχω εδώ και μήνες μόνιμα mldonkey (στο Gentoo) και δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Ducklord

Πύρρο, point taken. Σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο - μα, δεν βλέπω το Winamp να εξαφανίζεται για πολύ καιρό ακόμη αφού, απλά, δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά αντίστοιχα. Δες πόσοι players έχουν "winamp skin", μα και πάλι, δεν τους προτιμούν οι χρήστες. Κάτι το όνομα, κάτι η ευκολία...
Ανάθεμα στην ΑΟΛ μου, ανάθεμα...

Για το h264, θα βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο σάητε του videolan (αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Wantilles: Το mldonkey, έχει emule credits; Εεεργκ... Κατάλαβες τι έλεγα;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## pelasgian

> Έχει δίκιο ο WAntilles. Αν δεν παίζει κανείς παιχνίδια, ένα PC μπορεί να αντέξει άνετα μια πενταετία. Οι περισσότεροι αναβαθμίζουμε τα PCιά μας για να παίζουμε τα καινούρια παιχνίδια.


Εγώ κάνω τη δουλειά μου με ένα pentium 3/1Ghz. Με εξαίρεση τη μνήμη (1.5Gb) που ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή, δεν έχω κάποιο υπολογιστικό στένωμα (computational bottleneck). Το μηχάνημά μου πάει σφαίρα σε αυτά που θέλω (fedora core 2.5 (βασικά 2 με updates του 3)). Το μηχάνημα είναι του 98/99. 

Επίσης παίζω και παιχνίδια: σε 29" οθόνη, με full THX και dolby. Πήρα playstiation! με 200 ευρώ πριν δύο χρόνια! Δεν έκανα από το 99 κάποια σοβαρή αναβάθμιση. (Με εξαίρεση τις διάφορες οθόνες και κάτι μεταχειρισμένα εξάρτήματα.)  

Παντελώς αντικαταναλωτικός. Αν γίνετε έτσι και εσείς, θα κλείσει η βιομηχανία!

----------


## megahead13

Δικός μου είσαι κι εσύ pelasgian!!! Χεχε! Παρομοίως καμία σοβαρή αναβάθμιση γενικότερα από τότε που ασχολούμαι με τους υπολογιστές, αν εξαιρέσεις μνήμη και αποθηκευτικό χώρο. Τη μόνη σοβαρή αναβάθμιση σε μητρική και επεξεργαστή (και αναγκαστικά και σε μνήμη) την πραγματοποίησα το Νοέμβρη, εξαιτίας της λ@λ@κίας που έκανα και έκαψα, όπως προανέφερα, τον προηγούμενο Duron μου ( RIP  :Crying:  )

----------


## sdikr

> Επίσης παίζω και παιχνίδια: σε 29" οθόνη, με full THX και dolby. Πήρα playstiation! με 200 ευρώ πριν δύο χρόνια! Δεν έκανα από το 99 κάποια σοβαρή αναβάθμιση. (Με εξαίρεση τις διάφορες οθόνες και κάτι μεταχειρισμένα εξάρτήματα.)
> 
> Παντελώς αντικαταναλωτικός. Αν γίνετε έτσι και εσείς, θα κλείσει η βιομηχανία!


Αντικαταναλωτικός,  με 29αρα τηλεόραση,  ps2,  και thx  system  ......   :Mr. Green:

----------


## sandman

> Εγώ κάνω τη δουλειά μου με ένα pentium 3/1Ghz. Με εξαίρεση τη μνήμη (1.5Gb) που ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή, δεν έχω κάποιο υπολογιστικό στένωμα (computational bottleneck). Το μηχάνημά μου πάει σφαίρα σε αυτά που θέλω (fedora core 2.5 (βασικά 2 με updates του 3)). Το μηχάνημα είναι του 98/99.


Σσσσ, μην τα λέτε αυτά προς τα έξω. 

Κάθε χρήστης πρέπει να έχει 2 sli κάρτες γραφικών, 4 εως 8 raid δίσκους, τουλάχιστον 2 tft monitors,  dual core cpus, 500-600αρι τροφοδοτικό και κουτί-ντουλάπα . Α ναι, και 4Gb ram, αλλιώς έχεις πατίνι, όχι pc.

----------


## WAntilles

> Σσσσ, μην τα λέτε αυτά προς τα έξω. 
> 
> Κάθε χρήστης πρέπει να έχει 2 sli κάρτες γραφικών, 4 εως 8 raid δίσκους, τουλάχιστον 2 tft monitors,  dual core cpus, 500-600αρι τροφοδοτικό και κουτί-ντουλάπα . Α ναι, και 4Gb ram, αλλιώς έχεις πατίνι, όχι pc.


Ο μόνος περιορισμός που έθεσα για να μην είναι πατίνι, είναι το *1GB RAM*. Τίποτα άλλο.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## mperedim

> Μόνο σε command line;
> 
> Εμπαίζει ή δεν εμπαίζει η Apple τον κοσμάκη λοιπόν; Που παίρνουνε ένα πολύ καλό 64-bit CPU και το "φρενάρουν" με ένα 32-bit OS που το "μοσχοπουλάνε" μάλιστα ώς τέλειο και πανάκεια;


Ρε συ χαλάρωσε λίγο, έχεις πάρει το φλογοβόλο και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος :-P

Δε σε εμπαίζει κανείς, δε σου πουλάει ούτε λειτουργικό με ανύπαρκτο multitasking, ούτε το τέλειο O/S ούτε κάποια πανάκεια. Επίσης, δε σου ΜΟΣΧΟπουλάει, αν συγκρίνεις με αντίστοιχες desktop διανομές Linux (π.χ. Suse, Xandros) ή τα Windows XP Pro η τιμή είναι *πάρα πολύ λογική*. Και όσο για τα 32-bit στο λέει ξερά: μεγάλε, άμα η graphical εφαρμογή σου θέλει πάνω από 4 Gbytes ξέχασέ το, είτε πάρε τα κουβαδάκια σου και σε άλλη παραλία (λειτουργικό) ή άλλαξε εφαρμογή (64-bit command line, 32-bit GUI, επικοινωνία με inter process communication <-- feasible, αλλά όχι και ότι πιο απλό). Άμα δε θέλει, τότε μη μασάς, το performance hit είναι μηδενικό (Σ.Σ: μηδενικό ίσως όχι, αλλά σίγουρα αρκετά μικρό). 

Δε σου κάνουν/αρκούν τα παραπάνω; Θες ένα 64-bit pure σύστημα; No sweat, δε θα πλακωθούμε κιόλας :-) Αλλά τα όσα είπες για το multi-tasking και τις επιπλοκές μίξης 32/64 bit είναι τόσο ακριβή όσο το να γράψω εγώ ότι τα Windows XP είναι ασταθή ... επειδή είναι broken ο οδηγός της κάρτας γραφικών μου (!).

----------


## mrsaccess

Το μοναδικό που με ενοχλεί στους mac είναι αυτή η καραμέλα ότι είναι επαγγελματικά, για επαγγελματίες κτλ.

Ποιους επαγγελματίες ρε παιδιά; ΈΛΕΟΣ!

Το 100% των επαγγελματιών μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του σε wintel (ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους χρήστες linux και/ή amd αλλά αυτός είναι ο όρος) ενώ μόνο ένα ποσοστό πολύ μικρότερο του 10% -ίσως μικρότερο και του 1%- μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του KAI σε mac.

Επομένως οι επαγγελματίες χρησιμοποιούν wintel.

----------


## toRus

Αρκετές βλακείες διαβάσαμε στο thread, νομίζω καιρός είναι να κλείσει γιατί μετατραπήκαμε όλοι σε trolls. Επειδή δεν έχω ποστάρει θα μου επτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω και εγώ λίγο με τον DuckLord και τον WAntilles γιατί το Forum παραπονιέται διαμαρτύρεται ότι έχω καιρό να γράψω κάτι.

@DuckLord: Ε όχι και αθόρυβο το PC σου. Δοκίμασες να κοιμηθείς στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με αυτό ; Πολλοί έχουν διαφορετική γνώμη για το θόρυβο. Προσωπικά έχω 10δες υπολογιστές, παλιούς, καινούργιους, υδρόψηκτους, mac, pc, unix ... Οτιδήποτε 10ετίας μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά θορυβώδες σε σχέση με τον Apple Cube μου.

Επίσης, ... ε όχι και Porsche τα PeeCee !!! Καλά, φθηνά και άγια αλλά πιο πολύ για datsun μου θυμίζουν. Το PowerMac ναι, αυτό θα μπορούσα να πω ότι είναι Porsche.

@WAntilles: Πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιος που ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω (το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα και για όλους). Το ότι το 1988 αγόρασες PC ενώ υπήρχαν απείρως καλύτερα μηχανήματα θα σε στιγματίζει μια ζωή. Το ότι έμεινες 15 χρόνια με x86 και Winblows χωρίς να δοκιμάσεις και να αγοράσεις άλλο σύστημα δεν σε τιμάει ιδιαίτερα αν θες να το παίζεις ψαγμένος. Το ότι δοκιμάζεις το Linux είναι μια καλή αρχή - όταν καταφέρεις να κάνεις όλες τις δουλειές σου με αυτό χωρίς την ανάγκη των Windoze θα σου πω και μπράβο. Εκτός αν το 90% των δουλειών σου είναι να κάνεις update το σύστημα και να κάνεις compile πρόγραμματα για λόγους benchmarking, οπότε πάω πάσο.

Ναι, είμαι professional και enthusiast ταυτόχρονα. Τα Mac είναι αρκετά καλά μηχανήματα για πολλές χρήσεις και το OS τους καλό (αλλά όχι τέλειο). Το 32bit και 64bit είναι μόνο για να πετάμε ανούσια επιχειρήματα αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιούμε στην πράξη. Στις προσωπικές μου ανάγκες δε χρειάζομαι να τρέχω Oracle σε 64bit σύστημα, αλλιώς θα είχα Solaris σε UltraSparc στο γραφείο μου. Το γεγονός όμως ότι μπορώ να έχω 8GB RAM στο Mac μου σε λογική τιμή μου είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο.

Η ουσία είναι πως όσο κι αν έχουν προσεγγίσει τo MacOS τα Window$ και τo Linux και αντίστροφα εξακολουθεί να ισχύει το ρητό "think different". Που στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πάψεις να σκέφτεσαι και να υιοθετείς metaphors από τα Win στη χρήση του Mac αλλιώς θα σου φαίνονται παράξενα. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πολλοί δυσκολεύονται στη χρήση τους αφού έχουν "μάθει" μόνο Windoze σε μια προακατειλημένη κοινωνία και ένα ανεπαρκές εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιος που δεν έχει δει Η/Υ ποτέ του θα είναι πολύ πιο αποδοτικός σε ένα Mac από ότι σε ένα "PC". Το ίδιο μπορεί να ισχύει και για κάποιον που χρησιμοποιούσε υπολογιστές πολύ πριν να εμφανιστούν τα "Παράθυρα".

Λέγοντας αυτά, δε θα είχα κάνενα ενδοιασμό να προτείνω σε κάποιον να δοκιμάσει το Mac αρκεί να είναι αρκετά αδαής με το αντικείμενο (ώστε να του φανούν όλα φυσικά) ή σε έναν που ξέρει πολλά αλλά φοβόταν να κάνει switch γιατί τον πληροφόρησαν ότι δε μπορεί να "βρει" προγράμματα ή γιατί δε θα μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Αλλά, λόγω της κατάστασης που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα (i.e. Rainbow) προσωπικά έχω αποθαρρύνει πολλούς να αγοράσουν Mac :-(

----------


## Slammer

Αυτά που γραφει ο torus θα μπορούσαν να ειναι γραμμένα ακριβως ετσι, και αντι τη λέξη Mac και MacOS να χρησιμοποιούνταν η λέξη gnome......  (εξάλου και το gnome ειναι σαφώς επιρρεασμένο απο τον Mac....)

----------


## WAntilles

> Η ουσία είναι πως όσο κι αν έχουν προσεγγίσει τo MacOS τα Window$ και τo Linux και αντίστροφα εξακολουθεί να ισχύει το ρητό "think different".


Φυσικά γνωρίζεις ότι γραμματικά είναι παντελώς λάθος αυτό και ότι το σωστό είναι *Think differently*.




> Που στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πάψεις να σκέφτεσαι και να υιοθετείς metaphors από τα Win στη χρήση του Mac αλλιώς θα σου φαίνονται παράξενα.
> 
> ........................................................................................................................  ........
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιος που δεν έχει δει Η/Υ ποτέ του θα είναι πολύ πιο αποδοτικός σε ένα Mac από ότι σε ένα "PC".


Για δές αυτό:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=22

Σχετίζεται με αυτά που είπαμε εδώ.

----------


## Kayser Soze

> Φυσικά γνωρίζεις ότι γραμματικά είναι παντελώς λάθος αυτό και ότι το σωστό είναι *Think differently*.


Πες τα! Δεν φτάνει που βγάζουν πατίνια Fisherprice, είναι και αναλφάβητοι! 

ΥΓ.: Είσαι απίστευτος!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ducklord

toRus, είχα πει πως "πρέπει να ξέρεις πως να το κουμαντάρεις για να το οδηγήσεις" και πως "αν δεν ξέρεις πως να κουμαντάρεις υπολογιστή, πάρε Mac". Αφού συμφωνούμε, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί λες ό,τι λες.

Πέρα, όμως, από αυτά...
Χαίρομαι που εξ' αποστάσεως γνωρίζεις το πως το, κόστους περίπου €180 κουτί του πισί μου =ΔΕΝ= εμποδίζει το θόρυβο και =ΔΕΝ= με αφήνει να κοιμηθώ. Αλήθεια... Πως το μάντεψες; Με τη λογική "Αποκλείεται κάτι πέρα του Μακ μου να μην κάνει φασαρία" που, άλλωστε, είναι απολύτως έγκυρη και εμπεριστατωμένη; Λυπάμαι. Μηδέν θόρυβος. Φέρε να βάλουμε ντεσιμπελόμετρο και να τα συγκρίνουμε. Και, με την ευκαιρία, ναι, κοιμάμαι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο.

Όσο για το "καλά, φθηνά και άγια", και επειδή σχολίασες τις βλακείες που έχουν ειπωθεί...
Θα παρακαλέσω ο επόμενος επαγγελματίας που θα εμφανιστεί να δηλώσει, επιτέλους, το ΠΟΥ είναι καλύτεροι οι Mac διότι ΔΕΝ είναι καλύτεροι σε όλα. Το ξαναζήτησα και νωρίτερα. Πιστεύεις πως, για παράδειγμα, είναι καλύτερο να πάρει έναν Mac από ό,τι ένα PC όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για "γενική χρήση υπολογιστή"; Θα τον βοηθάς εσύ στα προβλήματά του, ή η Rainbow, που οι ίδιοι οι Μακιντοσάδες θάβετε; Θα του βρίσκεις εσύ προγράμματα, ή η Rainbow, με διπλάσια τιμή από το εξωτερικό; Θα του προτείνεις εσύ τις EIZO ως επαγγελματικές οθόνες που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να δουλέψουν με Mac, ή η Rainbow που θα του πει "άστες μωρέ και πάρε Apple", που έχει το ίδιο κόστος και τη μισή ποιότητα;

Ας πάρει, ο οποιοσδήποτε, Μακ. Λες και με νοιάζει. Ένας λιγότερος να με ρωτά πως να κάνει κάποια πράγματα...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## toRus

> Φυσικά γνωρίζεις ότι γραμματικά είναι παντελώς λάθος αυτό και ότι το σωστό είναι *Think differently*.



Όπως και συ ίσως ξέρεις (μάλλον όχι), πιθανότατα ήταν η απάντηση της Apple στο "Think IBM" της ΙΒΜ. Ναι, για αυτούς που θυμούνται, η IBM ήταν ο εχθρός όταν ακόμη την Micro$oft δεν την ήξερε ούτε η μάνα της. Ή μήπως δεν έχεις ξανακούσει την έννοια ιδιωματισμός ; Μήπως το "think big" σου έρχεται καλύτερα ;





> Χαίρομαι που εξ' αποστάσεως γνωρίζεις το πως το, κόστους περίπου €180 κουτί του πισί μου =ΔΕΝ= εμποδίζει το θόρυβο και =ΔΕΝ= με αφήνει να κοιμηθώ. Αλήθεια... Πως το μάντεψες; Με τη λογική "Αποκλείεται κάτι πέρα του Μακ μου να μην κάνει φασαρία" που, άλλωστε, είναι απολύτως έγκυρη και εμπεριστατωμένη; Λυπάμαι. Μηδέν θόρυβος. Φέρε να βάλουμε ντεσιμπελόμετρο και να τα συγκρίνουμε.


Εφόσον έχεις ανεμιστηράκι υπάρχει θόρυβος. Δεν πας να το έχεις και στα 5V. Έχω και εγώ "αθόρυβο" PC. Ο θόρυβος πάντως είναι υποκειμενικός. Ξέρω πολλούς που μπορούν και κοιμούνται με την τηλεόραση ή το ραδιόφωνο στη διαπασών. Έχω διαπιστώσει επίσης ότι αυτοί που έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ή χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά Η/Υ είναι αρκετά πιο ανεκτικοί στον εκνευριστικό θόρυβό του. Δεν ξέρω, τελικά ίσως φταίει που μου αρέσει η κλασσική μουσική και όχι η heavy metal.





> Και, με την ευκαιρία, ναι, κοιμάμαι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο.


Δεν ξέρω μπορεί είσαι πολυ γέρος και να κουφάθηκες τελείως ή να μην έχει περάσει ικανός αριθμός ετών από τότε που απολύθηκες από το στρατό ;-)





> Πιστεύεις πως, για παράδειγμα, είναι καλύτερο να πάρει έναν Mac από ό,τι ένα PC όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για "γενική χρήση υπολογιστή"; Θα τον βοηθάς εσύ στα προβλήματά του, ή η Rainbow, που οι ίδιοι οι Μακιντοσάδες θάβετε; Θα του βρίσκεις εσύ προγράμματα, ή η Rainbow, με διπλάσια τιμή από το εξωτερικό; Θα του προτείνεις εσύ τις EIZO ως επαγγελματικές οθόνες που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να δουλέψουν με Mac, ή η Rainbow που θα του πει "άστες μωρέ και πάρε Apple", που έχει το ίδιο κόστος και τη μισή ποιότητα;


Πρώτα από όλα θα αντιμετωπίσει λιγότερα προβλήματα. Ειδικά ένας "ψαγμένος" σε λίγες μέρες θα αισθάνεται right at home με το MacOSX. Τα προβλήματα θα αφορούν κυρίως τους απλούς/αδαείς χρήστες και έχουν να κάνουν με την έλλειψη ελληνικού MSOffice και την απερίγραπτη αντιμετώπιση από τη Rainbow. Δε θα πείσω ποτέ κανέναν να αγοράσει οτιδήποτε από τη Rainbow.

Για πες μου ποια "προγράμματα" έχεις στο μυαλό σου ;  Μή μου πεις ότι βάλθηκαν οι Έλληνες να αγοράζουν προγράμματα για το PC τους.





> Ας πάρει, ο οποιοσδήποτε, Μακ. Λες και με νοιάζει. Ένας λιγότερος να με ρωτά πως να κάνει κάποια πράγματα...


Σε καταλαβαίνω. Έχω δεκάδες άτομα που με ρωτούνε (μερικά σε καθημερινή βάση) για ένα σωρό μ@λ@κ!ες σχετικά με το PeeCee τους.

----------


## Ducklord

Φίλτατε, φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο. Τα επίπεδα θορύβου είναι κάτι το καθαρά υποκειμενικό που εξαρτάται από το άτομο. Προσωπικά, λοιπόν, δεν με ενοχλεί. Υπάρχουν δε και παντελώς αθόρυβα κουτιά για πισί, που δεν κοστίζουν και πολλά, καθώς και ψύκτρες χωρίς ανεμιστήρες (ρίξε μια ματιά σε μερικά online shops)... Και δεν μιλάμε για υδρόψυξη μα απλή, παθητική ψύξη. Φυσικά, δεν είναι ό,τι πρέπει για τους οβερκλόκερς, μα για όσους θέλουν ένα PC "σαν Μάκ", είναι μια χαρά...  :Wink:  Κατά τα άλλα, κλασσική; Εεεργκ.... Ναι..... Με έπιασες... Ίσως όχι "μέταλ-μέταλ", μα... Τέσπα...  :Smile: 

Επίσης...



> Μή μου πεις ότι βάλθηκαν οι Έλληνες να αγοράζουν προγράμματα για το PC τους


...ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑκριβώς!  :Wink: 

Και...



> Σε καταλαβαίνω. Έχω δεκάδες άτομα που με ρωτούνε (μερικά σε καθημερινή βάση) για ένα σωρό μ@λ@κ!ες σχετικά με το PeeCee τους.


...ΑΑΑΑΑκρ... Χμμμ... Το ξανάγραψα αυτό..! Ένυγουεη, το είπα από την αρχή: ο Mac δεν είναι "τόσο ευέλικτος" όσο τα πισιά, διότι είναι και, ως ένα βαθμό, "fool-proof" μηχάνημα. Δεν μπορεί ο χρήστης να αρχίσει να δοκιμάζει ό,τι κάρτα γραφικών του δάνεισε ο μπαντζανάκης του, ενώ τις περισσότερες φορές δεν έχει καν τις γνώσεις να αρχίσει να δοκιμάζει διαφορετικούς drivers για να πιάσει 10 καρέ παραπάνω στο Doom 3. Οι γνήσιοι, "σωστοί" Μακιντοσάδες, =ΔΕΝ= το ψάχνουν το μηχάνημά τους. It just works. Το αγοράζουν, το χρησιμοποιούν για καμιά 5ετία και μετά το πετάνε και παίρνουν καινούργιο. Τουλάχιστον, η δραματική πλειοψηφία όσων γνώρισα (και οι... δέκα..!). Δεν νομίζω πως διαφωνούμε αγαπητέ!  :Smile: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## toRus

> Δεν νομίζω πως διαφωνούμε αγαπητέ!


Όχι ρε, απλώς είπα να ανεβάσω λίγο τα posts γιατί είχα κάτι χρόνια να γράψω. Είχα και κάτι βαρεμάρες χθες ... Sorry αν ήμουν λιγάκι επιθετικός.

 :Redface:

----------


## Ducklord

Ναι βρε, μα κράζω από την αρχή να ξεκαθαρίζουμε το "για ποιούς κάνουν οι Μάκ", γιατί είμαστε δημόσιο φόρουμ. Αν κανείς διαβάσει ένα θρεντάκι που θα λέει μονάχα "κορυφαίοι οι Μακ, άπαιχτοι, όλα τέλεια" και πάει και αγοράσει επειδή τον πείσαμε, μόνο και μόνο για να αρχίσει τα "Πού είναι το Office σε κόπια", "γιατί μου τρώει φρίκες το Doom3" ή "γιατί γυρνάει πιο γρήγορα τους κύβους το Lightwave στο πισί του κουνιάδου μου, που του κόστισε τα μισά", ε, μάλλον θα κληθούμε να βγάλουμε το τρύπι από τη φίδα και να του εξηγήσουμε πως "ναι μεν είναι καλοί έως και κορυφαίοι, ΑΛΛΑ"...

Και, το σημαντικότερο κατ' εμέ, σε σχέση με τη νοοτροπία του Έλληνα, ήταν αυτό που είπες εσύ στην αρχή: "Μή μου πεις ότι βάλθηκαν οι Έλληνες να αγοράζουν προγράμματα για το PC τους"...  :Wink: 
Άσε, μην προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε τους αρχάριους ΜΑΚιντοσάδες, γιατί άμα αρχίσουν τα "γιατί δεν βγαίνουν παιχνίδια" και "πού βρίσκω το τάδε ίζο" θα τρέχουμε και δεν θα σώνουμε...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Philip_

Για τους ΜΑΚαδες και το Think Different:Think Practical

Για τους ΜΑΚαδες που μιλάνε για "ομορφιά" και "καλαισθησία" : Computers are not a fashion statement.

----------


## kadronarxis

Τσιμπάς το mac mini, από πλαίσιο(και δεν το πάω μία το μαγαζί), τσιμπάς και την 19-άρα acer, 299 ευρώ, βάζεις και ένα πληκτρολόγιο .....microsoft :Very Happy:  ...... και είσαι κύριος!


Το κακό είναι δεν μπορείς να πάρεις από αυτούς μνήμη, και πληκτρολόγια apple.

----------


## sdikr

> Τσιμπάς το mac mini, από πλαίσιο(και δεν το πάω μία το μαγαζί), τσιμπάς και την 19-άρα acer, 299 ευρώ, βάζεις και ένα πληκτρολόγιο .....microsoft ...... και είσαι κύριος!


Οταν θα θελήσεις να βάλεις κάτι απο hardware  (μνήμη,  σκληρό, κανα tv tuner κλπ)  να σε δώ    :Mr. Green:

----------


## kadronarxis

:Very Happy:  sdikr.

Λες  ε;
 Αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις μεγαλύτερο σκληρό δίσκο.Και μνήμη μπορείς.Τώρα για tv tuner,σίγουρα όχι, αλλά τι να το κάνω;!! Εκείνη η ατι 9200 είναι που μου τη δίνει αλλα θα το παλέψω!Πάντως θα περιμένω όπως είπε και παραπάνω ένας φίλος να το δώσουν με το tiger λειτουργικό.

----------


## sdikr

> Αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις μεγαλύτερο σκληρό δίσκο.Και μνήμη μπορείς.


Πέρνει δίσκο 2.5 ιν,  και ακριβοί και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάνε μέχρι 80gb,  ενα slot για μνήμη, οπότε πετάς την παλιά και βάζεις καινούργια.

Αν φυσικά δεν σκαλίζεις πολύ το μηχάνημα σου (και δεν σε πιάνει μια μανία να δοκιμάσεις τα πάντα που θα παίσουν στα χέρια σου)  τότε είναι καλό

----------


## sandman

> Πέρνει δίσκο 2.5 ιν,  και ακριβοί και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάνε μέχρι 80gb,  ενα slot για μνήμη, οπότε πετάς την παλιά και βάζεις καινούργια.


Ξέχασες να πεις πως είναι και σχεδόν αθόρυβοι και κρύοι μιας και  καίνε ~4Watt αντί για ~15W που καίνει οι των 3,5''. Βέβαια είναι και πιο αργοί, καθώς οι περισσότεροι λειτουργούν στις 5400 στροφές.

Εγώ το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά για 2,5'' στο desktop, μιας και με τον θόρυβο δεν τα πάω καλά. Ελπίζω τώρα με το PS3 και το xbox360, που παίρνουν και τα δύο δίσκους 2,5'', να αυξηθεί η παραγωγή και να πέσουν οι τιμές.

Και κάτι που δεν ανέφερε κανείς και ίσως να ενδιαφέρει πολλούς, η apple έχει μια μικρή έκπτωση σε όλα της τα προϊόντα στους φοιτητές, νομίζω 5%, οπότε αν είανι να αγοράσετε mac κάντε το πριν την ορκομωσία.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Παίδες, ο Mac Mini σχεδιάστηκε με την μερίδα των home-users υπόψη. Δλδ των χρηστών που μπαίνουν στο web να δούνε καμμιά σελιδούλα, να στείλουν κανα μεϊλάκι, που θέλουν να δούνε κανα ντιβιντάκι, να φτιάξουνε κανα αλμπουμάκι με τις φωτό από την ψηφιακή τους, να συρράψουν στο πιτς φιτίλι μια ταινιούλα με τα τελευταία τραβήγματα της εκδρομής του Σ/Κ, να γράψουν καμιά εκπομπούλα από την τιβούλα (ναι, υπάρχουν TV tuner) και να το κάνουν ντιβιντί. Προσέξτε τα υποκοριστικά. Δεν είναι για μένα, που σαν home χρήστης έχω μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις, δεν είναι για τον επαγγελματία. Όλα τα παραπάνω γίνονται θαυμάσια με 256ΜΒ RAM, και φυσικά θα γίνουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα με περισσότερη. BTW, η μνήμη στον mini είναι user-replaceable-part και δεν ακυρώνει την εγγύηση η αλλαγή της, απλά το tricky είναι να ανοίξεις το κουτί  :Smile: 
Για τον παραπάνω χρήστη, ο mini είναι καταπληκτική επιλογή, γιατί θα κάνει όλες τις παραπάνω δουλίτσες μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά από τη στιγμή που θα πρωτοανοίξει τον υπολογιστή του. Και φυσικά χωρίς να ανησυχήσει για το αν πρέπει να σηκώσει firewall, antivirus, και λοιπά άγνωστα περιστατικά.
Εκεί στοχεύει η Apple με τον mini, και φαίνεται ότι κερδίζει το στοίχημα που έβαλε με τον εαυτό της. Αποδειξη ότι το συζητάτε εδώ...  :Wink: 




> Και, το σημαντικότερο κατ' εμέ, σε σχέση με τη νοοτροπία του Έλληνα, ήταν αυτό που είπες εσύ στην αρχή: "Μή μου πεις ότι βάλθηκαν οι Έλληνες να αγοράζουν προγράμματα για το PC τους"...


ΥΓ: Όποιος ψάχνει, βρίσκει.  :Wink:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Όλα τα παραπάνω γίνονται θαυμάσια με 256ΜΒ RAM, και φυσικά θα γίνουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα με περισσότερη.


Εδώ θέλω να διαφωνήσω. Χωρίς να αναφερθώ σε πατίνια και κουδουνίστρες, το να δίνεις ένα μηχάνημα με 256 RAM, την οποία θα πρέπει να πετάξεις για να αναβαθμίσεις, μια και υπάρχει ένα μόνο slot ρίχνει το mac mini ΠΟΛΥ στα μάτια μου. Δε λέω, καλό είναι να έχεις ένα φτηνό μοντέλο για τους νέους χρήστες, αλλά όχι κι'έτσι. Ειδικά όταν οι νέοι χρήστες ΔΕΝ θα σκεφτούν να το αναβαθμίσουν άμεσα.

Tuner μπορώ να έχω και εξωτερικά όπως και δίσκο, ή και σε κάποιον άλλο υπολογιστή στο δίκτυο (μια και μεγάλη χωρητικότητα θέλω συνήθως για μουσική και ταινίες, για την οποία ακόμα και ένα 11ρι ασύρματο δίκτυο φτάνει και μένουν και ρέστα).

Η μνήμη όμως μου κόβει τα πόδια στο multitasking, ΚΑΙ δεν με αφήνει να χειριστώ το mini σαν mac: bootaρω, φορτώνω προγράμματα, και όταν τελειώσω μαζί τους, τα αφήνω ανοικτά* για όταν τα ξαναχρειαστώ, στο τέλος, αντί για shut down το βάζω να κάνει sleep. Τα 512 με βγάζουν ΗΜΙαξιοπρεπώς για μερικές ελαφριές δουλειές μαζί, αλλά αν θέλω να πάω στο 1 γίγα για να είμαι άνετος, θα το πληρώσω χρυσό.



*Για όσους δεν έχουν δουλέψει μήλα, οι περισσότερες εφαρμογές ΔΕΝ κλείνουν όταν κλείσεις το τελευταίο τους παράθυρο.

----------


## microtera

Κάποιοι από τους συντάκτες του adslgr.com δεν μας τα λένε καλά:

Στις 29 Απριλίου η Apple βγάζει μετά από σχεδόν 2 χρόνια νέα έκδοση του λειτουργικού Mac OS (έκδοση 10.4 : Tiger)  το οποίο περιέχει πολλά νέα χαρακτηριστικά μερικά από τα οποία διαφημίζει η MS για το Longhorn που θα βγει μετά από 1-2 χρόνια.

Φυσικά αυτό δεν αποτελεί είδηση για το adslgr.com

Στις 16 Μαϊου η Apple κυκλοφορεί minor update στο παραπάνω σύστημα (έκδοση 10.4.1) το οποίο μεταξύ άλλων "διορθώνει" μερικώς ένα πιθανό κενό ασφαλείας σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση των widgets.

Για το adslgr.com ενώ η κυκλοφορία του νέου συστήματος Mac OS δεν αποτελεί σημαντική είδηση (όπως είναι πχ το "Windows χαμηλών απαιτήσεων αναπτύσσει η Microsoft για τους παλιούς υπολογιστές" ή άλλα δελτία τύπου που αναδημοσιεύει στην πρώτη σελίδα) αποτελεί σημαντική πρωτοσέλιδη είδηση το πιθανό κενό ασφαλείας των widgets του νέου Mac OS Χ.

Προφανώς κάποιοι από τους συντάκτες "πικαρίστικαν" από σχόλια στα φόρουμ και βάλθηκαν να μεταφράσουν από ξένα site επιλεκτικά αρνητικές ειδήσεις για το Mac OS οι οποίες αν αναγνωσθούν μεμονωμένα δημιουργούν το συμπέρασμα ότι η Apple έβγαλε ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα "τρυπητήρι".

Όμως πέρα από τα διάφορα παιδιαρίστικα "OS wars", στα οποία συμμετέχουμε όλοι μας για πλάκα, υπάρχει και η δεοντολογία. Η οποία εδώ δεν τηρήθηκε. Όταν θέλεις να θάψεις κάτι θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον πρώτα να το παρουσιάσεις... 

...Όσο για το "επικίνδυνο" Mac OS X εγώ συνεχίζω για 4η χρονιά να το χρησιμοποιώ 24/24 (εδώ και 20 μέρες το 10.4.1 με τα ανθρωποφάγα widgets!) έχοντας ανοιχτό το firewall και του router και του συστήματος και χωρίς να έχω τρέξει ποτέ antivirus, χωρίς να έχω συναντήσει ποτέ spyware, trojan και όλες τις ομορφιές των Windows.
Εσείς; Ποιό είναι το αγαπημένο σας antivirus;

----------


## sdikr

> Κάποιοι από τους συντάκτες του adslgr.com δεν μας τα λένε καλά:


Αντί να την λές σε κάποιους που ψάχνουν να βρούν ειδήσεις,  κάνε κάτι εσυ, βρες εσύ τις ειδήσεις!

Στην περίπτωση που δεν το πρόσεξες http://www.adslgr.com/submitnews.php

εκτός φυσικά αν άλλος είναι ο σκόπος σου




> Προφανώς κάποιοι από τους συντάκτες "πικαρίστικαν" από σχόλια στα φόρουμ και βάλθηκαν να μεταφράσουν από ξένα site επιλεκτικά αρνητικές ειδήσεις για το Mac OS οι οποίες αν αναγνωσθούν μεμονωμένα δημιουργούν το συμπέρασμα ότι η Apple έβγαλε ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα "τρυπητήρι".


Μπράβο ρε μεγάλε.

----------


## microtera

> Αντί να την λές σε κάποιους που ψάχνουν να βρούν ειδήσεις,  κάνε κάτι εσυ, βρες εσύ τις ειδήσεις!
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που δεν το πρόσεξες http://www.adslgr.com/submitnews.php


Φίλε μου το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα ήθελα είναι να κάνω copy/paste ένα δελτίο τύπου και να το παρουσιάσω ως είδηση. 




> εκτός φυσικά αν άλλος είναι ο σκόπος σου


μπα, κατά βάθος έχω καλό σκοπό...



> Μπράβο ρε μεγάλε.


δεν ήταν ανάγκη

----------


## sdikr

> Φίλε μου το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα ήθελα είναι να κάνω copy/paste ένα δελτίο τύπου και να το παρουσιάσω ως είδηση.


Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις παρατηρήσει,  αλλά τα ποιο πολλά site  αυτό κάνουν (ακόμα και τα αγαπημένα σου mac central etc etc)

Δεν σε είδα να λές τίποτα για το χώσιμο που τρώει η Ms  με τις τρύπες,  ή για τον firefox




> μπα, κατά βάθος έχω καλό σκοπό...


the road to hell is full of good .....

Οπώς είπα αν θέλεις ανέβασε καμία είδηση εσύ,  αλλιώς μην κάνεις παράπονα

----------


## WAntilles

Φίλε Microtera, είμαι ένας χρήστης υπολογιστών, και ταυτόχρονα τακτικό μέλος του φόρουμ, που δεν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ Mac.

Αν κάνουμε τη λογική υπόθεση ότι το 95% (για να μην πω παραπάνω) των τακτικών μελών του φόρουμ έχουν αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό, και ήταν πάντα μόνο χρήστες PC, τότε είναι πολύ λογικό να γνωρίζουν 5-10 έγκυρα sites να μαθαίνουν νέα για τα PC, ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ Mac.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω λοιπόν, και όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο sdikr, αφού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ να υποβάλλουν ειδήσεις, για τέτοιες "ελλείψεις" όπως τις χαρακτήρισες ειδήσεων σχετικές με Mac, ευθύνονται κατά κύριο λόγο τα μέλη που έχουν Mac και κανείς άλλος.

Ενεργοποιηθείτε, υποβάλλετε καμμιά είδηση πότε-πότε για Mac, και εδώ είμαστε να την εγκρίνουμε.

----------


## DrEthernet

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να συμπεριλάβετε και την κατηγορία "Macintosh" στο index του forum "Software & Hardware", ώστε να μπορούν να μάθουν όσοι θέλουν και τα διάφορα sites αλλά και τα προγράμματα που υπάρχουν; Λέω 'γω τώρα...

----------


## WAntilles

> Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να συμπεριλάβετε και την κατηγορία "Macintosh" στο index του forum "Software & Hardware", ώστε να μπορούν να μάθουν όσοι θέλουν και τα διάφορα sites αλλά και τα προγράμματα που υπάρχουν; Λέω 'γω τώρα...


Χμ.

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα.

----------


## WAntilles

http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1238

Αν πραγματικά επαληθευθεί αυτό, τότε είναι που δεν θα απλώσω ΠΟΤΕ χέρι σε Mac.

Η Apple είχε καλά CPU και τα πετάει στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων για τις υποδεέστερες και κατώτερες τεχνολογικά σαβούρες της Intel που εμπαίζουν συστηματικά τον κοσμάκη εδώ και 4.5 χρόνια.

----------


## sandman

> http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1238
> 
> Αν πραγματικά επαληθευθεί αυτό, τότε είναι που δεν θα απλώσω ΠΟΤΕ χέρι σε Mac.
> 
> Η Apple είχε καλά CPU και τα πετάει στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων για τις υποδεέστερες και κατώτερες τεχνολογικά σαβούρες της Intel που εμπαίζουν συστηματικά τον κοσμάκη εδώ και 4.5 χρόνια.


To κακό με τα news έχει παραγίνει νομίζω. Η "σωστή" είδηση μιλάει για τσιπάκια της Ιντελ , όχι απαραίτητα για επεξεργαστές. Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει τσιπάκια για ethernet, wifi ή ο,τι άλλο. Επίσης η apple δεν παράγει μόνο Macs αλλά μια ολόκληρη σειρά απο hardware όπως το ipod.

Ο μόνος εμπαιγμός που βλέπω εγώ είναι αυτός του adslgr με τις μ*****ς που προσπαθεί να πασάρει σαν news.  Και όχι, με το να αρχίσουν και οι mac-ιντοσάδες να ποστάρουν ό,τι μα**κια διαβάσουν για την intel ως είδηση σε κάποιο κ**λο-site από κάποιον εντελώς άσχετο δημοσιογράφο δεν διορθώνεται η κατάσταση, προφανώς θα γίνει χειρότερη.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Να συνεχίσω λίγο το προσωρινό οφ-τόπικ, δίνοντας ένα άρθρο-σχόλιο για την "υιοθέτηση x86 επεξεργαστών στους Macintosh";

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/05/23/apple_intel/

----------


## GoofyX

Επαναφέρω το θέμα στο προσκήνιο λέγοντας ότι το Anandtech site έχει ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο σχετικά με τον G5 και το OS X. Τα ευρήματά του είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, φαίνεται ότι το κύριο πρόβλημα του OS Χ είναι η δημιουργία kernel threads, είναι πάναργο σε αυτό. Δείτε το review εδώ: http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436

----------


## WAntilles

http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1275

Εάν αυτό τελικά γίνει, θα είναι ΤΑΦΟΠΛΑΚΑ για την Apple, η οποία μάλλον πρέπει να διοικείται από ηλίθιους.

Εκεί που είχαν ένα καλό CPU, θα πάνε στα χειρότερα από κάθε άποψη CPU του πλανήτη (Intel NetBurst P-4).

Ας όψονται και καλά να πάθουν.

Να κλείσουν να ησυχάσουμε.

----------


## sdikr

> http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1275
> 
> Εάν αυτό τελικά γίνει, θα είναι ΤΑΦΟΠΛΑΚΑ για την Apple, η οποία μάλλον πρέπει να διοικείται από ηλίθιους.
> 
> Εκεί που είχαν ένα καλό CPU, θα πάνε στα χειρότερα από κάθε άποψη CPU του πλανήτη (Intel NetBurst P-4).
> 
> Ας όψονται και καλά να πάθουν.
> 
> Να κλείσουν να ησυχάσουμε.



υπάρχει και η άλλη εκδοχή,   να ειδαν κάτι καλό στους Intel,   και μην φοβάσε,  αν πάνε σε intel  θα δουλέυει και με amd  (μιας και η amd   έχει κάνει καλή δουλεία στην αντίγραφη του Χ86)

----------


## XTCgr

εντάξει μην υπερβάλλουμε. Όλοι οι επεξεργαστές της intel δεν είναι για τα μπάζα. Πχ ενας dothan είναι πιο γρήγορος clock to clock σε σχέση με έναν Athlon FX. Δεν νομίζω να κάνει το λάθος και να βάλει απλούς P4

----------


## mac_user

> Να κλείσουν να ησυχάσουμε.


Γιατί ενοχλούμε? Κάνουμε φασαρία?

----------


## Πύρρος

> http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1275
> 
> Εάν αυτό τελικά γίνει, θα είναι ΤΑΦΟΠΛΑΚΑ για την Apple, η οποία μάλλον πρέπει να διοικείται από ηλίθιους.
> 
> Εκεί που είχαν ένα καλό CPU, θα πάνε στα χειρότερα από κάθε άποψη CPU του πλανήτη (Intel NetBurst P-4).
> 
> Ας όψονται και καλά να πάθουν.
> 
> Να κλείσουν να ησυχάσουμε.


Διαφωνώ για το ότι θα ήταν καλό να κλείσει η Apple, αλλά πραγματικά αν πάνε σε P4 ή σε κάτι P4-derived θα είναι άξιοι της τύχης τους. Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα φανούν τόσο εχμ... απερίσκεπτοι για να μην πω κανένα γαλλικό. 

Πάντως δεδομένου ότι η φημολογούμενη μετακίνηση θα είναι ΠΡΩΤΑ τα consumeράδικα και μετά τα επαγγελματικά, τα πράγματα μπλέκονται: αν (λέμε τώρα) τα όποια νέα τσιπάκια είναι σημαντικά γρηγορότερα από τους G5 (που έχει ο καταναλωτικός iMac, αν και μονό) δεν θα είναι περίεργο να αργήσουν να έρθουν στα επαγγελματικά; Αν πάλι δεν υπάρχει διαφορά, γιατί αλλάξανε; Για το intel inside;

Κυκλοφορούνε κάτι φήμες ότι λόγω του ότι η Apple έχει αρκετά από τα απαραίτητα πνευματικά δικαιώματα για την PPC αρχιτεκτονική (που δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει), ίσως μείνει σε PPC και αλλάξει προμηθευτή (όπως άλλαξε με τους G5 από την motorolla/ freescale προς την IBM). Σε αυτό ίσως φταίει ότι η IBM τους είχε πει ότι θα φτάσουν 3GHz στους 12 μήνες από το launch (στα 2) και 18+ μήνες μετά φτάσανε τα 2.7.

Αλλη υποψία είναι ότι θα είναι κάτι intel-built αλλά όχι P4 based. Δεν είναι δα ότι η intel είναι χθεσινή σαν εταιρία, ούτε ότι η μόνη εμπειρία που έχουν είναι σε x86.

Τελοσπάντων: κυριακή κοντή γιορτή, ίσως μάθουμε κάτι τη δευτέρα το βράδυ. Η Apple συχνά έχει live webcast στα keynotes του Jobs, τα οποία είναι εξαιρετικά: ο Steve Jobs θα μπορούσε να πουλήσει ψυγεία σε εσκιμώους. Αμα δεν έχετε τι να κάνετε δείτε το, λογικά θα έχουμε τουλάχιστον μία είδηση: intel ή/και νέοι φορητοί (εννοώ όλοκαινουριοι όχι απλά updates).

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Λοιπόν, επειδή 17 σελίδες είναι πάρα πολλές. Διαβασα 3-4 και είπα να ποστάρω από τον καινούργιο μου iMac G5.  Όντας πριν χρήστης pc,  και έχοντας εμπειρία στα pc κ στο linux (αν θυμούνται μερικοί ήμουν απο αυτούς που πρωτοαναφέραν την λέξη gentoo στα φόρουμς εδώ),θα σας αναφέρω τα θετικά και αρνητικά που έχω παρατηρήσει αυτές τις 3 μέρες τις οποίες δεν έχω κλείσει καθόλου το μηχάνημα.

το iMac που πήρα ήταν το νέο ¨μικρό¨imac, με προσθήκη 1GB ram.

Συγκεκριμένα: G5 1.8Ghz, 1GB ram, 160gb sata δίσκος, 17'' tft widescreen, bluetooth+airport extreme.

Πρίν προχωρήσω στις εντυπώσεις θα αναφέρω το εξής, το μηχάνημα εδώ που είμαι τώρα βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 2 μέτρων απο το κρεβάτι μου(κρατούμενο).


1η Παρατήρηση, μπόρεσα επιτέλους να έχω έναν ήσυχο ύπνο και να κατεβάζω ταυτόχρονα την νύχτα. Ο μόνος θόρυβος που ακούγεται απο τον Μάκη, είναι το ανεμιστηράκι της κάρτας γραφικών, το οποίο σταματάει όταν ο υπολογιστής μένει idle για αρκετή ώρα (σβήνει η οθόνη δλδ, ότι πρέπει για ένα ήσυχο ¨κατεβαστήρι¨ ) Το pc έκανε σαν κινητήρας αεροπλάνου.
2η Παρατήρηση, ανακάλυψα πράγματα που με κάναν να αναρωτηθώ πώς ζούσα χωρίς αυτά. Αναφορικά, η εγκατάσταση τις περισσότερες φορές είναι ένα απλό  drag n drop στο Applications folder, και η επανεγκατάσταση, ένα drag n drop στο trash)
3η Παρατήρηση. Το άνοιξα και...δούλευε. Τα πάντα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (εκτός ίσως απο το να εγκαταστήσω το adium γιατί το iChat δεν υποστηρίζει MSN που θέλω)
Η DSL, το ipod, το κινητό μου τηλέφωνο συνεργάστηκε σχεδόν (panasonic sux) άψογα με το OSX (με καλέσαν σε μια φάση στο κινητό, και πετάχτηκε ένα μήνυμα στο OSX, με την κλήση, αν θέλω να απαντήσω, ή να στείλω γραπτό μήνυμα κ.α) 
4η Παρατήρηση, παρόλο το βασανισμό που του έριξα (έβαλα σε μια φάση να δείχνει το expose ένα video, το itunes, το garage band, και το World Of Warcraft) δεν εμφάνισε κανένα σημάδι αστάθειας (στα Windows όταν πάω να βγώ (!) απο το  WoW,πολλές φορές κολλάει το σύστημα ).
5η. Παρέχει απο τη μάνα του developer tools χωρίς κανένα παραπάνω κόστος και ωραιοποιημένα στο interface του Xcode. python,gcc,g++,java...όλα εκεί.

και τώρα για τα αρνητικά

1. Είναι βαρύ (δεν ξέρω αν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικό αυτό, εγώ υπολόγιζα κ λίγο στην ευκολία μεταφοράς). Το μηχάνημα είναι λίγο πιο ελαφρύ απο το αντίστοιχο pc και την tft μαζί. 
2. Η κάρτα γραφικών είναι g.t.p (δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο θα αγόραζε κάποιος ένα mac για να παίζει παιχνίδια). Το WoW παίζει πολύ πιο όμορφα στην 9600xt που έχω στο pc. 
3.Μα αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει ένα μόνο πλήκτρο το mouse της apple. Και είναι τόσο όμορφα γμτ :P
4.Εδώ το ΄χω, εδώ το ΄χω...

Μέχρι τώρα, το μηχάνημα έχει συμπεριφερθέι τελείως smoothly (το pc όταν το πρωτοπήρα στην 1η μέρα έριχνα χριστοπαναγίδια και έιχα κάνει τουλάχιστον 2 επανεγκαταστάσεις windows, τελικά κατέληξα να βάλω mandrake...)

Άλλη γενική παρατήρηση, ο αέρας του ¨κουτιού¨ βγαίνει κρύος! Στο  pc έχω διαρκώς μια σαούνα (αρκετά ενοχλητικό όταν το έχεις κοντά στα πόδια σου.)


Και για να μην μου λέτε οτι γίνομαι υπερβολικός, μάρτυράς μου ο tvelocity που ήρθε κ το είδε. 

Υ.Γ. Apple to use Intel proccessors.Μα κάλα είμαστε σοβαροί; Είδα την είδηση και έσκασα στα γέλια. Δλδ, αν εγώ κάνω post κάπου οτι η microsoft θα σταματήσει να πουλάει software για pc θα το κάνετε αμέσως post; Λίγο έλεος βρε παιδιά. Παρεπιπτόντως η Μήλο το έχει αρνηθεί (κάτι τέτοιες πατάτες είχαν πει και στο παρελθόν). 

Y.Γ.2. Καμιά ιδέα για το πώς να benchmark-άρω τον Μάκη; Όχι πως με χαλάει η τωρινή του απόδοση αλλα για τα records. 

Υ.Γ.3.Συγγνώμη για τις όποιες ορθογραφικές/συντακτικές μαμακίες έκανα αλλα δεν έχω συνηθίσει ακόμα το πληκτρολόγιο της Apple (μου στείλανε και γερμανικό οι #@#$!@)

----------


## sdikr

> 1η Παρατήρηση, μπόρεσα επιτέλους να έχω έναν ήσυχο ύπνο και να κατεβάζω ταυτόχρονα την νύχτα. Ο μόνος θόρυβος που ακούγεται απο τον Μάκη, είναι το ανεμιστηράκι της κάρτας γραφικών, το οποίο σταματάει όταν ο υπολογιστής μένει idle για αρκετή ώρα (σβήνει η οθόνη δλδ, ότι πρέπει για ένα ήσυχο ¨κατεβαστήρι¨ ) Το pc έκανε σαν κινητήρας αεροπλάνου.


Αν Σκεφτείς το ποσο κοστίζει ο μάκης!  ανετά θα είχε πάρει τα απαραίτητα για ενα ύσηχο pc  (η επιλογή υπάρχει)




> 2η Παρατήρηση, ανακάλυψα πράγματα που με κάναν να αναρωτηθώ πώς ζούσα χωρίς αυτά. Αναφορικά, η εγκατάσταση τις περισσότερες φορές είναι ένα απλό drag n drop στο Applications folder, και η επανεγκατάσταση, ένα drag n drop στο trash)


Ναι αυτό ειναι καλό,  φτάνει να μην αρχήσει να σου λέει ααα θέλω την καινούργια εκδοση του Libs,  ή δεν βρίσκω τα Libs,  οπότε θα πρέπει να τα κάνεις  drag and drop με το χέρι  :Wink: 




> 3η Παρατήρηση. Το άνοιξα και...δούλευε. Τα πάντα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (εκτός ίσως απο το να εγκαταστήσω το adium γιατί το iChat δεν υποστηρίζει MSN που θέλω)
> Η DSL, το ipod, το κινητό μου τηλέφωνο συνεργάστηκε σχεδόν (panasonic sux) άψογα με το OSX (με καλέσαν σε μια φάση στο κινητό, και πετάχτηκε ένα μήνυμα στο OSX, με την κλήση, αν θέλω να απαντήσω, ή να στείλω γραπτό μήνυμα κ.α)


Το μηχάνημα το πήρες με το Bluetooth installed;
Το ιδιο θα γινόταν και με ένα Hp  πχ!




> 4η Παρατήρηση, παρόλο το βασανισμό που του έριξα (έβαλα σε μια φάση να δείχνει το expose ένα video, το itunes, το garage band, και το World Of Warcraft) δεν εμφάνισε κανένα σημάδι αστάθειας (στα Windows όταν πάω να βγώ (!) απο το WoW,πολλές φορές κολλάει το σύστημα ).


Ναι αλλά τι εφταιγέ και κολούσε το σύστημα;




> 5η. Παρέχει απο τη μάνα του developer tools χωρίς κανένα παραπάνω κόστος και ωραιοποιημένα στο interface του Xcode. python,gcc,g++,java...όλα εκεί.


Αυτό ειναι ενα καλό,  αλλά αυτα που προσφέρει αν δεν κάνω λάθος ειναι gnu,  μπορείς ανετα να τα έχεις και σε ενα Pc

Μήπως θα μας πείς οτι το calculator  του osx  ειναι καλύτερο απο των windows  (joking  αλλά το έχω δει σε    σελιδα  που εκανε windows vs osx )

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Παρατήρηση της παρατήρησης: Επειδή είχα ψαχτεί για το πόσο θα κάνει ένα αθόρυβο πισί έβγαινε πολύ πάνω απο τον mac ο προυπολογισμός. Οι καινούργιοι ειδικά imac δεν είναι καθοόλου overpriced. Βγάλτε μου ένα αντίστοιχο (ή κάντε paste αν έχετε ήδη κάνει) pc και την τιμή του. (Σε απόδοση και να είναι και αθόρυβο)


Στις βιβλιοθήκες δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ακόμα αυτό το πρόβλημα. Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να βάλω και κάποια τρελή εφαρμογή.

Το να πάρεις όμως HP δεν έχει κατα τη γνώμη μου διαφορά απο έναν Apple (γουρούνια στα σακιά είναι και τα δύο)

Όσο για το WoW. ΔΕΝ ξέρω τι φταίει (ενεστώτας γιατί το χω ακόμα το πρόβλημα). Το ζήτημα είναι οτι δεν θα πρεπε να γίνεται αυτό.

Ναι είναι gnu. Αλλά έκανα παρατηρήσεις, όχι διαφήμιση. Κάποια στιγμή θα του περάσω gentoo (για να μάθω και λίγο το μηχάνημα, όχι τίποτα άλλο). Προς το παρόν έχω κολλήσει.


Το PC δεν το πέταξα πάντως. Τώρα θα μεταφέρω την δουλειά μου σε αυτό εδώ και θα χω το pc για πειραματισμούς(και να παίζω wow όταν καταφέρω να έχω 3δ επιτάχυνση,atiμη ati)

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Και για όποιους ρωτάνε. Απο την γερμανική cyberport.de που πήρα το μηχάνημα βγήκε
λίγο λιγότερο απο 1500 euros ( imac G5 1.8ghz με αυτά που είπα παραπάνω σύν ασύρματο πληκτρολόγιο apple (αυτό είναι overpriced) συν 1gb ram. Και τα μεταφορικά έκαναν γύρω στα 50 ευρώ. )

----------


## WAntilles

> ...αν θυμούνται μερικοί ήμουν απο αυτούς που πρωτοαναφέραν την λέξη gentoo στα φόρουμς εδώ...


Δεν το θυμάμαι αλλά δεν έχω λόγο να μην σε πιστεύω.




> ...το iMac που πήρα ήταν το νέο ¨μικρό¨imac, με προσθήκη 1GB ram.


Θαυμάσια. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι πια πατίνι-Fisherprice και είναι υπολογιστής.




> Συγκεκριμένα: G5 1.8Ghz, 1GB ram, 160gb sata δίσκος, 17'' tft widescreen, bluetooth+airport extreme.


Πές μου αναλυτικά specs χωρίς την οθόνη, να σου κάνω PC με τα ίδια λεφτά που θα του ρίχνει πολύ μπουχό.




> 3η Παρατήρηση. Το άνοιξα και...δούλευε. Τα πάντα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω ΤΙΠΟΤA


Το ίδιο ισχύει και με το PC εάν αγοράσεις handpicked 1-1 κομμάτια hardware και ξέρεις 5 πράγματα. Και αφού είχες Gentoo, σίγουρα ξέρεις πολύ παραπάνω από 5 πράγματα.




> 4η Παρατήρηση, παρόλο το βασανισμό που του έριξα (έβαλα σε μια φάση να δείχνει το expose ένα video, το itunes, το garage band, και το World Of Warcraft) δεν εμφάνισε κανένα σημάδι αστάθειας (στα Windows όταν πάω να βγώ (!) απο το  WoW,πολλές φορές κολλάει το σύστημα ).


Έχεις στήσει σωστά τα Windows, με τελευταίους reference WHQL drivers σε όλα, τελευταίο BIOS κλπ.;




> 3.Μα αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει ένα μόνο πλήκτρο το mouse της apple. Και είναι τόσο όμορφα γμτ


Η Apple νομίζει ότι θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν νοητικώς ανάπηροι (δεν πάει προς εσένα αυτό - γενικό είναι). Ακούς εκεί, να καταργείται το event & concept του right-click.




> το pc όταν το πρωτοπήρα στην 1η μέρα έριχνα χριστοπαναγίδια και έιχα κάνει τουλάχιστον 2 επανεγκαταστάσεις windows, τελικά κατέληξα να βάλω mandrake.


Δεν έφταιγε το PC αλλά εσύ.

Πιθανές αιτίες:

Δεν είχες:

- τελευταίο και σωστά ρυθμισμένο BIOS
- slipstreamed bootable CD με το τελευταίο service pack
- τελευταίους reference WHQL chipset, disk controller & VGA drivers




> Υ.Γ. Apple to use Intel proccessors.Μα κάλα είμαστε σοβαροί; Είδα την είδηση και έσκασα στα γέλια. Δλδ, αν εγώ κάνω post κάπου οτι η microsoft θα σταματήσει να πουλάει software για pc θα το κάνετε αμέσως post; Λίγο έλεος βρε παιδιά. Παρεπιπτόντως η Μήλο το έχει αρνηθεί (κάτι τέτοιες πατάτες είχαν πει και στο παρελθόν).


Το είπαν πολλοί και όχι ένας.




> Y.Γ.2. Καμιά ιδέα για το πώς να benchmark-άρω τον Μάκη; Όχι πως με χαλάει η τωρινή του απόδοση αλλα για τα records.


Βάλε Gentoo και σύγκρινε emerge times για κάποια πακέτα (π.χ. Firefox, Thunderbird κλπ.)




> Παρατήρηση της παρατήρησης: Επειδή είχα ψαχτεί για το πόσο θα κάνει ένα αθόρυβο πισί έβγαινε πολύ πάνω απο τον mac ο προυπολογισμός. Οι καινούργιοι ειδικά imac δεν είναι καθοόλου overpriced. Βγάλτε μου ένα αντίστοιχο (ή κάντε paste αν έχετε ήδη κάνει) pc και την τιμή του. (Σε απόδοση και να είναι και αθόρυβο)


Στο έχω ήδη έτοιμο. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω:




> Πές μου αναλυτικά specs χωρίς την οθόνη, να σου κάνω PC με τα ίδια λεφτά που θα του ρίχνει πολύ μπουχό.

----------


## tvelocity

> Πές μου αναλυτικά specs χωρίς την οθόνη, να σου κάνω PC με τα ίδια λεφτά που θα του ρίχνει πολύ μπουχό.


Χωρίς οθόνη; Εεεεεεε.... http://www.apple.com/imac/ εεεεεεεεεεε.... ε... LoL  :Razz:  Έχεις πλάκα WAntilles  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lathander

> - τελευταίο και σωστά ρυθμισμένο BIOS
> - slipstreamed bootable CD με το τελευταίο service pack
> - τελευταίους reference WHQL chipset, disk controller & VGA drivers


λολ. μα γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει να ξοδέψει ο άνθρωπος 5 ώρες απο την ζωή του για να έχει κάτι που να δουλεύει σωστά επειδή ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ και έχει την ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ να δουλέυει σωστά χωρίς τις χίλιες δύο βλακείες των windows και του _ηλίθιου_ φτηνοπισατζίδικου hardware?




> Πές μου αναλυτικά specs χωρίς την οθόνη,...


ξαναματαλολ.... ρε σι eryuome δώσε μου τα χαρακτηριστικά του πληντυρίου σου αλλά χωρίς τον κάδο που βάζεις τα ρούχα  :Smile: . 

αλήθεια... έχετε δει imac χωρις ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ APPLE  οθόνη? Η αντίστοιχη apple 17αρα οθόνη έχει γύρω στα 600 ευρώ.

----------


## sdikr

> αλήθεια... έχετε δει imac χωρις ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ APPLE οθόνη? Η αντίστοιχη apple 17αρα οθόνη έχει γύρω στα 600 ευρώ.


Ευχαριστούμε που μας θυμίσες ποσό φθηνή ειναι η apple!!   :Wink: 

Το ποιο ωραίο ειναι οτι στο Imac  μπορείς να βάλεις οτι Hardware θέλεις..... (αν χωρέσει! )    :Mr. Green:

----------


## Ducklord

Topgan, το "φτηνοπισατζίδικο hardware" που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή το πισί μου περιλαμβάνει μία κάρτα γραφικών των €480 (αν και τώρα μάλλον θα έχει πέσει στα €400 - Gigabyte 6800GT), δύο κάρτες ήχου και onboard AC97 για ταυτόχρονη έξοδο ήχου σε ένα σύστημα 5.1, ένα στερεοφωνικό και ένα... σετ ακουστικά (έτσι, για να αλλάζω "με ένα κλικ") καθώς και, και σε πάω ό,τι κόντρα θες που να κοπανιέσαι κάτω, μία "ερασιτεχνική" και καθαρά "φτηνοπισατζίδικη" ΕΙΖΟ 21'' CRT κόστους €1300.

Ο Mac σου, πιθανότατα, θα περιλαμβάνει 1 "φθηνοπισατζίδικο" EIDE δίσκο, μία φθηνοπισατζίδικη ATI Radeon 9200 (άντε, 9600 αν είσαι τυχερός) καθώς και 512MB φθηνοπισατζίδικης μνήμης και-εγώ-δεν-ξέρω-τι.

Ελπίζω, δε, να χαίρεσαι που η Apple εναγκαλίζει πια και επίσημα το... φθηνοπισατζίδικο hardware και πετά στο νερό το μέχρι τώρα σημαντικότερο πλεονέκτημά της.

Μπερδεγουέη, σιχαίνομαι τα κλαμπάκια και τα "χάϊ μπαρ" με πόρτα, διότι σου πουλάνε μούρη για το τίποτα. Προτιμώ τα "φθηνοπισατζίδικα" κουτούκια, που διασκεδάζεις με φίλους και ό,τι πλερώσεις παίρνεις.
Ξέρει και ο Πελάσγιος...
 :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

lol@ topgan1

Τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλυντηρίου μου είναι:




> Hardware Overview:
> 
>   Machine Name:	iMac G5
>   Machine Model:	PowerMac8,2
>   CPU Type:	PowerPC G5  (3.0)
>   Number Of CPUs:	1
>   CPU Speed:	1.8 GHz
>   L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
>   Memory:	1 GB
> ...





> Macintosh HD:
>   Capacity:	148.92 GB





> AirPort Card Information:
> 
>   Wireless Card Type:	AirPort Extreme





> Modem Information:
> 
>   Modem Model:	Jump
>   Interface Type:	I2S
>   Modulation:	V.92
>   Hardware Version:	Version 1.0
>   Driver:	MotorolaSM56K.kext (v1.3.2)
>   Country:	46 (Greece)





> Built In Sound Card:
> 
>   Devices:
> Burr Brown PCM3052





> MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8124:
> 
>   Firmware Revision:	DA0D
>   Interconnect:	ATAPI
>   Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
>   Cache:	2048 KB
>   Reads DVD:	Yes
>   CD-Write:	-R, -RW
>   Burn Underrun Protection CD:	Yes
>   Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw





> ATI Radeon 9600:
> 
>   Chipset Model:	ATY,RV351
>   Type:	Display
>   Bus:	AGP
>   Slot:	AGP
>   VRAM (Total):	128 MB
>   Vendor:	ATI (0x1002)
>   Device ID:	0x4150
> ...





> DIMM0/J4000:
> 
>   Size:	512 MB
>   Type:	DDR SDRAM
>   Speed:	PC3200U-30330
> 
> DIMM1/J4001:
> 
>   Size:	512 MB
> ...


Και ενσωματωμένο bluetooth.

Και ενοείται αθόρυβο (ούτε ανάσα σε idle κατάσταση, όταν παίζω παιχνίδια ή κάνω compile ανεβάζει λίγο στροφές το ανεμηστήρι χωρίς όμως  να φτάνει σε επίπεδα pc).





> Δεν έφταιγε το PC αλλά εσύ.
> 
> Πιθανές αιτίες:
> 
> Δεν είχες:
> 
> - τελευταίο και σωστά ρυθμισμένο BIOS
> - slipstreamed bootable CD με το τελευταίο service pack
> - τελευταίους reference WHQL chipset, disk controller & VGA drivers


Ναι και δεν έκανα και 5 τούμπες στον αέρα ενώ πατούσα το πλήκτρο alt με την μύτη μου...

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι φυσιολογικό να πρέπει να κάνεις voodoo στο μηχάνημα για να δουλέψει. Ένας λόγος που πήρα το mac είναι γιατί σιχάθηκα την νοοτροπία αυτήν των pc.

Επίσης. Είχα κάνει το λάθος να υπολογίζω στην μικρή (1500 ευρώ με οθόνη τότε το pc με ότι (σχετικά) φθηνό υπήρχε τότε). Στην διάρκεια ζωής του έχω αλλάξει και άρα πληρώσει παραπάνω απο ότι αν έπερνα powermac τότε (δυο φορές κάρτα γραφικών, κουτί, τροφοδοτικό , motherboard, δίσκους (το τροφοδοτικό πήρε μαζί του κ τους δυο μου δίσκους)).

Αν βρείς κάποιον που να έχει αυτό το τέλειο pc που να λές ας κάνουμε ένα benchmark.Θέλω και εγώ να το ωθήσω λίγο στα όρια.

ciao

----------


## sandman

> Το ποιο ωραίο ειναι οτι στο Imac  μπορείς να βάλεις οτι Hardware θέλεις..... (αν χωρέσει! )


Το να είναι μικρό και αθόρυβο ένα pc είναι προτέρημα. Αν πιστεύεις διαφορετικά τότε η apple δεν απεθύνεται σε εσένα. Η apple δεν προσπαθεί να ανταγωνιστεί με τα συνηθισμένα pc. 


ΥΓ. Το πιο γράφεται με "ι" όχι με "οι" όταν είναι ποσοτικό επίρρημα. πχ, "πιο πολύ", ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ "ποιο πολύ". Το αναφέρω γιατί το έχω δει να το σκοτώνουν σε πάρα πολλά posts.

----------


## sdikr

> ΥΓ. Το πιο γράφεται με "ι" όχι με "οι" όταν είναι ποσοτικό επίρρημα. πχ, "πιο πολύ", ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ "ποιο πολύ". Το αναφέρω γιατί το έχω δει να το σκοτώνουν σε πάρα πολλά posts.



αμα μου πείς πόσες φορές το έχω σκωτώσει,  κερνάω ρετσίνες!!    :Mr. Green:  





> Το να είναι μικρό και αθόρυβο ένα pc είναι προτέρημα. Αν πιστεύεις διαφορετικά τότε η apple δεν απεθύνεται σε εσένα. Η apple δεν προσπαθεί να ανταγωνιστεί με τα συνηθισμένα pc.



Shutle XPC,  Θα μου πείς δεν ειναι imac,  αλλά ειναι μικρό, ομορφό,  δυνατό και αθόρυβο

----------


## tvelocity

> Ελπίζω, δε, να χαίρεσαι που η Apple εναγκαλίζει πια και επίσημα το... φθηνοπισατζίδικο hardware και πετά στο νερό το μέχρι τώρα σημαντικότερο πλεονέκτημά της.


Και ποιό είναι αυτό; Μη μου πείς οτι πιστεύεις οτι θα βγάλουν mac με x86 επεξεργαστή... Είναι για γέλια. Το πολύ πολύ να βγάλει η intel PPC επεξεργαστές. Κι'αυτό ακόμα είναι σχετικά χλωμό.

Α, επίσης το "φτηνοπισατζίδικο hardware" σου κάνει σαν αποροφητήρας. Ο imac κάνει λιγότερο θόρυβο κι'απ το mp3 player μου... Δεν βλέπω κανα πελονέκτημα στις κάρτες γραφικών σου - ούτος η άλλως για να πάρεις imac για παιχνίδια, θα θέλεις κλείσιμο σε ίδρυμα για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες τουλάχιστον. Η κάρτα ήχου του imac είναι μια χαρά, τόσοι μουσικοί που γράφουν αποκλειστικά σε mac κουφοί είναι;

Και φυσικά ο σκληρός του imac είναι SATA, τι το πέρασες...

----------


## tvelocity

> και αθόρυβο


Γκούχ, γκούχ.... ΝΝΝΝΝΓκρούφτηκα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> Γκούχ, γκούχ.... ΝΝΝΝΝΓκρούφτηκα...


το έχεις δοκιμάσει, ή απλά ετσι το λές;




> Δεν βλέπω κανα πελονέκτημα στις κάρτες γραφικών σου - ούτος η άλλως για να πάρεις imac για παιχνίδια, θα θέλεις κλείσιμο σε ίδρυμα για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες τουλάχιστον.


ΑΑΑ δεν κάνει ουτε για παιχνίδια,  ωραία!!





> Η κάρτα ήχου του imac είναι μια χαρά, τόσοι μουσικοί που γράφουν αποκλειστικά σε mac κουφοί είναι;


Και γιατί τότε υπάρχουν εταιρίες που βγάζουν κάρτες ήχου για mac;




> Και φυσικά ο σκληρός του imac είναι SATA, τι το πέρασες...


Ας ειναι καλά το Pc  που εβγαλέ sata  ωστε να βάλει η apple SATA!

----------


## tvelocity

> το έχεις δοκιμάσει, ή απλά ετσι το λές;


Έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά "αθόρυβα" PC, και θα ακούσω πολλά ακόμα. Αθόρυβο mac δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ, απλά δεν κάνουν θόρυβο  :Very Happy:  Έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά mp3 players, έχω ακούσει τηλεοράσεις να βουίζουν, αν υπάρχει PC ανοιχτό στα 2 μέτρα σίγουρα θα το ακούσω, δε πα να χεις δώσει 600€ σε συστήματα ψύξης...




> ΑΑΑ δεν κάνει ουτε για παιχνίδια, ωραία!!


Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις καν το target group των imac, τότε καλύτερα μην ανεβάζεις το signal to noise ratio της συζήτησης...




> Και γιατί τότε υπάρχουν εταιρίες που βγάζουν κάρτες ήχου για mac;


Duh!




> Ας ειναι καλά το Pc που εβγαλέ sata ωστε να βάλει η apple SATA!


Ε;  :Shocked:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Ο Mac σου, πιθανότατα, θα περιλαμβάνει 1 "φθηνοπισατζίδικο" EIDE δίσκο, μία φθηνοπισατζίδικη ATI Radeon 9200 (άντε, 9600 αν είσαι τυχερός) καθώς και 512MB φθηνοπισατζίδικης μνήμης και-εγώ-δεν-ξέρω-τι.


Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το παραπάνω post μου.

SATA 160ari δίσκο, 9600 radeon και 1GB μνήμης.
Α και μια φθηνοπιασάδικη 17άρα widescreen την οποία συγκρίνοντας την με την 15άρα του pc (σε ποιότητα απεικόνισης) είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα.



> Μπερδεγουέη, σιχαίνομαι τα κλαμπάκια και τα "χάϊ μπαρ" με πόρτα, διότι σου πουλάνε μούρη για το τίποτα. Προτιμώ τα "φθηνοπισατζίδικα" κουτούκια, που διασκεδάζεις με φίλους και ό,τι πλερώσεις παίρνεις.
> Ξέρει και ο Πελάσγιος...


True, αλλα στα ¨κουτούκια¨,πας για διασκέδαση. Για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου νομίζω είναι προτιμότερο ένα ευάερο γραφείο στην εξοχή που δεν έχει και θόρυβο, παρά ένα ένα αντίσκηνο στο κέντρο της αθήνας.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά "αθόρυβα" PC, και θα ακούσω πολλά ακόμα. Αθόρυβο mac δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ, απλά δεν κάνουν θόρυβο Έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά mp3 players, έχω ακούσει τηλεοράσεις να βουίζουν, αν υπάρχει PC ανοιχτό στα 2 μέτρα σίγουρα θα το ακούσω, δε πα να χεις δώσει 600€ σε συστήματα ψύξης...


Και εγώ έχω ακούσει Mac που κάνουν θόρυβο (και πολύ μάλιστα)




> Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις καν το target group των imac, τότε καλύτερα μην ανεβάζεις το signal to noise ratio της συζήτησης...


Οπά ηρεμια!!  για πες μας τι ειναι το target group  των mac;




> Duh!


τανταχ!!!




> Ε;


ΟΥ!

----------


## Lathander

> Topgan, το "φτηνοπισατζίδικο hardware" που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή το πισί μου περιλαμβάνει μία κάρτα γραφικών των ?480 (αν και τώρα μάλλον θα έχει πέσει στα ?400 - Gigabyte 6800GT), δύο κάρτες ήχου και onboard AC97 για ταυτόχρονη έξοδο ήχου σε ένα σύστημα 5.1, ένα στερεοφωνικό και ένα... σετ ακουστικά (έτσι, για να αλλάζω "με ένα κλικ") καθώς και, και σε πάω ό,τι κόντρα θες που να κοπανιέσαι κάτω, μία "ερασιτεχνική" και καθαρά "φτηνοπισατζίδικη" ΕΙΖΟ 21'' CRT κόστους ?1300.


εσύ στα χαρακτηριστικά του υπολογιστή σου αναφέρεις και το στερεοφωνικό σου? χαχα 
και ναι λολ! οταν έλεγα για φτηνοπισατζίδικα πράγματα δεν αναφερόμουν φυσικά για τα υπερτιμημένα περιφερειακά που σας πουλάν τα πισατζίδικα μαγαζιά με 200% κέρδος, αλλά σε αυτά που προσπαθούν όλοι να μας πείσουν οτι τα πισι είναι φτηνά ΚΑΙ δουλεύουν σωστά. 
Οσο για την EIZO που λές, η συγκεκριμένη είναι ένα μοντέλο που την δουλεύουν ΠΟΛΛΟΙ γραφίστες και όχι μονο που δουλεύουν σε μακ.

Συνοψίζοντας 
αν θες ΠΙΣΙ που να δουλεύει σωστά και με την πρώτη θες:
- το καλύτερο και ακριβότερο hardware που να είναι τεσταρισμένο χωρίς προβλήματα
- service pack, antivirus, antispyware, anti-κουνοπικό και ωτοασπίδες
- 12 ώρες ξοδέματος σε εγκατάστασεις/αναβαθμίσεις των παραπάνω
- καμια 50αριά ώρες σεμιναρίων για τους "ανίδεους" που ΔΕΝ ξέρουν πως να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά και για να μάθουν να διαλέγουν σωστά το κατάλληλο h/w χωρίς τον φόβο compatibilties και ασυνεργασιών
- ελεύθερο χρόνο και υπομονή (πράγματα που λείπουν απο τους επαγγελματίες χρήστες Η/Υ)
- πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο και φίλους/γνωστούς που να ξέρουν απο πισιά για να σε βοηθούν ανα πάσα στιγμή απο την στιγμή που εσύ δεν είσαι hax0r ή δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις να αντιμετωπίσεις τα όλο και αυξανόμενα προβλήματα των πισιών.

και όλα αυτά για να παίζεις φυσικά ΚΑΙ παιχνίδια αντί να αγοράσεις ενα ps2/xbox με καμια 200αριά ευρώ και να είσαι plug and play κυριολεκτικά  :Smile: 

Αντίλογος φυσικά :
Για ένα μακ θα χρειαστήτε: 
- απο 450 ευρώ (mac mini) εώς 3000 (dual g5) διαλέξτε εσείς
- ενα mouse της επιλογής σας
- ενα ps2 ή ένα xbox σε περίπτωση που παίζετε παιχνίδια



ΥΓ. να μην δείτε ρε παιδιά κάποιον να πάρει μακ και να πεί κάτι υπέρ για τους μακ, αμέσως να τον φάτε και αυτόν και την apple. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι απο την Microsoft, τα windows και τις εταιρίες παραγωγής cpu και λοιπών h/w για πισι? Αν ναι τότε οκ, πάω πασο. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται αλλού, προφανός στην αντίληψη της ευχρηστίας και είναι offtopic.

----------


## sdikr

> Συνοψίζοντας
> αν θες ΠΙΣΙ που να δουλεύει σωστά και με την πρώτη θες:


απλά αγοράζεις ενα Hp  ¨η dell

βλέπεις με το pc  ο καθένας κάνει το δικό του μηχάνημα γιατι ακριβώς μπορεί!




> - το καλύτερο και ακριβότερο hardware που να είναι τεσταρισμένο χωρίς προβλήματα


Νομίζεις!!




> - service pack, antivirus, antispyware, anti-κουνοπικό και ωτοασπίδες


Τελευταία φορά που είδα και στον mac χρείαζονται τα Updates (service pack)   antivirus  όχι ακόμα!  :Wink: 





> - 12 ώρες ξοδέματος σε εγκατάστασεις/αναβαθμίσεις των παραπάνω


Μα το Hp/dell σου έρχετε έτοιμο




> - καμια 50αριά ώρες σεμιναρίων για τους "ανίδεους" που ΔΕΝ ξέρουν πως να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά και για να μάθουν να διαλέγουν σωστά το κατάλληλο h/w χωρίς τον φόβο compatibilties και ασυνεργασιών


Αν δεν βάλεις τιποτα άλλο πάνω δεν χρείαζεται,  αν ομως βάλεις χρείαζεται 




> - ελεύθερο χρόνο και υπομονή (πράγματα που λείπουν απο τους επαγγελματίες χρήστες Η/Υ)


Αυτο ειναι σχετικό ,  εχω ενα Laptop  Που μου κάνει την δουλεία μου,  αλλά το desktop το ξεσκίζω,  δεν μου φταει αυτό που κολάει οταν εγώ κάνω μαμακίες!!




> - πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο και φίλους/γνωστούς που να ξέρουν απο πισιά για να σε βοηθούν ανα πάσα στιγμή απο την στιγμή που εσύ δεν είσαι hax0r ή δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις να αντιμετωπίσεις τα όλο και αυξανόμενα προβλήματα των πισιών.


Οταν εψαχνα για λύση το πώς θα αλλάξω τροφοδοτικό σε ενα g3  βρήκα πάρα πολλά φόρουμ  με οδηγίες (γιατί άραγε; )   :Wink: 




> και όλα αυτά για να παίζεις φυσικά ΚΑΙ παιχνίδια αντί να αγοράσεις ενα ps2/xbox με καμια 200αριά ευρώ και να είσαι plug and play κυριολεκτικά


Για να παίζω ΚΑΙ παιχνίδια!!   :Wink: 




> Αντίλογος φυσικά :
> Για ένα μακ θα χρειαστήτε:
> - απο 450 ευρώ (mac mini) εώς 3000 (dual g5) διαλέξτε εσείς
> - ενα mouse της επιλογής σας
> - ενα ps2 ή ένα xbox σε περίπτωση που παίζετε παιχνίδια


θα πρόσθετα και μια αυτόματη καφετιέρα, 





> ΥΓ. να μην δείτε ρε παιδιά κάποιον να πάρει μακ και να πεί κάτι υπέρ για τους μακ, αμέσως να τον φάτε και αυτόν και την apple. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι απο την Microsoft, τα windows και τις εταιρίες παραγωγής cpu και λοιπών h/w για πισι? Αν ναι τότε οκ, πάω πασο. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται αλλού, προφανός στην αντίληψη της ευχρηστίας και είναι offtopic.


Να το αλλάξω λίγο;
ΥΓ. να μην δείτε ρε παιδιά κάποιον να πάρει pc και να πεί κάτι υπέρ για pc, αμέσως να τον φάτε και αυτόν και την ms/intel/amd  . Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι απο την apple, το os9,  osx  και τις λιγες εταιρίες παραγωγής cpu και λοιπών h/w για macι? Αν ναι τότε οκ, πάω πασο. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται αλλού, προφανός στην αντίληψη της ευχρηστίας και είναι offtopic.

----------


## megahead13

> Μπερδεγουέη, σιχαίνομαι τα κλαμπάκια και τα "χάϊ μπαρ" με πόρτα, διότι σου πουλάνε μούρη για το τίποτα. Προτιμώ τα "φθηνοπισατζίδικα" κουτούκια, που διασκεδάζεις με φίλους και ό,τι πλερώσεις παίρνεις.
> Ξέρει και ο Πελάσγιος...


Έλα ρε πάπια!!! Μα δεν είσαι τρέντι τύπος κι εσύ βρε παιδί μου... Χαχαχα! Πέστα μεγάλε!




> Επίσης. Είχα κάνει το λάθος να υπολογίζω στην μικρή (1500 ευρώ με οθόνη τότε το pc με ότι (σχετικά) φθηνό υπήρχε τότε). Στην διάρκεια ζωής του έχω αλλάξει και άρα πληρώσει παραπάνω απο ότι αν έπερνα powermac τότε (δυο φορές κάρτα γραφικών, κουτί, τροφοδοτικό , motherboard, δίσκους (το τροφοδοτικό πήρε μαζί του κ τους δυο μου δίσκους)).


Πάλι τα ίδια.... Τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί γι' αυτό το θέμα, αλλά επειδή η επανάληψη είναι μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως... 




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από macgiorgosgr
> 
>  Δουλεύω με το ίδιο μηχάνημα εδώ και 3.5 χρόνια. Στους πόσους μήνες θα θέλει upgrade το επόμενο PC σας;
> 
> 
> Προς άπαντες Macintoshάδες: Γιατί επιμένετε να λέτε πως όσοι έχουν PC, ντε και καλά κάνουν αναβάθμιση κάθε χρόνο;;; Θέλετε να σας πω πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με το πρώτο PC μου (έναν ταπεινό 386DX στα 40Mhz);;; Πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με τον AMD K6-300;;; Και πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με τον Duron 1,2 και θα έβγαζα ακόμη αν δεν τον έκαιγα από δική μου λ@λ@κία;;; Πόσα χρόνια θα βγάλω με τον τωρινό μου AMD Sempron 2,4+;;; Παιχνίδια δεν παίζω και ούτε τρέχω εφαρμογές που να βελτιώνονται αισθητά από τα 64bit και έτσι... Τελικά μόνο όσοι είναι πορωμένοι gamers καταλήγουν να κάνουν συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις (ή τελοσπάντων αυτοί αποτελούν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτών που κάνουν συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις). Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι πιστεύω από αυτά που βλέπω τριγύρω μου... Ας είχατε κι εσείς μεγάλη αγορά στα παιχνίδια, και τότε θα τα λέγαμε περί αναβαθμίσεων σε ετήσια βάση...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Επίσης: 




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από macgiorgosgr
> 
>  Δουλεύω με το ίδιο μηχάνημα εδώ και 3.5 χρόνια. Στους πόσους μήνες θα θέλει upgrade το επόμενο PC σας;
> 
> 
> Ένα PC εδώ είναι ηλικίας *6 - ΕΞΙ - ετών* (Μάιος 1999) με προσεκτικότατα handpicked 1 προς 1 κομμάτια hardware. Τρέχει XP Pro SP2 όχι απλώς αξιοπρεπέστατα αλλά *ταχύτατα*. Μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα όχι απλώς αξιοπρεπέστατα αλλά *ταχύτατα* (Celeron Copermine 1GHz με 1GB RAM). Το μόνο που δεν μπορεί να κάνει είναι games και full PAL video capture (half κάνει ανετότατα), και το τελευταίο σχεδόν οριακά δεν μπορεί να το κάνει (με έναν ίδιο επεξεργαστή στα 1.4GHz θα το έκανε και αυτό).
> 
> Έλα Αλέκο τί είπες;
> 
> 3.5 χρόνια μόνο;

----------


## XTCgr

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=23714

ωρε γλέντια....  "More importantly, they also said that Apple was playing the AMD card at full force, so don't be too surprised if a green logo shows up on some models." ... η apple τα ξεπουλάει όλα...μια intel , τώρα φήμες για AMD...όπου υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει και φωτιά

----------


## tvelocity

> Να το αλλάξω λίγο;
> ΥΓ. να μην δείτε ρε παιδιά κάποιον να πάρει pc και να πεί κάτι υπέρ για pc, αμέσως να τον φάτε και αυτόν και την ms/intel/amd . Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι απο την apple, το os9, osx και τις λιγες εταιρίες παραγωγής cpu και λοιπών h/w για πισι? Αν ναι τότε οκ, πάω πασο. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται αλλού, προφανός στην αντίληψη της ευχρηστίας και είναι offtopic.


Ατυχέστατη η αλλαγή σου, κανείς δε πάει ντε και καλά να βγάλει τα PC άχρηστα. Αντίθετα ακούτε για ένα διακριτικό, χαμηλής κατανάλωσης και θορύβου, όμορφο μηχάνημα, που εξειδικέυεται σε home multimedia & internet use, και πρέπει να του βγάλετε το λάδι επειδή δεν κάνει πράγματα τα οποία ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΕ οτι πρέπει να κάνει!!! Και το ψυγείο μου δεν παίζει παιχνίδια ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΑΞΩ;

----------


## sdikr

> Ατυχέστατη η αλλαγή σου, κανείς δε πάει ντε και καλά να βγάλει τα PC άχρηστα. Αντίθετα ακούτε για ένα διακριτικό, χαμηλής κατανάλωσης και θορύβου, όμορφο μηχάνημα, που εξειδικέυεται σε home multimedia & internet use, και πρέπει να του βγάλετε το λάδι επειδή δεν κάνει πράγματα τα οποία ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΕ οτι πρέπει να κάνει!!! Και το ψυγείο μου δεν παίζει παιχνίδια ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΑΞΩ;


Ξαναρίξε μια ματιά στα pc τότε,  ααα και ναι παίζουν και παιχνίδια (αθόρυβα!!)

----------


## megahead13

> και ναι λολ! οταν έλεγα για φτηνοπισατζίδικα πράγματα δεν αναφερόμουν φυσικά για τα υπερτιμημένα περιφερειακά που σας πουλάν τα πισατζίδικα μαγαζιά με 200% κέρδος, αλλά σε αυτά που προσπαθούν όλοι να μας πείσουν οτι τα πισι είναι φτηνά ΚΑΙ δουλεύουν σωστά.


Άσε μας κάτω ρε topgan, που μας πουλάνε υπερτιμημένα περιφερειακά με 200% κέρδος. Κάτι ξέρουμε κι εμείς από την πιάτσα... Ρώτα το φίλο μου τι κέρδος έχει όταν πουλάει σε πελάτες του και μετά έλα και πες μου. Η διαφορά μεταξύ χονδρικής και λιανικής είναι πλέον πολύ μικρή, ακόμα και για ακριβά πράγματα, όπως πχ τελευταίας γενιάς κάρτες γραφικών.




> Να το αλλάξω λίγο;
> ΥΓ. να μην δείτε ρε παιδιά κάποιον να πάρει pc και να πεί κάτι υπέρ για pc, αμέσως να τον φάτε και αυτόν και την ms/intel/amd  . Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι απο την apple, το os9,  osx  και τις λιγες εταιρίες παραγωγής cpu και λοιπών h/w για macι? Αν ναι τότε οκ, πάω πασο. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται αλλού, προφανός στην αντίληψη της ευχρηστίας και είναι offtopic.


Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## porosis

Από: http://www4.macnn.com/macnn/wwdc/05/




> Apple will offer a Developer Kit, which includes *3.6GHz Pentium 4*. OS X 10.4.1 for Intel (preview release). Order today; available in two weeks. [10:48 am]
> 
> Rosetta is a dymanic binary translator. Runs PowerPC code on Intel-baesd Macs. Transparent to users. Pretty fast. Jobs demos Rosetta used to run PowerPC macs on Intel-based Macs. Jobs shows Microsoft Excel/Word running on Intel-based Mac (without any porting and/or recompiling). Jobs also shows Photoshop CS2 with all plugins that are translated and run on Intel-based Mac without significant speed decrease. [10:46 am]


http://www.macnn.com/articles/05/06/...el.transition/
http://apple.slashdot.org/apple/05/0...&tid=179&tid=3

 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

EDIT: http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jun/06intel.html

----------


## XTCgr

> ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΕ οτι πρέπει να κάνει!!! Και το ψυγείο μου δεν παίζει παιχνίδια ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΑΞΩ;



πες μου μέρος και ώρα για να πάρω τον κομπρέσορα - ευχαριστώ

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Απλά αγοράζεις ενα Hp ¨η dell
> βλέπεις με το pc ο καθένας κάνει το δικό του μηχάνημα γιατι ακριβώς μπορεί!


Δλδ αγοράζεις γουρούνι στο σακί που είναι και pc.



> Τελευταία φορά που είδα και στον mac χρείαζονται τα Updates (service pack) antivirus όχι ακόμα!


Τελευταία φορά που είδα και στο mac πατούσες ένα κουμπί για να σου κάνει το update. Και αν μια εφαρμογή είχε κάποιο update απλά σου εμφάνιζε τι διορθώνει, και αν ήθελες δεν το έκανες. 



> Προς άπαντες Macintoshάδες: Γιατί επιμένετε να λέτε πως όσοι έχουν PC, ντε και καλά κάνουν αναβάθμιση κάθε χρόνο;;; Θέλετε να σας πω πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με το πρώτο PC μου (έναν ταπεινό 386DX στα 40Mhz);;; Πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με τον AMD K6-300;;; Και πόσα χρόνια έβγαλα με τον Duron 1,2 και θα έβγαζα ακόμη αν δεν τον έκαιγα από δική μου λ@λ@κία;;; Πόσα χρόνια θα βγάλω με τον τωρινό μου AMD Sempron 2,4+;;; Παιχνίδια δεν παίζω και ούτε τρέχω εφαρμογές που να βελτιώνονται αισθητά από τα 64bit και έτσι... Τελικά μόνο όσοι είναι πορωμένοι gamers καταλήγουν να κάνουν συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις (ή τελοσπάντων αυτοί αποτελούν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτών που κάνουν συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις). Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι πιστεύω από αυτά που βλέπω τριγύρω μου... Ας είχατε κι εσείς μεγάλη αγορά στα παιχνίδια, και τότε θα τα λέγαμε περί αναβαθμίσεων σε ετήσια βάση...


1. Είμαι χρήστης PC απο τότε που θυμάμαι να περπατάω. (πρόσφατα πήρα mac)
2. H mobo μου κάικε, η κάρτα μου κάικε, το τροφοδοτικό μου τα παιξε και μού καψε και τους δυο δίσκους. Αν εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά με καμένη mobo, κάρτα γραφικών και κατεστραμμένους δίσκους τι να σου πω...

----------


## tvelocity

> Ξαναρίξε μια ματιά στα pc τότε, ααα και ναι παίζουν και παιχνίδια (αθόρυβα!!)


Και επειδή εσύ ντε και καλά θές να παίζεις παιχνίδια στο PC σημαίνει οτι κι'εγώ έχω τις ίδιες ανάγκες; ΠΡΙΤΣ! Στην οικογένεις έχουμε ήδη 4 PC... Πιθανόν εγώ σε 2 χρόνια απο τώρα θα έχω κρατήσει τα 2 PC και θα έχω ένα mac για δουλειές και ένα Nintendo Revolution (όπου θα παίζω τα καλύτερα παιχνίδια της αγοράς). Το mac θα το κρατήσω για 6 χρόνια και στο Revolution θα παίζω όλα τα νέα παιχνίδια για 5 χρόνια. Επειδή δε σου αρέσει εσένα αυτο το μοντέλο λειτουργίας, δεν θα μου το βγάλεις εμένα ξυνό. Πάρε PC, duh! (...και κάνε αναβάθμιση κάθε 2 χρόνια για να παίζεις παιχνίδια... lol)

Και ΟΧΙ δεν είναι αθόρυβα τα PC. Και μην μου πείς οτι και ο G3 έκανε θόρυβο, γιατί ο G3 δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά τόσα χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## megahead13

> 1. Είμαι χρήστης PC απο τότε που θυμάμαι να περπατάω. (πρόσφατα πήρα mac)
> 2. H mobo μου κάικε, η κάρτα μου κάικε, το τροφοδοτικό μου τα παιξε και μού καψε και τους δυο δίσκους. Αν εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά με καμένη mobo, κάρτα γραφικών και κατεστραμμένους δίσκους τι να σου πω...


Ήσουν άτυχος. Τι παραπάνω μπορώ να πω... Εγώ ότι έχω πάθει, το έχω πάθει από δικές μου λαλακίες, και δεν ήταν τίποτε παραπάνω από δύο κατεστραμμένους επεξεργαστές...

----------


## sdikr

> Δλδ αγοράζεις γουρούνι στο σακί που είναι και pc.


τι Pc,  τι mac,  Και τα δυο γουρουνια στο σακί ειναι  :Wink: 




> Τελευταία φορά που είδα και στο mac πατούσες ένα κουμπί για να σου κάνει το update. Και αν μια εφαρμογή είχε κάποιο update απλά σου εμφάνιζε τι διορθώνει, και αν ήθελες δεν το έκανες.


Το ιδιο κάνει και το Pc,  το θεμα μας ομως ήταν το αν χρείαζονται update και service pack




> 1. Είμαι χρήστης PC απο τότε που θυμάμαι να περπατάω. (πρόσφατα πήρα mac)
> 2. H mobo μου κάικε, η κάρτα μου κάικε, το τροφοδοτικό μου τα παιξε και μού καψε και τους δυο δίσκους. Αν εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά με καμένη mobo, κάρτα γραφικών και κατεστραμμένους δίσκους τι να σου πω...


ελπίζω να μην σου τυχει πότε να σου καεί κατι στο mac, θα δείς τι θα πει ripoff apple!!

τροφοδοτικο  για τον g3  120 λίρες!!  (ευτηχώς με πατέντα  δουλέυει το απλο των Pc  25 λιρες)

----------


## sdikr

> Και επειδή εσύ ντε και καλά θές να παίζεις παιχνίδια στο PC σημαίνει οτι κι'εγώ έχω τις ίδιες ανάγκες; ΠΡΙΤΣ! Στην οικογένεις έχουμε ήδη 4 PC... Πιθανόν εγώ σε 2 χρόνια απο τώρα θα έχω κρατήσει τα 2 PC και θα έχω ένα mac για δουλειές και ένα Nintendo Revolution (όπου θα παίζω τα καλύτερα παιχνίδια της αγοράς). Το mac θα το κρατήσω για 6 χρόνια και στο Revolution θα παίζω όλα τα νέα παιχνίδια για 5 χρόνια. Επειδή δε σου αρέσει εσένα αυτο το μοντέλο λειτουργίας, δεν θα μου το βγάλεις εμένα ξυνό. Πάρε PC, duh! (...και κάνε αναβάθμιση κάθε 2 χρόνια για να παίζεις παιχνίδια... lol)
> 
> Και ΟΧΙ δεν είναι αθόρυβα τα PC. Και μην μου πείς οτι και ο G3 έκανε θόρυβο, γιατί ο G3 δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά τόσα χρόνια τώρα.


Οποτε μην νομίζεις πως οι ανάγκες μας είναι ιδιες!!
το θέμα μας ειναι ομως οτι το Pc  κάνει παραπάνω πράγματα!!
Νομιζεις οτι θα κρατήσει η κονσολα για 6 χρόνια!!  

PS1, ps2, ps3.......and the list goes on!!

----------


## teacake

Τι να λέμε τώρα ρε παιδιά. Αφού και η Apple το γυρνάει σε x86 αρχιτεκτονική... Τσάμπα το σάλιο που χαλάστηκε δηλαδή για να υποστηριχτεί η ανωτερότητα των G5 επεξεργαστών. Χεχε, γι'αυτό η πληροφορική είναι συναρπαστική!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Από τη στιγμή που το Mac os tiger θα τρέχει σε λίγο και σε ίντελ επεξεργαστές, να περιμένετε μεγάλες αλλάγες στο χώρο.

Αυτήν την κίνηση σίγουρα δεν την περίμενε η microsoft.

Άντε να δούμε.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## tvelocity

> PS1, ps2, ps3.......and the list goes on!!


Κάτσε και μέτρα, ο χρόνος ζωής μια κονσόλας είναι 4-5 χρόνια! Πριν πόσα χρόνιαβγήκε το PS2; Πότε βγαίνει το 3;




> Τι να λέμε τώρα ρε παιδιά. Αφού και η Apple το γυρνάει σε x86 αρχιτεκτονική... Τσάμπα το σάλιο που χαλάστηκε δηλαδή για να υποστηριχτεί η ανωτερότητα των G5 επεξεργαστών. Χεχε, γι'αυτό η πληροφορική είναι συναρπαστική!!!


Οι G5 *είναι* ανώτεροι... Το πρόβλημα ήταν η IBM που είχε μείνει πίσω στην σχεδίαση τους. Υποίθετε ια είχε βγεί ο G5 στα 3.0Ghz πριν  κάτι χρόνια, και είμαστε στα 2.8. Έλπιζα οτι η intel θα κατασκεύαζε PPC επεξεργαστές για την apple, δυστυχώς δεν έγινε έτσι τελικά  :Sad:

----------


## sdikr

> Κάτσε και μέτρα, ο χρόνος ζωής μια κονσόλας είναι 4-5 χρόνια! Πριν πόσα χρόνιαβγήκε το PS2; Πότε βγαίνει το 3;


πως το βλέπω,  πέρνω το Pc  για να τα κάνει όλα,  αν ειναι να πάρω το mac  για internet/word  μπορώ άνετα να παρω και το τηλέφωνο της amstrad (Που πουλάν στην αγγλία)  και να έχω internet - word

Δικαιόλογιές του τυπου αααα θα πάρω την ταδε κονσόλα και θα μαμάει το Pc   τις ακούω ........

τι ειναι τελικά το Mac,  ειναι pc,  (personal computer)  ή ειναι   personal typewriter?

----------


## mrsaccess

Ρε βάλ'τε τον πιγκουίνο στη μηχανή σας να δείτε άσπρη μέρα!

Πληρώνετε Gates και Jobs ενώ υπάρχει το open, free και καλύτερο!

Και μπαίνει και σε pc και σε mac!

----------


## XTCgr

> Οι G5 *είναι* ανώτεροι...



μπαααα....δεν νομίζω. Παλιότερα tests έδειχναν οτι οι επεξεργαστές της intel ήταν  πιο γρήγοροι(νομίζω η σύγκριση ηταν με Xeon) - δηλαδή που να κοντράρουμε τώρα με Athlon. Xώρια την διαφήμιση που είχε κάνει η apple για τα γκάζια των επεξεργαστών της....με την διαφορά οτι έτρεχαν  κάργα βελτιστοποιημένα προγράμματα

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε βάλ'τε τον πιγκουίνο στη μηχανή σας να δείτε άσπρη μέρα!
> 
> Πληρώνετε Gates και Jobs ενώ υπάρχει το open, free και καλύτερο!
> 
> Και μπαίνει και σε pc και σε mac!


ωχ θα πεσει split!!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Ducklord

> Και ενοείται αθόρυβο (ούτε ανάσα σε idle κατάσταση, όταν παίζω παιχνίδια ή κάνω compile ανεβάζει λίγο στροφές το ανεμηστήρι χωρίς όμως να φτάνει σε επίπεδα pc).


Ναι, με τη διαφορά πως ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ αθόρυβα εξαρτήματα για πισί και ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο ακριβά όσο νομίζετε. Π.χ. κάρτα 9600 (που έχει και ο Mac σου) με idle ψύξη, τροφοδοτικό ΧΩΡΙΣ ανεμιστήρα, "απλή" ψύκτρα (ΟΧΙ υδρόψυξη) για AMD που ΔΕΝ έχει ανεμιστήρα κ.λπ...
Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα πισί που, πρόσεξε, στα παιχνίδια θα έχει τις ίδιες επιδόσεις με το δικό σου, και μάλιστα θα είναι και πιο αθόρυβο. Απλά, εσύ το συγκρίνεις με τη μαούνα που έχω βάλει εγώ μέσα (την 6800). Μπορεί να μην ακούγεται κιχ όταν δουλεύω (το εννοώ: κίχ. Τίποτα. Σιωπή), ακόμη και όταν επεξεργάζομαι γραφικά, μα τα ανεμιστήρια ξεκινάνε όταν αρχίσει το rendering, "πέσει" το 3D του HalfLife 2 κ.λπ. Εκεί, ναι, πάω πάσο: το πισί μου θα κάνει αρκετό θόρυβο. Με τη διαφορά πως θα παίζει και το παιχνίδι με 5x επιδόσεις σε σχέση με τον Mac σου. Αν προτιμούσα την 9600 silent, και εγώ δεν θα άκουγα τίποτα. Προτίμησα, όταν ούτως ή άλλως ακούγονται... εκρήξεις από τα ηχεία, ή κάνω rendering (οπότε και παίζει μουσική γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι με το πισί), να "ακούγονται" (ανάμεσα στις εκρήξεις και στα κενά ανάμεσα στα κομμάτια) τα ανεμιστήρια. Και το "ακούγονται", βέβαια, σχετικό είναι (φίλος, όταν είχα κλειστή οθόνη, με ρωτούσε "αν θα ανοίξω το πισί για να παίξουμε"  :Wink:  ). Μην θεωρείτε εξαρχής πως "θα ακούγεται"... :-) "Δεν"!




> Το να είναι μικρό και αθόρυβο ένα pc είναι προτέρημα. Αν πιστεύεις διαφορετικά τότε η apple δεν απεθύνεται σε εσένα. Η apple δεν προσπαθεί να ανταγωνιστεί με τα συνηθισμένα pc.


Και ναι, και όχι. Ναι για όποιον θέλει "έναν υπολογιστή γενικής χρήσεως". Όχι για όποιο πειραχτήρι θέλει "να το σιάχνει μόνος του" ή "να το αναβαθμίζει". Όπως -σωστά- είπες, και επέτρεψέ μου να το επεκτείνω λιγάκι, "καθένας παίρνει αυτό που του ταιριάζει". Κάποιοι είναι μια χαρά με τους Μακ (αν δεν είχαν και το ουράνιο τόξο...)




> Και ποιό είναι αυτό; Μη μου πείς οτι πιστεύεις οτι θα βγάλουν mac με x86 επεξεργαστή... Είναι για γέλια. Το πολύ πολύ να βγάλει η intel PPC επεξεργαστές. Κι'αυτό ακόμα είναι σχετικά χλωμό.


Το "φθηνοπισατζίδικο hardware" απευθυνόταν στην στροφή της Apple προς PC λύσεις. Αν κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις πως τον τελευταίο καιρό οι Apple απέκτησαν ATi και nVidia (που μέχρι να μεταφερθούν και σε αυτούς, σίγουρα θα μας λέγατε πως "είναι για τα μπάζα") τότε τι να σου πω... Ήθελα να δείξω πως το "φθηνοπισατζίδικο hardware" που αναφέρθηκε ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΑΤΦΟΡΜΕΣ...  :Wink: 




> Α, επίσης το "φτηνοπισατζίδικο hardware" σου κάνει σαν αποροφητήρας. Ο imac κάνει λιγότερο θόρυβο κι'απ το mp3 player μου... Δεν βλέπω κανα πελονέκτημα στις κάρτες γραφικών σου - ούτος η άλλως για να πάρεις imac για παιχνίδια, θα θέλεις κλείσιμο σε ίδρυμα για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες τουλάχιστον. Η κάρτα ήχου του imac είναι μια χαρά, τόσοι μουσικοί που γράφουν αποκλειστικά σε mac κουφοί είναι;


Καταρχάς, σε ευχαριστώ που ξέρεις ΕΣΥ το πως κάνει το ΔΙΚΟ μου πισί. Να σου πω που κάνετε τη βλακεία οι Μακιντοσάδες; Βάζετε όλα τα πισιά σε ένα τσουβάλι. "Όλα κάνουν θόρυβο". Έ, κάνε τούμπες, κοπανήσου, γύρνα ανάποδα, ό,τι και να κάνεις, το δικό μου ΔΕΝ κάνει θόρυβο. Αυτή τη στιγμή ακούω ΤΟ UPS. Γκότ ιτ; Θα το χωνέψετε επιτέλους; Η, μήπως, θα μου πείτε τώρα πως "Ο Μακ δεν χρειάζεται γιου-πι-ές, δουλεύει με κουρδιστό ελατήριο";;;
Το γιατί ανέφερα τις κάρτες ήχου θα το διαβάσεις παρακάτω. Τέλος, για το αν είμαι τρελός ή όχι να παίζω (περιστασιακά) στο πισί, έχεις δίκιο... Πρέπει να είμαι ΠΟΛΥ ηλίθιος για να έχω παίξει Deus Ex (Action/FPS/RPG),, Planescape Torment (classic RPG), HalfLife 1 & 2 (FPS) σε ένα PC. Καλύτερα να περιοριζόμουν στο Devil May Cry του PS2 μου. Αν δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε πως "καλές οι μελαχρινές, καλές και οι ξανθιές, άπαιχτες και οι κοκκινομάλες", δεν σας φταίω. Θέλω ποικιλία στη ζωή μου. Θέλω να παίζω ένα FPS ή ένα στρατηγικής σαν άνθρωπος (με ποντίκι), ένα ξυλίκι με τζόϋπαντ, ένα Dance Dance Revolution με άγνωστους να χορεύουν σαν αρκούδια και εγώ να τους κοιτάζω (από μακριά) και να γελάω... Και ο Mac δεν θα μου προσφέρει κανένα από αυτά.
Υ.Γ.: Αντί να πάρω έναν Mac και μια κονσόλα, πήρα ένα PC και μια κονσόλα. Και έχω και την Amiga Μου. 1-0...  :Wink: 





> Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το παραπάνω post μου.
> 
> SATA 160ari δίσκο, 9600 radeon και 1GB μνήμης.
> Α και μια φθηνοπιασάδικη 17άρα widescreen την οποία συγκρίνοντας την με την 15άρα του pc (σε ποιότητα απεικόνισης) είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα.


Μάλλον δεν διάβασες τι είπα. Καταρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πως οι 15άρες στα πισιά έχουν πεθάνει. Το standard είναι οι 17ρες και, δυστυχώς, οι TFT...
Έπειτα, το είπα και παραπάνω, ανέφερα όσα ανέφερα για να φανεί το κοινό hardware ανάμεσα στα μηχανάκια. Ταυτόχρονα, να δείξω την ευελιξία του πισιού (τρείς κάρτες ήχου για πλάκα - μπορεί να το κάνει και ο Μακ, μα αν τις πάρεις από το ουράνιο τόξο, καλή τύχη... €300 και βάλε...). Όσο για την Radeon, και αυτό το σχολίασα παραπάνω: "σου ρίχνω στα αυτιά". Δεν το λέω να πάμε κόντρες, πιό συχνά θα παίξω καμιά πασιέντζα από ό,τι ένα 3D παιχνίδι (δεν έχω χρόνο), μα ΟΤΑΝ παίζω, έχω τουλάχιτον 2x καλύτερες επιδόσεις από την κάρτα του Μάκη σου. 

Α, και φυσικά, ο καλύτερος χώρος για την εργασία μου δεν είναι ένα ανατομικώς σχεδιασμένο γραφείο, μα ένα αεράτο μπαλκόνι με τη γυναίκα παραμάσχαλα (αααχ... Ωραία ήταν όταν είχα δουλέψει έτσι   :Laughing:  ). Το θέμα είναι πως το πισί ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να γίνει "σαν τους Μακ" (αυτό βέβαια κοστίζει, μα και πάλι, κατιτίς λιγότερο από Μακ). Μην θεωρείτε δεδομένο πως ΔΕΝ γίνεται επειδή είδατε τους φίλους με την υδρόψυξη (που ακούγεται σαν ψυγείο διότι ΕΙΝΑΙ ψυγείο και, ταυτόχρονα, βαράει στα αυτιά στις επιδόσεις ΚΑΙ το πισί μου - μα αυτό... ξεχνάτε στρατηγικά να το αναφέρετε  :Wink:  ). Το πως, το είπα...




> εσύ στα χαρακτηριστικά του υπολογιστή σου αναφέρεις και το στερεοφωνικό σου? χαχα


Αν στη φράση "έχω τρία σκυλιά, ένα κόκκινο, ένα πράσινο και ένα μπλε" εσύ καταλαβαίνεις "έχω ένα μπλέ", μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα προσωρινής απώλειας μνήμης ή αδυναμία κατανόησης. Κοίτα το, είναι ενοχλητικό... Έλεγα το που είναι συνδεδεμένη η κάθε κάρτα ήχου, για να είναι κατανοητός και ο λόγος ύπαρξής της.




> και ναι λολ! οταν έλεγα για φτηνοπισατζίδικα πράγματα δεν αναφερόμουν φυσικά για τα υπερτιμημένα περιφερειακά που σας πουλάν τα πισατζίδικα μαγαζιά με 200% κέρδος, αλλά σε αυτά που προσπαθούν όλοι να μας πείσουν οτι τα πισι είναι φτηνά ΚΑΙ δουλεύουν σωστά.


Φίλε μου, μπορείς, μήπως, ΜΗΠΩΣ λέω, να μου εξηγήσεις το τι κοινό έχει μία Radeon 9600 για PC με μία Radeon 9600 για Mac; ΜΗΠΩΣ μπορείς να μου πεις πόσο κοστίζει ένας δίσκος SATA για PC και Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ δίσκος SATA για Mac; ΠΟΙΟΣ είπαμε τα πληρώνει "υπεριμημένα";




> Οσο για την EIZO που λές, η συγκεκριμένη είναι ένα μοντέλο που την δουλεύουν ΠΟΛΛΟΙ γραφίστες και όχι μονο που δουλεύουν σε μακ.


Αει νόου. Απλά, ΜΗΝ συγκρίνεις με τις οθόνες των Mac. Τους βαράει στα αυτιά...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Ducklord

"H mobo μου κάικε, η κάρτα μου κάικε, το τροφοδοτικό μου τα παιξε και μού καψε και τους δυο δίσκους. Αν εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά με καμένη mobo, κάρτα γραφικών και κατεστραμμένους δίσκους τι να σου πω..."

ΟΙ MAC ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕ....
(μια κοινωνική προσφορά adslgr.com)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## sdikr

> ΟΙ MAC ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕ....
> (μια κοινωνική προσφορά adslgr.com)


  :Confused:   :ROTFL:   :Worthy:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό. 
Σταματάω την συζήτηση εδώ΄. Μου κόπηκε η όρεξη.

Παράθεση: Οι x86 έχουν μέσα 20 χρονών ΣΑΒΟΥΡΑ την οποία κράτησαν για compatibility λόγους. (κάτι στο οποίο οφείλεται η τεράστια κατανάλωση και οι τεράστιοι χρονισμοί ρολογιού που απαιτούνται για καλή απόδοση) 

Υ.Γ. Το επόμενο μου μηχάνημα θα είναι Genesi...δεν ξαναπαίρνω μηχάνημα με x86 μέσα.

----------


## XTCgr

η AMD είχε την ίδια λογική με την apple - λιγα mhz, αυξημενο ipc. H intel ακολούθησε τον ολισθηρό δρόμο των mhz αλλα απο οτι φαίνεται το γυρνάει και αυτή με τους dothan

----------


## kostthem

Κι όμως είναι αλήθεια. Δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό, αλλά και μόνο που δίνουν εργαλεία για να τρέχουν τα προγράμματα και στα δύο συστήματα σημαίνει πως σε 2 χρόνια όλοι οι νέοι Mac θα έχουν Intel επεξεργαστή. Δεν με νοιάζει αν θα είναι καλοί ή κακοί οι επεξεργαστές.. γιατί σήμερα είναι μια μαύρη μέρα  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## megahead13

> Παράθεση: Οι x86 έχουν μέσα 20 χρονών ΣΑΒΟΥΡΑ την οποία κράτησαν για compatibility λόγους. (κάτι στο οποίο οφείλεται η τεράστια κατανάλωση και οι τεράστιοι χρονισμοί ρολογιού που απαιτούνται για καλή απόδοση)


Συμφωνούμε 100%. Έχω δουλέψει την αρχιτεκτονική της Intel σε low level επίπεδο (λέγε με assembly), από τα 8bit έως και τα 32bit, και μπορώ να πω ότι πλέον τα έχει φάει τα ψωμιά της. Το τελευταίο φιλί της ζωής είναι τα 64bit και oi διπλοπύρηνοι.

----------


## Lathander

> Να το αλλάξω λίγο;
> ΥΓ. να μην δείτε ρε παιδιά κάποιον να πάρει pc και να πεί κάτι υπέρ για pc, αμέσως να τον φάτε και αυτόν και την ms/intel/amd . Δεν μπορώ να


Do Not Feed The Trolls....

----------


## sdikr

> Do Not Feed The Trolls....


look who is talking!!!

define troll please   :Wink:

----------


## JohnGR

Γουστάρω! Και έλεγα πώς θα περάσει η νύχτα σήμερα!   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## mrsaccess

Οι x86 έχουν σαβούρα πράγματι.
Το ότι την κράτησαν όμως για compatibility λόγους είναι στα υπέρ και όχι στα κατά. Εκτός και αν θες κάθε φορά που αλλάζεις αυτοκίνητο να αλλάζουμε και τους δρόμους!

Η x86 όμως σου έδωσε και όλη την σημερινή τεχνολογία που έχεις στους mac.
Τι νομίζεις; Η usb, η agp, η pci, ide - sata, sdram κτλ έγιναν για σένα;
Από την Intel ξεκίνησαν για την x86 και τα πήραν και τα φτωχαδάκια οι mac. Εκτός και αν θεωρείς τους mac ρακοσυλλέκτες.

Ακόμη, "τεράστιοι χρονισμοί"; Δεν υπερβάλλεις λίγο; Απλά υψηλότεροι. Και στους amd "λίγο" υψηλότεροι.

----------


## tvelocity

> ...


Apples with oranges... Έλεος, δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε οτι οι mac είναι για *πολύ* συγκεκριμένα πράγματα; Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει να κάνει καλά την δουλειά για την οποία σχεδιάστικε, πρέπει να κάνει 1002 πράγματα ακόμα για να μην είναι άχρηστο. Αν δεν καλύβεσαι ΜΗ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ MAC, ΕΙΝΑΙ *ΤΟΣΟ* ΑΠΛΟ, υπάρχει ΤΟΣΟΣ κόσμος που μπορεί να κάνει την δουλεία του καλύτερα, να μην την κάνει για να μην φωνάζεις εσύ;

Πάντως τώρα που είναι επίσημο οτι θα το γυρίσουν σε x86, δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ πια να αγοράσω mac, και ευτυχώς τελικά που δεν αγόρασα ποτέ μέχρι τώρα, γιατί αυτό που έκανε η apple ήταν μεγάλη απατεωνιά...

----------


## sdikr

> Apples with oranges... Έλεος, δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε οτι οι mac είναι για πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα; Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει να κάνει καλά την δουλειά για την οποία σχεδιάστικε, πρέπει να κάνει 1002 πράγματα ακόμα για να μην είναι άχρηστο.


εκει ειναι η διαφορά το Pc ειναι φιαγμένο να κάνει 10020000  πράγματα!!

----------


## XTCgr

πάντως όσοι έχουν mac να τους κρατήσουν - σε λίγα χρόνια όπως πάνε τα πράγματα  οι mac με την σημερινή μορφή τους θα είναι τελείως ρετρο βλέπε amiga,spectrum, sinclair κτλ

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως τώρα που είναι επίσημο οτι θα το γυρίσουν σε x86, δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ πια να αγοράσω mac, και ευτυχώς τελικά που δεν αγόρασα ποτέ μέχρι τώρα, γιατί αυτό που έκανε η apple ήταν μεγάλη απατεωνιά...


Δεν αγόρασες ποτέ ως τώρα;

δηλαδή δεν ειχες καν first hand expirience?

καλά μας δουλέυεις;

Για όσους λέγαν οτι οι ειδήσεις δεν ειναι σωστες   http://www.macfixit.com/

----------


## Ducklord

Potatoes with watermelons... Δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε πως το μίξερ του καφέ είναι για πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα;  :Wink: 

ΑΥΤΟ έλεγα και νωρίτερα αγαπητέ. Προτιμώ να κάνω ό,τι κάνω και με τον Μακ, με λίγο περισσότερη σκοτούρα μα, ταυτόχρονα, να έχω και την επιλογή να κάνω άλλα 500 πράγματα, από ό,τι να έχω ένα πολύ καλό μηχανάκι μιας χρήσης.

Πολυμηχανήματα ρούλεζ, όπως θα δεις αν πας και σε οποιοδήποτε γραφείο (εκτυπωτής/σκάνερ/φωτοτυπικό/φάξ/καφετιέρα ώλ ιν γουάν...)  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## tvelocity

> Δεν αγόρασες ποτέ ως τώρα;
> 
> δηλαδή δεν ειχες καν first hand expirience?
> 
> καλά μας δουλέυεις;


Φυσικά και έχω first hand expierience, απλά όχι σε δικό μου μηχάνημα.




> εκει ειναι η διαφορά το Pc ειναι φιαγμένο να κάνει 10020000 πράγματα!!


So what? Γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει ντε και καλά να έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες ανάγκες με σένα;

----------


## tvelocity

> ΑΥΤΟ έλεγα και νωρίτερα αγαπητέ. Προτιμώ να κάνω ό,τι κάνω και με τον Μακ, με λίγο περισσότερη σκοτούρα μα, ταυτόχρονα, να έχω και την επιλογή να κάνω άλλα 500 πράγματα, από ό,τι να έχω ένα πολύ καλό μηχανάκι μιας χρήσης.


Δηλαδή αποκλείεις να υπάρχει κάποιος να κάνει την δουλειά του σε mac; Εξάλου τόσοι μουσικοί γιατί γράφουν σε mac και όχι σε PC; Μάντεψε, σε μουσική παραγωγή οι mac ρίχνουν στα αυτιά στα PC.

Δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες ανάγκες με σένα!

----------


## sdikr

> Φυσικά και έχω first hand expierience, απλά όχι σε δικό μου μηχάνημα.


Εγώ εχω και σε (σχετικά δικό μου)  g3, g5




> So what? Γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει ντε και καλά να έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες ανάγκες με σένα;


Φυσικά όχι αλλά πιο πολλές ανάγκες καλύπτει το 10020000  απο το 1002

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή αποκλείεις να υπάρχει κάποιος να κάνει την δουλειά του σε mac; Εξάλου τόσοι μουσικοί γιατί γράφουν σε mac και όχι σε PC; Μάντεψε, σε μουσική παραγωγή οι mac ρίχνουν στα αυτιά στα PC.
> 
> Δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες ανάγκες με σένα!


για πες μου πόσοι γράφουν σε mac  και πόσοι σε pc  ;

----------


## WAntilles

Παρ, ό,τι Mod σε αυτό το forum δεν θα επέμβω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.

Μ' αρέσουν οι διαιτητές που αφήνουν τα "πλεονεκτήματα" και το παιχνίδι να κυλά για να παίζεται μπάλα.  :Mr. Green: 

Συνεχίστε.  :Mr. Green: 

[Σκροντς-σκροντς τις πανσέτες]

----------


## tvelocity

> Φυσικά όχι αλλά πιο πολλές ανάγκες καλύπτει το 10020000 απο το 1002


Και ξανά: so what; Είναι άχρηστος δηλαδή; Δηλαδή ένας επαγγελματίας μουσικός, να μη πάρει mac επειδή δεν θα μπορεί να παίξει παιχνίδια; Αφου στο mac θα κάνει πολύ καλύτερα την δουλειά του απο οποιοδήποτε PC, τα παιχνίδια θα του λείψουν;

----------


## XTCgr

αντε και στο in.gr http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...0&lngDtrID=252

" Η δεκατής σχέση της Apple με την IBM σύντομα τερματίζεται. Το αφεντικό της Apple Στιβ Τζομπς ανακοίνωσε τη Δευτέρα ότι στα μελλοντικά μοντέλα Mac θα χρησιμοποιούνται για πρώτη φορά επεξεργαστές Intel."

----------


## tvelocity

> για πες μου πόσοι γράφουν σε mac και πόσοι σε pc ;


Πολύ περισότεροι σε mac. Και αυτοί που δεν έχουν mac, ονειρεύονται τον dual G5. (Τώρα ξενέρωσαν βέβαια με τις μαλακίες της apple)

----------


## sdikr

> Και ξανά: so what; Είναι άχρηστος δηλαδή; Δηλαδή ένας επαγγελματίας μουσικός, να μη πάρει mac επειδή δεν θα μπορεί να παίξει παιχνίδια; Αφου στο mac θα κάνει πολύ καλύτερα την δουλειά του απο οποιοδήποτε PC, τα παιχνίδια θα του λείψουν;


πες μου πόσοι έχουν mac για μουσική και πόσοι έχουν pc ;

----------


## sdikr

> Πολύ περισότεροι σε mac. Και αυτοί που δεν έχουν mac, ονειρεύονται τον dual G5. (Τώρα ξενέρωσαν βέβαια με τις μαλακίες της apple)


Βρε και η εταιρίες σαν την terratec  Που βγάζουν της τρελές κάρτες πεινάνε εεε;

----------


## sdikr

> Παρ, ό,τι Mod σε αυτό το forum δεν θα επέμβω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.
> 
> Μ' αρέσουν οι διαιτητές που αφήνουν τα "πλεονεκτήματα" και το παιχνίδι να κυλά για να παίζεται μπάλα.
> 
> Συνεχίστε.
> 
> [Σκροντς-σκροντς τις πανσέτες]


Αν τολμήσεις θα σου πακτώσω μια creative  στην μητρική σου!!    :Mr. Green:

----------


## fatouros

> Και ποιό είναι αυτό; Μη μου πείς οτι πιστεύεις οτι θα βγάλουν mac με x86 επεξεργαστή... Είναι για γέλια. Το πολύ πολύ να βγάλει η intel PPC επεξεργαστές. Κι'αυτό ακόμα είναι σχετικά χλωμό.
> 
> Α, επίσης το "φτηνοπισατζίδικο hardware" σου κάνει σαν αποροφητήρας. Ο imac κάνει λιγότερο θόρυβο κι'απ το mp3 player μου... Δεν βλέπω κανα πελονέκτημα στις κάρτες γραφικών σου - ούτος η άλλως για να πάρεις imac για παιχνίδια, θα θέλεις κλείσιμο σε ίδρυμα για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες τουλάχιστον. Η κάρτα ήχου του imac είναι μια χαρά, τόσοι μουσικοί που γράφουν αποκλειστικά σε mac κουφοί είναι;
> 
> Και φυσικά ο σκληρός του imac είναι SATA, τι το πέρασες...


Να και μία ανακοίνωση από την apple: http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jun/06intel.html

Δεν το θεωρώ κακό να θέλει να επενδύσει σε Intel.

----------


## sandman

Με τα νέα δεδομένα η apple  έχει ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα: την μοναδική πλατφόρμα που θα μπορεί να τρέξει όλα τα κυρίαρχα λειτουργικά, και windows και OSX και linux. 

Δηλαδή με λίγα λεφτά παραπάνω θα μπορείς να πάρεις ένα ήσυχο pc (btw, υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ του αθόρυβος και ήσυχος και βλέπω συνέχεια να χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις λάθος), με OSX και ilife, αλλά πλέον θα μπορεί να τρέξει τα πάντα και λογικά θα μπορείς να του βάλεις και ό,τι hardware θες (εκτός από μητρική).

Δεν βλέπω λόγο να αγοράσω ξανά x86 που δεν βγαίνει από την apple. H νέα πλατφόρμα θα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα των χ86 Pc και των mac, και ελάχιστα από τα μειονεκτήματά τους.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν βλέπω λόγο να αγοράσω ξανά x86 που δεν βγαίνει από την apple. H νέα πλατφόρμα θα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα των χ86 Pc και των mac, και ελάχιστα από τα μειονεκτήματά τους.


Μακάρι,  αλλά πιστέυεις οτι οι υπόλοιποι δεν θα κάνουν κάτι;

----------


## WAntilles

> Με τα νέα δεδομένα η apple  έχει ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα: την μοναδική πλατφόρμα που θα μπορεί να τρέξει όλα τα κυρίαρχα λειτουργικά, και windows και OSX και linux. 
> 
> Δηλαδή με λίγα λεφτά παραπάνω θα μπορείς να πάρεις ένα ήσυχο pc (btw, υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ του αθόρυβος και ήσυχος και βλέπω συνέχεια να χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις λάθος), με OSX και ilife, αλλά πλέον θα μπορεί να τρέξει τα πάντα και λογικά θα μπορείς να του βάλεις και ό,τι hardware θες (εκτός από μητρική).
> 
> Δεν βλέπω λόγο να αγοράσω ξανά x86 που δεν βγαίνει από την apple. H νέα πλατφόρμα θα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα των χ86 Pc και των mac, και ελάχιστα από τα μειονεκτήματά τους.


Κάνεις λάθος.

Εάν δεν έχει Athlon-64-X2 ή έχει Intel βασισμένο στον P-4, ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΘΛΙΨΗ.

----------


## porosis

Η νέα έκδοση Mac OS X - x86 θα παίζει μόνο σε μηχανήματα της Apple ή όχι(δηλαδή σε κανά χρόνο θα έχω triple boot Windows, Linux, Mac OS X :Shocked: ); 

Επίσης τα νέα μηχανήματα της Apple θα μπορούν να τρέξουν Windows;  :Very Happy: 

Δε νομίζω να επιτρέψουν τέτοιους συνδυασμούς... :Whistling:

----------


## sandman

> Κάνεις λάθος.
> 
> Εάν δεν έχει Athlon-64-X2 ή έχει Intel βασισμένο στον P-4, ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΘΛΙΨΗ.


Athlon-64-X2 δεν θα έχει σίγουρα, αφού η συμφωνία έγινε με την intel.

Δεν νομίζω να χρησιμοποιήσουν P4 ενώ υπάρχουν οι dothan. Άσε που στα μέσα του 2006, που η apple θα αρχίσει να πουλάει τα πρώτα μηχανήματα με intel, θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμη η νέα γενιά επεξεργαστών της intel που δεν θα έχουν καμία σχέση με netburst.

----------


## sandman

> Η νέα έκδοση Mac OS X - x86 θα παίζει μόνο σε μηχανήματα της Apple ή όχι(δηλαδή σε κανά χρόνο θα έχω triple boot Windows, Linux, Mac OS X); 
> 
> Επίσης τα νέα μηχανήματα της Apple θα μπορούν να τρέξουν Windows; 
> 
> Δε νομίζω να επιτρέψουν τέτοιους συνδυασμούς...


Τα απάντησαν επίσημα αυτά. Από το cnet



> After Jobs' presentation, Apple Senior Vice President Phil Schiller addressed the issue of running Windows on Macs, saying there are no plans to sell or support Windows on an Intel-based Mac. "That doesn't preclude someone from running it on a Mac. They probably will," he said. "We won't do anything to preclude that."
> 
> However, Schiller said the company does not plan to let people run Mac OS X on other computer makers' hardware. "We will not allow running Mac OS X on anything other than an Apple Mac," he said.


Οπότε το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι πως πλέον οι mac θα τρέχουν και windows natively. Ή διαφορετικά triple boot (Windows, Linux, Mac OS X) θα έχεις μόνο με mac.

----------


## sdikr

> However, Schiller said the company does not plan to let people run Mac OS X on other computer makers' hardware. "We will not allow running Mac OS X on anything other than an Apple Mac," he said.


an other wana be monopoly

----------


## sandman

> Μακάρι,  αλλά πιστέυεις οτι οι υπόλοιποι δεν θα κάνουν κάτι;


Σαν τί δηλαδή; Αν δεν τους το επιτρέψει η apple δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν hardware που να τρέχει macosx.

----------


## Rama

Τα νέα mac πόσο συμβατά θα είναι με τα κλασικά pcια μας? 
Αν δηλαδή το νέο MacOSX είναι χτισμένο για x86, εγώ δεν θα το εγκαταστήσω στο κακόμοιρο 1.8G Celeronακι μου γιατί η Apple θα με κάνει ντα? Right ...

----------


## mperedim

> However, Schiller said the company does not plan to let people run Mac OS X on other computer makers' hardware. "We will not allow running Mac OS X on anything other than an Apple Mac," he said.
> 
> an other wana be monopoly


Εχμ ... το selling point της Apple είνα ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ (και έχει αναφερθεί πολλάκις): το μέχρι αηδίας integration S/W με (προφανώς απόλυτα ελεγχόμενο) H/W. Ανοίγεις το μηχάνημα και it just works. 

Κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον είναι το *πώς* θα γίνει αυτό που ανέφερε ο Schiller: αν η Apple επιλέξει απλά-κοινά Pentium 4 (ή ας πούμε P4 EM64T-2 quad core), τι σε εμποδίζει να το στήσεις στον αντίστοιχο επεξεργαστή του σπιτιού σου; 

Btw, P4 aside η Intel βγάζει ακόμα μερικά ενδιαφέροντα πραγματάκια (Pentium M).

----------


## sandman

> Κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον είναι το *πώς* θα γίνει αυτό που ανέφερε ο Schiller: αν η Apple επιλέξει απλά-κοινά Pentium 4 (ή ας πούμε P4 EM64T-2 quad core), τι σε εμποδίζει να το στήσεις στον αντίστοιχο επεξεργαστή του σπιτιού σου;


Υποθέτω με hardware drm.

----------


## tvelocity

Custom BIOS, custom περιφερειακά που δεν υπάρχουν σε legacy x86, κτλ... όλα γίνονται... Επίσης δεν αποκλείετε να μην είναι απλά P4, αλλα P4 με αμφεταμίνες  :Razz:  Ο καιρός θα δείξει... Πάντως το καλό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι επιτέλους θα αναβαθμιστεί η σειρά των φορητών της apple!

----------


## WAntilles

> ...ή ας πούμε P4 EM64T-2 quad core...


Quad-core P-4;

Α-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα.

Το ανέκδοτο της 10ετίας.

Εδώ δεν μπορεί να βγάλει προηγμένο single core, το δήθεν dual της είναι για πέταμα-σύνθλιψη -> χακιά μιας νυκτός -> 2 core στο ίδιο die απλά, και θα βγάλει 4πλό;

Για προσγειωθείτε.

----------


## Ducklord

> Δηλαδή με λίγα λεφτά παραπάνω θα μπορείς να πάρεις ένα ήσυχο pc (btw, υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ του αθόρυβος και ήσυχος και βλέπω συνέχεια να χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις λάθος), με OSX και ilife, αλλά πλέον θα μπορεί να τρέξει τα πάντα και λογικά θα μπορείς να του βάλεις και ό,τι hardware θες (εκτός από μητρική).


Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω καλά, τα πισί είναι εξαρχής "φασαριόζικα" λόγω του οτι... δεν τα κατασκευάζει η Apple; Δεν μπορούσατε να δεχτείτε, ως τώρα, πως υπάρχουν silent εξαρτήματα για PC, μα θα έρθει η Apple να τα κατασκευάσει;
Να γελάσω τώρα, ή μετά;





> Δεν βλέπω λόγο να αγοράσω ξανά x86 που δεν βγαίνει από την apple. H νέα πλατφόρμα θα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα των χ86 Pc και των mac, και ελάχιστα από τα μειονεκτήματά τους.


Για να δούμε τι ξέρουμε προς το παρόν:
"Θα το βγάλει η Apple"
Αυτάααααα

Ποιό είναι το λογικό συμπέρασμα;
"Θα έχει ελάχιστα από τα μειονεκτήματα και όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα"...!!!   :Shocked: 

Επέτρεψέ μου να σε ρωτήσω, με πιά λογική σειρά σκέψεων οδηγήθηκες σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα;




> Custom BIOS, custom περιφερειακά που δεν υπάρχουν σε legacy x86, κτλ... όλα γίνονται... Επίσης δεν αποκλείετε να μην είναι απλά P4, αλλα P4 με αμφεταμίνες  Ο καιρός θα δείξει... Πάντως το καλό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι επιτέλους θα αναβαθμιστεί η σειρά των φορητών της apple!


Errr... Yes and no... Προβλέπω φάση "νέας Amiga", με custom bios όπως είπες, το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει επιπλέον τσιπάκι με τμήμα του κώδικα του λειτουργικού. Αυτό σημαίνει και "custom motherboards"...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## tvelocity

> Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω καλά, τα πισί είναι εξαρχής "φασαριόζικα" λόγω του οτι... δεν τα κατασκευάζει η Apple; Δεν μπορούσατε να δεχτείτε, ως τώρα, πως υπάρχουν silent εξαρτήματα για PC, μα θα έρθει η Apple να τα κατασκευάσει;
> Να γελάσω τώρα, ή μετά;


Για να κάνεις ενα PC αθόρυβο θές ΛΕΦΤΑ. Δεν αρκούν 200€ σε κουτί-τροφοδοτικό-ψύκτρα. Το οτι τα mac είναι εξαρχής ήσυχα, δικαιολογεί την διαφορά κόστους τους με ένα αντίστοιχο PC που δεν είναι αθόρυβο: απλά για να κάνεις τόσο ήσυχο PC, θές τουλάχιστον τα ίδια, ή ακόμα και περισότερα χρήματα. Τώρα μπορείς να γελάσεις αμα θές.




> Για να δούμε τι ξέρουμε προς το παρόν:
> "Θα το βγάλει η Apple"
> Αυτάααααα
> 
> Ποιό είναι το λογικό συμπέρασμα;
> "Θα έχει ελάχιστα από τα μειονεκτήματα και όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα"...!!!
> 
> Επέτρεψέ μου να σε ρωτήσω, με πιά λογική σειρά σκέψεων οδηγήθηκες σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα;


Ξέρουμε μερικά πράγματα ακόμα, αλλα γενικότερα συμφωνώ. Αν βγεί απάτη, μακριά απο μας...




> Errr... Yes and no... Προβλέπω φάση "νέας Amiga", με custom bios όπως είπες, το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει επιπλέον τσιπάκι με τμήμα του κώδικα του λειτουργικού. Αυτό σημαίνει και "custom motherboards"...


Το no που πήγαινε;  :Razz:  

Νταξ, προβλέψεις δεν μπορείς να κάνεις, apple είναι αυτή, μπορεί να βγάλει το απίστευτο μηχάνημα όπως ο iMac, μπορεί όμως να βγάλει και καμιά πατάτα σαν τον eMac, ή κάτι μέτριο στην κατηγορία του όπως τα iPod (mini εξαιρουμένου, το οποίο απλά δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό)

----------


## sandman

> Quad-core P-4;
> 
> Α-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα.
> 
> Το ανέκδοτο της 10ετίας.
> 
> Εδώ δεν μπορεί να βγάλει προηγμένο single core, το δήθεν dual της είναι για πέταμα-σύνθλιψη -> χακιά μιας νυκτός -> 2 core στο ίδιο die απλά, και θα βγάλει 4πλό;
> 
> Για προσγειωθείτε.


H apple δεν πήγε στην intel για να αντικαταστήσει τους G5 με τους P4 αλλά τους G4 (των pοwerbook) με PentiumM ή μεταγενέστερους (dothan klp). Ο Jobs λέει ξεκάθαρα στο keynote πως η αδυναμία κατασκευής laptop με G5 είναι ένας από τους λόγους της αλλαγής σε intel. 

Επίσης ο Jobs είπε ρητά πως πάνε σε Intel γιατί στο μέλλον θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση ανά watt από την ΙΒΜ και δεν νομίζω να εννοούσε τους p4 λέγοντας κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## tvelocity

> Επίσης ο Jobs είπε ρητά πως πάνε σε Intel γιατί στο μέλλον θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση ανά watt από την ΙΒΜ και δεν νομίζω να εννοούσε τους p4 λέγοντας κάτι τέτοιο.


Σωστό. Εξάλου, αν πιστέψουμε τις φήμες που υπήρχαν, και λογικά πρέπει να τις πιστέψουμε γιατί έχουν πέσει μέσα κατα το μεγαλύτερο τους κομμάτι, η apple διαπραγματευόταν και με την AMD. Είναι λογικό εξάλου να επιλέξει pentium M για φορητούς και AMD για επιτραπέζιους.

----------


## sandman

> Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω καλά, τα πισί είναι εξαρχής "φασαριόζικα" λόγω του οτι... δεν τα κατασκευάζει η Apple; Δεν μπορούσατε να δεχτείτε, ως τώρα, πως υπάρχουν silent εξαρτήματα για PC, μα θα έρθει η Apple να τα κατασκευάσει;
> Να γελάσω τώρα, ή μετά;


Κάτι που έχει κινούμενα μηχανικά μέρη, όπως ένας σκληρός δίσκος ή ένας ανεμηστήρας, παράγει θόρυβο, οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι αθόρυβο - silent (δηλαδή παράγει 0db). Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι ήσυχο - quiet (δηλαδή παράγει  λιγότερα από 20 db στο περίπου). Έτσι για να καταλαβαίνουμε την έννοια των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιούμε.

Η apple μπορεί να πετύχει λιγότερο θόρυβο γιατί ελέγχει τον σχεδιασμό και την επιλογή των εξαρτημάτων από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Για δες τί έχει κάνει για την ψύξη των dual G5, που βγάζουν πιο πολύ ζέστη και από prescott, και μετά το συζητάμε.




> Για να δούμε τι ξέρουμε προς το παρόν:
> "Θα το βγάλει η Apple"
> Αυτάααααα
> 
> Ποιό είναι το λογικό συμπέρασμα;
> "Θα έχει ελάχιστα από τα μειονεκτήματα και όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα"...!!!  
> 
> Επέτρεψέ μου να σε ρωτήσω, με πιά λογική σειρά σκέψεων οδηγήθηκες σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα;


Επίσημα από την apple θα τρέχει macosx και θα τρέχει και windows και θα είναι και η μόνη πλατφόρμα που το κάνει αυτό. Άρα και macosx θα τρέχεις και θα μπορείς να κάνεις τα 1002 πράγματα που γκρίνιαζες πως μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο στα windows. κατανοητό;

Πριν αρχίσεις να σχολιάζεις, και ειδικά πριν κάνεις επικριτικές απαντήσεις, καλό είναι να διαβάσεις λίγο τα news, έχουν ανακοινωθεί πολλά περισσότερα από όσα φαντάζεσαι και όσα έχουν γραφεί εδώ.

----------


## WAntilles

> ...να μην είναι απλά P4, αλλα P4 με αμφεταμίνες...


Ο P-4 είναι τόσο κάκιστη σχεδίαση που μόνο για ναφθαλίνες είναι.




> ...μπορεί να βγάλει το απίστευτο μηχάνημα όπως ο iMac...


Απίστευτο πατίνι-Fisherprice ίσως. Όχι υπολογιστής πάντως.

----------


## mperedim

> Quad-core P-4;
> 
> Α-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα.
> 
> Το ανέκδοτο της 10ετίας.


:-P

Βασικά ήταν απλή αναφορά στο ότι δεν ξέρουμε ποια ακριβώς θα είναι η τεχνολογία και τα ονόματα των Intel processors σε 2 χρόνια :-)

----------


## thePrince

> Γιατί να σου κάνω πλάκα? 
> Υπάρχει εδώ μέσα κάποιος χρήστης Windows ο οποίος νοιώθει τόσο σίγουρος με το PC του και δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο antivirus? Αν ναι, τον συγχαίρω! Browser Firefox (όπου προσέχουμε και που τον βάζουμε), Firewall φυσικά hardware (Zyxel 650), αλλά έχω και το NAV, το Zonealarm και το Ad-aware καβάτζα. Μήπως εγώ είμαι παρανοϊκός?


Εμμμμ, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ μόνο avast antivirus και το NAT του router και αισθάνομαι μια χαρά, τα Windows δουλεύουν τέλεια και στα δύο μου pc, στο desktop δε κάνω ένα reboot κάθε 10 μέρες. Επίσης το έχω φτιάξει μόνος μου.

----------


## thePrince

> ...Προς το παρόν δεν έχω βρεί κάτι που δεν μπορώ να κάνω με τον Mac μου...


Εγώ έχω βρει, δεν μπορώ να παίξω παιχνίδια και δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω .ΝΕΤ

Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύω πως η στροφή της Apple σε Intel μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει σε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Δεν αποκλείεται σε 2 χρόνια να έχουμε dual boot σε Longhorn (ή κάτι τέτοιο) και Tiger (ή κάτι παρόμοιο) - επίσημα δεν θα γίνεται αυτό, λέει ο Jobs αλλά αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα. Έτσι θα έχουμε Microsoft για δουλειά και διασκέδαση (development και παιχνίδια) και Apple για Internet, για ασφάλεια, και θα είμαστε όλοι μια χαρά... Πιστεύω επίσης πως επιτέλους θα πέσουν οι τιμές των Mac γενικά και αυτό είναι καλό για τους αρχάριους, το Mac OS είναι idiot-proof, δεν θα έχω κάθε τόσο να επισκευάζω την εγκατάσταση του αδερφού μου... 

Όσο για τους Mac users, δεν ξέρω αλλά μέχρι να γίνει η αλλαγή προβλέπω πείνα για την Apple, εκτός αν συνεχίσουν να συντηρούνται από τις πωλήσεις των iPod...

----------


## Ducklord

TVVelocity:
Όχι, χρειάζεσαι μεν λεφτά όπως λες, μα μπορείς να τα γλιτώσεις αν πάρεις ΜΕΤΡΙΩΝ επιδόσεων εξαρτήματα για το PC, όπως είναι τα default των Mac - μην μου πει κανείς πως το DVD τους είναι Plextor, η κάρτα τους 6800 Ultra κ.λπ... Τα silent εξαρτήματα κοστίζουν ένα 5-15% παραπάνω από τα κανονικά (δεν είναι δραματική διαφορά)...

Sandman:
Οι εταιρείες δεν δηλώνουν τα εξαρτήματά τους ως "αθόρυβα" μα και ως "σιωπηλά", "ήσυχα" και "μη φασαριόζικα", ανάλογα με την εταιρεία και το μάρκετίνγκ της. Δες το σαν "χρήση ορολογίας" από πλευράς μας, και μην κολλάς στις λέξεις.
Η επιλογή εξαρτημάτων της Apple μπορεί να γίνει και από τον ίδιο τον χρήστη, σε μία custom παραγγελιά υπολογιστή - αν δεν θέλει να φτιάξει ένα PC μόνος του. Και δεν είναι και υποχρεωμένος να αποδεχτεί ό,τι θα του φορτώσει "με το έτσι θέλω" η Apple μέσα σε ένα μηχάνημα - αν θέλει, όπως έκανα και εγώ, μπορεί να έχει περιστασιακή απόκλιση από το silent με κέρδος σε επιδόσεις.

Αν θες να δεις "τι έχουν κάνει με την ψύξη" κάποιοι, μπορείς να επιθεωρήσεις το μοντέλο ψύξης που ανήγγειλε η Sapphire (αν δεν απατώμαι) για τις επόμενες κάρτες γραφικών της: θα δουλεύει με υγρό μέταλλο. Λύσεις, αγαπητέ, υπάρχουν παντοιύ, και πολλές. Το οτι διάλεξε μία η Apple δεν θα πει πως είναι η μοναδική, ή η καλύτερη. Πρόσεξε, διότι δίνεις την εικόνα... fanboy!
Τι έχεις να πεις, δηλαδή, για τις αθόρυβες ψύκτρε με κλίση της Zalman; Τι έχεις να πείς για το παθητικό σύστημα ψύξης των Gigabyte 6800; Και με επιδόσεις σε απεικόνιση γραφικών 2x αυτών ενός μέσου ή και επαγγελματικού Mac; Και, πρόσεξε = μηδέν κινούμενα εξαρτήματα... Τι λέγαμε;




> Επίσημα από την apple θα τρέχει macosx και θα τρέχει και windows και θα είναι και η μόνη πλατφόρμα που το κάνει αυτό. Άρα και macosx θα τρέχεις και θα μπορείς να κάνεις τα 1002 πράγματα που γκρίνιαζες πως μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο στα windows. κατανοητό;
> 
> Πριν αρχίσεις να σχολιάζεις, και ειδικά πριν κάνεις επικριτικές απαντήσεις, καλό είναι να διαβάσεις λίγο τα news, έχουν ανακοινωθεί πολλά περισσότερα από όσα φαντάζεσαι και όσα έχουν γραφεί εδώ.


Κάτσε εσύ να διαβάζεις news. Εγώ ενημερώνομαι από insiders!  :Wink:  (μην το ψάχνεις)
Απλά είμαι ρεαλιστής. Επέτρεψέ μου, όμως, να πάρω αντίστοιχο ύφος με το δικό σου:
Πριν αρχίσεις να επευφημείς τα μηχανήματα μιας εταιρείας που θα δούμε ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ, καλύτερα χρησιμοποίησέ τα πρώτα. Εκτός αν ξεχνάμε τις περιστασιακές βλακείες που έχουμε δει, τόσο από την Apple όσο και από άλλες εταιρείες. "Ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε"..!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## sandman

> Η επιλογή εξαρτημάτων της Apple μπορεί να γίνει και από τον ίδιο τον χρήστη, σε μία custom παραγγελιά υπολογιστή - αν δεν θέλει να φτιάξει ένα PC μόνος του. Και δεν είναι και υποχρεωμένος να αποδεχτεί ό,τι θα του φορτώσει "με το έτσι θέλω" η Apple μέσα σε ένα μηχάνημα - αν θέλει, όπως έκανα και εγώ, μπορεί να έχει περιστασιακή απόκλιση από το silent με κέρδος σε επιδόσεις.


Η apple έχει μετατρέψει την δομή του κουτιού ωστε να μεγιστοποιήσει την ροή του αέρα. Για την ακρίβεια έχει 3-4 ανεξάρτητες ζώνες κρύου αέρα που ψύχουν διαφορετικά εξαρτήματα. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει εύκολα η intel. Δες τί έγινε όταν πήγε να βγάλει το btx. Οπότε στα x86 pc πρέπει να καταφύγεις σε ακριβές λύσεις ψύξης που αναφέρεις παρακάτω. *Δεν μιλάω δηλαδή για εξωτικές και ακριβές λύσεις. Μιλάω για σωστό σχεδιασμό του κουτιού και σψστή τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων μέσα σε αυτό.*




> Αν θες να δεις "τι έχουν κάνει με την ψύξη" κάποιοι, μπορείς να επιθεωρήσεις το μοντέλο ψύξης που ανήγγειλε η Sapphire (αν δεν απατώμαι) για τις επόμενες κάρτες γραφικών της: θα δουλεύει με υγρό μέταλλο. Λύσεις, αγαπητέ, υπάρχουν παντοιύ, και πολλές. Το οτι διάλεξε μία η Apple δεν θα πει πως είναι η μοναδική, ή η καλύτερη. Πρόσεξε, διότι δίνεις την εικόνα... fanboy!
> Τι έχεις να πεις, δηλαδή, για τις αθόρυβες ψύκτρε με κλίση της Zalman; Τι έχεις να πείς για το παθητικό σύστημα ψύξης των Gigabyte 6800; Και με επιδόσεις σε απεικόνιση γραφικών 2x αυτών ενός μέσου ή και επαγγελματικού Mac; Και, πρόσεξε = μηδέν κινούμενα εξαρτήματα... Τι λέγαμε;


Δεν είπα ποτέ πως η apple είναι η μοναδική που έχει ήσυχα pc. Το θέμα είναι πόσο κοστίζουν τα εξαρτήματα που λες και πόσο ένας mac. 




> Κάτσε εσύ να διαβάζεις news. Εγώ ενημερώνομαι από insiders!  (μην το ψάχνεις)
> Απλά είμαι ρεαλιστής. Επέτρεψέ μου, όμως, να πάρω αντίστοιχο ύφος με το δικό σου:
> Πριν αρχίσεις να επευφημείς τα μηχανήματα μιας εταιρείας που θα δούμε ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ, καλύτερα χρησιμοποίησέ τα πρώτα. Εκτός αν ξεχνάμε τις περιστασιακές βλακείες που έχουμε δει, τόσο από την Apple όσο και από άλλες εταιρείες. "Ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε"..!


Για την ακρίβεια τα πρώτα μηχανήματα θα κυκλοφορήσουν σε ένα χρόνο από τώρα*, οπότε οι insiders δεν στα λένε καλά. Και το μόνο που έκανα είναι να αναφέρω πως θα έχουν ένα πλεονέκτημα, πως θα τρέχουν και OSX και WIN και Linux και ταυτόχρονα θα είναι  ήσυχα, αν κρίνουμε από τα τωρινά macs.

*και τα development workstations κυκλοφορούν ήδη, αλλά πρέπει να τα επιστρέψεις μετά.

----------


## tvelocity

> ...


Γιαβόλ!

----------


## mrsaccess

Μπορεί να τρέχουν windows αλλά δεν θα υποστηρίζουν τα περιφερειακά για pc σε mac os.

Ένα από τα θετικά των pc είναι τα άπειρα περιφερειακά. Θεωρείτε πως θα τρέξουν όλοι οι κατασκευαστές να βγάλουν drivers για mac os;

Εδώ δεν βγάζουν για linux που κοντεύει να ξεπεράσει τους mac σε ποσοστό χρήσης!

Αλλά ακόμα και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι βγάζουν, πιστεύετε ότι θα συνεχίσουν οι mac να είναι τόσο σταθεροί και ευκολόχρηστοι (aka stupidproof) με τόσους 3rd party drivers;

Χαχα, mac users, welcome to the real world!   :Laughing:  


__________________________________________________
196)Νομίζω ότι το sex είναι καλύτερο από την λογική, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω...
Ρήσεις & Φιλοσοφίες Μου

#99.Τρία πράγματα δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετά στη ζωή: ο χρόνος, το χρήμα και ο χώρος στο σκληρό σου δίσκο.
ΗΜΜΥ: Αλήθειες & Ψέμματα

----------


## Ducklord

Sandman: Το BTX είναι περισσότερο σχεδίαση M/B από ό,τι κουτιού. Το κουτί που έχω εγώ για παράδειγμα έχει ξεχωριστά πλαίσια (με ημιαυτονομία ψύξης το καθένα) για ΔΥΟ τροφοδοτικά, δίσκους και mobo. Το πλήρωσα €190 βέβαια, και είναι και γομάρι (το ήθελα έτσι - θεωρείται κουτί ΚΑΙ για mini-servers, με 14 θέσεις για δίσκους). Στις θερμοκρασίες με διαλύει η κάρτα γραφικών (προβληματική) και όχι ο επεξεργαστής ή το ίδιο το κουτί.
Με άλλα λόγια, αν πάρεις καλό κουτί, είσαι μια χαρά. Αν πάρεις το πρώτο που θα βρεις, έ, μάλλον όχι. Αυτό είναι το θετικό με τους Mac: παίρνεις εξαρχής ένα ΜΕΤΡΙΟ προς ΚΑΛΟ κουτί - όχι όμως ό,τι καλύτερο θα μπορούσες να βρεις (όπου "καλύτερο" = "που να ταιριάζει τέλεια στις προτιμήσεις σου")

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Οι "insiders" μου μου λένε "PiPES" (  :Wink:  θα μάθετε σύντομα... σύντομα..!). "Doesn't matter" και "Apple will be apple". Μην νομίζεις πως θα αλλάξουν και πολλά, αφού το κόστος των Mac θα παραμείνει υψηλό (niche εταιρεία) μα θα έχουν το πλεονέκτημα πως θα τρέχουν ΚΑΙ Windows (αν δεν τσαντιστεί η MS και βάλει καμιά παράμετρο όπως στη license του Office 2003 - όχι πως... τη διαβάζει κανείς!). Αυτή τη στιγμή, οι περισσότεροι χρήστες Wintel δεν θα έπαιρναν Mac. Στο μέλλον, οι περισσότεροι χρήστες Wintel δεν θα παίρνουν Mac (θα είναι ακριβότεροι και όχι ελκυστικοί για όποιον δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το λειτουργικό / τις εφαρμογές τους). Ξέχνα πως "θα είναι το ίδιο σιωπηλοί/καλαίσθητοι/εμφανίσημοι" αφού τα PCs ήδη βρίσκονται σε κοντινά, αν όχι ίδια επίπεδα. Η επιλογή θα επηρεάζεται αποκλειστικά από το "αν θες ΚΑΙ Mac ή `μόνο PC''... :-)

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Μπορεί να τρέχουν windows αλλά δεν θα υποστηρίζουν τα περιφερειακά για pc σε mac os.
> 
> Ένα από τα θετικά των pc είναι τα άπειρα περιφερειακά. Θεωρείτε πως θα τρέξουν όλοι οι κατασκευαστές να βγάλουν drivers για mac os;


Όχι, αλλα κάποια περιφερειακά (πχ κάρτες γραφικών) θα μπορούν ευκολότερα να τρέξουν σε mac, λόγο του οτι η αρχιτεκτονική πλέον θα είναι σχεδον ίδια με ένα pc (ίδιο endianess κτλ) 




> Εδώ δεν βγάζουν για linux που κοντεύει να ξεπεράσει τους mac σε ποσοστό χρήσης!


Άκυρος συλλογισμός. Το linux ¨παίζει¨ και σε mac.




> Αλλά ακόμα και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι βγάζουν, πιστεύετε ότι θα συνεχίσουν οι mac να είναι τόσο σταθεροί και ευκολόχρηστοι (aka stupidproof) με τόσους 3rd party drivers;


Σαφώς και όχι. Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ένας λόγος που οι mac έχουν συγκεκριμένο hardware.




> Χαχα, mac users, welcome to the real world!


Πληροφοριακά, είμαι χρήστης pc(linux) και mac(osx και προσεχώς linux).
Ευτυχώς που με ξήπνυσες απο τον λήθαργο μου πάντως.


Υ.Γ. Πόσοι απο εσάς που επικρίνετε τους mac έχετε ουσιαστική επαφή μαζί τους; Ειλικρινά, και όχι "είχα έναν apple II στο παρελθόν και έκανε πολύ θόρυβο και δεν έπεζε word¨

----------


## sandman

> Ένα από τα θετικά των pc είναι τα άπειρα περιφερειακά. Θεωρείτε πως θα τρέξουν όλοι οι κατασκευαστές να βγάλουν drivers για mac os;
> 
> Εδώ δεν βγάζουν για linux που κοντεύει να ξεπεράσει τους mac σε ποσοστό χρήσης!
> 
> Αλλά ακόμα και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι βγάζουν, πιστεύετε ότι θα συνεχίσουν οι mac να είναι τόσο σταθεροί και ευκολόχρηστοι (aka stupidproof) με τόσους 3rd party drivers;


H apple δεν δουλεύει έτσι. Αυτή την στιγμή για να καταλάβεις δεν αφήνει την nvidia και την ati να βγάλουν drivers για Mac, αλλά τους γράφει η ίδια για να έχει πλήρη έλεγχο στην ποιότητα. Φαντάζομαι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα υπόλοιπα περιφερειακά.

Η apple θα μείνει apple. Ο επόμενος iMac θα είναι και πάλι ένας "συμπαγής" και κομψός υπολογιστής με ενσωματωμένη οθόνη με ελάχιστες δυνατότητες επέκτασης* , το mac-mini το ίδιο αλλά χωρίς την οθόνη κλπ. Δεν θα αρχίσει η apple να πουλάει "ασπρα κουτιά" με hardware.

Το μόνο που θα αλλάξει είναι πως πλέον θα μπορείς να τρέξεις και windows, και ίσως, αν είμαστε τυχεροί, να υποστηριχθούν περισσότερα περιφερειακά. 

*έτσι ήταν και το προηγούμενο μοντέλο με τον G4, έτσι ήταν και το πρώτο μοντέλο της σειράς.

----------


## sandman

> "Doesn't matter" και "Apple will be apple". Μην νομίζεις πως θα αλλάξουν και πολλά, αφού το κόστος των Mac θα παραμείνει υψηλό (niche εταιρεία) μα θα έχουν το πλεονέκτημα πως θα τρέχουν ΚΑΙ Windows


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.



> (αν δεν τσαντιστεί η MS και βάλει καμιά παράμετρο όπως στη license του Office 2003 - όχι πως... τη διαβάζει κανείς!).


Η σχέση της apple και της MS είναι αρκετά περίπλοκη. Όταν η apple πήγε να κλείσει κάπου στο '96 η MS της έδωσε πολλά λεφτά, δεν είμαι σίγουρος πώς ακριβώς (εξαγορά μετοχών ή κάτι άλλο) για να επιζήσει. Οπότε δεν είναι ακριβώς "άσπονδοι αντίπαλοι". Η MS άλλωστε βγάζει, μεταξύ άλλων,  το office για mac.

Αντίθετα το linux έχει να χάσει πολύ πιο πολλά από την κίνηση αυτή της apple κατά την γνώμη μου. Την apple η MS την έχει του χεριού της, και αν κάτι πάει στραβά το πολύ - πολύ να την αγοράσει ή να την αντιγράψει. Με το linux δεν μπορέι να κάνει το ίδιο.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Εδώ δεν βγάζουν για linux που κοντεύει να ξεπεράσει τους mac σε ποσοστό χρήσης!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Άκυρος συλλογισμός. Το linux ¨παίζει¨ και σε mac.


Που είναι το άκυρο ακριβώς;
Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία χρηστών linux είναι στα pc και πάλι drivers δεν βγαίνουν.
Και όχι μόνο δεν βγαίνουν αλλά συχνά όταν ζητάμε info για να τους γράψουμε μόνοι μας δεν μας δίνουν...




> H apple δεν δουλεύει έτσι. Αυτή την στιγμή για να καταλάβεις δεν αφήνει την nvidia και την ati να βγάλουν drivers για Mac, αλλά τους γράφει η ίδια για να έχει πλήρη έλεγχο στην ποιότητα. Αυτό το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι και φαντάζομαι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα υπόλοιπα περιφερειακά.


Η Canon, η μοναδική εταιρεία imaging που υποστηρίζει σοβαρά τους mac γράφει οδηγούς & λογισμικό μόνη της.



Πάρ'τε το απόφαση, το μέλλον είναι ανοιχτό και για το hardware και για το software. Η MS κρατά κλειστό μόνο το sw, η apple θέλει κλειστό και το hw...

Και όπως ξαναείπα οι περισσότεροι επαγγελματίες που ξέρω μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους αποκλειστικά με windows. Λίγοι από αυτούς έχουν και τη δυνατότητα να βρουν αντίστοιχα εργαλεία σε mac...
Ομοίως οι περισσότεροι home users.



__________________________________________________
128)Φέτος πήγα στη γιορτή του πολυτεχνείου και με ΜΑΤιασαν!
Ρήσεις & Φιλοσοφίες Μου

#7.Θα σου αλλάξω τα bit.
ΗΜΜΥ: Αλήθειες & Ψέμματα

----------


## tvelocity

> Και όχι μόνο δεν βγαίνουν αλλά συχνά όταν ζητάμε info για να τους γράψουμε *μόνοι μας* δεν *μας* δίνουν...


Έλα ρε Linux Kernel developer, και σε ψάχναμε...  :Razz:

----------


## XTCgr

> Υ.Γ.: Οι "insiders" μου μου λένε "PiPES" (  θα μάθετε σύντομα... σύντομα..!)


αν και outsider να υποθέσω "24 PiPES" ?  :Rolling Eyes:  :Whistling:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Που είναι το άκυρο ακριβώς;
> Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία χρηστών linux είναι στα pc και πάλι drivers δεν βγαίνουν.
> Και όχι μόνο δεν βγαίνουν αλλά συχνά όταν ζητάμε info για να τους γράψουμε μόνοι μας δεν μας δίνουν...


Για την ακρίβεια σε πόσα κομμάτια hardware (και σε ποιά) έχεις ζητήσει info και δεν σου δώσανε; Και σε πόσα σου δώσανε και έχεις γράψει drivers; Επείσης παρατήρηση, η x86 δεν είναι η μόνη πλατφόρμα στον κόσμο, το να θεωρείς οτι όταν λέμε linux εννοούμε pc σε κάνει άκυρο.




> Πάρ'τε το απόφαση, το μέλλον είναι ανοιχτό και για το hardware και για το software. Η MS κρατά κλειστό μόνο το sw, η apple θέλει κλειστό και το hw...


ΤΙ ακριβώς δεν είναι ανοιχτό στο hardware του mac;
To οτι η apple δεν υποστιρίζει στο OSX ότι βλακία βγεί,δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις(σε linux πχ).





> Και όπως ξαναείπα οι περισσότεροι επαγγελματίες που ξέρω μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους αποκλειστικά με windows. Λίγοι από αυτούς έχουν και τη δυνατότητα να βρουν αντίστοιχα εργαλεία σε mac...
> Ομοίως οι περισσότεροι home users.


TI ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ που αυτοί που ξέρω εγώ χρησιμοποιούνε πλατφόρμες εκτός PC. (Sun Sparc της περασμένης δεκαετίας, Macintosh της περασμένης δεκαετίας, Dual G5 κ.ο.κ). Για pc και δουλειά, όσους ξέρω χρησιμοποιούν τα pc για δουλειά γραφείου.

Εγώ παρεπιπτόντως για δουλειά το πήρα. Εσύ τί ακριβώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις στο mac (για δουλειά πάντα).

Υ.Γ Για .net development υπάρχει το mono της sun και (νομίζω ακόμα) το dotGNU.

----------


## XTCgr

Στο anandtech άρχισαν τις αναλύσεις-προβλέψεις

http://www.anandtech.com/tradeshows/...spx?i=2439&p=1

----------


## WAntilles

> Η apple μπορεί να πετύχει λιγότερο θόρυβο γιατί ελέγχει τον σχεδιασμό και την επιλογή των εξαρτημάτων από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.





> Γιατί να σου κάνω πλάκα? 
> Υπάρχει εδώ μέσα κάποιος χρήστης Windows ο οποίος νοιώθει τόσο σίγουρος με το PC του και δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο antivirus? Αν ναι, τον συγχαίρω! Browser Firefox (όπου προσέχουμε και που τον βάζουμε), Firewall φυσικά hardware (Zyxel 650), αλλά έχω και το NAV, το Zonealarm και το Ad-aware καβάτζα. Μήπως εγώ είμαι παρανοϊκός?


Υπάρχω εγώ.

Όπως έχω γράψει πολλές φορές, ΔΕΝ τρέχω anti-virus.

Κάνω ΜΟΝΟ manual scanning όλων των προγραμμάτων που κατεβάζω πριν αποθηκευτούν μόνιμα σε κάποιο ZIP αρχείο.




> Η apple έχει μετατρέψει την δομή του κουτιού ωστε να μεγιστοποιήσει την ροή του αέρα. Για την ακρίβεια έχει 3-4 ανεξάρτητες ζώνες κρύου αέρα που ψύχουν διαφορετικά εξαρτήματα. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει εύκολα η intel.


Και τί μας νοιάζει τί κάνει η Intel;

Μόνο αυτή το χρειάζεται για τις Netburst P-4 ψησταριές που βγάζει.

Οι K8 CPUs τρέχουν 35C σε idle και 42C σε full, οπότε είναι μια χαρά.




> Μιλάω για σωστό σχεδιασμό του κουτιού και σψστή τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων μέσα σε αυτό.


Μια χαρά είναι σχεδιασμένο το ATX.

Απλά η Intel δεν ξέρει πια πώς να σχεδιάζει frequency-efficient & energy-efficient CPUs.




> Sandman: Το BTX είναι περισσότερο σχεδίαση M/B από ό,τι κουτιού. Το κουτί που έχω εγώ για παράδειγμα έχει ξεχωριστά πλαίσια (με ημιαυτονομία ψύξης το καθένα) για ΔΥΟ τροφοδοτικά, δίσκους και mobo. Το πλήρωσα €190 βέβαια, και είναι και γομάρι (το ήθελα έτσι - θεωρείται κουτί ΚΑΙ για mini-servers, με 14 θέσεις για δίσκους). Στις θερμοκρασίες με διαλύει η κάρτα γραφικών (προβληματική) και όχι ο επεξεργαστής ή το ίδιο το κουτί.
> Με άλλα λόγια, αν πάρεις καλό κουτί, είσαι μια χαρά. Αν πάρεις το πρώτο που θα βρεις, έ, μάλλον όχι. Αυτό είναι το θετικό με τους Mac: παίρνεις εξαρχής ένα ΜΕΤΡΙΟ προς ΚΑΛΟ κουτί - όχι όμως ό,τι καλύτερο θα μπορούσες να βρεις (όπου "καλύτερο" = "που να ταιριάζει τέλεια στις προτιμήσεις σου")


Πέστα Παπιάρχοντα.

Καί στο κουτί πρέπει να κάνετε σωστή - προσεκτική επιλογή.

Είπαμε. Το PC μας το φτιάχνουμε με περίσσια προσοχή, με handpicked 1-1 εξαρτήματα hardware.




> Εδώ δεν βγάζουν για linux που κοντεύει να ξεπεράσει τους mac σε ποσοστό χρήσης!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Άκυρος συλλογισμός. Το linux ¨παίζει¨ και σε mac.


ΟΡΘΟΤΑΤΟΣ συλλογισμός.

Διότι εάν κάποιος πήρε Mac μόνο και μόνο για να τρέχει Linux, τότε απλά είναι παντελώς ηλίθιος.




> Αντίθετα το linux έχει να χάσει πολύ πιο πολλά από την κίνηση αυτή της apple κατά την γνώμη μου.


Εδώ σ' έχασα.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς και γιατί το Linux θα επηρεαστεί από αυτή την κίνηση.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, καθόλου, αφού η τομή των target groups Linux & MacOSX είναι το κενό σύνολο.




> Πάρ'τε το απόφαση, το μέλλον είναι ανοιχτό και για το hardware και για το software. Η MS κρατά κλειστό μόνο το sw, η apple θέλει κλειστό και το hw.


Άλλη μία σοφότατη ρήση του Mrs. Access.

----------


## mrsaccess

Έχω μπει σε εταιρίες dvd-authoring, σε ένα μικρό isp, γνωρίζω δυο-τρεις επαγγελματίες μουσικούς, developers (βάσεις δεδομένων, commercial software, ακόμα και σε "εξωτική" vhdl κτλ κτλ), e-shops owners, σχεδιαστές ιστοσελίδων, επαγγελματίες αρχιτέκτονες, σχεδιαστές ηλεκτρονικών πλακετών κτλ. Όλοι δουλεύουν σε windows και λιγότερο linux (ο isp). Έχω μπει σε πολλά εργοστάσια και κατά κανόνα το λογισμικό που ελέγχει τα μηχανήματα είναι σε windows. Ακόμα γνωρίζω πολλούς ανθρώπους που κάνουν έρευνα και όλοι δουλεύουν σε x86, windows και linux.

Φυσικά δεν συζητάω για επαγγελματικές εφαρμογές (αποδείξεις, διαχείριση αποθηκών, λογισμικό σε ταξιδιωτικά γραφεία, ίντερνετ καφέ κτλ κτλ)

Mac OS έχω δει μόνο στα γραφεία των Χανιώτικων Νέων αφού είσαι και στα Χανιά και πάλι θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και με windows.

Σε ένα εργαστήριο της σχολής διατηρούμε έναν sparc συμβολικά και λειτουργεί ως server.

Αλήθεια, εσύ τι επαγγελματίες έχεις δει; Οι υπόλοιποι από εδώ μέσα;;;


Info για drivers χαρακτηριστικά δεν δίνει η Canon για εκτυπωτές και scanners.
Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει reverse engineer στα πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας των συσκευών της.

Προσωπικά δεν έχω γράψει ακόμα οδηγούς, αλλά αν έδινε info η Canon για το scanner μου θα ξεκίναγα με το που θα τελείωνε η εξεταστική.


__________________________________________________
564)-Πιστεύεις στο sex πριν το γάμο;
-Όχι, αν είναι να καθυστερήσει η τελετή σίγουρα όχι. 
Ρήσεις & Φιλοσοφίες Μου

#10.Το account σου να το φυλάς σαν τα μάτια σου.
ΗΜΜΥ: Αλήθειες & Ψέμματα

----------


## thePrince

Εγώ έχω δει μόνο γραφίστες για έντυπα να δουλεύουν σε MAC και έχω έναν φίλο που κάνει 3D αλλά έχει και 2 PC παράλληλα... Όσο για server... εδώ http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436 λέει με λίγα λόγια πως ένας G5 είναι ο πιο αργός mySQL server.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> ΟΡΘΟΤΑΤΟΣ συλλογισμός.
> 
> Διότι εάν κάποιος πήρε Mac μόνο και μόνο για να τρέχει Linux, τότε απλά είναι παντελώς ηλίθιος.


Και ναι, ανακαλύψαμε εν τέλει οτι ο Linus Torvalds είναι παντελώς ηλίθιος, όπως και τόσοι άλλοι developers που δεν δέχονται την ¨ανωτερότητα¨ των pc...

Ακόμα πάντως περιμένω την εκπληκτική σύνθεση που θα συνθλίψει το imac μου στα ίδια χρήματα.




> Έχω μπει σε εταιρίες dvd-authoring, σε ένα μικρό isp, γνωρίζω δυο-τρεις επαγγελματίες μουσικούς, developers (βάσεις δεδομένων, commercial software, ακόμα και σε "εξωτική" vhdl κτλ κτλ), e-shops owners, σχεδιαστές ιστοσελίδων, επαγγελματίες αρχιτέκτονες, σχεδιαστές ηλεκτρονικών πλακετών κτλ. Όλοι δουλεύουν σε windows και λιγότερο linux (ο isp). Έχω μπει σε πολλά εργοστάσια και κατά κανόνα το λογισμικό που ελέγχει τα μηχανήματα είναι σε windows. Ακόμα γνωρίζω πολλούς ανθρώπους που κάνουν έρευνα και όλοι δουλεύουν σε x86, windows και linux.


Πότε πρόλαβες και πήγες σε όλα αυτά, και είσαι και φοιτητής. Πολυάσχολος φοιτητής μου φαίνεται. Επίσης, το μάθυμα "αρχιτεκτονική υπολογιστών" που κάνουν στις σχολές δεν θεωρείται επάγγελμα (vhdl), αλλα αναγκάζονται να χρησιμοποιούν την συγκεκριμένη πλατφόρμα (φαντάζομαι λες για το max+plus II της altera) που είναι εποχής windows 3.x .
Και θέλω να μου πεις σε πιά εργοστάσια έχεις μπει και τι δουλειές κάνουν. Το να πω στην τύχη 5-6 επαγγέλματα μπορώ και εγώ να το κάνω. Όσο για τον mini-isp που λές φαντάζομαι θα εννοείς server δουλειά οπότε πάλι έπεσες έξω γιατί τα macintosh είναι επαγγελματικά μεν, workstation δε.

Εγώ απο την άλλη γνωρίζω συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο, τοπογράφο που στο γραφείο που δουλεέυι έχουν μεταξύ των άλλων και ένα ¨αρχαίο¨  Sun Sparc(με solaris 1,2 δεν θυμάμαι) 
ο οποίος επεξεργάζεται μεταξύ των άλλων και τεράστιες φωτογραφίες ( τάξεις των 100αδων mb) . Την δουλειά τους την κάνουν με τον sparc γιατί το pc (win2000) απλά δεν θέλει να την κάνει (όπως και άλλες ¨μαθηματικές πράξεις¨(αντιστροφή πίνακα 1000χ1000 πχ))
Παρόμοια άλλοι γνωστοί μας που διατηρούνε γραφείο που κάνουν γραφιστικές δουλειές. Εκτός οτι τα πανάκριβα μηχανήματα που έχουν για εκτυπώσεις απλά δεν "δέχονται" να συνεργαστούν με pc, η εργασία με εικόνες πάλι των τάξεων των 100ων mb απλά είναι αδύνατη για ένα pc, ενώ τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά το dual "πατίνι-fischerprise" G5. Επίσης ναι, και σε άλλες εφημερίδες χρησιμοποιύν mac για την δουλειά τους (αν περάσει κανείς έξω απο τα κτήρια της νεας-κρήτης στο Ηράκλειο θα δεί κάμποσους emac μέσα)

Και ούτε εσύ μου απάντησες τί είναι αυτό που κάποιος δεν μπορεί να κάνει με ένα macintosh για εργασία.




> Εγώ έχω δει μόνο γραφίστες για έντυπα να δουλεύουν σε MAC και έχω έναν φίλο που κάνει 3D αλλά έχει και 2 PC παράλληλα... Όσο για server... εδώ http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2436 λέει με λίγα λόγια πως ένας G5 είναι ο πιο αργός mySQL server.


Ρώτα τον για ποιά δουλειά χρησιμοποιεί το καθένα. Όσο για αυτό με τον mySQL, ίσως, δεν ξέρω, αλλα δεν μιλάμε για server.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ απο την άλλη γνωρίζω συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο, τοπογράφο που στο γραφείο που δουλεέυι έχουν μεταξύ των άλλων και ένα ¨αρχαίο¨ Sun Sparc(με solaris 1,2 δεν θυμάμαι)
> ο οποίος επεξεργάζεται μεταξύ των άλλων και τεράστιες φωτογραφίες ( τάξεις των 100αδων mb) . Την δουλειά τους την κάνουν με τον sparc γιατί το pc (win2000) απλά δεν θέλει να την κάνει (όπως και άλλες ¨μαθηματικές πράξεις¨(αντιστροφή πίνακα 1000χ1000 πχ))


θέλεις να πεις οτι δεν δουλέυουν acad;




> Παρόμοια άλλοι γνωστοί μας που διατηρούνε γραφείο που κάνουν γραφιστικές δουλειές. Εκτός οτι τα πανάκριβα μηχανήματα που έχουν για εκτυπώσεις απλά δεν "δέχονται" να συνεργαστούν με pc, η εργασία με εικόνες πάλι των τάξεων των 100ων mb απλά είναι αδύνατη για ένα pc, ενώ τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά το dual "πατίνι-fischerprise" G5. Επίσης ναι, και σε άλλες εφημερίδες χρησιμοποιύν mac για την δουλειά τους (αν περάσει κανείς έξω απο τα κτήρια της νεας-κρήτης στο Ηράκλειο θα δεί κάμποσους emac μέσα)


Και πάντα ήθελα να πώ στην adobe  τι το βγάζεται το Photoshop για Pc   Κανείς δεν θα το αγοράσει!!

----------


## mperedim

> Την δουλειά τους την κάνουν με τον sparc γιατί το pc (win2000) απλά δεν θέλει να την κάνει (όπως και άλλες ¨μαθηματικές πράξεις¨(αντιστροφή πίνακα 1000χ1000 πχ))


Ίσως κάποιος πρέπει να τους μάθει το Matlab.

----------


## StavrosL

Αυτη την στιγμη σε WinXp, στο  Photoshop επεξεργαζομαι μια foto 134,44 MB μηπως η δουλεια που κανω ειναι στην φαντασια μου? 
Παιδια γιατι εσεις μα τα Mac μετα απο την 6-6-2005 εχεται αυτο τον φανατισμο, δεν υπαρχει λογος.

----------


## mrsaccess

Είμαι 24 και σχεδόν τελοιόφοιτος.

Ως ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός με τι νομίζεις ότι κάνω παρέα; Με μανάβηδες;

Έχω φίλους σε αντίστοιχες σχολές σε όλη την χώρα.

Οι πιο πολλοί -όπως και εγώ- έχουν δουλέψει τουλάχιστον μια φορά, τουλάχιστον part time σε μια μεγάλη ή μικρή εταιρία που ο εξοπλισμός της περιλαμβάνει και pc.

Στην Ελλάδα είναι οι φοιτητές που κάνουν τις βρώμικες δουλειές για λίγα λεφτά και χωρίς ασφάλιση.
Χαρακτηριστικά φίλος έγραφε λογισμικό και έκανε συντήρηση κώδικα για την εμπορική τράπεζα (με την παρότρυνση βέβαια της πληροφορικής του καποδιστριακού) ενώ άλλος δουλεύει σε εταιρία dvd authoring και έχει φτιάξει πολλές δεύτερες ταινίες και ταινίες για περιοδικά και εφημερίδες. Τέτοια ακόμα έχω άπειρα να σου πω, έναν κολλητό μέχρι και να εγκαταστήσει συναγερμούς στο στρατόπεδο του Βόλου τον έβαλαν! Ηλίθιοι δεν είμαστε, τα συζητάμε μεταξύ μας και όποτε μπορούμε επισκέφτεται ο ένας τον άλλο στη δουλειά του για να δούμε "τι παίζει". Μέσα από εκεί γνωρίζουμε και μόνιμους τεχνικούς και ακούμε και βλέπουμε πολλά.
Να λοιπόν που τα ξέρω.
Ένας συγγενής μου έχει παντογράφο και κάνει και τα σχέδια σε pc και τον παντογράφο χειρίζεται  από εκεί. Ένας άλλος έχει βιοτεχνία ειδών ένδυσης και τα μεγαλύτερα μηχανήματα προγραμματίζονται μέσα από win. Ο πατέρας ενός φίλου πριν λίγο καιρό έφυγε από τη μεγαλύτερη ελληνική βιομηχανία κατασκευής καλωδίων (sorry αλλά μου διαφεύγει το όνομα) και εκεί τα μηχανήματα προγραμματίζονταν σε περιβάλλον windows.
VHDL υπάρχει και στην Ελλάδα. Υπάρχει εταιρία που φτιάχνει βιβλιοθήκες και τις πουλάει σε ξένες εταιρείες ενώ και στον Κόκκαλη ασχολούνται. Altera είναι για παιχνίδια κυρίως, xilinx ασχολούνται συνήθως.

Θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω και άλλο αλλά δεν έχει νόημα γιατί δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ονόματα.


Αλλά για πες μου:
-Σε τι θα δουλεύει ο developer; Φτιάχνει εφαρμογές για win και θα τις κάνει σε mac; Άρρωστος είναι;
-Ο μηχανικός τι θα κάνει στους mac χωρίς pro engineer κτλ;
-Ο αρχιτέκτονας χωρίς autocad;
-Ο ηλεκτρονικός χωρίς protel και multisim;
-Ο web designer για ποιο λόγο να δουλέψει σε mac; Τις σελίδες του θα τις βλέπουν σε ΙΕ, άντε και σε firefox, θα σερβίρονται από IIS ή έστω apache που στους mac δεν υπάρχει καν precompiled, για asp ας μη συζητήσουμε. Για ποιον $%$@#%$ λόγο να μην τις φτιάξει στο native περιβάλλον που θα τις βλέπουν και σερβίρουν οι πελάτες του; Για να ρυθμίζει το gamma των mac για να δει πως θα φαίνονται τα χρώμματα με το gamma των win;;;;
-Σε dvd-authoring όπως μου λένε "Τα pc είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορα, πιο φτηνά και με καλύτερες επιλογές σε λογισμικό". Α, και το DLT recorder δεν έχει καν drivers για mac.
-Ο μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων; Ξέρεις πολλά προγράμματα για έλεγχο αυτοκινήτων σε mac;

Ποιοι μένουν λοιπόν; Κάτι γραφίστες, κάτι φωτογράφοι, κάτι μουσικοί, άντε κάνας δημοσιογράφος. Πιστεύεις ότι όλοι αυτοί έχουν λιγότερες επιλογές στα win όμως; Ή τα win είναι τόσο πιο δύσχρηστα από το mac os αν τα χρησιμοποιούν αυστηρά για την εργασία τους;
Στο forum έχουμε πολλούς επαγγελματίες, για ρώτα τους, τι χρησιμοποιούν στη δουλειά τους;


Πάντως αν πραγματικά πιστεύεις αυτά που λες, μάθε mac και βγες μετά να βρεις δουλειά!


__________________________________________________
65)Αυτό που με ανησυχεί με το μέλλον είναι ότι όσο πάει και πλησιάζει...
Ρήσεις & Φιλοσοφίες Μου

#100.Είχες mail αλλά ο κακός root τα διάβασε και σου τα έσβησε.
ΗΜΜΥ: Αλήθειες & Ψέμματα

----------


## Ducklord

Ρε παιδιά, επειδή καταντάει γελοίο πια...
ΓΙΑΤΙ υπάρχουν 50 καταστήματα για PC και ΕΝΑ για Mac, ΓΙΑΤΙ υπάρχουν 50 αντιπροσωπείες για PC και ΜΙΑ για προϊόντα Mac, αν είναι... τόσο διαδεδομένα όσο λέτε;
Δηλαδή, PC παίρνουν οι gamers;

Το Google "τρέχει" σε Mac;
Η WETA "τρέχει" σε Mac;
Η ILM "τρέχει" σε Mac;

Ο Μπάμπης ο γραφίστας "τρέχει" σε Mac, και αυτό επειδή ως πρόσφατα το Φωτοσόπι και το Κουάρκ έτρεχαν καλύτερα σε αυτόν.

Και πριν μου πείτε πάλι βλακείες για "επαγγελματικά multimedia και τα ρέστα", εντάξει, οκ, η AVID δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται και το Scenarist ΔΕΝ είναι ο δεδομένος τρόπος δημιουργίας DVDs από ΟΛΕΣ τις μεγάλες εταιρείες παραγωγής.

Ξυπνήστε

Ωχ, συγνώμη. "Είμαι ένας κακός πισάς" που "έκανε επίθεση στους σωστούς Μακιντοσάδες", οι οποίοι, κατά τα άλλα, έχουν τα μόνα σοβαρά μηχανήματα στον πλανήτη. Όλοι οι άλλοι παίρνουν χαζοπισιά και είναι ηλίθιοι. Συγνώμη κύριε Λούκας, μα έχουμε εδώ κάποια παληκάρια που θα σας πουν πως να εξοικονομίσετε χρήματα από την εταιρεία σας. Συγνώμη κύριε Thornton, η Foundation Imaging χρειάζεται Mac για να κερδίσει τα επόμενα τρία ΕΜΜΥ της...

Ε, ρε γλέντια...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Συγγνώμη, είπα ποθυενά ΠΑΤΕ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕ ΜΑΚ; Αν ναι, κάντε μου paste το διαολεμένο πόστ. 
Έκανα μια στιγμή paste οτι πήρα στα χέρια μου "επιτέλους" το imac το οποίο είχα παραγγείλει απο καιρό και έγραψα τις πρώτες μου εντυπώσεις. Και στην κυριολεξία ΠΕΣΑΤΕ να με ΦΑΤΕ λες και ξερω γω πυροδότησα τον 3ο παγκόσμιο ή κάτι... κάτι άκουγα για πατίνια fischerprize , κάτι οτι θα έπρεπε να πάρω εναν HP κάτι οτι με καλωσορίζουν στον πραγματικό κόσμο κάτι οτι είμαι ηλίθιος επειδή θέλω να του βάλω linux. Λες και τώρα που πήρα το αναθεματισμένο (μην το πω αλλιώς ) μηχάνημα μπήκε μια ταμπελίτσα πάνω του που να λέει "είναι μακιό βαράτε". Το pc συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Ότι συμπέρασμα το έβγαλα (εκτός απο αυτά που μου έχουν πει) το έβγαλα απο την σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο. Τα ίδια θυμάμαι γινόντουσαν πριν απο αρκετούς μήνες με το "εξαίσιο" thread Windows Vs Linux. 

mraccess. Δεν σε ρώτησα τι κάνει καλύτερα το pc απο το mac (άλλωστε σε αυτά που ανέφερα δεν ανέφερα μόνο mac και pcs), σε ρώτησα τί κάνει το pc που το mac δεν κάνει. Και οκ μου απάντησες, αν και για ορισμένα απο αυτά διατηρώ κάποιες αμφιβολίες (πχ για το development απο ότι έχω ακούσει όλοι ζητούνε ανάπτυξη σε .NET πλέον, που υπάρχει ήδη ενναλακτική(ες :Wink:  υλοποιήσεις που τρέχουν σε osx,linux,win και μάλιστα με τις ευλογίες της microsoft) 
 Πάντως εδώ ισχύει ότι ισχύει και σε σύγκριση linux και windows.

Η ώρα δεν είναι κατάλληλη για μένα πάντως (νυστάζω)

Y.Γ. mperedim: χρησιμοποιούνε ειδικό πρόγραμμα που πάει bundle με τον sparc. Κάποια στιγμή το εγκατέστησαν και σε μηχάνημα που έτρεχε windows (βρήκαν αντίστοιχη έκδοση). Για προσπάθησε να κάνεις πάντως στο matlab αντιστροφή τυχαίου πίνακα 1000χ1000 (όχι αναστροφή, αντιστροφή). Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι πέρσι με πολύ πιο απλά πράγματα το  matlab αρνούταν να μου δώσει λύσεις.

 sdkir: Ναι χρησιμοποιούν acad, στο wintel, είδες πουθενά να λέω το αντίθετο;

----------


## Ducklord

Μην θεωρείς τα μηνύματα προσωπική επίθεση. Απλά, όταν γράφεις...




> TI ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ που αυτοί που ξέρω εγώ χρησιμοποιούνε πλατφόρμες εκτός PC. (Sun Sparc της περασμένης δεκαετίας, Macintosh της περασμένης δεκαετίας, Dual G5 κ.ο.κ). Για pc και δουλειά, όσους ξέρω χρησιμοποιούν τα pc για δουλειά γραφείου.
> 
> Εγώ παρεπιπτόντως για δουλειά το πήρα. Εσύ τί ακριβώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις στο mac (για δουλειά πάντα).


...που (ειδικά λόγω των κεφαλαίων) αφήνει να εννοηθεί πως η πλειοψηφία αυτών που γνωρίζεις έχει πάρει Mac για "σοβαρή εργασία" (..."και όχι PC")...  :Wink: 

Απλές διευκρινήσεις κάνουμε.
Και το "ύφος" της γραφής σου άφηνε περιθώρια "επίθεσης". Συγκεκριμένα, η ατάκα...




> Πότε πρόλαβες και πήγες σε όλα αυτά, και είσαι και φοιτητής. Πολυάσχολος φοιτητής μου φαίνεται.


...μου θυμίζει τους Μακιντοσάδες που γνωρίζω, οι οποίοι δεν μπορούν να φανταστούν πως μπορεί κανείς να κάνει οτιδήποτε με το πισί του πέρα από αυτά που κάνουν οι ίδιοι - και αν ασχολείται με κάτι διαφορετικό, αυτομάτως χαρακτηρίζεται ως περίεργος...

Επίσης, ελπίζω να μην θεώρησες επίθεση την απάντησή μου στο...



> Παρόμοια άλλοι γνωστοί μας που διατηρούνε γραφείο που κάνουν γραφιστικές δουλειές. Εκτός οτι τα πανάκριβα μηχανήματα που έχουν για εκτυπώσεις απλά δεν "δέχονται" να συνεργαστούν με pc, η εργασία με εικόνες πάλι των τάξεων των 100ων mb απλά είναι αδύνατη για ένα pc, ενώ τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά το dual "πατίνι-fischerprise" G5. Επίσης ναι, και σε άλλες εφημερίδες χρησιμοποιύν mac για την δουλειά τους (αν περάσει κανείς έξω απο τα κτήρια της νεας-κρήτης στο Ηράκλειο θα δεί κάμποσους emac μέσα)


...όπου δηλώνεις ξεκάθαρα πως το PC "δεν μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι και ο Mac στο χώρο των γραφικών" και αναφέρεις τα πλέον άτοπα παραδείγματα. Για να είσαι σωστός, δε μας λες και τη μάρκα των "ασύμβατων-με-PC" επαγγελματικών μηχανημάτων που χρησιμοποιούν; Διότι πολύ αμφιβάλω πως θα έβγαζε μια εταιρεία πλήν της Apple κάτι αποκλειστικά "Mac-compatible" (εκτός αν μιλάμε για... ποντίκι με ένα πλήκτρο)  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Πύρρος

> [...]
> -Ο web designer για ποιο λόγο να δουλέψει σε mac; Τις σελίδες του θα τις βλέπουν σε ΙΕ, άντε και σε firefox, θα σερβίρονται από IIS ή έστω apache που στους mac δεν υπάρχει καν precompiled, για asp ας μη συζητήσουμε. 
> [...]
> -Σε dvd-authoring όπως μου λένε "Τα pc είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορα, πιο φτηνά και με καλύτερες επιλογές σε λογισμικό". Α, και το DLT recorder δεν έχει καν drivers για mac.
> [...]


-Εχμμμ, ο apache στα μήλα είναι preinstalled όχι μόνο precompiled, και σηκώνεται με ένα tick στο system preferences (το άρθρο είναι παλιό, στο 10.4 η επιλογή είναι πλέον checkbox, αλλά δεν βρήκα πρόχειρο screenshot). 

Στην περίπτωση που δεν σου αρέσει ο precompiled, preinstalled preπακεταρισμένος της Apple, εγκαθιστάς το fink (που είναι έξαιρετική ιδέα να έχεις έτσι και αλλιώς) και μετά από ένα sudo frink install apache είσαι έτοιμος.

-To dvd studio Pro δεν μου μοιάζει για φτύσιμο. Παρομοίως και τα υπόλοιπα Pro tools της Apple. Προσωπική εμπειρία *δεν* εχω, έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια από έναν φίλο για το FCP και αυτό είναι όλο. BTW, το να έχεις DLT drive είναι στo recommended configuration του FC studio, πως μπορεί να μην έχει drivers;

Τα υπόλοιπα points δεκτά, αν και δεν έχω επαφή με το θέμα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Χμμμ, μιλάω για συγκεκριμένο DLT drive που είχαν στη δουλειά του φίλου μου, δεν θυμάμαι όμως τη μάρκα.

Αυτό για τον apache δεν το γνώριζα! Βέβαια και τα win έχουν προεγκατεστημένο τον IIS. Φυσικά ο apache είναι πολύ καλύτερος   :Thumbsup1:  
*
Eruyome(MMXGN)*, οκ! Δεν θέλουμε να σε φάμε! Καλορίζικος ο mac!   :Very Happy:  
Απλά έκανες post μέσα σε *war field*! Τι περίμενες; Να σε αφήσουμε να φύγεις in one piece;

__________________________________________________
562)Τα αποτελέσματά σου στο IQ τεστ ήταν αρνητικά!
Ρήσεις & Φιλοσοφίες Μου

#69.Το πληκτρολόγιο είναι πιο δυνατό απ'το σπαθί.
ΗΜΜΥ: Αλήθειες & Ψέμματα

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Μην θεωρείς τα μηνύματα προσωπική επίθεση. Απλά, όταν γράφεις...
> 
> 
> ...που (ειδικά λόγω των κεφαλαίων) αφήνει να εννοηθεί πως η πλειοψηφία αυτών που γνωρίζεις έχει πάρει Mac για "σοβαρή εργασία" (..."και όχι PC")...


Δεν ενοώ mac όταν λέω "όχι pc", όπως άλλωστε και έγραψα.




> Απλές διευκρινήσεις κάνουμε.
> Και το "ύφος" της γραφής σου άφηνε περιθώρια "επίθεσης". Συγκεκριμένα, η ατάκα...


Ναι οκ, λάθος μου. Δεν θα επαναληφθεί.





> Επίσης, ελπίζω να μην θεώρησες επίθεση την απάντησή μου στο...
> 
> ...όπου δηλώνεις ξεκάθαρα πως το PC "δεν μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι και ο Mac στο χώρο των γραφικών" και αναφέρεις τα πλέον άτοπα παραδείγματα. Για να είσαι σωστός, δε μας λες και τη μάρκα των "ασύμβατων-με-PC" επαγγελματικών μηχανημάτων που χρησιμοποιούν; Διότι πολύ αμφιβάλω πως θα έβγαζε μια εταιρεία πλήν της Apple κάτι αποκλειστικά "Mac-compatible" (εκτός αν μιλάμε για... ποντίκι με ένα πλήκτρο)


Μιλάω για τα εκτυπωτικά μηχανήματα. Κάτι τέτοιο γράφτηκε σε περιοδικό του χώρου (νομίζω στο Computer Για Όλους σε ένα αφιέρωμα για DTP). Απο οτι διάβασα είναι η Xerox.





> Eruyome(MMXGN), οκ! Δεν θέλουμε να σε φάμε! Καλορίζικος ο mac!   
> Απλά έκανες post μέσα σε war field! Τι περίμενες; Να σε αφήσουμε να φύγεις in one piece;


Thanx  :Very Happy:  . Μα ήταν το μόνο thread που είδα ψηλά να έχει θέμα το Mac. Δεν μου πήγαινε καρδιά να ανοίξω καινούργιο.




> -Εχμμμ, ο apache στα μήλα είναι preinstalled όχι μόνο precompiled, και σηκώνεται με ένα tick στο system preferences (το άρθρο είναι παλιό, στο 10.4 η επιλογή είναι πλέον checkbox, αλλά δεν βρήκα πρόχειρο screenshot).


3 clicks

preferences->sharing->personal web sharing :P

----------


## mperedim

> Y.Γ. mperedim: χρησιμοποιούνε ειδικό πρόγραμμα που πάει bundle με τον sparc. Κάποια στιγμή το εγκατέστησαν και σε μηχάνημα που έτρεχε windows (βρήκαν αντίστοιχη έκδοση). Για προσπάθησε να κάνεις πάντως στο matlab αντιστροφή τυχαίου πίνακα 1000χ1000 (όχι αναστροφή, αντιστροφή). Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι πέρσι με πολύ πιο απλά πράγματα το  matlab αρνούταν να μου δώσει λύσεις.


Du-oh ... κάτι έκανες λάθος μάλλον ...

----------


## Ducklord

mrsaccess, υπάρχει ο IIS -προεγκατεστημένος- στα Win;
ΓΚΟΥΧουυυυ...εργκ...
"σε ΠΟΙΑ Win";;;

 :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Du-oh ... κάτι έκανες λάθος μάλλον ...


Καθόλου. Χρησιμοποιύσα το matlab για ένα μάθημα της σχολής. Και το χρησιμοποιούσα για δειγματοληψία και μετασχηματισμούς. Και δούλευα με διανύσματα, ούτε κάν πίνακες. Πάντως όταν ρωτούσα κάποιον τι μπορεί να φταίει μου έλεγε "υπομονή". Με matlab 6.5 αυτά.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> mrsaccess, υπάρχει ο IIS -προεγκατεστημένος- στα Win;
> ΓΚΟΥΧουυυυ...εργκ...
> "σε ΠΟΙΑ Win";;;
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Windows 3.11 for Workgroups

οχιρενταξ...

WinXP pro, Win 2003 και αν θυμάμαι δεν ειναι προεγκατεστημένος (καλύτερα κατα τη γνώμη μου) αλλα βρίσκεται στο cd των Windows. Πάντως η εγκατάσταση του είναι πολύ εύκολη.

----------


## thePrince

> mrsaccess, υπάρχει ο IIS -προεγκατεστημένος- στα Win;
> ΓΚΟΥΧουυυυ...εργκ...
> "σε ΠΟΙΑ Win";;;
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Προεγκατεστημένος μόνο στα 2003 (προφανώς). Στα 2000 και στα XP Pro μπορείς να τον εγκαταστήσεις από το Add/Remove Programs -> Add/Remove Windows Components

----------


## Ducklord

Αει νόου...
Απλά, η φράση "Βέβαια και τα win έχουν προεγκατεστημένο τον IIS" από mrsaccess φαινόταν σαν "ναι, αλήθεια, όντως υπάρχει στα 3.11" όπως είπατε και εσείς...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## mrsaccess

Μα δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να τον αγοράσεις ούτε να τον κατεβάσεις!
Μια απλή διαδικασία είναι στο add/remove programs για να τον ενεργοποιήσεις την πρώτη φορά!

Αλλά αυτή είναι η ιστορία του ανθρώπινου γένους... Πρώτα ο Εφιάλτης, μετα η κερκόπορτα, τώρα ο *Ducklord* !!   :Razz:  

Παρεπιμπτόντως, όποιος windowζάκιας θέλει πολύ γρήγορα έναν server για να κάνει τη δουλειά του ή δοκιμές ας κατεβάσει τον reactor.
Είναι δωρεάν και αποτελείται από apache, php, zend optimizer, perl, openssl, mysql, phpmyadmin, php-nuke και ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση! Αδειάζετε τα αρχεία του σε ένα φάκελλο, κάνετε ένα κλικ και παίζει! Για να τον βγάλετε απλά τον κλείνετε και σβήνετε το φάκελλο!
Just google it αν ενδιαφέρεστε!

__________________________________________________
578)Καταταγείτε στον στρατό! Ταξιδέψτε ανά τον κόσμο! Γνωρίστε ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους! Και σκοτώστε τους!
Ρήσεις & Φιλοσοφίες Μου

#84.Ποτέ μην εμπιστεύεσαι υπολογιστή που δεν μπορείς να διορθώσεις μόνος σου.
ΗΜΜΥ: Αλήθειες & Ψέμματα

----------


## Ducklord

mrsaccess, υπάρχουν άπειρα τέτοια πακέτα. Το γνωστότερο είναι το PHPTriad (όχι πως το συμπάθησα)...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## kadronarxis

Πάρτε το μακ μίνι.
Αυτό με τον 1,42 επεξεργαστή και τον 80-άρη δίσκο.
Βάλτε του και 1 γίγα μνήμη, και καληνύχτα πισί.

Το είδα σε συνάδελφο, και έπαθα ήττα.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## kadronarxis

Η apple δεν έκανε συνεργασία με την AMD, διότι η τελευταία έχει πρόβλημα στη διάθεση των προιόντων της.
Η ζήτηση είναι μεγάλη αλλά η προσφορά σχετικά μικρή.
Οπότε ο jobs, επέλεξε intel.
Εντάξει, όπως το πάρει κανείς.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## darklordvader77

Καλήσπέρα! Διαβάζω αδω κ αρκετες ωρες τα topics, (μεταξυ των οποίων κ αυτων κ για το πόσο ακριβα ειναι τα Μακ (κλειδωμενο ήταν )κ πραγματικα κουράστηκα με ένα μέλος εν ονόματι Wan..κάτι που έχει για Avatar την Wonder Woman.

Απλά είχα 3 ενστάσεις στις "απόψεις" του, που δεν λέει να τις αναθεωρήσει ούτε την επόμενη χιλιετία..κ(κ λίγο λέω :Razz:  )

Ακούστε την 1η παράθεση του Wan:
Το MacOSX μαζί με το hardware της είναι μία πυραμίδα της Apple για να σας τα παίρνει.

Σώπα! Και η πυραμίδα με τον κύκλο συνεργατων της Microsoft τι είναι? Δεν βγάζει η Apple καθε 3μηνο καινουργια Chipset, GFX, κτλ για να μας τα παίρνει.. Ούτε καθε εφαρμογή, παιχνίδι και ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ που φτιάχνει το κάνει επίτηδες βαρύ (εις βάρος της λειτουργικότητας κ των τζάμπα κλεμένων εφέ).. μάλλον το "PC" το κάνει για να μας τα παίρνει και αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε! Απλά βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω τα "προβλήματα" σου..καταντάνε τόσο κυνικά όσο και αλόγιστα.

Ακούστε την δεύτερη παράθεση:

Αλήθεια στη δουλειά πόσων χιλιάδων open-source developers (BSD) βασίζεται το MacOSX το οποίο ξεδιάντροπα η Apple το μοσχοπουλά;

Μάλλον δεν σου χανε πεί μικρό πως η Microsoft ξεκίνησε την "καριέρα" της κλέβοντας 2-3 ευρεσιτεχνίες φτιάχνοντας το φοβερό και τρομερό DOS! (που όλοι μισούμε, αλλά μας έχει λείψει η εποχη του, διοτι δεν είχε BSDOD!!!)

Σε μια άλλη επίσης αντιπαράθεση σου ενας χρηστης σου ειπε απλα και κατανοητα ότι είχε 3 μηχανηματα εκ των οποίων ενα pc με 3GHz επεξεργηαστη, 1GB ram κτλ και σου πε πως την δουλειά τους την εκαναν καλυτερα κατι αλλα μηχανηματα Apple 4 χρονων! τι ποιο λογικο.. να καταλαβαινεις πως π.χ. οπως στανταρ ειναι η μακροχρονία και η αξιοπιστία τους, άλλο τόσο φτηνιάρικα κ για πέταμα είναι τα αγαπητά μας PC (όχι λόγω λειτουργικού, λόγω της επιτακτικής αναβάθμισης!). Σε εκέινο το post δικαιολογήθηκες τάχα μου ότι δεν ήταν καλή σύνθεση..μα καλα θα μας τρελάνεις! Δεν είανι καλή σύνθεση αυτό για  Dreamweaver, Internet,ε πεξεργασια εικονας κ βίντεο,κ ότι άλλο δε θυμαμαι??

Ξύπνα Βασίλη πριν να ναι αργά.. στο λεω για το καλο 1ον το δικο σου , για το καλω των υπόλοιπων μελών (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του υποφαινόμενου) και γενικά για το Forum του ADSLGR!! Αν έχεις πια τόσο μίσος μέσα σου για αυτο το θέμα, δημιουργησε ενα νεο Topic, ονόμασε το Μισούμε την Apple και δεν αλλάζουμε γνώμω για αυτο ούτε στο ένα εκατομμυριστο, κ μπες εσύ κ τα υπόλοιπα θύματα να την θάβετε χωρις κανένα πρόβλημα! Ειλικρινά δεν θα με πειράξει αφού θα χεις ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ δικο σου θεμα. Αλλά το να μπαίνεις σε άλλα topics μονο και μόνο για να λες την "γνωμη" σου τόσο έντονα πια, και να δημιουργουνται τζάμπα post ασχετα με το παρων θεμα που δημιουργείς εσυ κ όσους παρασέρνεςι, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστό.. 
Ειλικρινά δνε έχω απολυτως τπτ μαζί σου (όλοι ανθρωποι είμαιστε) , αλλα εαν ήμαουν Admin, σίγουρα θα σου είχα απογορέψει να postάρεις σε αυτο το συγκεκριμένο forum. όχι για κανενα άλλο λογο, για την υγεία του..

Τώρα απο κει κ πέρα, τι να πω,μην κάτσεις να ασχοληθεςι μαζί μου, γιατι πάλι τα ίδια θα κανεις.. (το ξέρω). Αρκετά ήδη πιστεύω ότ ασχολήθηκα. Γεια κ τα ξαναλέμε!

----------


## hemlock

Προς τι το ποστ αυτο βρε darklordvader77? :Sad:   :Redface:   :What..?:

----------


## alexis_21

> Καλήσπέρα! Διαβάζω αδω κ αρκετες ωρες τα topics, (μεταξυ των οποίων κ αυτων κ για το πόσο ακριβα ειναι τα Μακ (κλειδωμενο ήταν )κ πραγματικα κουράστηκα με ένα μέλος εν ονόματι Wan..κάτι που έχει για Avatar την Wonder Woman.
> 
> Απλά είχα 3 ενστάσεις στις "απόψεις" του, που δεν λέει να τις αναθεωρήσει ούτε την επόμενη χιλιετία..κ(κ λίγο λέω )
> 
> Ακούστε την 1η παράθεση του Wan:
> Το MacOSX μαζί με το hardware της είναι μία πυραμίδα της Apple για να σας τα παίρνει.
> 
> Σώπα! Και η πυραμίδα με τον κύκλο συνεργατων της Microsoft τι είναι? Δεν βγάζει η Apple καθε 3μηνο καινουργια Chipset, GFX, κτλ για να μας τα παίρνει.. Ούτε καθε εφαρμογή, παιχνίδι και ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ που φτιάχνει το κάνει επίτηδες βαρύ (εις βάρος της λειτουργικότητας κ των τζάμπα κλεμένων εφέ).. μάλλον το "PC" το κάνει για να μας τα παίρνει και αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε! Απλά βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω τα "προβλήματα" σου..καταντάνε τόσο κυνικά όσο και αλόγιστα.
> 
> ...


Κοίταξε το λάθος σου: o Wan δεν είναι υπέρ των PC, Microsoft κτλ. και κατά της Apple. 

Αλλά είναι υπέρ του open source, του linux και δεν υποστηρίζει γενικότερα τις κλειστές αρχιτεκτονικές, τα συστήματα διαχείρισης ψηφιακών δικαιωμάτων κτλ...

----------


## WAntilles

> Ακούστε την 1η παράθεση του Wan:
> Το MacOSX μαζί με το hardware της είναι μία πυραμίδα της Apple για να σας τα παίρνει.


Εγώ δεν πλήρωσα €2 για το καινούριο wi-fi. Εσύ πλήρωσες.




> Και η πυραμίδα με τον κύκλο συνεργατων της Microsoft τι είναι?


Εμένα δεν με παραμύθιασαν ότι οι x86 είναι καλύτεροι και γρηγορότεροι από τους PowerPC για να ξανααγοράσω υπολογιστή.

Εσένα σε παραμύθιασαν.




> Δεν βγάζει η Apple καθε 3μηνο καινουργια Chipset, GFX, κτλ για να μας τα παίρνει.


Για δές πόσα chipset βγάζει το χρόνο η Intel = Apple.




> Ούτε καθε εφαρμογή, παιχνίδι και ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ που φτιάχνει το κάνει επίτηδες βαρύ (εις βάρος της λειτουργικότητας κ των τζάμπα κλεμένων εφέ).. μάλλον το "PC" το κάνει για να μας τα παίρνει και αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε!


Τρέχω καί Linux κύριε εδώ και 3 χρόνια.

Το ξεχάσατε;




> Αλήθεια στη δουλειά πόσων χιλιάδων open-source developers (BSD) βασίζεται το MacOSX το οποίο ξεδιάντροπα η Apple το μοσχοπουλά;
> 
> Μάλλον δεν σου χανε πεί μικρό πως η Microsoft ξεκίνησε την "καριέρα" της κλέβοντας 2-3 ευρεσιτεχνίες φτιάχνοντας το φοβερό και τρομερό DOS! (που όλοι μισούμε, αλλά μας έχει λείψει η εποχη του, διοτι δεν είχε BSDOD!!!)


Εδώ πέρα - είτε σ' αρέσει είτε όχι - μιλάμε για την Apple - και όχι για τη Microsoft.




> Σε μια άλλη επίσης αντιπαράθεση σου ενας χρηστης σου ειπε απλα και κατανοητα ότι είχε 3 μηχανηματα εκ των οποίων ενα pc με 3GHz επεξεργηαστη, 1GB ram κτλ και σου πε πως την δουλειά τους την εκαναν καλυτερα κατι αλλα μηχανηματα Apple 4 χρονων! τι ποιο λογικο.. να καταλαβαινεις πως π.χ. οπως στανταρ ειναι η μακροχρονία και η αξιοπιστία τους, άλλο τόσο φτηνιάρικα κ για πέταμα είναι τα αγαπητά μας PC (όχι λόγω λειτουργικού, λόγω της επιτακτικής αναβάθμισης!).


Είτε σ' αρέσει είτε όχι - PC έχεις πια και συ. Ή για να στο πως αλλιώς, x86. Οπότε καλό είναι να ξεκαβαλικέψεις απ' το ψηλό καλάμι σου.




> Δεν είανι καλή σύνθεση αυτό για  Dreamweaver, Internet,ε πεξεργασια εικονας κ βίντεο,κ ότι άλλο δε θυμαμαι?


Ε ρε τους βλάκες στην Industrial Light & Magic και την Weta Digital που τρέχουν Linux σε PC.

Ε ρε τα κοθώνια που δεν έχουν Mac & MacOSX.

Ε ρε τους κουτόφραγκους.

Τί ξέρουν αυτοί;




> Ξύπνα Βασίλη πριν να ναι αργά.


Εσύ και οι ομοιδεάτες σου θα πρέπει να ξυπνήσουν πριν να είναι αργά.

Πριν παρακολουθούμαστε σε κάθε μας κίνηση αλά minority report λόγω του DRM που επινόησε και εισήγαγε η Apple.

Τέλος, ένα πράγμα που δεν έχεις καταλάβεις:

Ένα εγνωσμένα κακό παιδί - π.χ. Microsoft - δεν θα πρέπει να το φοβάσαι πια γιατί όλοι το παρακολουθούν και δεν μπορεί να κουνήσει ούτε ρούπι.

Αυτό που θα πρέπει να φοβάσαι είναι το δήθεν "καθως πρέπει" και δήθεν "καλό" παιδί - Apple - που όμως σε DRM-μαχαιρώνει πισόπλατα. Γιατί; Μα γιατί αυτό κανένας δεν το επιτηρεί-παρακολουθεί, και κάνει ό,τι θέλει.



ΥΓ: Ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω.

Τον κεφαλικό σου φόρο των €2 για το καινούριο wi-fi τον πλήρωσες ή ακόμα;

----------


## WorldCitizeN

> Εγώ δεν πλήρωσα ?2 για το καινούριο wi-fi. Εσύ πλήρωσες.


Όχι δεν πλήρωσα, έχω το g... Αλλά θα πουλήσω την παλιά, θα πάρω n και θα την βάλω έτσι για να μην λες, λογικά θα βγαίνει και πιο φτηνά...





> Εμένα δεν με παραμύθιασαν ότι οι x86 είναι καλύτεροι και γρηγορότεροι από τους PowerPC για να ξανααγοράσω υπολογιστή.
> 
> Εσένα σε παραμύθιασαν.


Όπως και να το κάνεις οι G5-G4 ΕΙΝΑΙ πιο αργοί από τους καινούργιους (γιατί είναι καινούργιοι, λογικό είναι). Τώρα αν είναι καλύτερη αρχιτεκτονική δεν είναι της παρούσης.





> Πριν παρακολουθούμαστε σε κάθε μας κίνηση αλά minority report λόγω του DRM που επινόησε και εισήγαγε η Apple.
> 
> Τέλος, ένα πράγμα που δεν έχεις καταλάβεις:
> 
> Ένα εγνωσμένα κακό παιδί - π.χ. Microsoft - δεν θα πρέπει να το φοβάσαι πια γιατί όλοι το παρακολουθούν και δεν μπορεί να κουνήσει ούτε ρούπι.
> 
> Αυτό που θα πρέπει να φοβάσαι είναι το δήθεν "καθως πρέπει" και δήθεν "καλό" παιδί - Apple - που όμως σε DRM-μαχαιρώνει πισόπλατα. Γιατί; Μα γιατί αυτό κανένας δεν το επιτηρεί-παρακολουθεί, και κάνει ό,τι θέλει.


Εδώ στην Αθήνα όπου και να πας έχει κάμερα η "τροχαία", εσύ εξανίστασαι για μια προσωπική στιγμή αυνανισμού μπροστά στην οθόνη? (Macας είναι, τι άλλο να κάνει?). Εκτός αυτού, η μόνη χρήση που γίνετε στο DRM είναι στα τραγούδια στο iTunes Store (και σταμάτησαν να έχουν αρκετά από αυτά, όχι γιατί είναι "καλή" εταιρία, αλλά γιατί έτσι θα έχει περισσότερες πωλήσεις) και όχι στα μηχανήματα και στο λειτουργικό.


Τέσπα, τι να κάνουμε, ο καθένας επιλέγει σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του (και με αυτά που ξέρει). Παράπονα και κριτική για την Apple υπάρχει πολύ πιο σοβαρή από τις ανακρίβειες που λες ("έχει ένα κουμπίίίίίίίίίίίί") και το μένος που βγάζεις. Εκτός αυτού, βάζεις τον εκάστοτε συνομιλητή να προσπαθεί να υπερασπιστεί την εταιρία, κάτι που μόνο εργαζόμενοι σε αυτήν μπορούν να κάνουν έντεχνα.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Αφήστε τον WAn στην ησυχία του ρε παίδες. Κατακεραύνωνε το linux πριν κάποια χρόνια, τώρα εξαπολύει σταυροφορίες στο όνομα του Torvalds και του Stalman.
Σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχει περάσει στο MacOS X αφού θα έχει παραδεχτεί την ανωτερότητά του.
Μην τον συνερίζεστε. Δεν έχει ιδέα από MacOS, ούτε ζωγραφιστό δεν το έχει δει. Αφήστε τον στην ησυχία του, θα βρει το φως κι αυτός κάποτε.

----------


## modified

Συνήθως απέχω από τέτοιες συζητήσεις, ωστόσο κάποιες τρανταχτές ανακρίβειες ή κάποια ανεξήγητα "λογικά άλματα" (όπως θα έλεγε και ο Άδωνης Γεωργιάδης quotάροντας τον Αριστοτέλη) καλό θα είναι να μην τα αφήνουμε να περνούν στα ψιλά.




> Εγώ δεν πλήρωσα €2 για το καινούριο wi-fi. Εσύ πλήρωσες.


Τι εννοείς; Αν έχεις κάνει τη στοιχειώδη έρευνα πίσω από αυτή την κίνηση θα δεις ότι γίνεται για να είναι συμβαδίζει η εταιρεία με το νόμο.

Βλ. "Sarbanes-Oxley Act" Wikipedia entry, "Steve Jobs Says Apple Will, In Fact, Charge $5 for 802.11n Updater", "Apple Confirms $1.99 Price for 802.11n Updater".

Τώρα εσύ που πικάρεις αυτούς που πλήρωσαν "€2 για το καινούριο wi-fi" τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

Αν ήταν απλά μια κίνηση της Apple για να βγάλει λεφτά (δυο ολόοοοοκληρα δολλάρια, και μάλιστα για μια licence που σου επιτρέπει "to install and use it on all computers under your ownership or control" -- θα πρέπει να έβαλαν τρελά λεφτά στα ταμεία τους, εικάζω δε ότι αυτή η κίνηση ίσως να έσωσε την εταιρεία και από τη χρεωκοπεία), θα καταλάβαινα τι θες να πεις.

Αν τώρα κατηγορείς την εταιρεία που ακολουθεί το νόμο, και "δουλεύεις" τους χρήστες που απλά συμβαδίζουν με την έννομη πολιτική της, τότε είναι άκυρο αυτό που λες. Ή κάνω λάθος;




> Τον κεφαλικό σου φόρο των €2 για το καινούριο wi-fi τον πλήρωσες ή ακόμα;


Συμβουλέψου τα όσα έγραψα παραπάνω για να καταλάβεις ότι η έκφραση "κεφαλικός φόρος" είναι, αν μη τοι άλλο, ατυχής.




> Αυτό που θα πρέπει να φοβάσαι είναι το δήθεν "καθως πρέπει" και δήθεν "καλό" παιδί - Apple - που όμως σε DRM-μαχαιρώνει πισόπλατα. Γιατί; Μα γιατί αυτό κανένας δεν το επιτηρεί-παρακολουθεί, και κάνει ό,τι θέλει.


Η άποψη μου για το DRM είναι ξεκάθαρα αρνητική. Ωστόσο θα'θελα να μου πεις, όταν η εταιρεία, που διαθέτει το μεγαλύτερο DRM store στον κόσμο, συνάπτει συμφωνία με μια από τις τέσσερις μεγαλύτερες δισκογραφικές στον κόσμο για τη διάθεση DRM-free κομματιών, τι μου λέει αυτό για τις προθέσεις της;

[Μιλάμε πάντα με γνώμονα το DRM εδώ. Η κουβέντα για το ότι χρεώνει παραπάνω για τις DRM-free αγορές ανήκει αλλού, κι εδώ η Apple μάλλον αξίζει αρνητικής κριτικής αν και κινείται έξυπνα παραταύτα -- (1) προσφέρει τα tracks σε καλύτερο bitrate "προσπαθώντας" να δικαιολογήσει τη διαφορά, και (2) επιτρέπει την αναβάθμιση των DRM-ridden κομματιών σε DRM-free πληρώνοντας μόνο τη διαφορά. Αλήθεια αυτό το τελευταίο πως συνάδει με τη θεωρία σου περί της money-hungry εταιρείας που χρεώνει για το παραμικρό; (βλ. 80211.n updater)]

Η δική μου λογική λέει ότι πρώτον, σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε (ακόμα) για μια εταιρεία που μπορεί αν αποσυσχετιστεί με τους κακούς συνειρμούς του DRM. Αυτό θα γίνει όταν πάψει να προσφέρει υλικό με DRM, ή όταν οι DRM-free προσφορές θα συνυπάρχουν με τις DRM-ridden αλλά θα έχουν καλύτερη τιμή από την τωρινή (όχι premium pricing).

Δεύτερον, η λογική --δυστυχώς για την περιγραφική (Minority! Report!) ικανότητα σου-- λέει ότι η εταιρεία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι αποκλείεται να ονειρεύεται ένα μέλλον όπου θα μπορεί να παρακολουθεί κάθε κίνηση μας μέσω DRM και όπου όλο το διατιθέμενο digital content θα είναι embedded σε DRM. Διότι πολύ απλά, αν κάτι τέτοιο θέλει, η συμφωνία με την EMI πάει κόντρα σε κάθε λογική.

----------


## WAntilles

> Κατακεραύνωνε το linux πριν κάποια χρόνια...


Επεσήμανα σημεία προς βελτίωση. Άλλο αυτό που λες, και άλλα αυτά που έγραφα.

Και έχει κάνει πολύ δρόμο το Linux εδώ και 4 χρόνια.




> ...τώρα εξαπολύει σταυροφορίες στο όνομα του Torvalds και του Stalman.


Για πήγαινε στο Linux Section να με διαβάσεις, γιατί άλλα γράφω εκεί, και άλλα λες εσύ εδώ.




> Σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχει περάσει στο MacOS X αφού θα έχει παραδεχτεί την ανωτερότητά του.


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με οποιοδήποτε λειτουργικό.

Έχω πρόβλημα με το DRM που περιλαμβάνει.




> Δεν έχει ιδέα από MacOS, ούτε ζωγραφιστό δεν το έχει δει.


Το DRM που έχει μέσα του μού αρκεί σαν "ιδέα".

Και δεν θέλω να το δω, και δεν θα το δω, ούτε ζωγραφιστό, μέχρι να ξηλωθεί τελείως και ανεπιστρεπτί το παρακολουθητικό DRM από εκεί μέσα.




> ...θα βρει το φως κι αυτός κάποτε.


"Φώς" δουλείας στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, δεν θα πάρω.




> Η άποψη μου για το DRM είναι ξεκάθαρα αρνητική.


Ναι; Δεν φαίνεται από τα όσα λες παρακάτω.




> Ωστόσο θα'θελα να μου πεις, όταν η εταιρεία, που διαθέτει το μεγαλύτερο DRM store στον κόσμο, συνάπτει συμφωνία με μια από τις τέσσερις μεγαλύτερες δισκογραφικές στον κόσμο για τη διάθεση DRM-free κομματιών, τι μου λέει αυτό για τις προθέσεις της;


Μου λέει ότι μου έλεγε πάντα η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία εξαρχής. Ότι είναι στυγνή και αδίστακτη και ότι αυτή η κίνηση είναι καπνός και στάχτη για τα μάτια του κόσμου.

Ποιά εταιρία επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός;

Η Apple.

Σε ποιά εταιρία οφείλεται σήμερα η ύπαρξη του DRM;

Στην Apple.




> Η δική μου λογική λέει ότι πρώτον, σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε (ακόμα) για μια εταιρεία που μπορεί αν αποσυσχετιστεί με τους κακούς συνειρμούς του DRM. Αυτό θα γίνει όταν πάψει να προσφέρει υλικό με DRM...


Αυτό θα γίνει εάν και μόνο εάν ξηλώσει παντελώς, πανταχόθεν και ανεπιστρεπτί το DRM από το MacOSX και όλα τα υποσυστήματά του (QuickTime, i-άπαντα κλπ.).




> Δεύτερον, η λογική --δυστυχώς για την περιγραφική (Minority! Report!) ικανότητα σου-- λέει ότι η εταιρεία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι αποκλείεται να ονειρεύεται ένα μέλλον όπου θα μπορεί να παρακολουθεί κάθε κίνηση μας μέσω DRM και όπου όλο το διατιθέμενο digital content θα είναι embedded σε DRM. Διότι πολύ απλά, αν κάτι τέτοιο θέλει, η συμφωνία με την EMI πάει κόντρα σε κάθε λογική.


Σου εξήγησα παραπάνω:

Μου λέει ότι μου έλεγε πάντα η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία εξαρχής. Ότι είναι στυγνή και αδίστακτη και ότι αυτή η κίνηση είναι καπνός και στάχτη για τα μάτια του κόσμου.

Ποιά εταιρία επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός;

Η Apple.

Σε ποιά εταιρία οφείλεται σήμερα η ύπαρξη του DRM;

Στην Apple.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ποιά εταιρία επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός;
> 
> Η Apple.
> 
> Σε ποιά εταιρία οφείλεται σήμερα η ύπαρξη του DRM;
> 
> Στην Apple.


 :Worthy:

----------


## gogos

Τελικά απ' οτι καταλαβαινω το πρόβλημα του WAntilles είναι μόνο το DRM.
Για να δεί κάποτε ο WAntilles έστω ζωγραφιστό  το Macintosh θέλει να είναι χωρίς DRM.
Άν πάλι κατάλαβα καλά έχει το συνήθες πρόβλημα με τα προγράμματα της apple με το i μπροστά απο αυτά.

Φίλοι συμφορουμείτες και συμγωρουμείτησες...
έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα μέλος το οποίο παραδέχεται την κατωτερότητα του mac osx χωρίς κάν να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ!!!!!
Προφανώς δεν έχει δεί/διαβάσει πόστ άλλων ανθρώπων οι οποίοι περιγράφουν την ανωτερότητα του mac os μετά την <<αλλαγή>> απο windows/linux σε mac osx.
Ψάξε λίγο φίλε μου.... ασχολήσου ελάχιστα με το θέμα..
Άν τελικά το πάρεις απόφαση μπές στα παρακάτω link και ψάξε στα φόρουμ:
http://helmug.gr/
http://www.thesmac.gr/modules/news/
http://insanelymac.com/

Επίσης μπές και σ'αυτά στο site της apple
http://www.apple.com/getamac/works.html
http://www.apple.com/getamac/macosx.html
*ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΕΔΩ*

http://www.apple.com/getamac/drivers.html

----------


## KLG

Έλα ρε Wan μπες στο site της @pple και θα δεις οτι λές ψέματα... 

Φίλτατοι μακάδες επειδή εσεις παίρνετε γραμμή δεν θα πάρουμε και μείς.

----------


## sdikr

> Τελικά απ' οτι καταλαβαινω το πρόβλημα του WAntilles είναι μόνο το DRM.
> Για να δεί κάποτε ο WAntilles έστω ζωγραφιστό  το Macintosh θέλει να είναι χωρίς DRM.
> Άν πάλι κατάλαβα καλά έχει το συνήθες πρόβλημα με τα προγράμματα της apple με το i μπροστά απο αυτά.
> 
> Φίλοι συμφορουμείτες και συμγωρουμείτησες...
> έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα μέλος το οποίο παραδέχεται την κατωτερότητα του mac osx χωρίς κάν να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ!!!!!
> Προφανώς δεν έχει δεί/διαβάσει πόστ άλλων ανθρώπων οι οποίοι περιγράφουν την ανωτερότητα του mac os μετά την <<αλλαγή>> απο windows/linux σε mac osx.
> Ψάξε λίγο φίλε μου.... ασχολήσου ελάχιστα με το θέμα..
> Άν τελικά το πάρεις απόφαση μπές στα παρακάτω link και ψάξε στα φόρουμ:
> ...


Και αν κάποιος έχει δουλεψει σε  mac    και πάλι του φαίνεται περίεργο τι θα πείς;

Αλήθεια έχετε δοκιμάσει την Netstat;

----------


## WAntilles

> Τελικά απ' οτι καταλαβαινω το πρόβλημα του WAntilles είναι μόνο το DRM.
> Για να δεί κάποτε ο WAntilles έστω ζωγραφιστό  το Macintosh θέλει να είναι χωρίς DRM.
> Άν πάλι κατάλαβα καλά έχει το συνήθες πρόβλημα με τα προγράμματα της apple με το i μπροστά απο αυτά.


Έδειξες ότι άρχισες να καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά παρακάτω έχεις πάλι ρηλάπς:




> Φίλοι συμφορουμείτες και συμγωρουμείτησες...
> έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα μέλος το οποίο παραδέχεται την κατωτερότητα του mac osx χωρίς κάν να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ!!!!!


Δεν μίλησα ούτε για κατωτερότητα, ούτε για ανωτερότητα, ούτε για μία απ' τα ίδια.

Είπα μόνο ότι δεν ανέχομαι παρακολουθητικό DRM στον υπολογιστή μου.




> Προφανώς δεν έχει δεί/διαβάσει πόστ άλλων ανθρώπων οι οποίοι περιγράφουν την ανωτερότητα του mac os μετά την <<αλλαγή>> απο windows/linux σε mac osx.


1. Έχω διαβάσει πολλά τέτοια αλλά μόνο για μεταπήδηση από Windows. Ποτέ από Linux.

2. Η τεράστια πλειονότητα αυτών είναι υπολογιστικώς αναλφάβητοι (computer illiterates). Δεν γνωρίζουν καν π.χ. τί είναι το partition.

3. Επειδή έχω διαβάσει και δει, δές εδώ.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Έδειξες ότι άρχισες να καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά παρακάτω έχεις πάλι ρηλάπς:
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν μίλησα ούτε για κατωτερότητα, ούτε για ανωτερότητα, ούτε για μία απ' τα ίδια.
> 
> Είπα μόνο ότι δεν ανέχομαι παρακολουθητικό DRM στον υπολογιστή μου.
> 
> 
> ...


Διάβασε και τίποτα για το DRM γενικά κι έπειτα για το implementation της Αpple γιατί  σε βρίσκω λίγο μπερδεμένο. Είναι κρίμα να παραπληροφορούμε τους «computer illierates», είτε χρησιμοποιούν mac είτε PC...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Η τεράστια πλειονότητα των χρηστών υπολογιστή ΓΕΝΙΚΑ είναι αναλφάβητοι υπολογιστικά, δεν είναι προνόμιο των Macintoshάδων αυτό. Για να μην μιλήσουμε για τους "ψαγμένους" linuxάδες που λένε ότι έβαλαν "τα" λίνουξ.
Δεν το έχεις δει το MacOS, δεν έχεις ιδέα τί είναι, δεν ξέρεις ούτε τί κάνει, ούτε πώς δουλεύει, και επιπλέον συνεχίζεις να τρολάρεις σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Δεν έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ γιατί ο κάθε ένας που γνωρίζει το MacOS από πρώτο χέρι, τα παρατάει όλα και φωνάζει "είδα το φως"; Δεν γίνεται ρε παιδί μου, κάτι θα έχει αυτό το πράγμα που έχει "οδοντοκρεμέ κουμπάκια". Ε, ναι, δεν έχει kernel compile…

Νομίζεις ότι οι macintoshάδες είναι ηλίθιοι που βλέπουν το iTunes και λένε "ααααααα, ούγκα ούγκα, ωαίοοοοοο). Δεν έχεις ιδέα τί τζιμάνια έχει η Macintosh κοινότητα. Αν υπήρχε η περίπτωση της "παρακολούθησης", μια και χρησιμοποιείς τέτοια ωραία και ζουμερά τσιτάτα που δεν έχουν καμία τεκμηρίωση, θα το είχαμε μάθει προ πολλού. Για ψάξε και δες πόσο έκανε να ανακαλυφθεί το "mini store phone home" του iTunes.…

Όμως έτσι είναι παληκάρια. Όταν δεν μπορούμε να τεκμηριώσουμε κάτι, το διανθίζουμε με οποιαδήποτε φράση μπορεί να χτυπάει εγκεφαλικά στα κέντρα της επιβίωσης, του φόβου, κτλ. κτλ.. Γκαιμπελς, ring a bell? 

Επιγραμματικά:
MacOS X. The best of both worlds.

----------


## DrEthernet

Και παρεμπιπτόντως:


Off Topic






> Ένα εγνωσμένα κακό παιδί - π.χ. Microsoft - δεν θα πρέπει να το φοβάσαι πια γιατί όλοι το παρακολουθούν και δεν μπορεί να κουνήσει ούτε ρούπι.


Microsoft takes on the free world

----------


## modified

> Ναι;


Ναι.




> Δεν φαίνεται από τα όσα λες παρακάτω.


Αφενός δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι στις παραγραφούς που ακολουθούν δεν προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω τη θέση μου (γιατί δεν είναι το θέμα μας το πώς βλέπω εγώ το DRM -- υπενθυμίζω ότι η πρόταση μου είναι: "Η άποψη μου για το DRM είναι ξεκάθαρα αρνητική."), απλά την αναφέρω για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις ότι ο γράφων έχει άποψη για το DRM (αν χρειαστεί να εξηγήσω τι δε μου αρέσει στο DRM, παραπέμψτε με στο αντίστοιχο thread και ίσως τα γράψω όταν έχω χρόνο). Αφετέρου, πώς ακριβώς δε φαίνεται από τα όσα λέω παρακάτω, για να έχω το καλό ερώτημα;

Ξαναδιαβάζω τα όσα γράφω και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα αυτό. Επειδή δηλαδή δε λέω "ΦΩΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΕΚΟΥΡΙ ΣΤΟ DRM" σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ;




> Μου λέει ότι μου έλεγε πάντα η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία εξαρχής. Ότι είναι στυγνή και αδίστακτη και ότι αυτή η κίνηση είναι καπνός και στάχτη για τα μάτια του κόσμου.


Αν και η αναζήτηση ψυγμάτων λογικής σε μια παράγραφο που μιλά για "στυγνή και αδίστακτη" εταιρεία (εταιρεία είναι, όχι ΑΕ δολοφόνων) είναι αξιωματικά μάταια, μπορείς να μου πεις γιατί η "στυγνή" εταιρεία ενδιαφέρεται να ρίξει "καπνό" και "στάχτη" στα μάτια του κόσμου;

Τι θα πετύχει; Θα κατευνάσει τον average Joe που μέρα έμπαινε-μέρα έβγαινε, έλεγε πότε θα βγει το DRM από το το iTunes Store;

...




> Ποιά εταιρία επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός;
> 
> Η Apple.


Εκτός αν αναφέρεσαι στο FairPlay που είναι το DRM implementation της Apple και λογικό είναι να το έχει φτιάξει αυτό η εταιρεία, δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να ψάξω την εγκυρότητα της πρότασης αυτής (αν και είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι λάθος). Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη να μας παραπέμψεις στις σχετικές πηγές για να στηρίξεις τις θέσεις σου, έχει καλώς. Ένα link εδώ, ένα link εκεί βοηθάνε.

Ως έχει η πρόταση είναι μετέωρη.

Είναι καλή ευκαιρία να σε παρακαλέσω ως συνομιλητή μου να αναπτύσσεις τις θέσεις σου σε ένα κάποιο λογικό βαθμό αν μπορείς. Ασύνδετες, μεμονωμένες πρότασεις που παρουσιάζουν γεγονότα ή εκθέτουν απόψεις χωρίς την παραμικρή στήριξη δεν μπορούν να έχουν ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα (για όλους μας ισχύει αυτό). (Μπορείς φυσικά να με γράψεις και να συνεχίσεις στο ίδιο μοτίβο, ούτε εσύ ούτε εγώ θα χάσουμε τον ύπνο μας.)




> Σε ποιά εταιρία οφείλεται σήμερα η ύπαρξη του DRM;
> 
> Στην Apple.


Κάτι έλεγα για λογικά άλματα στην πρώτη μου απάντηση...

ΥΓ: Την ανταπάντηση σου στα όσα σου έγραψα για τον "κεφαλικό φόρο" δεν είδα.

----------


## haHa

Να πω και εγω την αποψη μου.

Μιας και εχω υπολογιστες που τρεχουν και Windows και Mac Os και Linux.
Μαλιστα ενας τρεχει και τα 3.


*Το μεγαλο προβλημα του Mac os X ειναι η ελλειψη προγραμματων.*
*Εδω δεν εχουμε καταφερει ακομα να εχουμε ενα καλο video player ή ενα καλο image viewer.*
Επισης ο firefox ειναι εξαιρετικα αργος σε Mac και ετσι δεν εχουμε καποιον καλο-γρηγορο browser με εξτρα δυνατοτητες(plug ins).
Επισης *δυσκολευομαστε να βρουμε ενα καλο free download manager.*

Ολα αυτα θα μου πειτε οτι οτι δεν ειναι προβλημα του Mac os, αλλα τριτων εφαρμογων.
Ομως παραμενουν προβληματα και αποθαρυνουν διαφορους χρηστες.

Δεν εχει* απο default εναν σοβαρο file manager και χρειαζεται να βαλουμε αλλον.(pathfinder)*
Ο video player που εχει απο default ειναι χαλια*(Quicktime), δεν παιζει ολα τα φορματ, δυσκολευται με τους υποτιτλους
και ακουσον-ακουσον δεν παιζει fullscreen!*
Οι ματσακονιες που χρειαζεται για να παιξει υποτιτλους και ολα τα video-format (που και παλι δεν τα καταφερνει τοσο καλα) δεν συναυδουν με τη φιλοσοφια του Mac os.
*O vlc ειναι μετριος και γεματος bug.*


Επειτα για εμενα αρνητικο ειναι οτι *δεν υπαρχουν πολλα freeware προγραμματα τριτων.*
Ακομα και για ενα plugin για το Safari συχνα ζητανε χρηματα!!!!!!!!!
Αυτο ειναι ενα μεγαλο αρνητικο!


Τελος,ειναι μια κλειστη αρχιτεκτονικη που γενικως δεν υποστηριζεται απο τους κατασκευαστες hardware.
Για παραδειγμα , ενας γνωστος εχει Mac pro και εχει *μια κορυφαια καρτα ηχου.(100+ ευρω)
Ειναι μαρκας m-audio(θεωρουνται κορυφαιες)* και την ειχε στο pc του.Ειπε να την βαλει στον Mac pro 
*Πολυ απλα σε mac os x δεν παιζει, γιατι δεν υπαρχουν drivers!!*
Μη με ρωτησετε παραπανω, αλλα νομιζω οτι τελικως η καρτα του εχει μεινει στο χερι!


Τελος, συμφωνω με τη λογικη simplicity is better,
αλλα συχνα το παρακανει το mac os και οι εφαρμογες του.
*Στερουν τη δυνατοτητα παραμετροποιησης ενος προγραμματος.*
Δεν ειναι δυνατον π.χ. ολοι οι image viewers να εχουν ελαχιστες επιλογες και *να μην εχουν την επιλογη να ανοιγουν υποχρεωτικα παντα σε full screen για να απολαυσεις τις φωτογραφιες σου.*

Αλλο παραδειγμα.
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τη λογικη του iphoto να κραταει backup φωτογραφιες που αλλαζω.
Συχνα κραταει πανω απο 2 backup.
Θα μου πειτε οτι ειναι καλο γιατι μπορει να χρειαστεις την αρχικη φωτογραφια.
Αλλα οταν εχεις 20 GB+ φωτογραφιες και ο Imac εχει εναν μικρο σκληρο των 250 GB
(*η αναβαθμιση για 500GB κοστιζε 180 ευρω, ενω μονος του καινουριος κανει γυρω στα 130 ευρω και θα σου εμενε και ο 250GB, αλλα η Apple δεν αφηνει να αλλαξουμε μονοι μας σκληρο , θελει να μας παιρνει χρηματα για αυτην την απλουστατη εργασια ακομα και σε φορητους*)
να κραταει backup για αρκετες απο αυτες τις φωτο ειναι τραγικο,μαλιστα χωρις να με ρωτησει!!!
Ελεος με τους αυτοματισμους του και τις πρωτοβουλιες!!


Αυτα!
Αυτη η λογικη της κλειστης αρχιτεκτονικης-λιγων προγραμματων πιστευω ειναι το αρνητικο των Apple μηχανηματων και του Mac os X γενικοτερα.
*Αν ηταν λιγο πιο ανοιχτο-παραμετροποιησιμο θα πηγαιναν περισσοτεροι χρηστες και θα εβγαιναν καλυτερα και περισσοτερα προγραμματα.*

----------


## gogos

Συνήθως η αλλαγή απο windows σε macintosh έχει σάν αποτέλεσμα ο χρήστης να απεχθάνεται όσο κανένα άλλο λειτουργικό τα windows.
Αυτός τώρα χρησιμοποιεί linux απο οτι λέει...
Το linux δεν έχει βασικές εφαρμογές για επαγγελματίες. Αφού είναι ένα open-source λειτουργικό δεν έχει υποστήριξh καλή.. Που σημαίνει οτι αν θελήσει κάποιος να δημιουργήσει έναν ιο για linux, ευχαρίστως θα το έκανε και θα κόλαγαν όλοι. Μόνο άν κάποιος εθελοντικά ήθελε να κάνει ενημέρωση για προβλήματα ασφαλείας. Δυστηχως για το linux δεν υπάρχει μία έκδοση αλλά πολλές άρα η συνολική ισχύς της ομάδας μοιράζεται σε πολλά κομμάτια. Μιλάμε για εθελοντές προγραμματιστές άρα χομπίστες που προσπαθούν να πραγματοποιήσουν το όνειρό τους που έιναι να μην χρησιμοποιούν windows! Βασική ιδέα του λίνιουξ ποιά είναι? το οτι έιναι τσάμπα? το οτι γουστάρουμε που δεν χρησιμοοιούμε windows?

Τα μακ πλέον είναι κατα βάση καλύτεροι υπολογιστές απο όλους γιατι:
-μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο λειτουργικό θέλεις
-είναι πάντα στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας
-έχουν πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές για τα δεδομένα τους
-είναι apple-certified δηλαδή η ίδια εταιρεία έχει εγκρίνει οτι είναι απόλυτα συμβατό με το λειτουργικό της σύστημα και οτι θα λειτουργεί άψογα για πολλά χρόνια.
(Επίσης για όσους δεν το ξέρουν γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις ακόμη και στον επεξεργαστή)
-κλείνει συμφωνίες με εταιρίες για ακόμη περισσότερη συμβατότητα(π.χ. intel,ati κλπ.)
-πλέον θα είναι φιλικά με το περιβάλλον (θα χρησιμοποιούν οθόνες τύπου LED)

----------


## sdikr

> Συνήθως η αλλαγή απο windows σε macintosh έχει σάν αποτέλεσμα ο χρήστης να απεχθάνεται όσο κανένα άλλο λειτουργικό τα windows.
> Αυτός τώρα χρησιμοποιεί linux απο οτι λέει...
> Το linux δεν έχει βασικές εφαρμογές για επαγγελματίες. Αφού είναι ένα open-source λειτουργικό δεν έχει υποστήριξh καλή.. Που σημαίνει οτι αν θελήσει κάποιος να δημιουργήσει έναν ιο για linux, ευχαρίστως θα το έκανε και θα κόλαγαν όλοι. Μόνο άν κάποιος εθελοντικά ήθελε να κάνει ενημέρωση για προβλήματα ασφαλείας. Δυστηχως για το linux δεν υπάρχει μία έκδοση αλλά πολλές άρα η συνολική ισχύς της ομάδας μοιράζεται σε πολλά κομμάτια. Μιλάμε για εθελοντές προγραμματιστές άρα χομπίστες που προσπαθούν να πραγματοποιήσουν το όνειρό τους που έιναι να μην χρησιμοποιούν windows! Βασική ιδέα του λίνιουξ ποιά είναι? το οτι έιναι τσάμπα? το οτι γουστάρουμε που δεν χρησιμοοιούμε windows?
> 
> Τα μακ πλέον είναι κατα βάση καλύτεροι υπολογιστές απο όλους γιατι:
> -μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο λειτουργικό θέλεις
> -είναι πάντα στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας
> -έχουν πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές για τα δεδομένα τους
> * -είναι apple-certified δηλαδή η ίδια εταιρεία έχει εγκρίνει οτι είναι απόλυτα συμβατό με το λειτουργικό της σύστημα και οτι θα λειτουργεί άψογα για πολλά χρόνια.*
> ...


Οτί να είναι όπως να είναι,  την μία βρίζουμε  windows/linux,    μετά το κάνουμε ατου  οτι το Mac  πέρνει και τα δύο,  και μετά ατου οτι είναι apple certified  (ΥΓ  και η dell τα έχει certified)

Οι οθόνες LED  Καθώς και όλο το Hardware του mac  Μην ξεχνάς απο που ξεκινά  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Συνήθως η αλλαγή απο windows σε macintosh έχει σάν αποτέλεσμα ο χρήστης να απεχθάνεται όσο κανένα άλλο λειτουργικό τα windows.
> Αυτός τώρα χρησιμοποιεί linux απο οτι λέει...
> Το linux δεν έχει βασικές εφαρμογές για επαγγελματίες. Αφού είναι ένα open-source λειτουργικό δεν έχει υποστήριξh καλή.. Που σημαίνει οτι αν θελήσει κάποιος να δημιουργήσει έναν ιο για linux, ευχαρίστως θα το έκανε και θα κόλαγαν όλοι. Μόνο άν κάποιος εθελοντικά ήθελε να κάνει ενημέρωση για προβλήματα ασφαλείας. Δυστηχως για το linux δεν υπάρχει μία έκδοση αλλά πολλές άρα η συνολική ισχύς της ομάδας μοιράζεται σε πολλά κομμάτια. Μιλάμε για εθελοντές προγραμματιστές άρα χομπίστες που προσπαθούν να πραγματοποιήσουν το όνειρό τους που έιναι να μην χρησιμοποιούν windows! Βασική ιδέα του λίνιουξ ποιά είναι? το οτι έιναι τσάμπα? το οτι γουστάρουμε που δεν χρησιμοοιούμε windows?
> 
> Τα μακ πλέον είναι κατα βάση καλύτεροι υπολογιστές απο όλους γιατι:
> -μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο λειτουργικό θέλεις
> * -είναι πάντα στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας*
> * -έχουν πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές για τα δεδομένα τους*
> -είναι apple-certified δηλαδή η ίδια εταιρεία έχει εγκρίνει οτι είναι απόλυτα συμβατό με το λειτουργικό της σύστημα και οτι θα λειτουργεί άψογα για πολλά χρόνια.
> ...


Αυτο το "* -είναι πάντα στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας"*  που το συμπαιρανες??

Θα αναφερω ενα τυχαια παραδειγμα που μου ερχεται ετσι γρηγορα.

Γιατι πες οτι εγω θελω να παιζω παιχνιδια.(Στο Mac os υπαρχουν λιγα, οποτε θα παιζω απο windows)

Θελω να μου πεις με τι καρτα γραφικων θα παιζω και σε τι αναλυσεις και ποσο θα μου κοστιζει??
Βαλε και μια καλη καρτα ηχου επισης!

Hint: Στην απαντηση σου προσεξε μην αναιρεσεις αυτο που ειπες :
" -*έχουν πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές για τα δεδομένα τους*"


Βρηκα και αλλο παραδειγμα που ειναι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.

*Εχω τον imac τον 20 που εχει την και καλα σουπερ ουαου wireless καρτα δικτυου που ειναι (τρομαρα της!!) και draft 802.11n
Δυστυχως λογω κακου σηματος πιανω μεταφερω δεδομενω μονο 300 kB/sec με εναν αλλο ενσυρματα συνδεδεμενο υπολογιστη.
Εχω δηλαδη κακο ασυρματο σημα με το ρουτερ.Στην ιδια ακριβως θεση ειναι ενας φορητος και ενας σταθερος που πιανουν 1.5MB/sec και 2 ΜΒ/sec αντιστοιχα.*
Τι μπορω να κανω με τον imac και το κακο του σημα?? 

Τιποτα!!!!
Κεραια δεν παιρνει(αυτο ελειπε, η apple δε μας εχει συνηθισει στην επεκτασιμοτητα των υπολογιστων της), αλλη καρτα δεν παιρνει , μονο κατι χαλια usb που και παλι εχουν χαλια σημα.
Σημειωτεον τοσο ο σταθερος οσο και ο φορητος (pc και τα 2) μπορουν να παρουν αλλη καρτα με εξωτερικη κεραια.(pci και express card αντιστοιχα)
Αυτη λοιπον ειναι η αιχμη της τεχνολογιας!!



Τελος κοιτα να δεις που οι καλυτεροι υπολογιστες εχουν πολυμικρες πωλησεις..Κοιτα αναποδα πραγματα που συμβαινουν!

----------


## kadronarxis

Νωρίς βγήκαν τα μαχαίρια.
Περιμένετε λίγο ακόμη, και θα τα βγάλουμε όλοι μαζί.
11 Ιούνη ξεκινάμε, και φεύγουμε μέχρι Οκτώβρη.

----------


## haHa

> Νωρίς βγήκαν τα μαχαίρια.
> Περιμένετε λίγο ακόμη, και θα τα βγάλουμε όλοι μαζί.
> * 11 Ιούνη ξεκινάμε, και φεύγουμε μέχρι Οκτώβρη.*


Σωστος!! :Wink: 

Για το 11 ιουνη τουλαχιστον,
για τον Οκτωβρη δε ξερω αν τελικως ειναι κατι το τοσο σημαντικο-επαναστατικο..

----------


## gogos

> Το μεγαλο προβλημα του Mac os X ειναι η ελλειψη προγραμματων.


Διαφωνώ υπάρχουν μεν λιγότερα απο τα windows αλλά υπάρχουν τα καλύτερα




> Επισης ο firefox ειναι εξαιρετικα αργος σε Mac και ετσι δεν εχουμε καποιον καλο-γρηγορο browser με εξτρα δυνατοτητες(plug ins)


Καλύτερος είναι ο safari και άν θέλεις κάτι άλλο μια χαρά είναι και ο opera.




> Ο video player που εχει απο default ειναι χαλια(Quicktime), δεν παιζει ολα τα φορματ, δυσκολευται με τους υποτιτλους
> και ακουσον-ακουσον δεν παιζει fullscreen!


Φυσικά και παίζει Fullscreen to quicktime αλλά πρέπει να το αγοράσεις. Βάσει νόμου απαγορεύεται με το λειτουργικό σύστημα να δίνεται μαζί Full media player. Άλλωστε τρελάθηκε η Microsoft να πληρωνει πρόστιμα για αυτό το λόγο.




> Τελος,ειναι μια κλειστη αρχιτεκτονικη που γενικως δεν υποστηριζεται απο τους κατασκευαστες hardware.


Πάλι λάθος κάνεις.... δεν υποστηρίζεται απο ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ κατασκευαστές. Υπάρχουν άλλοι εξειδικευμένοι γα macintosh.




> Για παραδειγμα , ενας γνωστος εχει Mac pro και εχει μια κορυφαια καρτα ηχου.(100+ ευρω)
> Ειναι μαρκας m-audio(θεωρουνται κορυφαιες) και την ειχε στο pc του.Ειπε να την βαλει στον Mac pro 
> Πολυ απλα σε mac os x δεν παιζει, γιατι δεν υπαρχουν drivers!!


Για τις κάρτες ήχου m-audio (είμαι προσωπικά κάτοχος) δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχουν drivers για επεξεργαστές intel και αυτό είναι θέμα αποκλειστηκά και μόνο της m-audio.




> Αυτα!
> Αυτη η λογικη της κλειστης αρχιτεκτονικης-λιγων προγραμματων πιστευω ειναι το αρνητικο των Apple μηχανηματων και του Mac os X γενικοτερα.
> Αν ηταν λιγο πιο ανοιχτο-παραμετροποιησιμο θα πηγαιναν περισσοτεροι χρηστες και θα εβγαιναν καλυτερα και περισσοτερα προγραμματα.


Κλειστή αρχιτεκτονική? :Thinking:   πού την είδες? οποιοσδήποτε θελήσει μπορεί να φτιάξει πρόγραμμα για macintosh.
Περισσότερα προγράμματα δεν χρειάζονται γιατί ήδη υπάρχουν όλα.. μάλλον εσύ δεν το έψαξες καλά!!

----------


## thePrince

> Τα μακ πλέον είναι κατα βάση καλύτεροι υπολογιστές απο όλους γιατι:


Μην κάνεις τον κόπο να μας εξηγήσεις, είναι ήδη σαφές ότι είσαι... switcher! Μεγιά το νέο σου Mac.




> -μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο λειτουργικό θέλεις


Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να πληρώσω και δεύτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα; Έχεις δει πόσο έχουν τα retail Windows? Ή υποννοείς ότι θα βάλω σπασμένα; Ή μόνο Linux / Unix? Και που θα παίζω παιχνίδια;




> -είναι πάντα στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας


Ώπα, ώπα γιατί αρχίσαμε και λέμε μπαρούφες... η nVidia GeForce 7300GT είναι η αιχμή της τεχνολογίας; Ή μήπως οι οθόνες που έχουν μόνο μια DVI είσοδο, χωρίς HDCP, χωρίς βασικές λειτουργίες όπως ρύθμιση ύψους και φωτεινότητας;




> -έχουν πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές για τα δεδομένα τους


Ναι, την στιγμή που ανακοινώνονται, μετά από 6 μήνες ΔΕΝ γίνεται να εξακολουθούν να έχουν τις ίδιες «συμφέρουσες» τιμές.




> -είναι apple-certified δηλαδή η ίδια εταιρεία έχει εγκρίνει οτι είναι απόλυτα συμβατό με το λειτουργικό της σύστημα και οτι θα λειτουργεί άψογα για πολλά χρόνια.


Χμμμ, αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς certification, είναι take it or leave it ή αλλιώς, γουρούνι στο σακί. Ένα ρημαδοπισί που έφτιαξα μόνος μου πριν από 7 χρόνια εξακολουθεί και δουλεύει χωρίς certifications, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.




> -κλείνει συμφωνίες με εταιρίες για ακόμη περισσότερη συμβατότητα(π.χ. intel,ati κλπ.)


Παρακαλώ;




> -πλέον θα είναι φιλικά με το περιβάλλον (θα χρησιμοποιούν οθόνες τύπου LED)


Ας έκαναν κι αλλιώς, αφού όλοι (οι 4-5) κατασκευαστές panels αρχίζουν να στρέφονται προς τα εκεί σιγά-σιγά, που είναι το νέο;

----------


## panoc

> Που σημαίνει οτι αν θελήσει κάποιος να δημιουργήσει έναν ιο για linux, ευχαρίστως θα το έκανε και θα κόλαγαν όλοι.


το linux δεν ειναι windows... ειναι unix (οπως και το OSX) δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κολλησουν, όχι χωρις τη συγκαταθεση του root.
μη λεμε οτι θέλουμε...

----------


## gogos

> Αυτο το "* -είναι πάντα στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας"*  που το συμπαιρανες??
> 
> Θα αναφερω ενα τυχαια παραδειγμα που μου ερχεται ετσι γρηγορα.
> 
> Γιατι πες οτι εγω θελω να παιζω παιχνιδια.(Στο Mac os υπαρχουν λιγα, οποτε θα παιζω απο windows)


Μιλάω για τους υπολογιστές της apple, σαφώς στα παιχνίδια υπερτερούν τα windows. Άν θές πάλι μπορείς να βάλεις στον macintosh υπολογιστή σου windows.




> Θελω να μου πεις με τι καρτα γραφικων θα παιζω και σε τι αναλυσεις και ποσο θα μου κοστιζει??
> Βαλε και μια καλη καρτα ηχου επισης!


Οποιαδήποτε κάρτα επιθυμείς και nvidia και ati (σημ. υπάρχουν εκδόσεις για mac) και θα σου κοστίσει τα ίδια λεφτά.
Για κάρτα ήχου εξαρτάται σε τί χρήση θα την χρησημοποιήσεις και πόσο μπορεί να αντέξει το πορτοφόλι σου. Οι τιμές ποικίλουν απο 20 ευρώ μέχρι 10000-15000 ευρώ δεν εξακριβώνεις την ερώτησή σου.




> Hint: Στην απαντηση σου προσεξε μην αναιρεσεις αυτο που ειπες :
> " -*έχουν πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές για τα δεδομένα τους*"


Φυσικά και έχουν συμφέρουσες τιμές.
Άς πούμε για τον Macpro 
-έχεις προσέξει τις τιμές του xeon? (αμφιβάλλω άν έχεις βρεί ποτέ) Ξεκινούν ο 2.0 ghz στα 400 ευρώ και συνεχίζει. (σημ.το defaul tou macpro ειναι 2.6 ghz στα 700ευρώ
-Έχει αλουμινιένιο κουτί + 200 ευρώ
- Δύο ανεξάρτητοι 1.33GHz, 64-bit dual δίαυλοι συστήματος
-16 GB RAM Μέγιστη μνήμη
- Κάρτα γραφικώνATI RADEON X1900 XT 512 MB (2x dual-link DVI)
- 2 θύρες FireWire 800MBps
-Δύο ανεξάρτητες ενσωματωμένες θύρες 10/100/1000(Gigabit) BASE-T Ethernet

Mε 2221 ευρώ




> Τελος κοιτα να δεις που οι καλυτεροι υπολογιστες εχουν πολυμικρες πωλησεις..Κοιτα αναποδα πραγματα που συμβαινουν!


Για δές όμως που ανεβαίνουν με τρελούς ρυθμούς

----------


## gogos

> το linux δεν ειναι windows... ειναι unix (οπως και το OSX) δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κολλησουν, όχι χωρις τη συγκαταθεση του root.
> μη λεμε οτι θέλουμε...


Το οτι είναι unix δεν σημαίνει πως του εξασφαλίζει αννοσία κατά τους ιούς. spyware, adware πολλά υπάρχουν.(για linux πάντα)

----------


## panoc

> Το οτι είναι unix δεν σημαίνει πως του εξασφαλίζει αννοσία κατά τους ιούς. spyware, adware πολλά υπάρχουν.(για linux πάντα)


φυσικα και δεν εξασφαλίζει ανοσία, αλλα για να παθεις οτιδηποτε θα πρεπει να το κανεις με τη συγκαταθεση σου (ακα root) απο μονο του απλα δε μπορει να κανει τιποτα  :Smile:  
τα παραπανω σημαινουν οτι εαν κανει σωστη διαχειρηση των πακετων σου ουσιαστικα εισαι 99.9% ατρωτος.

----------


## gogos

> Μην κάνεις τον κόπο να μας εξηγήσεις, είναι ήδη σαφές ότι είσαι... switcher! Μεγιά το νέο σου Mac.


Όχι ακόμα... περιμένω το update του macbook pro πιθανόν αύριο!! Προς το παρόν έχω την σπασμένη έκδοση για χ86 επεξεργαστές




> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να πληρώσω και δεύτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα; Έχεις δει πόσο έχουν τα retail Windows? Ή υποννοείς ότι θα βάλω σπασμένα; Ή μόνο Linux / Unix? Και που θα παίζω παιχνίδια;


Το τί θα πληρώσεις είναι δικό σου θέμα απλά η apple σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα





> Ώπα, ώπα γιατί αρχίσαμε και λέμε μπαρούφες... η nVidia GeForce 7300GT είναι η αιχμή της τεχνολογίας; Ή μήπως οι οθόνες που έχουν μόνο μια DVI είσοδο, χωρίς HDCP, χωρίς βασικές λειτουργίες όπως ρύθμιση ύψους και φωτεινότητας;


Μα απο πού τα σκέφτεσαι αυτά? εσύ νομίζεις οτι με 600 ευρώ δεν παίρνεις μια full-featured οθόνη? Και αυτή η κάρτα γραφικών είναι απλώς η βασική-απλή κάρτα για να λειτουργίσει καλά ο υπολογιστής σου. Παρόμοιο τρόπο με την κάρτα ήχου, η apple σε αφήνει να επιλέξεις (καθώς ο macpro προορίζεται για επαγγελματίες κυρίως)





> Ναι, την στιγμή που ανακοινώνονται, μετά από 6 μήνες ΔΕΝ γίνεται να εξακολουθούν να έχουν τις ίδιες «συμφέρουσες» τιμές.


Και λοιπόν μετά απο 6 μήνες περιμένεις το καινούργιο update




> Χμμμ, αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς certification, είναι take it or leave it ή αλλιώς, γουρούνι στο σακί. Ένα ρημαδοπισί που έφτιαξα μόνος μου πριν από 7 χρόνια εξακολουθεί και δουλεύει χωρίς certifications, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.


Συγχαρητήρια!!! Πρέπει να σου πώ πως είσαι απο τους λίγους που ξέρω που τα μέρη του υπολογιστή τους δουλεύουν μια χαρά μετά απο 7 χρόνια. Συνήθως κάποιο μέρος του υπολογιστή χαλάει μετά απο 2-3 χρόνια




> Παρακαλώ;


Μαλλον δεν ξέρεις οτι η apple <<παραγγέλνει>> προϊόντα αποκλειστηκά για αυτή




> Ας έκαναν κι αλλιώς, αφού όλοι (οι 4-5) κατασκευαστές panels αρχίζουν να στρέφονται προς τα εκεί σιγά-σιγά, που είναι το νέο;


Σιγά-σιγά δεν ξέρω πάντως αυτή είναι μια σχετικά νέα(γιατι υπάρχει παρα πολλά χρόνια) τεχνολογία για οθόνες υπολογιστών

----------


## gogos

> φυσικα και δεν εξασφαλίζει ανοσία, αλλα για να παθεις οτιδηποτε θα πρεπει να το κανεις με τη συγκαταθεση σου (ακα root) απο μονο του απλα δε μπορει να κανει τιποτα  
> τα παραπανω σημαινουν οτι εαν κανει σωστη διαχειρηση των πακετων σου ουσιαστικα εισαι 99.9% ατρωτος.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου :Smile:

----------


## gogos

Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πώ και δεν θα παρακολουθώ άλλο αυτή τη συζήτηση.
Ένα συμπέρασμα όμως:
Κάντε ό,τι νομίζεται πως είναι σωστό. Εγώ απλώς προσπάθησα να σας πείσω αλλα μάλλον δεν τα κατάφερα και υπέπεσα σε μια διαμάχη που δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## KLG

Το νήμα είναι απο το 2005, και αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι η θρησκευτική προσήλωση των μακάδων. Θα τα πούμε στης τοσό το 05, στης τόσο του 06, του 07 και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το linux δεν έχει βασικές εφαρμογές για επαγγελματίες. Αφού είναι ένα open-source λειτουργικό δεν έχει υποστήριξh καλή.. Που σημαίνει οτι αν θελήσει κάποιος να δημιουργήσει έναν ιο για linux, ευχαρίστως θα το έκανε και θα κόλαγαν όλοι. Μόνο άν κάποιος εθελοντικά ήθελε να κάνει ενημέρωση για προβλήματα ασφαλείας.


Μην το συνεχίσεις γιατί απλά εκτίθεσαι.

Δείχνεις ότι δεν έχει δει ποτέ σου Linux.




> -μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο λειτουργικό θέλεις


Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις Windows Linux - χωρίς ατελείωτο κόπο - λόγω EFI BIOS + UUID partition table.

Ειδικά για το Linux χρειάζεσαι ειδική-χρονοβόρα-πολύπλοκη διαδικασία de-bootstarpping και πολλαπλούς αναπνευστήρες (και βδομάδα τουλάχιστο).

Επίσης και για τα Windows χρειάζεσαι ειδικούς αναπνευστήρες (boot-camp).




> -είναι πάντα στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας


Αυτό το συζητάμε.

Θα έχουνε AMD K-10 οι Mac; Δεν άκουσα;




> -έχουν πολύ συμφέρουσες τιμές για τα δεδομένα τους


2 φορές απάνω από ένα PC ίδιων δυαντοτήτων - και έχεις και τους ανυπέρβλητους περιορισμούς του EFI BIOS + UUID partition table που απαιτούν πολλαπλούς αναπνευστήρες και χρόνο για την παράκαμψή τους.




> -κλείνει συμφωνίες με εταιρίες για ακόμη περισσότερη συμβατότητα(π.χ. intel,ati κλπ.)


Με την ATi για το Linux τη θέλει τη συμβατότητα;




> Φυσικά και παίζει Fullscreen to quicktime αλλά πρέπει να το αγοράσεις. Βάσει νόμου απαγορεύεται με το λειτουργικό σύστημα να δίνεται μαζί Full media player. Άλλωστε τρελάθηκε η Microsoft να πληρωνει πρόστιμα για αυτό το λόγο.


Το ότι θα φτάνατε σε τόσο χαμηλό σημείο μπαρουφολογίας για να υποστηρίξετε την στυγνή-αδίστακτη εταιρία σας, πραγματικά δεν το περίμενα.

Απαγορεύεται να δίνεις full-screen player με το λειτουργικό. Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε.




> Για τις κάρτες ήχου m-audio (είμαι προσωπικά κάτοχος) δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχουν drivers για επεξεργαστές intel...


Συνεχίζεται βλέπω η άκρατη μπαρουφολογία.

Δηλαδή άμα πάω σε φίλο μου που έχει Core2Duo και τρέχει Windows ή Linux, δεν θα τρέξει η κάρτα γιατί έχει επεξεργαστή Intel;

Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε.




> Μιλάω για τους υπολογιστές της apple, σαφώς στα παιχνίδια υπερτερούν τα windows. Άν θές πάλι μπορείς να βάλεις στον macintosh υπολογιστή σου windows.


Δεν μπορείς χωρίς πολλούς αναπνευστήρες και πολύ χρόνο.




> Φυσικά και έχουν συμφέρουσες τιμές.
> Άς πούμε για τον Macpro 
> -έχεις προσέξει τις τιμές του xeon? (αμφιβάλλω άν έχεις βρεί ποτέ) Ξεκινούν ο 2.0 ghz στα 400 ευρώ και συνεχίζει. (σημ.το defaul tou macpro ειναι 2.6 ghz στα 700ευρώ
> -Έχει αλουμινιένιο κουτί + 200 ευρώ
> - Δύο ανεξάρτητοι 1.33GHz, 64-bit dual δίαυλοι συστήματος
> -16 GB RAM Μέγιστη μνήμη
> - Κάρτα γραφικώνATI RADEON X1900 XT 512 MB (2x dual-link DVI)
> - 2 θύρες FireWire 800MBps
> -Δύο ανεξάρτητες ενσωματωμένες θύρες 10/100/1000(Gigabit) BASE-T Ethernet
> ...


Πφφφφφφφ, τσάμπα πράμα, τί ευκαιρία βρε παιδί μου.

Ειδικά ύστερα από τις τελευταίες πτώσεις τιμών της AMD.

Αντί για OLPC έπρεπε να δώσουνε στους τριτοκοσμικούς OLMACPRO.

Με €2220 ξέρεις τί σου φτιάχνω;

Ειδικά από το φθινόπωρο (με AMD K-10);

Ααααα, και αυτή την ATi, τί ευκαιρία βρε παιδί μου.

Για να σου βγάλει το λάδι και στο Linux.




> Το οτι είναι unix δεν σημαίνει πως του εξασφαλίζει αννοσία κατά τους ιούς. spyware, adware πολλά υπάρχουν.(για linux πάντα)


Παρατηρώ ότι συνεχίζεις να εκτίθεσαι.

Δεν πειράζει.

Εγώ το γλεντώ.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

gogos, δεν τα γράφεις σωστά τα πράγματα. Full screen παίζει το MacOS χωρίς να πληρώσεις, μέσα από το iTunes. Το ξέρει ο WAn (από αυτά που του έχουμε γράψει 100 φορές), αλλά συνεχίζει το trolling, χωρίς επιχειρηματολογία και επαναλαμβανόμενα τσιτάτα.
Για τις m-Audio, αφού αναφέρθηκε, να πω πώς δεν θεωρούνται "κορυφαίες", αλλά "value for money". Με 100 Ευρώ δεν παίρνεις σοβαρή κάρτα ήχου... Και ναι, WAn, από τη στιγμή που είναι διαφορετικός ο επεξεργαστής και μάλιστα συζητάμε για αλλαγή αρχιτεκτονικής, χρειάζεται να ξανα-compile-αριστούν οι drivers για να λειτουργήσουν. Δεν είναι AMD-Intel που η μία κάνει emulation της άλλης. Δεν έχω Intel οπότε δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα για να πω με σιγουριά τί παίζει με την m-audio συγκεκριμένα, όμως καινούργιοι οδηγοί χρειάζονται.

Πάμ' παραπέρα. Ό,τι και να μας φτιάξεις με 2200 Ευρώ ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο χαμηλότερο ή υψηλότερο ποσό, MacOS δεν τρέχει, και η συζήτηση σταματάει εκεί, οπότε τί το παλεύεις. Και άντε σου λέω ότι βγαίνει γρηγορότερο, κάτι που δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθώς δεν κυνηγάω την ταχύτητα. Τί θα κερδίσεις, θα κάνεις γρηγορότερα compile τον πυρήνα; Πωωωω ρε φίλε, αφρός....

ΥΓ: Μην ξαναγράψεις σε παρακαλώ ότι στο Linux υπάρχουν εφαρμογές για επαγγελματίες. Εκτός κι αν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιο επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών πρόγραμμα δημιουργίας μουσικής.
ΥΓ2: "Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις Windows Linux - χωρίς ατελείωτο κόπο - λόγω EFI BIOS + UUID partition table." Λάθος. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις Linux χωρίς ατέλειωτο κόπο ΓΕΝΙΚΑ, είτε είναι Mac, PC, ή χύτρα ταχύτητος. Οπότε το rEFIt που πρέπει να περάσεις (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, καθώς δεν έχω Intel όπως έγραψα), δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## WAntilles

> Πάμ' παραπέρα. Ό,τι και να μας φτιάξεις με 2200 Ευρώ ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο χαμηλότερο ή υψηλότερο ποσό, MacOS δεν τρέχει, και η συζήτηση σταματάει εκεί, οπότε τί το παλεύεις.


Πλάνταξα στο γέλιο μιλάμε.




> ΥΓ: Μην ξαναγράψεις σε παρακαλώ ότι στο Linux υπάρχουν εφαρμογές για επαγγελματίες. Εκτός κι αν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιο επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών πρόγραμμα δημιουργίας μουσικής.


Οι Industrial Light Magic & Weta Digital είναι ερασιτέχνες;




> ΥΓ2: "Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις Windows Linux - χωρίς ατελείωτο κόπο - λόγω EFI BIOS + UUID partition table." Λάθος. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις Linux χωρίς ατέλειωτο κόπο ΓΕΝΙΚΑ, είτε είναι Mac, PC, ή χύτρα ταχύτητος. Οπότε το rEFIt που πρέπει να περάσεις (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, καθώς δεν έχω Intel όπως έγραψα), δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο.


Τί ρηφίτ, ρετροφίτ και φρεσκαριστοφίτ μου λες;

Έχεις δει πόσες ΝΤΟΥΖΙΝΕΣ patches χρειάζεται ο Linux kernel μόνο και μόνο για να καταφέρει να μπουτάρει σε Mac x86 (ή amd64) - επειδή η αγαπημένη σας εταιρία έχει γράψει στ' @@@@@@@ της όλα παντελώς τα παγκόσμια standards;

Για πήγαινε εκεί έξω και βρες έστω ένα έτοιμο Linux live ή install CD που να τα έχει αυτά έτοιμα - από τα 100άδες που υπάρχουν.

Δεν θα βρεις και γω συνεχίζω να γελώ.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Πλάνταξα στο γέλιο μιλάμε.
> 
> 
> 
> Οι Industrial Light Magic & Weta Digital είναι ερασιτέχνες;
> 
> 
> 
> Τί ρηφίτ, ρετροφίτ και φρεσκαριστοφίτ μου λες;
> ...


Σημασία έχει πως εάν χρειαστεί να τα εγκαταστήσεις μπαίνουν και σε Macintel, απλά κανένας δεν βρίσκει το λόγο μιας και ήδη τρέχουν ένα ανώτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα. Ίσως γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει και live CD για τους ανίδεους ή, κατά τον Wantilles, «computer illiterates».

Όσο για linux και επαγγελματικές εφαρμογές, δεν εργαζόμαστε όλοι στον χώρο του video, 3D γραφικών και visual FX... Το linux είναι ιδανικό για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά μιας και μαγαζάκια όπως το ilm αναπτύσσουν τις δικές τους εφαρμογές.

----------


## hemlock

> Σημασία έχει πως εάν χρειαστεί να τα εγκαταστήσεις μπαίνουν και σε Macintel, απλά κανένας δεν βρίσκει το λόγο μιας και ήδη τρέχουν ένα ανώτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα. Ίσως γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει και live CD για τους ανίδεους ή, κατά τον Wantilles, «computer illiterates».
> 
> Όσο για linux και επαγγελματικές εφαρμογές, δεν εργαζόμαστε όλοι στον χώρο του video, 3D γραφικών και visual FX... Το linux είναι ιδανικό για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά μιας και μαγαζάκια όπως το ilm αναπτύσσουν τις δικές τους εφαρμογές.


Εμενα παλι λιγο με νοιαζει ο "επαγγελματικος σκοπος" ενος pc...
Εγω γουσταρω handmade pcs...Νοιωθω αλλος ανθρωπος οταν βλεπω *το δικο μου pc* να δουλευει και οταν βγαζει προβληματα να καθομαι με τς ωρες να το μαστορευω...Εγω γουσταρω να κανω και ταρζανιες με το Pc μου..Να το γδυνω και να το κρεμαω στο τοιχο ...Στους Mac αν χαλασει κατι ποιος θα του βαλει "χερι"? Μηπως να το πατε πισω στην rainbow :Razz:  ή μηπως να το στειλεται Αγγλια για RMA?

----------


## kadronarxis

Βάλτε μέσα τα μαχαίρια ρεε!!!  :Razz:  
Παρακαλώ, όχι χτυπήματα κάτω απο τη μέση.

Λοιπόν, μην προσπαθείτε να αλλάξετε τη γνώμη σε άτομα που τα windows ξέρουν, αυτά δουλεύουν, αυτά εμπιστεύονται.
Προσωπικά, λατρεύω τα macs, διότι κάνω την ίδια δουλειά με τα win/linux ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
Ο καθένας όπως δουλεύει καλύτερα.
OK, ορισμένοι έχουν παρωπίδες σε θέματα υπολογιστών. Ιεραπόστολοι δεν είναι οι μηλαράδες να σώσουν τον κόσμο.

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν διαφορετικά λειτουργικά, διότι ακόμα θα ήμασταν στην εποχή των 3.1(ή των 3.11 για τους advanced users).

----------


## macgiorgosgr

ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!!!!!! Μιλάει για στάνταρ ο υπέρμαχος του λίνουξ, δηλαδή του εξ ορισμού "εμείς οι βλάχοι όπως λάχει" (δικά σου λόγια, αν θυμάσαι, πριν κάποια χρόνια)!!!! Το ότι το λίνουξ από μόνο του είναι κόπος ατελείωτος δεν το αντέκρουσες όμως... Και φυσικά δεν γίνεται να το αντικρούσεις, γιατί ένας Macintosh παίζει out-of-the-box, ενώ εκεί έχεις τον Jack-in-the-box.

Η Industrial Light Magic δεν ξέρω τί έχει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Στο σπίτι μου δεν έχω render-farm. Με ενδιαφέρει να έχω εργαλεία που να με εξυπηρετούν. Δεν έχω τέτοια, και δεν ανήκω στην κατηγορία της Βιομηχανικής Μαγείας Φωτός. Τα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα μουσικής που χρησιμοποιεί πάνω σε linux η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, ποιά είναι ακριβώς; :-D Κανένα παράδειγμα από πράγματα πιο κοντινά σε μας μπορούμε να έχουμε;

Μια φορά να παρουσιάσεις τεκμηρίωση για τα γραφόμενά σου πάντως, το έχω καημό…

ΥΓ: Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο ανίδεοι υπολογιστικά, υπάρχουν και μαζοχιστές όπως αποδεικνύεται…

----------


## DrEthernet

> Εμενα παλι λιγο με νοιαζει ο "επαγγελματικος σκοπος" ενος pc...
> Εγω γουσταρω handmade pcs...Νοιωθω αλλος ανθρωπος οταν βλεπω *το δικο μου pc* να δουλευει και οταν βγαζει προβληματα να καθομαι με τς ωρες να το μαστορευω...Εγω γουσταρω να κανω και ταρζανιες με το Pc μου..Να το γδυνω και να το κρεμαω στο τοιχο ...Στους Mac αν χαλασει κατι ποιος θα του βαλει "χερι"? Μηπως να το πατε πισω στην rainbow ή μηπως να το στειλεται Αγγλια για RMA?


Aυτό λέγεται μοντελισμός. Άλλοι το κάνουν με καραβάκια, αεροπλανάκια και αυτοκινητάκια... Όπως τη βρίσκει ο καθένας.

Όσο για επισκευές σε Mac, προσωπικά τα επιδιορθώνω μόνος μου.

----------


## hemlock

> Aυτό λέγεται μοντελισμός. Άλλοι το κάνουν με καραβάκια, αεροπλανάκια και αυτοκινητάκια... Όπως τη βρίσκει ο καθένας.
> 
> Όσο για επισκευές σε Mac, προσωπικά τα επιδιορθώνω μόνος μου.


Και την μητρικη? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## thePrince

> Όσο για επισκευές σε Mac, προσωπικά τα επιδιορθώνω μόνος μου.


Ναι ε; Και πως ακριβώς επιδιορθώνεις π.χ. το «Εσωτερικό slot loading 8x SuperDrive» σε έναν iMac, μόνος σου;

----------


## DrEthernet

> Και την μητρικη?


Από το 1993 που έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου γύρω στα 40+ Macintosh, δεν έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο, όταν μου τύχει, θα σου γράψω... Υπάρχει και το www.ifixit.com βέβαια...




> Ναι ε; Και πως ακριβώς επιδιορθώνεις π.χ. το «Εσωτερικό slot loading 8x SuperDrive» σε έναν iMac, μόνος σου;


Τι ανόητη ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Βγάζεις το παλιό και βάζεις το καινούργιο...

----------


## thePrince

> Τι ανόητη ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Βγάζεις το παλιό και βάζεις το καινούργιο...


Προφανώς, αλλά πόσο έχει και τι μάρκα είναι;

EDIT: Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω πως ανοίγει ένας iMac για να αλλάξεις το drive!

----------


## kadronarxis

ThePrince, ωραία υπογραφή έχεις....
Σε πειράζει η αλλαγή σε mac ε;
και που είσαι ακόμα.

ΥΓ: welcome back, που; στη micro$oft? χααχαχαχα

----------


## haHa

> Τι ανόητη ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Βγάζεις το παλιό και βάζεις το καινούργιο...



Και θυμισε μου ποσο κανει?? Και μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι αργο 8x...



*Και κατι αλλο προς ολους τους μηλαραδες.
Ποση εγγυηση εχετε??

Γιατι ολα τα εξαρτηματα για pc εχουν απο 3-5 χρονια!*
Δεν νιωθετε λιγο εξαπατημενοι με αυτην την εγγυηση?


Υ.Γ.: Δεν ειδα κανενα να απανταει σε αυτο:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...6992&p=1161575


Ουτε σε αυτο:




> Εχω τον imac τον 20 που εχει την και καλα σουπερ ουαου wireless καρτα δικτυου που ειναι (τρομαρα της!!) και draft 802.11n
> Δυστυχως λογω κακου σηματος πιανω μεταφερω δεδομενω μονο 300 kB/sec με εναν αλλο ενσυρματα συνδεδεμενο υπολογιστη.
> Εχω δηλαδη κακο ασυρματο σημα με το ρουτερ.Στην ιδια ακριβως θεση ειναι ενας φορητος και ενας σταθερος που πιανουν 1.5MB/sec και 2 ΜΒ/sec αντιστοιχα.
> Τι μπορω να κανω με τον imac και το κακο του σημα??
> 
> Τιποτα!!!!
> Κεραια δεν παιρνει(αυτο ελειπε, η apple δε μας εχει συνηθισει στην επεκτασιμοτητα των υπολογιστων της), αλλη καρτα δεν παιρνει , μονο κατι χαλια usb που και παλι εχουν χαλια σημα.
> Σημειωτεον τοσο ο σταθερος οσο και ο φορητος (pc και τα 2) μπορουν να παρουν αλλη καρτα με εξωτερικη κεραια.(pci και express card αντιστοιχα)
> Αυτη λοιπον ειναι η αιχμη της τεχνολογιας!!Να εχεις 802,11ν αλλα με μεταφορα της ταξης των 300 KB/sec οταν στην ιδια θεση τα pc μπορουν να πιασουν 1.5+ MB/sec...



Και ποσο ειπαμε κοστιζει να φτιαξεις εναν mac για να παιζεις αξιοπρεπεως παιχνιδια?? Νομιζω 2500 ευρω χωρις την οθονη?? Ευκαιρια!
*

Και ο iMac που καλα ειναι desktop αλλα καρτα γραφικων δεν αλλαζει, θελω να μου πειτε πως θα κανω raid 1 για να προστατεψω τα δεδομενα μου.*
Γιατι τωρα ακομα και καποιοι φορητοι εχουν raid, ενω για τους σταθερους αρκει μια motherboard των 80+ ευρω ...

----------


## thePrince

> ThePrince, ωραία υπογραφή έχεις....
> Σε πειράζει η αλλαγή σε mac ε;
> και που είσαι ακόμα.
> 
> ΥΓ: welcome back, που; στη micro$oft? χααχαχαχα


Βασικά, το OS X θα με άφηνε εντελώς αδιάφορο αν δεν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος λόγο δουλειάς να το ανέχομαι - και το άθλιο το mini που είναι το χειρότερο μηχάνημα που έχω δουλέψει τα τελευταία χρόνια!

Y.Γ. To welcome back είναι... to the real world!

----------


## kadronarxis

Αθλιο το mac mini?Για ποιο λόγο το πήρες; για photoshop με 600 ευρώ;
Το the real world, είναι βασισμένο στην apple. Αυτό δείχνουν και τα vista τα οποία είναι στυγνή αντιγραφή.

ΥΓ: σας έχω βαρεθεί ρε γαμώτο.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Και θυμισε μου ποσο κανει?? Και μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι αργο 8x...


Κι άλλη ανόητη ερώτηση...
Όσο κάνει ένα slot loading drive για οποιοδήποτε laptop ή άλλη χρήση, όπως και τα specs είναι ίδια για όλους...





> Και κατι αλλο προς ολους τους μηλαραδες.
> Ποση εγγυηση εχετε??
> 
> Γιατι ολα τα εξαρτηματα για pc εχουν απο 3-5 χρονια!
> Δεν νιωθετε λιγο εξαπατημενοι με αυτην την εγγυηση?


Στην Ελλάδα νιώθουμε γενικώς ριγμένοι από την αντιπροσωπεία γι' αυτό και www.wewantapplegreece.com Στα ανταλλακτικά έχω την ίδια εγγύηση μιας και τα παίρνω από 'κει που τα παίρνεις κι εσύ.




> Υ.Γ.: Δεν ειδα κανενα να απανταει σε αυτο:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...6992&p=1161575
> 
> 
> Ουτε σε αυτο:


Τα ασύρματα δίκτυα έχουν διάφορες ιδιαιτερότητες. Το iMac μου πιάνει τσίτα σήμα και το AP είναι 2 ορόφους πιο κάτω...





> Και ποσο ειπαμε κοστιζει να φτιαξεις εναν mac για να παιζεις αξιοπρεπεως παιχνιδια?? Νομιζω 2500 ευρω χωρις την οθονη?? Ευκαιρια!


 Τον αγοράζεις έτοιμο με �1325 χωρίς ΦΠΑ και με 20' οθόνη.




> Και ο iMac που καλα ειναι desktop αλλα καρτα γραφικων δεν αλλαζει, θελω να μου πειτε πως θα κανω raid 1 για να προστατεψω τα δεδομενα μου.
> Γιατι τωρα ακομα και καποιοι φορητοι εχουν raid, ενω για τους σταθερους αρκει μια motherboard των 80+ ευρω ...



Για τις ρυθμίσεις, βάλε φαντασία...

----------


## thePrince

> Για τις ρυθμίσεις, βάλε φαντασία...


Ώπα, εκτίθεσαι... Προσπαθείς να μας πεις ότι θα κάνεις RAID 1 με έναν εσωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο και έναν εξωτερικό; Διότι ο iMac σου δεν παίρνει 2ο σκληρό δίσκο μέσα; Το software RAID γίνεται και στα άλλα λειτουργικά συστήματα - χρόνια τώρα - αλλά δεν μας κάνει, κάποιοι θέλουν hardware RAID!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ώπα, εκτίθεσαι... Προσπαθείς να μας πεις ότι θα κάνεις RAID 1 με έναν εσωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο και έναν εξωτερικό; Διότι ο iMac σου δεν παίρνει 2ο σκληρό δίσκο μέσα; Το software RAID γίνεται και στα άλλα λειτουργικά συστήματα - χρόνια τώρα - αλλά δεν μας κάνει, κάποιοι θέλουν hardware RAID!


Ο iMac δεν προορίζεται για έναν μέσο χρήστη o οποίος δεν γνωρίζει καν τι είναι το RAID. Αν θες hardware RAID πάρε έναν pro...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Όσοι θέλουν Hardware RAID, μπορούν να πάρουν ένα εξωτερικό κουτί σχεδιασμένο γι' αυτή τη δουλιά. Όχι ότι δεν γίνεται και με κάρτα. Στον G4 μου έχω κάρτα RAID1. Σημειωτέον, μηχάνημα 6ετίας, στο οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή ρεντάρω με το FCP5. ..και, λυπάμαι που θα σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά το RAID 1 δεν προφυλάσσει τα δεδομένα σου. Μόνο το backup το πετυχαίνει αυτό.
Ο iMac είναι μηχάνημα all in one. Το έχουμε συγκρίνει, για τα λεφτά του είναι φοβερό μηχάνημα και έχει MacOS, το πιο προηγμένο λειτουργικό σύστημα αυτή τη στιγμή, με ένα κάρο εργαλεία επαγγελματικά ή ερασιτεχνικά. Δουλεύει out of the box, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να το στήσεις από το μηδέν με compilations και ιστορίες για αγρίους που τρώνε βαλανίδια. Ανακαλύφθηκε το GUI, κύριοι. Κι άμα είσαι μερακλής και θέλεις ντε και σώνει καστομιές, πυροβολείς στην κονσόλα ό,τι γουστάρεις. Είπαμε, the best of both worlds.

ΥΓ: Το "αργό" 8χ το θεωρώ αστεϊσμό. Το DVD recorder μου (ένα κοινό NEC που δουλεύει κανονικότατα) το χρησιμοποιώ στην 4x για τα DVD. Το γρηγορότερο δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο.

----------


## thePrince

> Ο iMac δεν προορίζεται για έναν μέσο χρήστη o οποίος δεν γνωρίζει καν τι είναι το RAID. Αν θες hardware RAID πάρε έναν pro...


Το θέμα δεν είναι αν ο χρήστης γνωρίζει ή δεν γνωρίζει (που με την Apple δεν θα μάθει ποτέ...), το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει την δυνατότητα, δυνατότητα που έχει ακόμα και το τελευταίο motherboard των 50€ και πάνω! Την οποία ΔΕΝ την έχει ούτε το Mac Pro των 2200€ *out of the box*.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν ο χρήστης γνωρίζει ή δεν γνωρίζει (που με την Apple δεν θα μάθει ποτέ...), το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει την δυνατότητα, δυνατότητα που έχει ακόμα και το τελευταίο motherboard των 50� και πάνω! Την οποία ΔΕΝ την έχει ούτε το Mac Pro των 2200� *out of the box*.


Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει, ρωτάει, μαθαίνει και πράττει αναλόγως... Πάλι ανοησίες θα λέμε;

----------


## modified

> Δεν θα βρεις και γω συνεχίζω να γελώ.


Ένα μικρό διάλειμμα στο γέλιο σου για να απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ζητήματα που σου έχω θέσει;

Ακόμα δεν έχω δει την ανταπάντησή σου για τον "κεφαλικό φόρο".

Ακόμα δε μου εξήγησες πώς προκύπτει:
1. ότι εγώ δεν αντιπαθώ το DRM,
2. ότι η συμφωνία ΕΜΙ-Apple για DRM-free κομμάτια είναι "στάχτη στα μάτια του κόσμου",
3. ότι "η Apple επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός"
4. και ότι "σε αυτήν οφείλεται η ύπαρξη του DRM".

Τα ερωτήματα αυτά στα έχω θέσει εδώ.

Λέμε ότι μας κατέβει στο κεφάλι και όταν χρειαστεί να το στηρίξουμε σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα;




> Μια φορά να παρουσιάσεις τεκμηρίωση για τα γραφόμενά σου πάντως, το έχω καημό…


Άστα Γιώργο. Πρακτική επαναλαμβανόμενη παύει να είναι σύμπτωση.

----------


## KLG

> Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει, ρωτάει, μαθαίνει και πράττει αναλόγως... Πάλι ανοησίες θα λέμε;


Oποτε και χάνει το it just works και τον ένα απο τους 2 best worlds. Γιατί το κακό που έχουνε όλα αυτά τα οut of the box είναι οτι το 85% δεν λερώσεις τα χέρια σου, αν τα λερώσεις δεν σε γλυτώνει ουτε ο καταρράκτης Βικτώρια...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Oποτε και χάνει το it just works και τον ένα απο τους 2 best worlds. Γιατί το κακό που έχουνε όλα αυτά τα οut of the box είναι οτι το 85% δεν λερώσεις τα χέρια σου, αν τα λερώσεις δεν σε γλυτώνει ουτε ο καταρράκτης Βικτώρια...


Ανάλυσέ το σε παρακαλώ, δεν καταλαβαίνω τί ακριβώς θέλεις να πεις.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Oποτε και χάνει το it just works και τον ένα απο τους 2 best worlds. Γιατί το κακό που έχουνε όλα αυτά τα οut of the box είναι οτι το 85% δεν λερώσεις τα χέρια σου, αν τα λερώσεις δεν σε γλυτώνει ουτε ο καταρράκτης Βικτώρια...


Άλλο ένα συμπέρασμα-φληνάφημα...

----------


## hemlock

DrEthernet αυτο εδω το νημα το εχεις διαβασει?
Γινεται να φτιαζω/μαστορεψω εγω ενα mac?
Αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου το πρωϊ...
Αυτο ειναι που γουσταρω με τα pc...Μπορω να παρω οτι σαβουρα hardware και να του κοτσαρω οτι software θελω και ειμαι τουμπανο...Εσυ ομως, ετσι οπως τα βλεπω ,δεν μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο.

----------


## gpapava

Γιατί τέτοια αντιπάθεια προς την apple και το macosx ρε παιδιά;
Σας έβαλε κανένας με το ζόρι να αγοράσετε mac;

Δεν είμαι υπέρ κανενός, είμαι μόνο υπέρ του συμφέρον μου σε μια αγορά υπολογιστή. Και αφήστε τον καθένα να ξέρει να κρίνει τι είναι καλύτερο για αυτόν, καλύτερα απο εσάς και εμένα μαζί.
Το βρίσκω αν μη τι άλλο προσβλητικό να σου πει κάποιος "έδωσες 2000 ευρώ για να πάρεις μακ/pc" ή "έδωσες 30.000 ευρώ να πάρεις bmw και δεν πήρες Lantra με 12.000" ή "έδωσες 3.000 ευρώ να πάρεις dSLR Cannon και δεν πήρες μια kodak με 200 ευρώ, την ίδια δουλειά κάνει". Τι σε κόφτει εσένα που τα έδωσα εγώ τα λεφτά μου και για ποιό λόγο.


Φιλικά πάντα.  :Smile:        Γιάννης

Υ.Γ. Δεν κάνω κάποιο παραλληλισμό με μακ ή pc στα παραδείγματα.

----------


## WAntilles

> ...γιατί ένας Macintosh παίζει out-of-the-box…


Γιατί καθιστά εσένα άβουλο δούλο στο σπίτι σου, in the box.

Δούλο του Αρχηγείου, μέσω DRM, κάμερας και μικροφώνου.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Επιχειρήματα παρακαλώ, επιχειρήματα με τεκμηρίωση... Σε έχει κάνει τόσο δούλο το Linux και το συνεχές compilation... Δεν πειράζει μωρέ, τιμώμενο μέλος είσαι, έχεις δικαίωμα να γράφεις ό,τι αρλούμπα θέλεις. Ή μήπως όχι;

----------


## modified

Γιώργο, είπαμε:




> Λέμε ότι μας κατέβει στο κεφάλι και όταν χρειαστεί να το στηρίξουμε σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα;


Τέλος πάντων, πού και πού χρειάζεται και λίγο trolling υποθέτω.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Γινεται να φτιαζω/μαστορεψω εγω ενα mac?


Εδώ θα βρεις όλες τις πληροφορίες που χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## haHa

*Κατι ασχετο, στον iMac υπαρχει ευκολο out-of-the-box tv-out ή dvi??*
*Γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να πληρωσεις εξτρα για την "πολυτελεια" του tv-out...
Συν το τρεξιμο να βρισκει τον ειδικο μετατροπεα....
*
Κατα τα αλλα οι iMac ειναι φθηνοι και δουλευουν *out-of-the-box...
*





> Κι άλλη ανόητη ερώτηση...
> Όσο κάνει ένα slot loading drive για οποιοδήποτε laptop ή άλλη χρήση, όπως και τα specs είναι ίδια για όλους...


Ετσι μπραβο. Να αναγνωριζουμε οτι προκειτε για εναν φορητο(με μεγαλη οθονη) , 
ο οποιος ομως μεταφερεται πολυ δυσκολα,δεν εχει μπαταρια, ενω *εχει ολα τα μειονεκτηματα ενος φορητου:
Πιο χαμηλες Επιδοσεις(βλεπε πιο αργη cpu,πιο αργες μνημες, πολυ μετρια(προς το χαλια) καρτα γραφικων, πιο αργο dvd-r),
 μικρη εως ανυπαρκτη επεκτασιμοτητα και πανακριβα ανταλακτικα.*





> Στην Ελλάδα νιώθουμε γενικώς ριγμένοι από την αντιπροσωπεία γι' αυτό και www.wewantapplegreece.com 
> Στα ανταλλακτικά έχω την ίδια εγγύηση μιας και τα παίρνω από 'κει που τα παίρνεις κι εσύ.


*Η οθονη μου εχει 3 χρονια εγγυηση. Ποσο εγγυηση ειπαμε εχει η δικια σου?*
Ακομα και αν τον επαιρνες τον iMac απο το εξωτερικο ενα χρονο εγγυηση θα ειχε εκτος αν πληρωνες παραπανω.
Επισης η δικια μου εχει και εισοδους(για αλλο pc,xbox,hd-dvd player κλπ κλπ)
Τελος αν χαλασει ο υπολογιστης μου, η οθονη μου δεν ειναι για πεταμα..Μπαινει στο καινουριο pc.Η δικια σου??

Τελος και η μητρικη μου και η cpu μου και η καρτα γραφικων μου, ακομα και το ποντικι μου και το πληκτρολογιο εχουν 3 χρονια εγγυηση.
Ποσο εχουν τα δικα σου?? Ποσο??




> Τα ασύρματα δίκτυα έχουν διάφορες ιδιαιτερότητες. Το iMac μου πιάνει τσίτα σήμα και το AP είναι 2 ορόφους πιο κάτω...



Στην περιπτωση μου τι κανεις, που δεν πιανω καλο σημα?? 
Υπενθυμιζω οτι με αλλα pc(φορητα και desktop) *στον ιδιο χωρο οταν δεν επιανα καλο σημα απλα εβαλα κεραια...*
Simplicity is better!!




> Τον αγοράζεις έτοιμο με �1325 χωρίς ΦΠΑ και με 20' οθόνη.


Και παιζει *καινουρια* παιχνιδια *αξιοπρεπως* σε αναλυση 1680x1050(native αναλυση και η πιο σωστη για τα ματια μας)??

Καλο και αυτο!
 Να υπενθυμισω εχει καρτα γραφικων ati *mobility* x1600
* (δεν το αναφερει η apple οτι ειναι mobility, το κρυβει εντεχνα οτι ειναι καρτα φορητου για να ξεγελασει τους χρηστες η apple)*
 Καποιοι χρηστες με τα τεχνασματα που κανει η apple νομιζαν οτι μπορεις 
να αναβαθμισεις την καρτα γραφικων του imac 24" μετα την αγορα του με καποια της αρεσκειας τους...Καλο και αυτο!!





> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17482
> Για τις ρυθμίσεις, βάλε φαντασία...


*
Συνεχιζεις να εκτιθεσαι!!*
Δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να κανεις raid σοβαρο με εξωτερικο και εσωτερικα .
Και αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι κοροιδια, πολυ αργο-επικινδυνο *πληρως-software* raid..






> ΥΓ: Το "αργό" 8χ το θεωρώ αστεϊσμό. Το DVD recorder μου (ένα κοινό NEC που δουλεύει κανονικότατα) το χρησιμοποιώ στην 4x για τα DVD. 
> Το γρηγορότερο δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο.


Θα επρεπε λοιπον να ξερεις οτι τα *εσωτερικα κανονικα dvd-r κανουν πολυ πιο ποιοτικοτερες εγγραφες απο αυτα των laptop οπως ειναι αυτο του iMac!
 Η διαφωνεις??*
Γιατι οπως ειπες "Το γρηγορότερο δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο."



*
Τελος ποσο ειπαμε οτι κοστιζει ενα apple μηχανημα που να μπορει να κανει raid (0 ή 1) 
και να παιζει παιχνιδια αξιοπρεπως σε αναλυση 1680x1050 που ειναι η native αναλυση μιας 20"+ οθονης??*



Σε αυτην την αναλυση για να παιζει αξιοπρεπως παιχνιδια χρειαζεσαι nvidia 7900(αντε με 7600gt οχι ομως go-mobile) και πανω ή ati x1900 και πανω..

Ενα pc τετοιο κοστιζει γυρω στα 900 ευρω(με 2GB Ram, raid 2x320GB και αξιοπρεπη καρτα γραφικων και με λειτουργικο)
 και βαλε και 500 ευρω για μια κορυφαια οθονη 21".(πολυ καλυτερη απο τις ξεπερασμενες της  Apple)
*
Ποσο ειπαμε οτι κανει ενα apple που να κανει raid και να παιζει καινουρια παιχνιδια αξιοπρεπως??Ποσο???? Αχα χα...
*Θα μας απαντησει κανεις?
Ενα απλο raid 1 θελουμε να κανουμε για την ασφαλεια των δεδομενων μας...

----------


## PlanB

Καταπληκτικές αυτές οι συζητήσεις... Κι είχα ορκιστεί να μην τις κάνω ποτέ ξανά, βαρέθηκα να προσπαθώ να τονίσω τι ωραίο είναι να έχεις Mac, πόσο χάλια είναι να δουλεύεις PC, κλπ.

Όταν πέρασε ο ενθουσιασμός, όταν έπαψε να με εντυπωσιάζει το Mac OSX κι όταν πια βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι με τα προβλήματα των PC, τότε απλά συμβιβάστηκα σ' αυτή την αρχή:

Πως ό,τι βολεύει τον καθένα είναι το καλύτερο για τον ίδιο.

Συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό;

Πριν από κανένα μήνα. ένας IT guy στη δουλειά μου προσπάθησε να με σύρει σ' αυτή την κουβέντα. Ήλθε για να φτιάξει το PC που συγκατοικεί στο γραφείο μου με το (δικό μου) MacBookPro.

Κι άρχισε να μιλάει για τα PC -με τόσο πάθος! "Κάνει αυτό, κάνει εκείνο, κι αν του βάλω αυτό, κι αν ρυθμίσω ετούτο, κι όταν συνδέσω αυτό..."

Sorry, αλλά δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω -το ίδιο συμβαίνει και μ' αυτό το thread. Λατρεύω που έχω την επιλογή να διαλέξω κάτι διαφορετικό από το PC (με τα οποία αναγκάζομαι να συμβιώνω χρόνια τώρα), κάτι που μου αρέσει να χειρίζομαι και που έχω συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ ώστε δεν μπορώ να κάνω χωρίς αυτό.

Κατά τα άλλα, ποτέ δεν έχω ανοίξει οποιοδήποτε Mac έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου (ούτε PC) για να αλλάξω κάρτες ή να βάλω ένα περιφερειακό. Και τις δύο φορές που χρειάστηκα κάτι, η Rainbow με εξυπηρέτησε επαρκώς.

Εννοώ, ο μέσος χρήστης δεν δίνει δεκάρα για όσα επιχειρήματα έχω εγώ υπέρ του Mac και για άλλα τόσα έχουν οι fans των PC για λογαριασμό τους. Κι εγώ βρίζω για τα subtitles στο QuickTime, κι εγώ κατανοώ να βρίζουν όσοι ψάχνουν drivers για τα PC τους, κι εγώ έχω φάει Kernel Panic, κι εγώ έχω δει μπλέ οθόνες στα Windows -και, πιθανότατα, αυτό θα εξακολουθήσει να συμβαίνει...

Απλά:

Βρίσκω ότι το Mac OS μού κάνει και το χρησιμοποιώ. Έχω Windows (Boot Camp) στο MacBook για να παίζω Neverwinter Nights και τέλος.

Best of both worlds...

----------


## haHa

> Καταπληκτικές αυτές οι συζητήσεις... Κι είχα ορκιστεί να μην τις κάνω ποτέ ξανά, βαρέθηκα να προσπαθώ να τονίσω τι ωραίο είναι να έχεις Mac, πόσο χάλια είναι να δουλεύεις PC, κλπ.
> 
> Όταν πέρασε ο ενθουσιασμός, όταν έπαψε να με εντυπωσιάζει το Mac OSX κι όταν πια βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι με τα προβλήματα των PC, τότε απλά συμβιβάστηκα σ' αυτή την αρχή:
> 
> Πως ό,τι βολεύει τον καθένα είναι το καλύτερο για τον ίδιο.
> 
> Συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό;
> 
> Πριν από κανένα μήνα. ένας IT guy στη δουλειά μου προσπάθησε να με σύρει σ' αυτή την κουβέντα. Ήλθε για να φτιάξει το PC που συγκατοικεί στο γραφείο μου με το (δικό μου) MacBookPro.
> ...




*Χαλαρα το πιο σωστο ποστ που εχει κανει καποιος macας!!*

Αυτο που δεν κατανοω στους περισσοτερους macαδες ειναι η μανια τους να υπερασπιστουν την επιλογη τους λεγοντας πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν.
Για παραδειγμα λενε:
Οτι ειναι στην αιχμη της τεχνολογιας(ενω δεν ειναι)

Οτι εχουν τις ιδιες δυνατοτητεες ισως και περισσοτερες με ενα pc.(εδω καλα καλα δεν εχουν tv-out,φυσικα για raid και αλλα παρομοια ουτε λογος)

Αρνουνται να παραδεχτουν οτι προσαρμοζουν τις αναγκες τους συμφωνα με τις δυνατοτητες του Apple μηχανηματος που εχουν.
(π.χ. λενε οτι δεν τους χρειαζετε το raid, δε θελουν μεγαλυτερο-δευτερο σκληρο, δεν παιζουν παιχνιδια...)
Εδω εφθασαν να λενε οτι 


> ...αλλά το RAID 1 δεν προφυλάσσει τα δεδομένα σου...


που μπορει να με το raid 1 μην προφυλασσει απολυτα τα δεδομενα σου, αλλα δυστυχως για εσενα macgiorgosgr πραγματι τα προφυλασσει σε μεγαλο βαθμο!
Η παραπληροφορηση η ιδια οταν φοραμε παρωπιδες..

Αρνουνται να παραδεχτουν οτι ειναι αρκετα ακριβοτεροι απο ενα pc
*(π.χ. η αναβαθμιση απο 1 σε 2 GB κοστιζει 190 ευρω, οταν μονα τους τα 2 GB
 κοστιζουν 80 ευρω,δηλαδη σου ζητανε 110 ευρω παραπανω και κρατανε και το 1 GB!!!! 
το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τους σκληρους)*
Και ο καταλογος συνεχιζεται...





*Εγω εναν macα τον παραδεχομαι οταν λεει οτι: Ναι πηρα mac και γνωριζω οτι:*
ειναι πιο αργοι,πιο ακριβοι,μη επεκτασιμοι,με λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες και με μικρη εγγυηση
*αλλα εμενα μου αρεσουν γιατι εχουν πολυ ωραια εμφανιση, ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο,μου αρεσει το mac os μονο και μονο για αλλαγη,ειναι πιο user friendly,
μου αρεσει οτι ειναι αθορυβοι(και το ξερω οτι και τα pc γινονται αθορυβα αλλα δεν ειχα τις γνωσεις-χρονο για να το ψαξω),
μου αρεσει η ευχρηστεια του remote control, klp klp*

Μην προσπαθειτε ομως να πεισετε για ταχυτητα,δυνατοτητες,τιμη..
*Και ειπαμε τα pc τα προσαρμοζουμε στις αναγκες μας και κανουν οτι θελουμε.*
Εχουν raid αμα θελουμε,αμα θελουμε τους βαζουμε hd-dvd εσωτερικο,παιζουν παιχνιδια,
μηχανηματα 5ετιας εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να παιζουν hd 1080,(ειδικα με την προσθηκη μιας φθηνης καρτας γραφικων για πιο αδυναμα pc δε χρησιμοποιειται καν ο επεξεργαστης)
(κατι λεγαμε για το ποσο αντεχει ενα pc στο χρονο.. :Whistle: )

*Αντιθετα στους Mac προσαρμοζουμε τις αναγκες μας πανω στις δυνατοτητες του.*
Λεμε οτι δεν παιζουμε παιχνιδια(αφου εχουμε μαπα καρτα γραφικων!),
δε θελουμε raid(αφου δε γινεται λεμε οτι δεν το χρειαζομαστε ή ακομα χειροτερα λεμε οτι το raid 1 δεν προστατευει τα δεδομενα μας!!καλο και αυτο),
ουτε μεγαλυτερο-δευτερο σκληρο(αφου δε γινεται),
δε μας νοιαζουν οι επιδοσεις(αφου ειναι συνηθως πιο αργα)

----------


## WAntilles

Εδώ έφτασαν σε τέτοιο σημείο α-σοβαρότητας, να προτείνουν συστοιχία RAID με εξωτερικούς (αναξιόπιστους λόγω USB ή firewire) δίσκους.

Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε.

----------


## haHa

Και χωρις καν raid controller!!! Τελειως software raid! Τρομερη λυση! Και αργη και αναξιοπιστη!

Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε.

----------


## kadronarxis

Haha, 

εδώ και ένα+ χρόνο, γράφεις κατεβατά εδώ στο φόρουμ , για τα "μειονεκτήματα" των apple υπολογιστών. Πριν από 2 μήνες περίπου, όπως γράφεις, αγόρασες τον iMac τον 20-άρη.

Αφού γνωρίζεις, όπως γράφεις, τα "μειονεκτήματα", πηγαίνεις και αγοράζεις iMac?
Μήπως είσαι λίγο ανισσόροπος(με την καλή έννοια πάντα);

----------


## WAntilles

> Και χωρις καν raid controller!!! Τελειως software raid!


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό.

Υπάρχουν πολλές software RAID λύσεις που είναι πολύ καλές σε υλοποίηση (π.χ. Linux 2.6.x).

Το πρόβλημα είναι τα αναξιόπιστα - της πυρκαγιάς - buses USB & firewire.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Εδώ έφτασαν σε τέτοιο σημείο α-σοβαρότητας, να προτείνουν συστοιχία RAID με εξωτερικούς (αναξιόπιστους λόγω USB ή firewire) δίσκους.
> 
> Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε.


Αναξιόπιστα ίσως στο PC σου με τους κακογραμένους drivers του λειτουργικού σου. Το firewire μου δε με έχει κρεμάσει ποτέ.




> Και χωρις καν raid controller!!! Τελειως software raid! Τρομερη λυση! Και αργη και αναξιοπιστη!
> 
> Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε.


Ρώτησες "πως" και σου υπέδειξα.

Για κάθε σου πρόβλημα έχω μια λύση όπως εσύ για κάθε μου λύση θα βρίσκεις και κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Γι αυτό και από εμένα δε θα ακούσετε τίποτα άλλο μιας και η ηχώ από τα φληναφήματα σας είναι εκκωφαντική.

----------


## gogos

Eάν έχετε διαβάσει ή τουλάχιστον ακούσει η μέγιστη ταχύτητα εγγραφής σε σκληρό δίσκο (15.000 rpm, 16 mb cache, serial ata) που έχει πιάσει κάποιος ποτε είναι 50 mb/sec.Δηλαδή χρειαζόμαστε μέσο σύνδεσης με περίπου 400 Mbit εύρος. Συνεπώς ένας εξωτερικός σκληρός δίσκος μπορεί να πετύχει τις αντίστοιχες δυνατότες μεταφοράς δεδομένων με έναν εσωτερικό.
Άρα χρειαζόμαστε μία firewire 800 (ieee 1394b για τα pc) θήρα μήν πώ οτι η firewire 400(που ενσωματώνουν όλα τα μακ) είναι η κατάλληλη για αυτή τη συνδεση.
 Τώρα για το θέμα της αξιοπιστίας.
Στους καινούργιους δίσκους της western digital Mybook χρησιμοποιούνται σκληροί δίσκοοι ΣΤΑΘΕΡΩΝ υπολογιστών με μια απλή και όμορφη θήκη-όπως και αναφέρεται στο site της-. Φυσικά η δεύτερη έκδοση mybook premium ενσωματώνει firewire 400. Άρα φθηνά, αξιόπιστα και γρήγορα μπορούμε να έχουμε raid.

----------


## hemlock

Ρε συ gogos απο που θα βγαλεις το raid? Εχει τετοια υποστηριξη το usb ή το firewire...

----------


## gogos

> Ρε συ gogos απο που θα βγαλεις το raid? Εχει τετοια υποστηριξη το usb ή το firewire...


Φυσικά το macintosh έχει υποστήριξη για raid

----------


## thePrince

Off Topic





> Eάν έχετε διαβάσει ή τουλάχιστον ακούσει η μέγιστη ταχύτητα εγγραφής σε σκληρό δίσκο (15.000 rpm, 16 mb cache, serial ata) που έχει πιάσει κάποιος ποτε είναι 50 mb/sec.Δηλαδή χρειαζόμαστε μέσο σύνδεσης με περίπου 400 Mbit εύρος. Συνεπώς ένας εξωτερικός σκληρός δίσκος μπορεί να πετύχει τις αντίστοιχες δυνατότες μεταφοράς δεδομένων με έναν εσωτερικό.


Που το διάβασες αυτό; Link?
Πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι ένας USB / Firewire δίσκος έχει την ίδια απόδοση με έναν IDE / SATA;




> Στους καινούργιους δίσκους της western digital Mybook χρησιμοποιούνται σκληροί δίσκοοι ΣΤΑΘΕΡΩΝ υπολογιστών με μια απλή και όμορφη θήκη-όπως και αναφέρεται στο site της.


Ναι ε; Και γιατί οι MyBook έχουν 2 χρόνια εγγύηση ενώ οι κανονικοί (3.5") έχουν 3 ή 5 ανάλογα την σειρά;

----------


## WAntilles

> Αναξιόπιστα ίσως στο PC σου με τους κακογραμένους drivers του λειτουργικού σου. Το firewire μου δε με έχει κρεμάσει ποτέ.


Πραγματικά και πάλι γελώ.

Πήγαινε και πες σε όλες τις εταιρίες που βγάζουν από blade-servers μέχρι τις κοινές motherboards που έχουμε σπίτι μας:

"Βγάλτε τις σαβούρες τα Serial SCSI και τα SATA από μέσα και βάλτε μόνο firewire" επειδή "το firewire μου δε με έχει κρεμάσει ποτέ".

Ε ρε γέλιο που θα πέσει.




> Φυσικά το macintosh έχει υποστήριξη για raid


Δεν ρώτησε αυτό.

Ρώτησε εάν μπορεί να πατήσει RAID πάνω από USB ή firewire.




> Eάν έχετε διαβάσει ή τουλάχιστον ακούσει η μέγιστη ταχύτητα εγγραφής σε σκληρό δίσκο (15.000 rpm, 16 mb cache, serial ata) που έχει πιάσει κάποιος ποτε είναι 50 mb/sec.Δηλαδή χρειαζόμαστε μέσο σύνδεσης με περίπου 400 Mbit εύρος. Συνεπώς ένας εξωτερικός σκληρός δίσκος μπορεί να πετύχει τις αντίστοιχες δυνατότες μεταφοράς δεδομένων με έναν εσωτερικό.
> Άρα χρειαζόμαστε μία firewire 800 (ieee 1394b για τα pc) θήρα μήν πώ οτι η firewire 400(που ενσωματώνουν όλα τα μακ) είναι η κατάλληλη για αυτή τη συνδεση.


Έννοιες όπως:

- αξιοπιστία
- ταχύτητα
- χαμηλό CPU usage
- multitasking

κλπ. τις έχεις ακουστά ή όχι;




> Τώρα για το θέμα της αξιοπιστίας.
> Στους καινούργιους δίσκους της western digital Mybook χρησιμοποιούνται σκληροί δίσκοοι ΣΤΑΘΕΡΩΝ υπολογιστών με μια απλή και όμορφη θήκη-όπως και αναφέρεται στο site της-. Φυσικά η δεύτερη έκδοση mybook premium ενσωματώνει firewire 400. Άρα φθηνά, αξιόπιστα και γρήγορα μπορούμε να έχουμε raid.


Και ο γάιδαρος άμα του βάλεις ένα i- μπροστά μπορεί να πετάξει.

Το θέμα δεν είναι οι δίσκοι.

Το πρόβλημα είναι τα εξωτερικά buses με τα οποία συνδέονται και τα πρωτόκολλα αυτών.

----------


## gogos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Που το διάβασες αυτό; Link?
> Πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι ένας USB / Firewire δίσκος έχει την ίδια απόδοση με έναν IDE / SATA;




Off Topic



Δεν εχειι την ίδια απόδοση αυτό εννοείται αλλά όχι που θέλεις και 50mb/sec!




> Ναι ε; Και γιατί οι MyBook έχουν 2 χρόνια εγγύηση ενώ οι κανονικοί (3.5") έχουν 3 ή 5 ανάλογα την σειρά;




Αφού δεν έχουν g-protection, λογικό είναι να μην έχει την ίδια εγγύηση.
Εγώ στη θέση τους θα έβαζα λιγότερη εγγύηση

----------


## haHa

> Haha, 
> 
> εδώ και ένα+ χρόνο, γράφεις κατεβατά εδώ στο φόρουμ , για τα "μειονεκτήματα" των apple υπολογιστών. Πριν από 2 μήνες περίπου, όπως γράφεις, αγόρασες τον iMac τον 20-άρη.
> 
> Αφού γνωρίζεις, όπως γράφεις, τα "μειονεκτήματα", πηγαίνεις και αγοράζεις iMac?
> Μήπως είσαι λίγο ανισσόροπος(με την καλή έννοια πάντα);



Για ολους αυτους τους λογους:




> *Εγω εναν macα τον παραδεχομαι οταν λεει οτι: Ναι πηρα mac και γνωριζω οτι:*
> ειναι πιο αργοι,πιο ακριβοι,μη επεκτασιμοι,με λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες και με μικρη εγγυηση
> *αλλα εμενα μου αρεσουν γιατι εχουν πολυ ωραια εμφανιση, ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο,μου αρεσει το mac os μονο και μονο για αλλαγη,ειναι πιο user friendly,
> μου αρεσει οτι ειναι αθορυβοι(και το ξερω οτι και τα pc γινονται αθορυβα αλλα δεν ειχα τις γνωσεις-χρονο για να το ψαξω),
> μου αρεσει η ευχρηστεια του remote control, το front row, klp klp*


Εγω ημουν ενας συνειδητοποιημενος αγοραστης. Ηξερα τι επαιρνα(αν και ειχα και τις εκπληξεις μου τυπου tv-out).
Εδω αλλοι εχουν βαλθει να μας πεισουν οτι ο iMac μπορει να κανει σοβαρο raid 1 ή 0,
ενω καλα καλα δεν εχει τσαμπα και ευχρηστο tv-out.
Και απλα δεν ειναι ωραιο να πραπληροφορουμε,εγω απλα επισημαινω τα μειονεκτηματα μην βρεθει κανενας προ εκπληξεως.
Γιατι με αυτα που ακουμε εδω απο μερικους μακαδες , υποψηφιοι αγοραστες μπορει να παραπληροφορηθουν.

Απαντησεις ομως δεν παιρνω για τα μειονεκτηματα.(οχι απο εσενα,απο τους αλλους που λενε τα περι raid κλπ κλπ)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...17#post1164517





> ....
> Ρώτησες "πως" και σου υπέδειξα.
> 
> Για κάθε σου πρόβλημα έχω μια λύση όπως εσύ για κάθε μου λύση θα βρίσκεις και κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Γι αυτό και από εμένα δε θα ακούσετε τίποτα άλλο μιας και η ηχώ από τα φληναφήματα σας είναι εκκωφαντική.


Αυτα που λεγαμε!
Οι περισσοτεροι μακαδες ειναι απλα κολλημενοι.
Δεν παραδεχονται οτι απλα δε γινεται σωστο raid και καταφευγουν σε αλχημειες..
Αν ειναι να βαλουμε για παραδεγιμα raid 0 ετσι οπως προτεινεις(sata με firewire μαζι) θα καταληξουμε πιο αργοι απο οτι χωρις raid!!!!
Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε εδω μεσα, raid με sata με firewire μαζι, θα εισαι ο πρωτοπορος που θα εχει κανει κατι τετοιο!!
Πως δεν το εχουν σκεφτει και αλλοι!
Να βαλουμε 2 σκληρους μαζι για να δουλευουν απλα πιο αργα τελικως..




> Eάν έχετε διαβάσει ή τουλάχιστον ακούσει η μέγιστη ταχύτητα εγγραφής σε σκληρό δίσκο (15.000 rpm, 16 mb cache, serial ata) που έχει πιάσει κάποιος ποτε είναι 50 mb/sec ....
> 
> 
> ....
> Δεν εχειι την ίδια απόδοση αυτό εννοείται αλλά όχι που θέλεις και 50mb/sec!
> 
> .....


Ακου εκει οτι δεν θελεις 50 MB/sec για ενα καινουριο σκληρο!Οι καινουριοι 7200 εχουν 70 MB/sec και οι raptor των 10.000 rpm εχουν 90 MB/sec μεση διαμεταγωγη.
Σκεψου την μεγιστη διαμεταγωγη ποση θα ειναι και ιδιαιτερα οταν ειναι σε raid 0.
Μην διαδιδεις πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν.
Με τον δικο μου σκληρο που ειναι στις 7200rpm πιανω 65 MB /sec μεση διαμεταγωγη.

Τωρα που εχω 2 ιδιους σε raid 0 πιανω 120 MB/sec.
Παντα μιλαμε για μεση διαμεταγωγη και οχι μεγιστη, γιατι εκει ειναι ακομα υψηλοτερα τα νουμερα.
Στο τελος και οι αποδειξεις...

Οποτε καλυτερα να μην παραπληροφορεις..
Και καταλαβαινεις οτι ενα απλο firewire δεν αρκει για raid 1 ή 0, εκτος και αν θελεις να εχει χαλια επιδοσεις..
Οποτε αν δεν γνωριζουμε καλυτερα να μην λεμε πραγματα, γιατι εκτιθομαστε και παραπληροφορουμε.




Και επαναλαμβανω




> *Εγω εναν macα τον παραδεχομαι οταν λεει οτι: Ναι πηρα mac και γνωριζω οτι:*
>  ειναι πιο αργοι,πιο ακριβοι,μη επεκτασιμοι,με λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες και με μικρη εγγυηση
> *αλλα εμενα μου αρεσουν γιατι εχουν πολυ ωραια εμφανιση, ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο,μου αρεσει το mac os μονο και μονο για αλλαγη,ειναι πιο user friendly,
> μου αρεσει οτι ειναι αθορυβοι(και το ξερω οτι και τα pc γινονται αθορυβα αλλα δεν ειχα τις γνωσεις-χρονο για να το ψαξω),
> μου αρεσει η ευχρηστεια του remote control, το front row, klp klp
> Στο κατω κατω μου αρεσει το διαφορετικο και για αυτον πηρα Apple.*


Να μην προσπαθουν να πεισουν τουε υπολοιπους για πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν.

Τους υπολοιπους δεν μπορω να τους παρω στα σοβαρα οταν λενε μονο ανακριβειες..
Μεχρι στιγμης οι μονοι σοβαροι ηταν ο PlanB και ο kardonarxis.

----------


## gogos

> Δεν ρώτησε αυτό.
> 
> Ρώτησε εάν μπορεί να πατήσει RAID πάνω από USB ή firewire.


Βέβαια γίνεται






> Έννοιες όπως:
> 
> - αξιοπιστία
> - ταχύτητα
> - χαμηλό CPU usage
> - multitasking
> 
> κλπ. τις έχεις ακουστά ή όχι;


-Για την αξιοπιστία απάντησα
-Για την ταχυτητα απάντησα
-Τί σχέση έχει με το άν είναι usb ή sata?
-Πάλι τί σχέση έχει?





> Και ο γάιδαρος άμα του βάλεις ένα i- μπροστά μπορεί να πετάξει.
> 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι οι δίσκοι.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι τα εξωτερικά buses με τα οποία συνδέονται και τα πρωτόκολλα αυτών.


Απο τη στιγμή που μπορεί να διαβάσει (στην εκκίνηση παντα) τον δίσκο μπορεί και να γράψει σ' αυτόν :Wink:

----------


## gogos

> Για ολους αυτους τους λογους:
> 
> 
> 
> Εγω ημουν ενας συνειδητοποιημενος αγοραστης. Ηξερα τι επαιρνα(αν και ειχα και τις εκπληξεις μου τυπου tv-out).
> Εδω αλλοι εχουν βαλθει να μας πεισουν οτι ο iMac μπορει να κανει σοβαρο raid 1 ή 0,
> ενω καλα καλα δεν εχει τσαμπα και ευχρηστο tv-out.
> Και απλα δεν ειναι ωραιο να πραπληροφορουμε,εγω απλα επισημαινω τα μειονεκτηματα μην βρεθει κανενας προ εκπληξεως.
> Γιατι με αυτα που ακουμε εδω απο μερικους μακαδες , υποψηφιοι αγοραστες μπορει να παραπληροφορηθουν.
> ...


οκ μπορεί να είναι και 65 δεν ήμουν σίγουρος γιατί μου το είχε πεί ένας πληροφορικός.
Αυτό με τα 120MB/sec ισχύει για ΔΥΟ σκληρούς δίσκους. Σε αυτό παίζει ρόλο το bandwidth της μητρικής σου κάρτας. Κάτι ανάλογο δηλαδή με π.χ. 3 σκληρούς καθένας θα έχει περίπου 40mb/sec

----------


## gogos

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κανένας δεν βγήκε να πεί για τα προτερήματα του imac?

-μετακινείται πολύ εύκολα (απο γραφείο σε γραφείο) ή και σε ένα άλλο σπίτι
-έχει μόλις ένα καλώδιο τη στιγμή που σε κάθε desktop γίνεται χαμός απο καλώδια.
-τον βάζεις στην πρίζα και δουλεύει

Γενικώς σε όλα τα mac -εκτός απο το mac mini- μπορείς να αλλάξεις επεξεργαστή.

----------


## haHa

Συνεχιζεις να εκτιθεσαι και να μην παραδεχεσαι τα αυτονοητα




> -Για την αξιοπιστία απάντησα


Θα επρεπε να ξερεις οτι raid για να εχει φου ταχυτητα και αξιοπιστια κανουν με ιδιους ακριβως σκληρους.
Ιδια μαρκα , ιδια χωρητικοτητα, ιδιος τυπος.
Με τιποτα σε διαφορετικα bus(π.χ. οπως λες firewire και sata μαζι)
Αν το κανεις πραγματικα θα εισαι απο τους πρωτους που θα το εχει κανει!
Θα γελασουμε ολοι





> -Για την ταχυτητα απάντησα


Συνεχιζεις να εκτιθεσαι και να μην παραδεχεσαι τα αυτονοητα


Για την ταχυτητα τι απαντησες??? Χα χα :ROFL: 

Κατι ανακριβειες εγραψες, για δες το ποστ μου πιο πριν για να καταλαβεις για τι ταχυτητες μιλαμε.





> -Τί σχέση έχει με το άν είναι usb ή sata?
> -Πάλι τί σχέση έχει?



Το cpu usage εννοειτε οτι εχει σχεση και ανεβαινει αισθητα αν ο σκληρος ειναι usb ή firewire αντι για sata.

Κατι λεγαμε πιο πριν για κολλημενους , computer illiterates, με παρωπιδες χρηστες mac.Δεν παραδεχονται τα αυτονοητα και μας μιλανε για raid μεταξυ sata και firewire.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Μεχρι στιγμης οι μονοι σοβαροι ηταν ο PlanB και ο kardonarxis.


Να και μια φορά που συμφωνούμε.

Εαν ήμουν σοβαρός δε θα ασχολούμουν με κάποιον που δεν κοιτάει καν "What's in the box" πριν το αγοράσει, βρίσκεται προ εκλήξεων και μετά γκρινιάζει ότι τον κοροϊδεψε η εταιρία που του πούλησε το προϊόν.

Δεν είπα ποτέ να βάλεις τον IDE με τον FW σε συστοιχία, είπα να βάλεις φαντασία, αν έχεις...

Α, και κολλημένος είναι μάλλον κάποιος που θέλει hardware RAID σε αυτό το μηχάνημα:

----------


## haHa

> ..
> 
> Εαν ήμουν σοβαρός δε θα ασχολούμουν με κάποιον που δεν κοιτάει καν "What's in the box" πριν το αγοράσει και βρίσκεται προ εκλήξεων και μετά γκρινιάζει ότι τον κοροϊδεψε η εταιρία που του πούλησε το προϊόν.


Μα η Apple πειρτεχνα κρυβει τα specs των υπολογιστων της.
Για παραδεγιμα κρυβει με περισσια τεχνη οτι οι iMac εχουν καρτα γραφικων φορητου!!
Πολλοι πιστευουν (επειδη ετσι ελεγε η Apple) οτι η καρτα γραφικων στον iMac 24 αναβαθμιζεται.Μεγα λαθος!
*Και ρωτω ποσοι απο εσας οταν πηρατε τον iMac ξερατε οτι η καρτα γραφικων του ειναι φορητου, δηλαδη ακομα πιο αργη??*
Γιατι στα specs δεν το αναφερει πουθενα, το κρυβει η Apple!





> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κανένας δεν βγήκε να πεί για τα προτερήματα του imac?
> 
> -μετακινείται πολύ εύκολα (απο γραφείο σε γραφείο) ή και σε ένα άλλο σπίτι
> -έχει μόλις ένα καλώδιο τη στιγμή που σε κάθε desktop γίνεται χαμός απο καλώδια.
> -τον βάζεις στην πρίζα και δουλεύει


Σε αυτα οφειλω να συμφωνησω!
Να λεμε τα καλα αλλα να μην προσπαθουμε ταυτοχρονα να καλυψουμε τα ασχημα(ελλειψη επεκατσιμοτητας, δυνατοτητων,oxi raid....)



Υ.Γ.:Ειναι οπως οι φορητοι.Απλα μεταφερεται πιο δυσκολα και δεν εχει μπαταρια.Εχει επιδοσεις φορητου.






> Γενικώς σε όλα τα mac -εκτός απο το mac mini- μπορείς να αλλάξεις επεξεργαστή.


Και στο mac mini αλλαζει.
Αλλα τοσο στο mac mini, οσο και στα iMac ειναι μια πολυ δυσκολη και επικινδυνη διαδικασια(μπορει να καταστρεψεις ολο τον υπολογιστη)
και φυσικα βγαινεις εκτος εγγυησης + οτι οι επεξεργαστες που παιρνουν ειναι πανακριβοι και δυσευρετοι..

*Οδηγός Mac mini σε Mac MAXI*



Off Topic


		Δεν ξέρω αν το πήρατε χαμπάρι αλλά αναβαθμίστηκαν τα MacBook. Περισσότερη μνήμη, μεγαλύτεροι δίσκοι και λίγο πιο γρήγοροι επεξεργαστές. Και την Ευρωπαική αγορά έπεσε και 70 ευρώ η τιμή τους...

----------


## modified

> Πραγματικά και πάλι γελώ.


Μες στο γέλιο αυτό το παιδί, να μη διάβαζε κι επιλεκτικά τα μηνύματα...

Και γράφω ξανά:




> Ένα μικρό διάλειμμα στο γέλιο σου για να απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ζητήματα που σου έχω θέσει;
> 
> Ακόμα δεν έχω δει την ανταπάντησή σου για τον "κεφαλικό φόρο".
> 
> Ακόμα δε μου εξήγησες πώς προκύπτει:
> 1. ότι εγώ δεν αντιπαθώ το DRM,
> 2. ότι η συμφωνία ΕΜΙ-Apple για DRM-free κομμάτια είναι "στάχτη στα μάτια του κόσμου",
> 3. ότι "η Apple επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός"
> 4. και ότι "σε αυτήν οφείλεται η ύπαρξη του DRM".
> ...

----------


## WAntilles

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από WAntilles
> 
> - χαμηλό CPU usage
> - multitasking
> 
> 
> -Τί σχέση έχει με το άν είναι usb ή sata?
> -Πάλι τί σχέση έχει?


Ιδού ορίστε η πασιφανής computer illiteracy των Μακάδων.

Τί διαβάσαμε μόλις τώρα:

- "Το ίδιο CPU usage έχουμε στο USB bus και στο SATA bus κατά την εξυπηρέτηση σκληρών δίσκων."

- "Το ίδιο multitasking και αποκρισιμότητα έχουμε στο USB bus και στο SATA bus κατά την εξυπηρέτηση σκληρών δίσκων."




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από WAntilles
> 
> Και ο γάιδαρος άμα του βάλεις ένα i- μπροστά μπορεί να πετάξει.
> 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι οι δίσκοι.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι τα εξωτερικά buses με τα οποία συνδέονται και τα πρωτόκολλα αυτών.
> 
> 
> Απο τη στιγμή που μπορεί να διαβάσει (στην εκκίνηση παντα) τον δίσκο μπορεί και να γράψει σ' αυτόν


Μαύρη είν' η νύχτα στη Μηλιά, σκουλήκι στο κοτσάνι...

Μίλησα για (αν)αξιοπιστία των USB & firewire buses.

Τί σχέση έχει αυτό με αυτό που απάντησες, μόνο εσύ καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Καλλήσατε στο RAID λοιπόν. Ε, πάρτε ένα βρωμόπισο των 200 Ευρώ και κάντε ό,τι θέλετε. Μια χαρά fileserver γίνεται. To RAID 1 δεν προστατεύει τα δεδομένα σου και δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για προστασία των δεδομένων, αλλά για την αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία της συστοιχίας σε περίπτωση βλάβης του ενός δίσκου. Γι' αυτό το λόγο έχω RAID 1 στο σταθερό υπολογιστή μου. Ένα corrupted filesystem προκαλεί την ιδια ζημιά. Ένα τυχαίο rm προκαλει την ίδια απώλεια. Το backup είναι η μόνη λυση για εξασφάλιση των δεδομένων. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν θες σοβαρή RAID υλοποίηση, πάρε ένα XRAID, ρίξτου κι ένα XSan πάνω, και κάνε παπάδες. Τίποτα πιο κοντά στον μέσο όρο υπάρχει, ή θα συζητάμε πάλι για τις βιομηχανίες του θεάματος; Ε, άμα θέτε ντε και σώνει RAID, 0 ή 1, πάρτε ένα εξωτερικό κουτί ειδικά σχεδιασμένο για RAID, και δεν μιλάω για software RAID από το σύστημα, κάτι που δεν θα πρότεινα σε κανέναν να κάνει, αλλά για υλοποίηση από τον ενσωματωμένο ελεγκτή του κουτιού.

Κάθεστε και γράφετε για διαμεταγωγές και ΜΒ/σεκ. Απλή ερώτηση, όταν χρησιμοποιείτε έναν υπολογιστή κοιτάτε συνεχώς πόση διαμεταγωγή βγάζει ο δίσκος, ή σας ενδιαφέρει απλά το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή πόσο γρήγορα αποκρίνεται το σύστημα; Θα γίνουμε δηλαδή δούλοι του μηχανήματος, κυνηγώντας το γρηγορότερο χωρίς λόγο; Έλεος.

Δουλεύω ανετότατα στον Mac κάνοντας πράγματα που ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να τα κάνω αλλού; Γουστάρω καθημερινά που βλέπω ένα ντιζαϊνάτο φορητό και όχι μια πλαστικουριά; Έχω εργαλεία που κάνουν την ζωή μου πανεύκολη και ευχάριστη; Πληρώνω για κάτι που μου κρατάει χρόοονια ολόκληρα; Άρχοντας είμαι.

ΥΓ: gogos, χαλάρωσε κα μην υπερβάλλεις σε αυτά που γράφεις.
ΥΓ2: To firewire στον Mac δουλεύει, εν αντιθέσει με τα Windows. 65 ΜΒ/σεκ χτυπάει ο FW800 δίσκος μου αυτή τη στιγμή.
ΥΓ3: WAn, επιχειρήματα και τεκμηρίωση έχεις; Ή συνεχίζεις να νομίζεις πως είσαι ο θεός;

----------


## gogos

> Βέβαια γίνεται


Σόρρυ εγώ λάθος!!!! εννοούσα οτι δεν γίνεται απλά απο τη βιασύνη μου έγραψα το αντίθετο. Αμάν πέσατε όλοι να με φάτε!!!

----------


## gogos

> - "Το ίδιο CPU usage έχουμε στο USB bus και στο SATA bus κατά την εξυπηρέτηση σκληρών δίσκων."
> 
> - "Το ίδιο multitasking και αποκρισιμότητα έχουμε στο USB bus και στο SATA bus κατά την εξυπηρέτηση σκληρών δίσκων."


Μια ερώτηση έκανα δεν ανταπάντησα

----------


## haHa

> Κάθεστε και γράφετε για διαμεταγωγές και ΜΒ/σεκ. Απλή ερώτηση, όταν χρησιμοποιείτε έναν υπολογιστή κοιτάτε συνεχώς πόση διαμεταγωγή βγάζει ο δίσκος, ή σας ενδιαφέρει απλά το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή πόσο γρήγορα αποκρίνεται το σύστημα; Θα γίνουμε δηλαδή δούλοι του μηχανήματος, κυνηγώντας το γρηγορότερο χωρίς λόγο; Έλεος.


Μονο την πρωτη φορα που εκανα το raid το μετρησα για να δω τη διαφορα μετρημενη.
Το screenshot ειναι τραβηγμενο πριν απο 6 μηνες..

Καθημερινα βλεπω οτι για να μεταφερω 1 GB δε θελω πανω απο 10-15 sec απο partition σε partition.Αλλιως θα ηθελα 20-30 sec, 100% αυξηση δηλαδη.
βλεπω δηλαδη καθημερινα ποσο πιο γρηγορα ανταποκρινεται το συτημα, αν και τελικως δεν το ειχα τοσο αναγκη, γιατι δεν κανω συχνα πια video edit..







> Δουλεύω ανετότατα στον Mac κάνοντας πράγματα που ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να τα κάνω αλλού; Γουστάρω καθημερινά που βλέπω ένα ντιζαϊνάτο φορητό και όχι μια πλαστικουριά; Έχω εργαλεία που κάνουν την ζωή μου πανεύκολη και ευχάριστη; Πληρώνω για κάτι που μου κρατάει χρόοονια ολόκληρα; Άρχοντας είμαι.


Τωρα εισαι σωστος!!
Ειπες τα πραγματικα πλεονεκτηματα και οχι κατι αλλα κατα φαντασιαν που αναφερουν αλλοι.
Συμφωνω μαζι σου τωρα.(δεν ειρωνευομαι)

Υ.Γ.:Να συμπληρωσω βεβαια οτι υπαρχουν φορητοι με μαγνησιο,αλουμινιο,ανθρακονηματα και δεν ειναι apple!
Μην μπαινετε στην παγιδα και τα λετε ολα πλαστικουρες και οτι κανουν θορυβο,δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα.





> ΥΓ2: To firewire στον Mac δουλεύει, εν αντιθέσει με τα Windows. 65 ΜΒ/σεκ χτυπάει ο FW800 δίσκος μου αυτή τη στιγμή.


Παντως και στα win δουλευει αψογα!


*
Και ρωτω ποσοι απο εσας οταν πηρατε τον iMac ξερατε οτι η καρτα γραφικων του ειναι φορητου, δηλαδη ακομα πιο αργη??*

----------


## gogos

> Μίλησα για (αν)αξιοπιστία των USB & firewire buses.
> 
> Τί σχέση έχει αυτό με αυτό που απάντησες, μόνο εσύ καταλαβαίνεις.


Αφoυ λές υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα buses, δεν διευκρίνησες αυτό που ήθελες να πείς

----------


## DrEthernet

> *Και ρωτω ποσοι απο εσας οταν πηρατε τον iMac ξερατε οτι η καρτα γραφικων του ειναι φορητου, δηλαδη ακομα πιο αργη??*


Για ρίξε και κανα link που να το στηρίζει αυτό που λες γιατί εγώ ακόμα ψάχνομαι...

----------


## PlanB

> ποσοι απο εσας οταν πηρατε τον iMac ξερατε οτι η καρτα γραφικων του ειναι φορητου, δηλαδη ακομα πιο αργη??


haHa, η X1600 δουλεύει μιά χαρά. Στο δικό μου MacBookPro (17", CoreDuo) -του οποίου, σημειωτέον, η βασική εργασία είναι το video editing και το keying (FCP, Motion, λίγο Shake)- ανταποκρίνεται άψογα.

Ειδικά στο Motion, το οποίο είναι "πεινασμένο" για επιδόσεις από την κάρτα γραφικών, το Real Time Preview είναι πάντοτε άψογο. Και το σύστημα κυλάει ομαλότατα.

Το ίδιο, στο δικό μου laptop, και η συνεργασία του με το FireWire 800 (ένα LaCie BigDisk 600).

Ο μέσος αγοραστής ενός iMac σπάνια θα "τρέχει" FinalCut. Επιμένω ότι η κουβέντα που κάνετε έχει ξεφύγει από τον "μέσο όρο"!

Μάλλον πλησιάζει αυτόν τον υπέροχο παραλογισμό που έχει πιάσει τους FinalCut και τους Avid users -για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα στα μέτρα μου...

(Please, μην αρχίσουμε τέτοιο thread!)

----------


## thePrince

Η συζήτηση για την κάρτα γραφικών έχει αρχίσει από την ώρα που κάποιος ανέφερε ότι αφού πλέον μπορείς να τρέξεις και Windows στο Mac, για ποιό λόγο να αγοράζουμε PC. Η απάντηση είναι πως ένας βασικός λόγος για να θέλεις τα Windows είναι τα παιχνίδια και με τις άθλιες κάρτες γραφικών που πουλάει η Apple αυτό δεν γίνεται.
Κανείς δεν είπε ότι η κάρτες που φοράνε τα Mac δεν καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες του OS X.

----------


## PlanB

thePrince, η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι κάρτες γραφικών που προσφέρει η Apple δεν είναι στην "αιχμή" της τεχνολογίας.

Όπως, επίσης, είναι αλήθεια πως οι επιδόσεις τους είναι ικανοποιητικές -όχι άριστες, αλλά απλώς ικανοποιητικές.

Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο -ακόμη και στο gaming (με WinXP και Boot Camp).

----------


## haHa

> Για ρίξε και κανα link που να το στηρίζει αυτό που λες γιατί εγώ ακόμα ψάχνομαι...



Εννοειτε πως ακομα ψαχνεσαι γιατι η apple μας κοροιδευει μπροστα στα ματια μας και δεν το αναφερει πουθενα.
Ειναι ενα απο τα γνωστα τεχνασματα της apple για να παραπλανησει τους υποψηφιους αγοραστες, και μια χαρα τα καταφερνει.

Ψαξε εκτος apple και ισως το βρεις..
Αλλιως απο αυριο που θα εχω χρονο θα δειξω και το link.

Εννοειτε φυσικα πως ειναι μια χαρα για χρηση mac os x η καρτα γραφικων.
Απλα για καινουρια παιχνιδια στην αναλυση 1680x1050(που ειναι η native) , απλα δεν αρκει..
Το konami pro evolution 6 (ποδοσφαιρακι) βεβαια που ειναι ελαφρυ, μια χαρα το παιζει!!

*
Υ.Γ.: Ουσιαστικα ο iMac 20" ειναι ενας macbook pro σε χαρακτηριστικα.Μονο στον σκληρο διαφερουν.Ε, και την οθονη!*

----------


## DrEthernet

> Εννοειτε πως ακομα ψαχνεσαι γιατι η apple μας κοροιδευει μπροστα στα ματια μας και δεν το αναφερει πουθενα.
> Ειναι ενα απο τα γνωστα τεχνασματα της apple για να παραπλανησει τους υποψηφιους αγοραστες, και μια χαρα τα καταφερνει.
> 
> Ψαξε εκτος apple και ισως το βρεις..
> Αλλιως απο αυριο που θα εχω χρονο θα δειξω και το link.
> 
> Εννοειτε φυσικα πως ειναι μια χαρα για χρηση mac os x η καρτα γραφικων.
> Απλα για καινουρια παιχνιδια στην αναλυση 1680x1050(που ειναι η native) , απλα δεν αρκει..
> Το pro βεβαια που ειναι ελαφρυ, μια χαρα το παιζει!!
> ...


Όχι, εννοώ πως δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά γιατί απλά δεν ισχύει.

*Υ.Γ.: Τα specs του iMac είναι αυτά που αναγράφονται στο κουτί. Εάν κάποιος ανακαλύψει το αντίθετο μπορεί να κινηθεί νομικά. Στην Ελλάδα η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία λέει τα εξής:

"...Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι μια διαφήμιση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί παραπλανητική τόσο από άποψη περιεχομένου
όσο και από άποψη παρουσίασης του μηνύματος...

Όταν διαπιστωθεί ότι μία διαφήμιση είναι παραπλανητική
μπορεί όποιος έχει έννομο συμφέρον να ζητήσει δικαστική προστασία.
Παράλληλα, έννομη προστασία, ατομική ή συλλογική,
ζητά κάθε ένωση καταναλωτών για λογαριασμό των μελών της."Πηγή

Στην Αμερική:

"False or deceptive advertising has legal implications beyond contract law. False or
deceptive advertising is a kind of deceptive act or practice forbidden under federal law
and in most states, notably under the consumer fraud laws."Πηγή*

----------


## haHa

> Όχι, εννοώ πως δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά γιατί απλά δεν ισχύει.


*Επιμενεις και δυστυχως θα εκτεθεις και παλι!!*
Ισως ο PlanB να μπορει να στο επιβεβαιωσει.

----------


## DrEthernet

> *Επιμενεις και δυστυχως θα εκτεθεις και παλι!!*
> Ισως ο PlanB να μπορει να στο επιβεβαιωσει.


Πότε εκτέθηκα για να εκτεθώ και πάλι;

----------


## gogos

Σύμφωνα με τα specs του macbook pro και τα specsτου imac
o imac δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάρτες φορητών.
Σημειοτέον οτι διευκρινίζεται πως στηρίζεται πάνω σε pci-express.

----------


## gogos

> Ειναι ενα απο τα γνωστα τεχνασματα της apple για να παραπλανησει τους υποψηφιους αγοραστες, και μια χαρα τα καταφερνει.


Για τεκμηρίωσέ το αυτό

----------


## PlanB

> Ισως ο PlanB να μπορει να στο επιβεβαιωσει.


haHa, το MacBookPro χρησιμοποιεί Mobility Radeon και το iMac (20") Radeon, όπως πολύ σωστά θύμισε ο gogos.

Είναι άγνωστο τι θα χρησιμοποιεί το νέο iMac που όλοι περιμένουν στο WWDC, τον Ιούνιο.

Speculation από το Apple Insider εδώ.

----------


## haHa

> Σύμφωνα με τα specs του macbook pro και τα specsτου imac
> o imac δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάρτες φορητών.
> Σημειοτέον οτι διευκρινίζεται πως στηρίζεται πάνω σε pci-express.


Παιδια μη μου δειχνετε τι λεει η apple.Αυτη το κρυβει εντεχνα για να μας κοροιδεψει.
Τελος οι καρτες γραφικων για φορητους πάνω σε pci-express στηριζονται.



Εδω:
http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/.../t-173422.html

Εδω:
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/feedback/...rclocking.html
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/archives/apr06/041906.html



> ...
> 
>  Of course this isn't the first time there's been differences in graphics chip/vram clock speeds in Macs vs PCs (and sometimes there are different GPU/memory variations with different max speed ratings). Although the french page says the MacBook Pro uses the same (Mobility X1600) chip, *Apple's iMac specs page doesn't mention the X1600 is a mobility.* So I wrote an ATI contact to ask and he said:
> 
>     " They both use the M56, which is the Mobility part. If you boot the intel iMac into WinXP, the chip is identified as a Mobility Radeon X1600.
>     The capabilities of the M56 are identical to those of the RV530, which is the desktop equivalent. "
> 
> The EEtimes article says a (french) MacBook Pro owner using ATItool showed the X1600 Mobility running at 310MHz core and 278MHz memory clocks, vs 475MHz/470MHz for some other PC X1600 Mobility systems. (A 20in Intel iMac owner said the stock X1600 clocks were 400/400.) 
> 
> ...


Απο χρηστες που τις εκανανα overclock και αναφερουν τα frequencies.
http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=767&page=15



Γενικοτερα να ξερετε οτι:



> *
> x1600 desktop*
> 12 Pixel Pipes
> core clock 500
> *memory clock 780 ή 900ΜHz*


*Ο imac λοιπον εχει την mobile εκδοση της καρτας και πιθανοτατα μια ακομα πιο αργη απο την default mobility.
Και η apple μας το κρυβει για μας κοροιδεψει και μια χαρα τα καταφερνει βλεπω.*

Εδω τα πραγματικα specs μιας mobility x1600:
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2632&p=1



> *mobility x1600*
> 12 Pixel Pipes
> 5 Vertex Pipes
> 4 Texture Units
> 4 Render Back-Ends
> 128 Max. Threads
> * Core clock: 470
> Memory clock: 470*
> 
> ...


Ισως ο kardonarxis να σας το επιβεβαιωσει για τις καρτες, αν δε σας αρκουν τα link.
Επισης αν δειτε benchmark, θα δειτε οτι macbook pro και imac εχουν ιδιες σχεδον επιδοσεις σε 3d αφου εχουν την ιδια καρτα.



*Βασικα ο macbook pro (ειδικα ο πρωτος) και πιθανοτατα ο imac δεν ειναι οτι εχει απλα τη mobility,
αλλα η Apple επειδη ζεσταινοταν πολυ το μηχανημα, του ειχε βαλει ακομα μικροτερες συχνοτητες λειτουργιας απο τις default της mobility x1600 .*

Τελος να αναφερω οτι η ati δεν εχει βγαλει καρτα x1600 για desktop με 128 MB Ram.
Μονο η mobility εχει 128 και πανω..



> The MRX1600 is closer in implementation to the potential X1600 Pro, which might have 500MHz core and 780MHz memory clocks. *The other major downgrade the mobile that mid-range part gets is in memory size to 128MB.*


Ειναι κριμα παιδια να φοραμε παρωπιδες!
*Καποιος μας κοροιδευει και μερικοι αρνουνται να το παραδεχτουν!!*

----------


## gogos

Η ανάλυση που υποστηρίζει το imac για εξωτερική οθόνη είναι 1920 x 1200 ενώ για το macbook pro είναι  2560 by 1600 άρα διαφέρουν σε κάποια σημεία οι κάρτες γραφικών τους.

----------


## panoc

> Η ανάλυση που υποστηρίζει το imac για εξωτερική οθόνη είναι 1920 x 1200 ενώ για το macbook pro είναι  2560 by 1600 άρα διαφέρουν σε κάποια σημεία οι κάρτες γραφικών τους.


αν και θα μπω σφηνα  :Razz:  η υποστηρθιζομενη αναλυση ειναι θεμα οδηγων οχι hardware εφοσον μιλαμε για τον ιδιο core....

----------


## DrEthernet

Δεν χρειάζεται να το επιβεβαιώσει ο Καρδονάρχης, είμαι πλέον σε θέση να το επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ.
Ζήτησα και μου έστειλαν ένα screen grab από το System Profiler ενός Intel iMac μιας και το δικό μου είναι G5 με Radeon 9600.

Ιntel iMac 20':


G5 iMac 20'

ATI Developer - VENDOR ID List

Ευχαριστώ τον haha για την πληροφόρηση.

Πάω να ετοιμάσω τη μήνυση για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση. Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση που στην Αμερική δεν έχει ασχοληθεί κανένας. Παλαιότερα είχε γίνει μήνυση για τη χωρητικότητα που διαφημίζουν οι εταιρίες για τους σκληρούς δίσκους των μηχανημάτων.

----------


## haHa

> Η ανάλυση που υποστηρίζει το imac για εξωτερική οθόνη είναι 1920 x 1200 ενώ για το macbook pro είναι  2560 by 1600 άρα διαφέρουν σε κάποια σημεία οι κάρτες γραφικών τους.



Ναι .
Βασικα o macbook pro εχει εξοδο dual-link dvi σε αντιθεση με τον imac που εχει απλη dvi.(οχι κατευθειαν, αλλα μεσω του Mini-DVI output port)

Η διαφορα αυτη υπαρχει γιατι στον για τον imac η apple θεωρει (σωστα αφου εχει δικια του μεγαλη οθονη) οτι δε θα το συνδεσεις σε μεγαλη εξωτερικη οθονη (30").
Για αυτες τις δουλεις εχει τον mac pro και τα macbook pro που επειδη ειναι φορητα ειναι πολυ λογικο να τα συνδεσεις και σε μια μεγαλη οθονη, που θελει dual-link dvi, δηλαδη αναλυσεις 2560 by 1600, δηλαδη οθονη 30".


*

Τελικως καταλαβαμε ολοι οτι ο imac εχει καρτα γραφικων φορητου-mobility??
Δε διαφωνουμε σε αυτο?*





> Ευχαριστώ τον haha για την πληροφόρηση.
> 
> Πάω να ετοιμάσω τη μήνυση για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση.



Δεν κανει τιποτα!
Βλεπεις γιατι φωναζα? Για να μην ξεγελασθουν και αλλοι!

Ειναι πραγματικα εμπαιγμος αυτο απο μεριας της apple.

Και ο εμπαιγμος ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερος γιατι δεν ειναι απλα μια εκδοση mobility, αλλα μια κομμενη εκδοση mobility με ακομα χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες λειτουργιες.
Σε σχεση με τις ati x1600 mobility που εχουν τα περισσοτερα φορητα(pc).

Να συμπληρωσω οτι και στον imac 24" που βαζει καρτες γραφικων nvidia 7300GT και 7600GT φυσικα προκειτε για τις καρτες γραφικων φορητου, τυπου GeForceGo οπως τις ονομαζει η nvidia.





> Μου *κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση* που στην Αμερική δεν έχει ασχοληθεί κανένας. ..


Ισως γιατι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες Apple δηλωνουν ευχαριστημενοι με το μηχανημα τους, περισσοτεροι σε ποσοστο απο χρηστες καθε αλλης εταιριας.
Ακομα και οταν μας κοροιδευει χοντρα!

----------


## gogos

> *
> Τελικως καταλαβαμε ολοι οτι ο imac εχει καρτα γραφικων φορητου-mobility??
> Δε διαφωνουμε σε αυτο?*


Συμφωνούμε γαμώτο ναι.... Δεν το περίμενα ούτε και εγω. Πάντος μικρό το κακό αν το συγκρίνουμε με τα θετικά. Πολύ καλό και κατατοπιστικό πόστ απο μεριά σου haHA μπραβο!

----------


## PlanB

> Συμφωνούμε γαμώτο ναι....


Μόλις το επιβεβαίωνα κι εγώ κι ετοιμαζόμουν να postάρω...




> Πολύ καλό και κατατοπιστικό πόστ απο μεριά σου haHA μπραβο!


haHa, my hat is off to you!  :Respekt:  Και λυπάμαι που δεν το τσέκαρα προτού γράψω...  :Embarassed: 

Ένα αξιοσημείωτο γεγονός είναι ότι η... Βίβλος (το Macworld) δεν λέει κουβέντα... Ούτε το www.barefeats.com αναφέρει τίποτε στην "κόντρα" του νέου iMac 20" με τα παλιότερα (δείτε εδώ).

----------


## haHa

> ..
> Ένα *αξιοσημείωτο γεγονός είναι ότι η... Βίβλος (το Macworld) δεν λέει κουβέντα*... Ούτε το www.barefeats.com αναφέρει τίποτε στην "κόντρα" του νέου iMac 20" με τα παλιότερα (δείτε εδώ).


Αποψη μου προσωπικη ειναι οτι αυτο γινεται, γιατι ετσι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες mac.
Δε θελουν να παραδεχτουν οτι τους κοροιδεψαν.
Για αυτο και δεν αναφερεται πουθενα τιποτα...

----------


## PlanB

> οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες Apple δηλωνουν ευχαριστημενοι με το μηχανημα τους, περισσοτεροι σε ποσοστο απο χρηστες καθε αλλης εταιριας.


haHa, ακριβώς αυτό συνοψίζει το σκεπτικό του post μου περί "μέσου χρήστη". Και γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι με... διαμάχες "Mac vs PC".

Δεν συμφωνώ, όμως, με το τελευταίο post σου. Δεν "είναι έτσι" οι περισσότεροι χρήστες mac.

Νομίζω πως πρόκειται για άγνοια. Όλοι (αλλά ΟΛΟΙ, όμως) επιμένουν ότι ο iMac δεν έχει mobility -αν δεν σε βάλουν σε υποψίες, δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις...

----------


## haHa

> haHa, ακριβώς αυτό συνοψίζει το σκεπτικό του post μου περί "μέσου χρήστη". Και γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι με... διαμάχες "Mac vs PC".


Και καλα κανεις!
Αλλωστε μπορεις να πεις οτι μου αρεσουν τα apple γιατι ειναι ωραια και ευχηστα και ειμαι πληρως ευχαριστημενος.Ειναι απολυτα σεβαστο,
γιατι μιλας οτι ικανοποιουν εσενα και μονο εσυ ξερεις τι θελεις.Ειναι υποκειμενικο

Αλλα αρκετοι προσπαθουν να πεισουν οτι ειναι καλυτερα απο αποψη ταχυτητας,δυνατοτητων κλπ κλπ.
Αυτο δεν ειναι υποκειμενικο.
Μερικες σελιδες πισω να πας, θα δεις διαφορα μαργαριταρια!




> Δεν συμφωνώ, όμως, με το τελευταίο post σου. Δεν "είναι έτσι" οι περισσότεροι χρήστες mac.
> 
> Νομίζω πως πρόκειται για άγνοια. Όλοι (αλλά ΟΛΟΙ, όμως) επιμένουν ότι ο iMac δεν έχει mobility -αν δεν σε βάλουν σε υποψίες, δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις...


Καλα για εσας εδω και τους περισσοτερους απλους χρηστες ναι ηταν αγνοια,
*αλλα για ολα τα προσκειμενα στην Apple site  δεν ειναι αγνοια, ειναι συνεχεια του εμπαιγμου της apple!
*Το εγκλημα ειναι προμελετημενο..

Αυτο που θαυμαζω ομως ειναι η προσηλωση πολλων χρηστων παγκοσμιως να υπερασπιστουν την apple.

----------


## PlanB

Είναι υποκειμενικό, σωστά -άλλωστε, μέχρι στιγμής αποτελώ εξαίρεση στο υπ' αριθμόν ένα ζήτημα για τους Έλληνες Mac users: δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με το service της Rainbow!

(Αντίθετα με τη στρατηγική της για τις πωλήσεις, η οποία θεωρώ ότι σηκώνει πολλή κουβέντα...)

Και η τυφλή υπεράσπιση, ακριβώς όπως και η τυφλή εμπάθεια, είναι απολύτως λανθασμένη. Η προσήλωση σε οτιδήποτε (στην περίπτωσή μας, είτε είναι mac είτε PC) σε οδηγεί σε τραγικά λάθη!

Εξ ου και η (για μένα) χαμένη, πια, αξιοπιστία της... Βίβλου. Διαβάζω το Macworld από την πρώτη ημέρα που άνοιξα ένα mac (το σωτήριον έτος 1992). Δεν ανέχομαι σε ένα έγκυρο έντυπο, που περνά όλα τα μηχανήματα από εξαντλητικά test κι αποτελεί οδηγό αγοράς για πολύ κόσμο να μην αναφέρει -εξ όσων γνωρίζω, τουλάχιστον- ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό ζήτημα.

----------


## thePrince

Είναι γεγονός πως ο μέσος χρήστης ούτε ενδιαφέρεται, ούτε χρειάζεται να γνωρίζει τέτοιου είδους «λεπτομέρειες». Η κάθε Apple όμως δεν έχει δικαίωμα να πουλάει γουρούνι στο σακί βασιζόμενη στην άγνοια / αδιαφορία του μέσου χρήστη. Τελικά, μετά από 33 σελίδες διαμάχη, βγήκε κάτι καλό! Κύριοι (της Apple), αν πουλάτε Mobility θα πρέπει να λέτε ότι πουλάτε Mobility - απλά και ξεκάθαρα! Δεν είναι όλοι οι καταναλωτές κορόιδα και, αργά ή γρήγορα, όλα βγαίνουν στη φόρα. Μακάρι η κοινότητα των Mac users να κινητοποιηθεί και να προωθήσει αυτές τις ανακαλύψεις παντού μπας και μάθουν οι κατασκευαστές να μην μας δουλεύουν.

----------


## kadronarxis

Φούντωσε η μάχη!  :Razz: 

Έχετε πλακωθεί εδώ με τις κάρτες γραφικών, λες και τα μηλαράκια είναι για παιχνίδια. Ρε παιδιά, όπως και το linux, έτσι και το Mac OSX, δεν προσανατολίζεται στα παιχνίδια, πάρτε το χαμπάρι επιτέλους.

Υπάρχουν παιχνίδια για macs, αλλά όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί πραγματικά με games,  θα μπορούσε να αγοράσει μια κονσόλα και να τελειώνει.

Το λειτουργικό προσφέρει 

α)σταθερότητα,
β)ευκολία χειρισμού
γ)ανοσία στους ιούς
δ)περιφερειακές συσκευές λειτουργούν αμέσως
ε) βασίζεται στο UNIX.
στ)αθόρυβη λειτουργία

Αυτοί οι παραπάνω λόγοι με οδήγησαν στα μηλαράκια.

Γιατί το να αγοράσω ένα pc, και ο ένας απο τους δυο πυρήνες να ασχολείται με το αντιβιοτικό, συγνώμη, κορόιδο ήμουν τόσα χρόνια, αλλά επιτέλους ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ μου. Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε, pc που τρέχει αντιβιοτικά,firewalls,anti-trojan,anti-worm,anti-gay, είναι εξορισμού αργό(σε σύγκριση με ένα "ελεύθερο" pc) και χρειάζεται να καταναλώνονται πόροι του συστήματος για να ανταποκρίνεται σωστά το αντιβιοτικό και τα παράγωγά του.

Επιτέλους, όλοι δε μπορούμε να μπούμε στο ίδιο σακί με τις αηδίες που μας πουλάει η Micro$oft. ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ.

----------


## haHa

> ...
> Εξ ου και η (για μένα) χαμένη, πια, αξιοπιστία της... Βίβλου. Διαβάζω το Macworld από την πρώτη ημέρα που άνοιξα ένα mac (το σωτήριον έτος 1992). Δεν ανέχομαι σε ένα έγκυρο έντυπο, που περνά όλα τα μηχανήματα από εξαντλητικά test κι αποτελεί οδηγό αγοράς για πολύ κόσμο να μην αναφέρει -εξ όσων γνωρίζω, τουλάχιστον- ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό ζήτημα.


*Ειναι φως φαναρι οτι ουσιαστικα κρυβεται δακτυλος της Apple πισω απο αυτο.
*
Σοβαρο - ξεσοβαρο (που κατα την αποψη μου ειναι σοβαρο,γιατι ειναι αισθητα πιο αργη η καρτα γραφικων 
και προσπαθει να πλασσαρει τον imac οτι εχει επιδοσεις σταθερου , οταν εχει επιδοσεις φορητου, αφου εχει cpu,μνημες,vga,dvd-r φορητου ) ,
δεν ειναι σωστο να κρυβεις κατι τετοιο.
Ακομα και πιο απλο πραγμα να ηταν...

Και το κακο οτι οι αρκετοι μακαδες διαβαζουν και πιστευουν με προσηλωση αυτα τα site
και τα θεωρουν αξιοπιστα.




> Φούντωσε η μάχη!
> 
> Έχετε πλακωθεί εδώ με τις κάρτες γραφικών, *λες και τα μηλαράκια είναι για παιχνίδια.* Ρε παιδιά, όπως και το linux, έτσι και το Mac OSX, δεν προσανατολίζεται στα παιχνίδια, πάρτε το χαμπάρι επιτέλους.


Παντως εδω διαφημιση οτι ειναι και για παιχνιδια κανει η apple.

Το θεμα δεν ειναι αν ειναι για παιχνιδια, το θεμα ειναι οτι μας κοροιδευει η apple
και μερικοι αντι να την κραξουν χοντρα ,βρισκουν δικαιολογιες τυπου "δεν ειναι για παιχνιδια".
Εδω μας κοροιδευουν μπροστα στα ματια μας και εμεις συνεχιζουμε την τυφλη υπερασπιση της apple. Τι να πω!!


Και το λεω αυτο γιατι πολυ σπανια αναφερουν για παραδειγμα τα χοντρα προβληματα που ειχε ο macbook/pro στην αρχη.
Αυτο που αναφερουν συνηθως ειναι ποσο ευχαριστημενοι ειναι οι χρηστες και κρυβουν τη συχνοτητα των προβληματων των προιοντων της apple.




Για παραδειγμα πολυ θα πουν οτι τα powerbook ειναι απο τα λαπτοπ με τα λιγοτερα προβληματα.
Εγω δεν εχω δει απο κοντα powerbook, αλλα τα απειρα προβληματα που εχω δει απο κοντα σε macbook/pro,
δεν μπορουν παρα να με βαλουν σε σκεψεις.

Και παρολο που δε ξερω καν την αξιοπιστια του παρακατω site , για καποιον λογο με κανουν να τους πιστεψω ή εστω να το ψαξω
και να μην ακουω τον καθε μακα που λεει οτι δε βγαζουν συχνα προβληματα τα apple.
Γιατι οταν εχεις δει και απο πρωτο χερι αλλα και απο μαρτυριες αλλων τα προβληματα των macbook/pro , ειναι λογικο να μην μπορεις να πιστεψεις μερικους μακαδες που φορανε παρωπιδες.






> Γιατί το να αγοράσω ένα pc, και ο ένας απο τους δυο πυρήνες να ασχολείται με το αντιβιοτικό, συγνώμη, κορόιδο ήμουν τόσα χρόνια, αλλά επιτέλους ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ μου. Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε, pc που τρέχει αντιβιοτικά,firewalls,anti-trojan,anti-worm,anti-gay, *είναι εξορισμού αργό*(σε σύγκριση με ένα "ελεύθερο" pc) και χρειάζεται να καταναλώνονται πόροι του συστήματος για να ανταποκρίνεται σωστά το αντιβιοτικό και τα παράγωγά του.


Καποιοι συνεχιζουν να λενε τα δικα τους.

Δηλαδη εσυ θεωρεις οτι επειδη το δικο μου *pc* (η οποιοδηποτε pc με 2GB Ram,raid ή και χωρις raid,καλη καρτα γραφιων ,καλες μνημες κια καλη cpu, συνολο 900 ευρω) *εχει antivirus και firewall*(βασικα firewall δεν εχω γιατι εχω ρουτερ, αλλα πες οτι ειχα)
*ειναι πιο αργο απο εναν imac σε video conversion,παιχνιδια 3D, μεταφορα αρχειων,photoshop,dvd authoring,viewing hd 1080 video trailers??*
Ελεος!!

Ολα αυτα που ειπες εδω ναι να συμφωνησουμε:



> α)σταθερότητα,
> β)ευκολία χειρισμού
> γ)ανοσία στους ιούς
> δ)περιφερειακές συσκευές λειτουργούν αμέσως
> ε) βασίζεται στο UNIX.
> στ)αθόρυβη λειτουργία


αλλα οχι και παλι να μιλας για ταχυτητα..

Βλεπετε γιατι λεμε οτι μερικοι φορουν παρωπιδες..

----------


## kadronarxis

Τα μηχανάκια της apple δεν τα έφτιαξε ο Μεγαλοδύναμος, ούτε διοικείται απο τον Θεό(εδώ βέβαια, επιτρέψτε μου, να έχω αμφιβολίες   :Razz: ).

Και προβλήματα θα παρουσιάζουν, και θα δημιουργούνται, και θα διορθώνονται. Αυτό δε μειώνει σε τίποτα, μια εταιρεία η οποία όταν ανακοίνωσε τον ερχομό του iPhone, κολοσσοί όπως Nokia-Sony Ericsson, ανακοίνωσαν ότι η αγορά των κινητών θα υποστεί ριζικές μεταβολές(μέχρι και η micro$oft θα βγάλει δικό της). Βγήκαν φήμες για καινούργιο σχεδιασμό iMac, και αμέσως βγήκαν κάποια πρωτότυπα στην πιάτσα, που αν τα δει κάποιος, θα λιποθυμήσει.

Το ποιος κινεί τα νήματα στην τεχνολογία υπολογιστών, δε χωράει αμφοβολία.

Μόνο mac, τέλος.

----------


## haHa

> ...
> 
> Το *ποιος κινεί τα νήματα στην τεχνολογία υπολογιστών, δε χωράει αμφοβολία.
> * 
> Μόνο mac, τέλος.


Οι παρωπιδες σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο!!

Το 10% παγκοσμιως κινει τα νηματα του υπολοιπου 90%.
Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε..

----------


## PlanB

> Παντως εδω διαφημιση οτι ειναι και για παιχνιδια κανει η apple.


haHa, τα mac κάνουν μιά χαρά για παιχνίδια, εάν δεν κυνηγάς τα framerates και τις απόλυτες επιδόσεις. Εγώ παίζω θαυμάσια (μέσω Boot Camp).

Αν και πριν από τέσσερεις ημέρες αγόρασα PS3  :Worthy:  και θα αργήσω να φορτώσω ξανά WinXP... Ο kadronarxis μιλά για κονσόλες και, από μένα, δικαιώνεται!




> πολυ σπανια αναφερουν για παραδειγμα τα χοντρα προβληματα που ειχε ο macbook/pro στην αρχη.


Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως δεν είμαι φανατικός, γι' αυτό σε παρακαλώ μην το παρεξηγήσεις: Το MacBookPro μου δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα ώσπου εγκατέστησα WinXP!

Τότε απέκτησε το μοναδικό πρόβλημα από το οποίο υποφέρουν τα 1st build MBPs: ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία -αλλά μόνον όταν δούλευα Windows. Και όχι μόνο παιχνίδια, που "εξαντλούν" επεξεργαστές και κάρτες γραφικών, ακόμη κι όταν σέρφαρα στο Internet!

Τελικά λύθηκε όταν απεγκατέστησα το BootCamp, το οποίο έβαλα ξανά μετά την κυκλοφορία ενός update από την Αpple που έλυνε το πρόβλημα.

Κατά τα άλλα, το MBP μου είναι (χτύπα ξύλο) γερό!

Σημ.: kadronarxis, τα έξι σημεία που αναφέρεις είναι ,εν ολίγοις, οι λόγοι που με κάνουν να αγαπώ τα macs.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gogos

Καταρχήν ο imac είναι ένας desktop υπολογιστής που έχει επιδόσεις φορητού: αυτό κανείς δεν το αρνήθηκε και δεν είχε αντίθετη άποψη ή εκτός και άν είναι χαζός και δεν το βλέπει :Whistle: 
Το να γίνεται όμως τέτοιο θάψιμο της apple δεν έχω ξαναδεί.... Ένα όνομα δεν λέει σωστά ρε παιδιά....άν πάρουμε όλες τις εταιρίες χ,ψ,ω κοκ. τί πρέπει να πούμε δηλαδή? <<Άχ αυτές οι άχρηστες οι εταιρείες που δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο εκτός απο το να μας κοροϊδεύουν και και και.....
Βεβαίως είμαι υπέρ της άποψης για κάθε εταιρεία να της τα βγάζουμε όλα έξω αλλά *ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ 30+ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΟΗΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ* 
Έλεος πια....

----------


## nikostheater

Εχω ακουσει απιστευτες ανοησιες εδω απο ανθρωπους που νομιζουν οτι οπως εχουν μαθει απο τα windows ετσι πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζουν και τα μηχανηματα της Apple,αδιαφορωντας για το γεγονος οτι απευθυνονται σε τελειως διαφορετικο κοινο.
Ο Wan παντως εχει καταντησει ο Dvorak του φορουμ οσον αφορα τα mac,τρολλ κανονικο..

----------


## hemlock

> Εχω ακουσει απιστευτες ανοησιες εδω απο ανθρωπους που νομιζουν οτι οπως εχουν μαθει απο τα windows ετσι πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζουν και τα μηχανηματα της Apple,αδιαφορωντας για το γεγονος οτι απευθυνονται σε τελειως διαφορετικο κοινο.
> Ο Wan παντως εχει καταντησει ο Dvorak του φορουμ οσον αφορα τα mac,τρολλ κανονικο..


Kατσε λιγο ρε μεγαλε...Δε μιλας σοβαρα ετσι?
Σε ποιους απεθυνoνται τα μηχανακια της Apple? :Wink:

----------


## DrEthernet

Φίλε gogo, προσωπικά έχω μείνει έκπληκτος γιατί η παραπλανητική διαφήμιση είναι απάτη και με μια καλή μήνυση μπορούν να τους πάρουν και τα σώβρακα. Δεν είναι "απλά ένα όνομα". Η ουσιαστικότερη διαφορά της desktop Χ1600 με την mobility είναι στο clock speed (αν κι εκτός από τις τιμές του haha δεν έχω τσεκάρει αλλού, τον τσέκαρα στις άλλες πληροφορίες που έδινε, οπότε για αυτό απλά θα τον πιστέψω). Μικρή μεν διαφορά για τους πολλούς αλλά για κάποιους ουσιαστική. Γι' αυτό και πρέπει να αναγράφεται στα specs του μηχανήματος.

Έχω μια φίλη δικηγόρο στη Νέα Υόρκη χωρίς να αστειεύομαι θα της ζητήσω να το κοιτάξει!

Ανάλογη μήνυση κατά της Dell. Πωλούσαν in-house tech support, πράγμα το οποίο και πραγματοποιούσαν.

----------


## haHa

> haHa, τα mac κάνουν μιά χαρά για παιχνίδια, εάν δεν κυνηγάς τα framerates και τις απόλυτες επιδόσεις. Εγώ παίζω θαυμάσια (μέσω Boot Camp).


Πρωτον και βασικο για τα ματια σου:
Να παιζεις στη native αναλυση ακομα και τα παιχνιδια.
Αυτη ειναι 1440x900 για 15" macbook  pro και 1680x1050 για 17" macbook pro και 20" iMac.

Ε δυστυχως σε αυτες τις αναλυσεις δυσκολεονται παρα πολυ οι x1600 σε καινουρια παιχνιδια.
Ουσιαστικα μερικα απλα δεν παιζονται..Ακομα και το quake 4 που ειναι παιχνιδι 1.5 ετους μετα δυσκολιας το παιζει σε 1680x1050
Δεν κυνηγαμε τις επιδοσεις..






> Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως δεν είμαι φανατικός, γι' αυτό σε παρακαλώ μην το παρεξηγήσεις: Το MacBookPro μου δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα ώσπου εγκατέστησα WinXP!


Δε διαφωνω, δεν εχουν ολοι προβληματα.
Απλα πολλοι εχουν βγει και εχουν πει οτι ειναι ελαχιστοι αυτοι που εχουν προβληματα, ενω πιθανον θα εχουν παει ηδη μερικες φορες για service.




> Τελικά λύθηκε όταν απεγκατέστησα το BootCamp, το οποίο έβαλα ξανά *μετά την κυκλοφορία ενός update από την Αpple που έλυνε το πρόβλημα.*


Που απλα κανει ενα ανεμιστηρακι να δουλευει μονιμα σε χαμηλες στροφες.
Καποιοι θα βγουν και θα πουν οτι τα macbook pro ειναι αθορυβα.
Ε λοιπον, δεν ειναι τοσο αθορυβα οσο τα πολλα αλλα laptop.
Γιατι στα περισσοτερα laptop που εχω δει(οχι τελειως φθηνιαρικα, τυπου turbox-,acer)
ο ανεμιστηρας δε δουλευει μονιμα.
Στο macbook pro τωρα πια δουλευει μονιμα σε χαμηλες στροφες,αλλα ενα φυσιματακι το βραδυ στην ησυχια το ακους! :Wink: 
Σε αλλα laptop δεν ακους ουτε αυτο.






> ...
> Το να γίνεται όμως τέτοιο θάψιμο της apple δεν έχω ξαναδεί.... *Ένα όνομα δεν λέει σωστά ρε παιδιά....*


Αν το ελεγε καταλαθως , να τη συγχωρουσαμε.Εδω μας κοροιδευει!

Καποιοι δυστυχως συνεχιζουν λοιπον να φορουν παρωπιδες.....





> Φίλε gogo, *προσωπικά έχω μείνει έκπληκτος γιατί η παραπλανητική διαφήμιση είναι απάτη και με μια καλή μήνυση μπορούν να τους πάρουν και τα σώβρακα.* ... *Γι' αυτό και πρέπει να αναγράφεται στα specs του μηχανήματος.
> *


Ετσι ακριβως,δε γινεται να μας κοροιδευουν και εμεις μετα να τους δικαιολογουμε...
Εισαι σωστος!

----------


## gogos

> Καποιοι δυστυχως συνεχιζουν λοιπον να φορουν παρωπιδες.....


Ά ναί και ποιοί είναι αυτοί?

----------


## kadronarxis

Ένα καλό(σκέτο καλό) site για μια σύγκριση, unbiased όπως γράφει:

αρχική σελίδα:
www.xvsxp.com

εισαγωγή:
http://www.xvsxp.com/introduction/intro.php

τελικό σκόρ: 
http://www.xvsxp.com/finalscore/index.php

(πάνω δεξιά, υπάρχει μενού επιλογών)

Όσον αφορά τη σύγκριση Vista MacOSX, ενα independent site γράφει:

http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=196800670

Καληνύχτα σας κύριοι.

----------


## thePrince

> Ένα καλό(σκέτο καλό) site για μια σύγκριση, unbiased όπως γράφει:
> 
> αρχική σελίδα:
> www.xvsxp.com
> 
> εισαγωγή:
> http://www.xvsxp.com/introduction/intro.php
> 
> τελικό σκόρ: 
> ...


* Φυσικά* απουσιάζει από την «σύγκριση» μια πολύ σημαντική δυνατότητα των Windows: *Παιχνίδια*! Αλλά ξέχασα, ο Mac είναι μόνο για δουλειά...




> Όσον αφορά τη σύγκριση Vista MacOSX, ενα independent site γράφει:
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=196800670
> 
> Καληνύχτα σας κύριοι.


Απόψεις, σεβαστές μεν αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε τι ισχύει μ' αυτές... Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## WAntilles

Φυσικά απουσιάζει από τη σύγκριση καί το Linux.

Αλλά ξέχασα.

Εκεί θα τα βρουν σκούρα και τους συμφέρει μόνιμα να το ξεχνούν.

----------


## kadronarxis

χεχεχεχε.

prince, 
προς το παρόν, ΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ στην WWDC, στις 11 Ιουνίου.


ΥΓ: δεν μας συμφέρει η σύγκριση.... δεν πειράζει.
ΥΓ: πάμε άλλη μια φορά:

http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=196800670

----------


## gogos

> * Φυσικά* απουσιάζει από την «σύγκριση» μια πολύ σημαντική δυνατότητα των Windows: *Παιχνίδια*! Αλλά ξέχασα, ο Mac είναι μόνο για δουλειά...


Ακόμα υπάρχουν λίγα αλλά πολύ καλά παιχνίδια για macintosh.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω...ο mac pro ακόμη και τα ανερχόμενα macbook pro είναι μια χαρά και για παιχνίδια. Γιατί παλεύετε οτι τα μακ δεν είναι για παιχνίδια?

----------


## haHa

Και μην ξεχνατε οτι συγκρινει τις ενσωματωμενες λυσεις, που τα mac ειναι πιο μπροστα.
Αλλα δυστυχως μεχρι εκει.Οι εναλλακτικες εφαρμογες mac για τα πραγματα που συγκρινει το αρθρο,δεν αξιζουν.

Αντιθετα στα windows,μπορει να μην αξιζουν τοσο οι ενσωματωμενες , αλλα οι 3rd party ειναι πολλες και πολυ δυνατες.

Αλλα συγκρινουμε οτι μας βολευει.



*Αλλα τι μιλαμε, εδω δεν μπορουν να παιξουν video full screen απο default* 
(χωρις να πληρωσουν εξτρα λεφτα και χωρις να καταφυγουν στο front row που ειναι αργο-δυσχρηστο για να παιξεις μεμονωμενα αρχεια video full screen)
Και μιλαμε μετα για ευχρηστια και δυνατοτητες...

*Εδω πρεπει να πληρωσουν και να τρεχουν σε μαγαζια για να εχουν το αυτονοητο, το tv-out!!*






> ...Γιατί παλεύετε οτι τα μακ δεν είναι για παιχνίδια?


Για αυτο που βλεπεις στο τελος.

26 fps και 23 fps για τον καινουριο iMac Core 2 Duo 2.16 με ati x1600 σε σωστη υψηλη αναλυση.(αν και θα επρεπε να τα ειχαν σε wide 1680x1050,  αλλα οι επιδοσεις ειναι ιδιες περιπου)

Τα νουμερα ειναι τραγικα(και ειναι το average fps σκεφτειτε), ειδικα αν αναρωτηθεις οτι αυτο το μηχανημα κανει 1500 ευρω+

----------


## thePrince

> χεχεχεχε.
> 
> prince, 
> προς το παρόν, ΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ στην WWDC, στις 11 Ιουνίου.
> 
> ΥΓ: δεν μας συμφέρει η σύγκριση.... δεν πειράζει.
> ΥΓ: πάμε άλλη μια φορά:
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/news/...leID=196800670


Αν είμασταν μεταξύ μας θα σου έλεγα κάτι για τις 11 Ιουνίου...  :Whistle: 



Off Topic


		Μπορείς να πιστεύεις (και να διαβάζεις) ότι θέλεις για τα Vista αλλά εγώ βλέπω πως, μετά από μόλις 3 μήνες επίσημης κυκλοφορίας, τα Vista έχουν ήδη το 3% της αγοράς - ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο από των MacIntel (που κυκλοφορούν ήδη πόσο; ένα χρόνο; ), είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι!

Παρεπιπτόντως, τα σVista μου στοίχισαν 15€ (γνήσια φυσικά) - θέλεις να μας πεις πόσο θα σου στοιχίσει το «νέο» σου λειτουργικό σύστημα;
	





> Ακόμα υπάρχουν λίγα αλλά πολύ καλά παιχνίδια για macintosh.
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω...ο mac pro ακόμη και τα ανερχόμενα macbook pro είναι μια χαρά και για παιχνίδια. Γιατί παλεύετε οτι τα μακ δεν είναι για παιχνίδια?


...
EDIT: με πρόλαβε ο haHa.

----------


## nikostheater

Μια χαρα full screen μπορω να δω στο mac mou.
Αν σε ενδιαφερουν τα παιχνιδια καλως.κανεις δεν ειπε οτι τα μακ ειναι παιχνιδομηχανες.
Αλλα εσυ εχεις κανει τα fps σημαια σου.
Aφου θες παιχνιδια στην τελικη,μεινε με την Microsoft η παρε κονσολα.
Αμαν πια με τις βλακειες σας.
Βαλε και τα βιστα αμα θες,εμεις εδω βολευομαστε μια χαρουλα με το Tiger χωρις να μας τρωει cpu cycles το drm.

----------


## thePrince

> ...εμεις εδω βολευομαστε μια χαρουλα με το Tiger χωρις να μας τρωει cpu cycles το drm.


Θα περιμένω την απάντηση του WAntilles  :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## nikostheater

Eγω παλι δεν την περιμενω καθολου.Ξερω τι θα πει.
Αδιαφορο με αφηνει η αποψη καποιου που εχει γνωμη για ενα συστημα που εχει δει μονο σε φωτογραφιες.

----------


## hemlock

> Μια χαρα full screen μπορω να δω στο mac mou.
> Αν σε ενδιαφερουν τα παιχνιδια καλως.κανεις δεν ειπε οτι τα μακ ειναι παιχνιδομηχανες.
> Αλλα εσυ εχεις κανει τα fps σημαια σου.
> Aφου θες παιχνιδια στην τελικη,μεινε με την Microsoft η παρε κονσολα.
> Αμαν πια με τις βλακειες σας.
> Βαλε και τα βιστα αμα θες,εμεις εδω βολευομαστε μια χαρουλα με το Tiger χωρις να μας τρωει cpu cycles το drm.


Και τι να κανουμε σημαια?
Μηπως το οτι εχουμε και χρησιμοποιουμε ποντικακια 3ων πληκτρων?
Μηπως το οτι μπορουμε να αγοραζουμε οτι ειδους hardware (απο Noname μεχρι και τα ποιο επωνυμα) θελουμε?
Και βεβαια θα κανουμε σημαια μας τις καρτες γραφικων...Ειναι βασικη ασχολια μυρίων χρηστων,"εσυ" αποτελεις μειονοτητα αν θυμασε καλα...

----------


## WAntilles

> Eγω παλι δεν την περιμενω καθολου.Ξερω τι θα πει.


Και γω είμαι περίεργος τί θα πει.  :Thinking:

----------


## DrEthernet

Παιδιά, το λειτουργικό σύστημα συγκρίνουμε και όχι το hardware που πουλάει η Apple αν και στη παρούσα φάση για να τρέξεις Mac OS X απροβλημάτιστα θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις hardware της Apple.

Όλο το ζουμί και η μοναδική αιτία που υπάρχει όλη αυτή η διαμάχη είναι το OS X.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, εφαρμογές, παιχνίδια, περιφερειακά και δυνατότητες του hardware είναι κάτι το οποίο αλλάζει καθημερινώς και σήμερα μπορεί να μην υπάρχει πληθώρα από τίτλους παιχνιδιών για Macintosh, αλλά αύριο μπορεί, όπως και τα specs των Mac αναβαθμίζονται συχνά.

Αυτό που είναι άξιο λόγου και το οποίο συνεχώς βελτιώνεται είναι το OS X.
Πάρτε το χαμπάρι.

----------


## hemlock

> Παιδιά, το λειτουργικό σύστημα συγκρίνουμε και όχι το hardware που πουλάει η Apple αν και στη παρούσα φάση για να τρέξεις Mac OS X απροβλημάτιστα θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις hardware της Apple.
> 
> Όλο το ζουμί και η μοναδική αιτία που υπάρχει όλη αυτή η διαμάχη είναι το OS X.
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, εφαρμογές, παιχνίδια, περιφερειακά και δυνατότητες του hardware είναι κάτι το οποίο αλλάζει καθημερινώς και σήμερα μπορεί να μην υπάρχει πληθώρα από τίτλους παιχνιδιών για Macintosh, αλλά αύριο μπορεί όπως και τα specs των Mac αναβαθμίζονται συχνά.
> 
> Αυτό που είναι άξιο λόγου και το οποίο συνεχώς βελτιώνεται είναι το OS X.
> Πάρτε το χαμπάρι.


Λυσε μου αλλη μια απορια...
Γιατι ντε και καλα πρεπει να παινευετε το Boot camp?
Εχετε βρει κατι στα wins που σας αρεσε-εξυπηρετησε-βολεψε?
Προς τι τοτε η "ανωτεροτητα " του OS X? Ειναι αραγε φαινομενη?

----------


## thePrince

> Αυτό που είναι άξιο λόγου και το οποίο συνεχώς βελτιώνεται είναι το OS X.
> Πάρτε το χαμπάρι.


Προφανώς βελτιώνεται -αυτό έλειπε- αλλά άξιο λόγου; Sorry, μάλλον πολύ κακό για το τίποτα!. Για κάποιον μπορεί να είναι η απάντηση στις προσευχές του (έχουμε νομίζω κάνα-δυό στο thread) αλλά εγώ, μετά από ολιγόωρη μεν αλλά καθημερινή σχεδόν χρήση δεν βρίσκω τίποτα να με τραβάει! Αντίθετα (αν οι τιμές ήταν λίγο πιο κοντά στο budget μου) θα γούσταρα έναν Mac Pro - χωρίς όμως το OS X! Γίνεται; Όχι; Κρίμα.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Λυσε μου αλλη μια απορια...
> Γιατι ντε και καλα πρεπει να παινευετε το Boot camp?
> Εχετε βρει κατι στα wins που σας αρεσε-εξυπηρετησε-βολεψε?
> Προς τι τοτε η "ανωτεροτητα " του OS X? Ειναι αραγε φαινομενη?


Το Βoot Camp ουσιαστικά είναι ένας wizard που σου φτιάχνει το partition στο δίσκο σου για να εγκαταστήσεις τα Windows και σου καίει ένα CD με τα drivers που θα χρειαστείς μετά την εγκατάσταση.

Για να απαντήσω όμως στην ερώτησή σου, το σπουδαιότερο πράγμα που έχει προσφέρει η δυνατότητα του να τρέχει natively το μηχάνημα Windows είναι ότι μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να νιώθει εξασφαλισμένος ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα, εάν χρειαστεί, να το κάνει Ιδίως κάποιος που έχει μάθει μια ζωή στα Windows, νιώθει λιγότερο έξω από τα νερά του. Εν ολίγοις, αφού θα σκάσει ένα σεβαστό ποσό για να αγοράσει ένα μηχάνημα για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, να είναι σίγουρος πως θα την κάνει τουλάχιστον όπως ήξερε τόσο καιρό. Γι' αυτό και με τα Macintel το market share της Apple ανέβηκε 3%...

Προσωπικά ενώ έχω εγκαταστήσει τα Windows και στο σπίτι και στο MacBook Pro δεν τα ανοίγω σχεδόν ποτέ. Τελευταία φορά που bootάρα σε XP ήταν πριν κανα μήνα που κυκλοφόρησε το C&C3 και το φόρτωσα για να το δω. Έπαιξα μισή ώρα το έκλεισα κι αυτό ήταν.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Προφανώς βελτιώνεται -αυτό έλειπε- αλλά άξιο λόγου; Sorry, μάλλον πολύ κακό για το τίποτα!. Για κάποιον μπορεί να είναι η απάντηση στις προσευχές του (έχουμε νομίζω κάνα-δυό στο thread) αλλά εγώ, μετά από ολιγόωρη μεν αλλά καθημερινή σχεδόν χρήση δεν βρίσκω τίποτα να με τραβάει! Αντίθετα (αν οι τιμές ήταν λίγο πιο κοντά στο budget μου) θα γούσταρα έναν Mac Pro - χωρίς όμως το OS X! Γίνεται; Όχι; Κρίμα.


Για να σε "τραβήξει" θα πρέπει να το μάθεις, όπως, φαντάζομαι, έχεις μάθει και τα Windows.  Όταν μάθεις όλες τις ευκολίες που παρέχει το λειτουργικό, όλα τα shortcuts και σου γίνουν συνήθειο όπως σου έχουν γίνει τα XP, τότε θα βλέπεις το logo της Microsoft και θα σου γυρνάει το μάτι.

----------


## hemlock

> Το Βoot Camp ουσιαστικά είναι ένας wizard που σου φτιάχνει το partition στο δίσκο σου για να εγκαταστήσεις τα Windows και σου καίει ένα CD με τα drivers που θα χρειαστείς μετά την εγκατάσταση.
> 
> Για να απαντήσω όμως στην ερώτησή σου, το σπουδαιότερο πράγμα που έχει προσφέρει η δυνατότητα του να τρέχει natively το μηχάνημα Windows είναι ότι μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να νιώθει εξασφαλισμένος ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα, εάν χρειαστεί, να το κάνει Ιδίως κάποιος που έχει μάθει μια ζωή στα Windows, νιώθει λιγότερο έξω από τα νερά του. Εν ολίγοις, αφού θα σκάσει ένα σεβαστό ποσό για να αγοράσει ένα μηχάνημα για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, να είναι σίγουρος πως θα την κάνει τουλάχιστον όπως ήξερε τόσο καιρό. Γι' αυτό και με τα Macintel το market share της Apple ανέβηκε 3%...
> 
> Προσωπικά ενώ έχω εγκαταστήσει τα Windows και στο σπίτι και στο MacBook Pro δεν τα ανοίγω σχεδόν ποτέ. Τελευταία φορά που bootάρα σε XP ήταν πριν κανα μήνα που κυκλοφόρησε το C&C3 και το φόρτωσα για να το δω. Έπαιξα μισή ώρα το έκλεισα κι αυτό ήταν.


Στα λογια μου ερχεσαι...
Στο οτι χωρις τα wins δεν μπορει κανενας σας/μας/τους(Linuxαδες)...Ποια ειναι αυτη η εξασφαλιση που σου δινουν τα wins? Μηπως το extra partition? 
"Εσεις" οι κατοχοι Mac δεν την ακολουθητε αυτη την τακτικη?

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Άκρη δεν βγαίνει, όπως έχετε καταλάβει. Καθένας την γυρνάει την κουβέντα όπου θέλει.
Γνώμη μου: Ο Mac δεν είναι παιχνιδομηχανή. Προσοχή, όχι δεν τρέχει παιχνίδια, τα τρέχει, και για τα δεδομένα μου, αρκετά καλά. Σκεφτείτε ότι έχω ακόμα Radeon 9700 στο PB μου και δεν τρέχω κάθε εξάμηνο για κάρτα γραφικών και επεξεργαστή. Βέβαια δεν είμαι gamer, αν ήμουν θα έπαιρνα μάλλον κονσόλα. Αλλά έτσι γενικά κι αόριστα που το θέτετε, "παιχνίδια", δεν έχει νόημα. Πείτε ρε σεις: "Δεν έχετε ούτε ποδοσφαιράκι ούτε NFS (Need For Speed, το Network File System παίζει κανονικά ;-)), ούτε CS." Άλλωστε, χωρίς να βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά, η υλοποίηση της OpenGL στο MacOS δεν επιτρέπει την ανάπτυξη των παιχνιδιών έτσι όπως γίνεται στα Win με το DirextX.
Και για πέστε μας ρε παίδες, σας παρακαλώ πολύ, ποιές είναι οι 3rd Party εφαρμογές που τις χρειάζεται ο καθημερινός άνθρωπος και δεν τις έχει στον Mac; Το Nero ή το WinAmp;

Ε, κι εσύ δεν έχεις Logic Pro, κι εγώ δεν έχω Sonar. Δεν έχεις iLife. Δεν έχεις σταθερό πυρήνα. Δεν έχεις ντιζάιν. Δεν έχεις QuartzExtreme. Δεν έχεις Final Cut και δεν έχω Premiere. Άντε να σφυρίξουμε και την παράταση και να πάμε στα πέναλτυ.

ΥΓ: Αυτό με τις Mobility είναι σοβαρό, πολύ σοβαρό. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι η Apple άφησε να γίνει κάτι τόσο πασιφανές. Αν ισχύει, προβλέπω πολύ τζέρτζελο...
ΥΓ2: Με Linux δεν συγκρίνουμε. Δεν έχουμε σχέση με σ/μ, παίζουμε σε άλλη κατηγορία.
ΥΓ3: WAn, τα τεκμήριά σου παρακαλώ.

Edit: Μην γενικεύετε, δεν χρησιμοποιούν όλοι Windows στα MacIntel τους. Κάποιοι δεν έχουν καν MacIntel. Γεγονός είναι ότι με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, μπορείς να δουλέψεις θαυμάσια χωρίς τα Windows. Τα Windows δεν μας χρειάζονται.

----------


## thePrince

> Για να σε "τραβήξει" θα πρέπει να το μάθεις, όπως, φαντάζομαι, έχεις μάθει και τα Windows.  Όταν μάθεις όλες τις ευκολίες που παρέχει το λειτουργικό, όλα τα shortcuts και σου γίνουν συνήθειο όπως σου έχουν γίνει τα XP, τότε θα βλέπεις το logo της Microsoft και θα σου γυρνάει το μάτι.


Λάθος, για να με τραβήξει θα πρέπει να μου προσφέρει περισσότερα από τα Windows σε λιγότερο χρόνο και με λιγότερο κόπο. Δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα από αυτά. Ίσως το OS X να μην απευθύνεται σε έμπειρους χρήστες; Δε νομίζω, κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει. Τεμπέλης πάντως δεν είμαι και δεν βαριέμαι να μαθαίνω νέα πράγματα - αρκεί να υπάρχει λόγος. Πριν πιάσω στα χέρια μου το X είχα την, λανθασμένη, εντύπωση πως πρόκειται για _useless eye candy_. Τώρα ξέρω ότι ναι μεν *δεν* είναι useless αλλά *δεν* μου κάνει. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει. Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Μα ναι, τα Windows σου προσφέρουν πάντα κάτι παραπάνω από το MacOS X.

Ιούς.

και αντιβιοτικά.

----------


## thePrince

> Μα ναι, τα Windows σου προσφέρουν πάντα κάτι παραπάνω από το MacOS X.
> 
> Ιούς.
> 
> και αντιβιοτικά.


Μάλιστα. Θα το μεταβιβάσω σε κάποιον που έχει σχετικό πρόβλημα διότι *εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ*! Και όχι, δεν πήρα χθες το πρώτο μου πισι.

----------


## hemlock

> Μα ναι, τα Windows σου προσφέρουν πάντα κάτι παραπάνω από το MacOS X.
> 
> Ιούς.
> 
> και αντιβιοτικά.


Σε αυτους ,τους συνηδιτοποιημενους χρηστες, που απευθυνεται το OS X δε νομιζω να κολανε ολα αυτα που εγραψες...Μαλλον για αλλη ρατζα χρηστών μιλας.

----------


## WAntilles

> Δεν έχεις ντιζάιν.


Κι είχα μια σκασίλα για τα σπόιλερ και τις αεροτομές.




> Δεν έχεις QuartzExtreme.


Τί είναι αυτό;  :Thinking:  

Ρολόι καρπού;  :Thinking:  




> Αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι η Apple άφησε να γίνει κάτι τόσο πασιφανές.


Δηλαδή άλλα λιγότερο "πασιφανή", τα αφήνει να γίνονται;  :Thinking:  




> Με Linux δεν συγκρίνουμε. Δεν έχουμε σχέση με σ/μ, παίζουμε σε άλλη κατηγορία.


Τί είναι το "σ/μ";

----------


## DrEthernet

> Στα λογια μου ερχεσαι...
> Στο οτι χωρις τα wins δεν μπορει κανενας σας/μας/τους(Linuxαδες)...Ποια ειναι αυτη η εξασφαλιση που σου δινουν τα wins? Μηπως το extra partition? 
> "Εσεις" οι κατοχοι Mac δεν την ακολουθητε αυτη την τακτικη?


Όχι, το ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί να τρέξεις την Χ εφαρμογή που είναι win only όπως π.χ. ένα φορολογικό ελληνικό πρόγραμμα που έχει αναπτυχθεί από ελληνική εταιρεία η οποία αγνοεί καν την ύπαρξη του Macintosh σαν πλατφόρμα. Μα επιτέλους, πρέπει να λέμε και τα αυτονόητα;

Και ξεκολλάτε με τα εγώ κι εγώ εκείνο κι εγώ το άλλο. Πλέον οι υπολογιστές δεν αγοράζονται μόνο από εταιρείες ως σταθμοί εργασίας κι από computer enthusiasts, αλλά αγοράζονται και από ανθρώπους που θέλουν να αποθηκεύουν τις φωτογραφίες τους που τράβηξαν με την ψηφιακή τους κάμερα, να μοντάρουν το βιντεάκι από τα βαφτίσια του παιδιού τους, να γράψουν κανα blog για το τελευταίο βιβλίο που διάβασαν και να επικοινωνήσουν με τη θεία Σούλα στην Αυστραλία. Εαν βάλεις έναν από αυτόυς μπροστά στα XP για  μια ώρα χωρίς αντιβιοτικό, ετοιμάσου για format.

----------


## thePrince

> Εαν βάλεις έναν από αυτόυς μπροστά στα XP για  μια ώρα χωρίς αντιβιοτικό, ετοιμάσου για format.


Πιθανότατα, αν το πρώτο που κάνουν είναι λίγη τσόντα, κάνα warez και άνοιγμα όλων των attachments από αποστολείς που δεν γνωρίζουν... και μετά φταίνε τα Windows! Είναι σα να μην φοράς κράνος στο δίκυκλο, άμα πέσεις και σπάσεις τα μούτρα σου φταίει η μηχανή; Γι'αυτό λέμε ότι τα Mac είναι για ψηφιακά αναλφάβητους, οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουν ανάγκη αντιβιοτικού!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Πιθανότατα, αν το πρώτο που κάνουν είναι λίγη τσόντα, κάνα warez και άνοιγμα όλων των attachments από αποστολείς που δεν γνωρίζουν... και μετά φταίνε τα Windows! Είναι σα να μην φοράς κράνος στο δίκυκλο, άμα πέσεις και σπάσεις τα μούτρα σου φταίει η μηχανή; Γι'αυτό λέμε ότι τα Mac είναι για ψηφιακά αναλφάβητους, οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουν ανάγκη αντιβιοτικού!


Όχι, φταίει το κράτος που δεν έχει ασφαλτοστρώσει σωστά τους δρόμους. Έτσι και τα windows που σε στέλνουν ξεβράκωτο στην ηλεκτρονική λεωφόρο με τα αγγούρια...

Πάρε ένα Mac χωρίς αντιβιοτικό, χόρτασε όση τσόντα θες, άνοιξε όλα τα email που θα σκάσουν στο inbox σου, όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, απλά επειδή μπορείς να το κάνεις άφοβα, κατέβασε και ότι τραβάει η καρδιά σου. Θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτά χωρίς να έχεις ένα πρόγραμμα να σου τρώει resources με τα διάφορα services που θα έχει ανοιχτά για την προστασία σου.

Αν και ακόμη μια φορά κολλάμε στη λεπτομέρεια της λεπτομέρειας, αλλά κάτι τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες είναι που κάνουν την διαφορά...

----------


## WAntilles

> Εαν βάλεις έναν από αυτόυς μπροστά στα XP για  μια ώρα χωρίς αντιβιοτικό, ετοιμάσου για format.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

Αλλά η λύση δεν είναι να σε παρακολουθούν μέσω DRM κάθε λεπτό μέσα στο σπίτι σου από το αρχηγείο.

Όπως κάνει το Mac OSX.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
> 
> Αλλά η λύση δεν είναι να σε παρακολουθούν μέσω DRM κάθε λεπτό μέσα στο σπίτι σου από το αρχηγείο.


Κι εγώ συμφωνώ, γι' αυτό και δε θα βάλω Vista ούτε για πλάκα.

----------


## WAntilles

Έχεις όμως Mac OSX που είναι τα ίδια σε ό,τι αφορά την παρακολούθηση.

----------


## DrEthernet

Για να το λες, έτσι θα είναι...

----------


## hemlock

> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ, γι' αυτό και δε θα βάλω Vista ούτε για πλάκα.


Ετσι ,ετσι ειναι τα πραματα....Και με τις εμπορικες εφαρμογες που δεν τρεχουν σε αλλη πλατφορμα τι θα κανεις? :Wink:

----------


## gogos

> Μηπως το οτι εχουμε και χρησιμοποιουμε ποντικακια 3ων πληκτρων?


Γιατί το mighty mouse? 5




> Και βεβαια θα κανουμε σημαια μας τις καρτες γραφικων...Ειναι βασικη ασχολια μυρίων χρηστων,"εσυ" αποτελεις μειονοτητα αν θυμασε καλα...


ok εσείς κάντε σημαία τα παιχνιδάκια εγώ όμως θα κάνω αυτόν αυτόν αυτόν που επέλεξαν το macintosh για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους  γρήγορα χωρίς να ασχολούνται με το κάθε σφάλμα του λειτουργικού που τους εμποδίζει να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Χωρίς να έχουν ιούς και άχρηστα anti-virus που μόνο καθυστερεί τον υπολογιστή επιβαρύνοντάς τον. Όλα να έιναι έτοιμα και να μην χάνουν το χρόνο τους εγκαθιστώντας κάθε μικρο-εφαρμογή.... Απλά δουλεύει......

----------


## hemlock

> Γιατί το mighty mouse? 5
> 
> 
> 
> ok εσείς κάντε σημαία τα παιχνιδάκια εγώ όμως θα κάνω αυτόν αυτόν αυτόν που επέλεξαν το macintosh για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους ήρεμα, γρήγορα χωρίς να ασχολούνται με το κάθε σφάλμα του λειτουργικού που τους εμποδίζει να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.]


Αλλη ρατσα εσεις οι μηλαραδες....Τεχνοκρατες και εργασιομανεις...
Μου δειχνεις τι θα πει δουλευω με το pc/mac, εγω σου μιλαω για τους αλλους τους περισσοτερους που παιζουν παιχνιζακια...
Εχω δικιο σε αυτο που γραφω? Απαντησε μου γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ετσι ,ετσι ειναι τα πραματα....Και με τις εμπορικες εφαρμογες που δεν τρεχουν σε αλλη πλατφορμα τι θα κανεις?


Σαν ποια εφαρμογή;

Και ποια από τις 2 λύσεις δεν σου κάνει Boot Camp ή Parallels;

Και μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος επιτέλους τι σχέση έχει το DRM με την παρακολούθηση;
Το ένα έχει να κάνει με την προστασία και τη διαχείριση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Το άλλο γίνεται με ένα απλό σύστημα τύπου Remote Desktop Connection... Δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει το ένα για να υπάρχει το άλλο... Κάποιος, please?

----------


## hemlock

> Σαν ποια εφαρμογή;
> 
> Και ποια από τις 2 λύσεις δεν σου κάνει Boot Camp ή Parallels;
> 
> Και μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος επιτέλους τι σχέση έχει το DRM με την παρακολούθηση;
> Το ένα έχει να κάνει με την προστασία και τη διαχείριση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Το άλλο γίνεται με ένα απλό σύστημα τύπου Remote Desktop Connection... Δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει το ένα για να υπάρχει το άλλο... Κάποιος, please?


Δε καταλαβες καλα οσα γραφω...
Για να εισαι σε θεση να γραφεις για "ανωτεροτητα" πρεπει να αφησεις ολες τις υπολοιπες λυσεις πισω σου... :Wink: 
Ετσι οπως το δουλευεις εισαι βαδιζω και παραμιλω...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δε καταλαβες καλα οσα γραφω...
> Για να εισαι σε θεση να γραφεις για "ανωτεροτητα" πρεπει να αφησεις ολες τις υπολοιπες λυσεις πισω σου...
> Ετσι οπως το δουλευεις εισαι βαδιζω και παραμιλω...


Καθόλου, έχω λύση για όλα σου τα προβλήματα... Εσύ έχεις Expose; Άλλη μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που κάνει την διαφορά ΤΕΡΑΣΤΕΙΑ.

----------


## hemlock

> Καθόλου, έχω λύση για όλα σου τα προβλήματα... Εσύ έχεις Expose;


Οχι ,αλλα δε με εχει πιασει και ιδιαιτερο κοψιμο...
Κανω 10 μετρημενα πραγματα με το Pc μου...Εχω να διαλεξω μεταξυ πληρωτεων προγραμματων και freeware εξισου αξιολογων...Κολημα κανενα ,εξου και αγοραζω μηχανακια που κανουν 400 ευρω + μια καλη οθονη και οχι ολοκληρα μαρουλοφυλα για να κανω πχ επεργασια ενος video ή εικονας.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Οχι ,αλλα δε με εχει πιασει και ιδιαιτερο κοψιμο...
> Κανω 10 μετρημενα πραγματα με το Pc μου...Εχω να διαλεξω μεταξυ πληρωτεων προγραμματων και freeware εξισου αξιολογων...Κολημα κανενα ,εξου και αγοραζω μηχανακια που κανουν 400 ευρω + μια καλη οθονη και οχι ολοκληρα μαρουλοφυλα για να κανω πχ επεργασια ενος video ή εικονας.


Έτσι λοιπόν, όταν δεν ξέρεις τι χάνεις είσαι ευχαριστημένος και με το PC και τις άθλιες εφαρμογές του. Άθλιες γιατί οι περισσότερες δεν ακολουθούν κανένα από τα GUI guidelines, ούτε καν αυτά της Microsoft. Αντιθέτος, ακόμα και το ποιο απλο freeware για Mac OS X είναι στολίδι.

----------


## hemlock

> Έτσι λοιπόν, όταν δεν ξέρεις τι χάνεις είσαι ευχαριστημένος και με το PC και τις άθλιες εφαρμογές του. Άθλιες γιατί οι περισσότερες δεν ακολουθούν κανένα από τα GUI guidelines, ούτε καν αυτά της Microsoft. Αντιθέτος, ακόμα και το ποιο απλο freeware για Mac OS X είναι στολίδι.


Ποιες ειναι οι "ασχημες" εφαρμογες?
Mηπως το winamp? To nero ? To acdsee?
Αληθεια ποια ειναι τα standard της Microsoft που θα επρεπε να ακολουθουν οι κατασκευαστες? :Wink: 
Υπαρχει κατι τετοιο που τους δεσμευει στα XP?

----------


## DrEthernet

Ναι με μια απλή αναζήτηση, τα πρώτα links που εμφανίζονται:

http://www.microsoft.com/win32dev/uiguide
http://www.ascensionlabs.com/general_GuiGuidelines.htm
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...15/ai_16864568

για ακόμη περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://www.google.com/search?q=windo...i%20guidelines

----------


## hemlock

> Ναι με μια απλή αναζήτηση, τα πρώτα links που εμφανίζονται:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/win32dev/uiguide
> http://www.ascensionlabs.com/general_GuiGuidelines.htm
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...15/ai_16864568
> 
> για ακόμη περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://www.google.com/search?q=windo...i%20guidelines


Αρα δεν μιλας για "ασχημες" εφαρμογες ,αφου υπαρχει ο γενικος σχεδιασμος...Συγκρινεις το interface των XP με αυτο του OS X...Και δεν σου αρεσει...ΟΚ δεκτο :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

> Και μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος επιτέλους τι σχέση έχει το DRM με την παρακολούθηση;
> Το ένα έχει να κάνει με την προστασία και τη διαχείριση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


Αν και είναι νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια, θα σου το εξηγήσω:

Κάθε φορά που εσύ πας να κάνεις playback σε ένα αρχείο που έχει DRM, αμέσως ερωτάται η βάση δεδομένων αυτού από τον οποίο το αγόρασες για το αν το έχεις όντως αγοράσει.

Ποιός τον εμποδίζει και ποιός τον ελέγχει αυτόν, κάθε φορά που το κάνεις αυτό, να προσθέτει ένα record στη βάση του του τύπου:

"Ο DrEthernet στις 17-05-2007 μ.χ. και ώρα 18:17 GMT άκουσε (π.χ.) Eternal Flame."

ή αντίστοιχα για ταινίες:

"Ο DrEthernet στις 17-05-2007 μ.χ. και ώρα 18:17 GMT είδε (π.χ.) Dial M for murder."

Έχεις υπόψη σου πόσα δις € τιμώνται τέτοιες βάσεις δεδομένων που έχουν συνήθειες καταναλωτών;

Και πόσο πολύ ενδιαφέρουν αυτές τη βιομηχανία του θεάματος για να ξέρουν τί είδους μελλοντικά προϊόντα να σου πλασάρουν;

Και επιπλέον από αυτά, επειδή έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα λειτουργικό κλειστού κώδικα, φτιαγμένο από στυγνή-αδίστακτη εταιρία (Apple), κανένας δεν σου εγγυάται ότι δεν υπάρχουν backdoors για να διαβάζει οποιουδήποτε είδους τρομερά ευαίσθητα δεδομένα (π.χ. αριθμούς πιστωτικής κλπ.) αφού δεν ξέρεις τί στέλνεται στην Apple από το μηχανάκι σου. Ο κώδικας του TCP-IP stack είναι κλειστός.

----------


## modified

> Αλλά ξέχασα.
> 
> Εκεί θα τα βρουν σκούρα και τους συμφέρει μόνιμα να το ξεχνούν.


Ποιος μιλάει... Αυτή είναι μάλλον τακτική που *εσύ* συνηθίζεις:

Σου γράφω ξανά αυτό που επανειλημμένα αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις:




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από WAntilles
> 
> 
> Πραγματικά και πάλι γελώ.
> 
> 
> Ένα μικρό διάλειμμα στο γέλιο σου για να απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ζητήματα που σου έχω θέσει;
> 
> Ακόμα δεν έχω δει την ανταπάντησή σου για τον "κεφαλικό φόρο".
> ...


Α, και το trolling συνεχίζεται...




> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
> 
> Αλλά η λύση δεν είναι να σε παρακολουθούν μέσω DRM κάθε λεπτό μέσα στο σπίτι σου από το αρχηγείο.
> 
> Όπως κάνει το Mac OSX.

----------


## DrEthernet

Όχι δεν είπα αυτό... Σε άλλη γλώσσα γράφω και δεν το έχω καταλάβει;




> Έτσι λοιπόν, όταν δεν ξέρεις τι χάνεις είσαι ευχαριστημένος και με το PC και τις άθλιες εφαρμογές του. *Άθλιες γιατί οι περισσότερες δεν ακολουθούν κανένα από τα GUI guidelines, ούτε καν αυτά της Microsoft.* Αντιθέτος, ακόμα και το ποιο απλο freeware για Mac OS X είναι στολίδι.

----------


## dkarko

> Καθόλου, έχω λύση για όλα σου τα προβλήματα... Εσύ έχεις Expose; Άλλη μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που κάνει την διαφορά ΤΕΡΑΣΤΕΙΑ.


Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις πόσες εφαρμογές υπάρχουν για σχετικές λειτουργίες, ή και την ίδια.
Υπάρχουν κάμποσα thread εδώ, ρίξε μία ματιά. Expose; flip; τι θες; να σε μέσα σε μία σφαίρα και τα παραθυρα ταξινομημένα σε 3 διαστάσεις σου κάνει; Η αν θες μπορεις να εισαι και σε ένα σπίτι και να έχεις ένα τεράστιο πάνελ με Previews από διάφορες ιστοσελίδες. Έχετε ένα, έχουμε 100. Αλλη μία λεπτομέρεια που κάνει την διαφορά τεράστεια

----------


## gogos

> Αλλη ρατσα εσεις οι μηλαραδες....Τεχνοκρατες και εργασιομανεις...
> Μου δειχνεις τι θα πει δουλευω με το pc/mac, εγω σου μιλαω για τους αλλους τους περισσοτερους που παιζουν παιχνιζακια...
> Εχω δικιο σε αυτο που γραφω? Απαντησε μου γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα...


Δεν κατάλαβες εγώ μιλάω για την σημαία. Και ναί έχεις δίκιο. Αν και εγώ σαν ακόμα χρήστης windows παίζω και κανένα counter ή κανενα sims.. Όμως ξέρεις κάτι?.... εγώ δεν έχω ούτε θα έχω πρόβλημα επειδή ούτε απαιτητικός gamer είμαι ούτε θα χρειαστεί ποτέ να βάλω windows σε ένα mac... γιατί υπάρχει το crossfire.

Ξέρεις κάτι.... είχα ένα φίλο που ήταν τρελός gamer και ήξερε και αυτός κάτι λίγα απο υπολογιστές. Είχε ακούσει για macintosh απο εμένα που του έλεγα διάφορα πράγματα μια φορά μάλιστα είχαμε μπεί στο applestore.gr μαζί και του έδειξα εκεί τους υπολογιστές για λίγο..
μου λέει'' ε, εντάξει μωρέ όμορφα είναι, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δώσω τόσα λεφτά για ένα παλιο-macintosh.
Τον προσκαλώ σε μια εργασία για μια ιστοσελίδα που θέλαμε να φτιάξουμε για το σχολέιο. Επειδή κιόλας δεν είχα ασχοληθεί πολύ με το τί προγράμματα μπορώ να βάλω στο λειτουργικό χρησιμοποίησα το iweb. Επει της ευκαιρίας του λέω να σου δείξω το λειτουργικό που τόσο μισείς.... του το έδειξα και μου λέει ποποπο... φοβερό!! Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ οτι γίνονται όλα τόσο απλά,όμορφα και με τόση ευκολία..απλα (συνεχίζει) όλα είναι μπροστά σου και κάνεις και αυτό που θέλεις..
Απο τότε μου λέει ''ξέρεις το dell λάπτοπ που ήθελα να πάρω δεν θα το πάρω τελικά, αλλα θα πάρω macbook.
Ετοιμάζεται και αυτός λοιπόν με το καλό να πάρει τον φορητό το καλοκαίρι...

Τα σχόλια δικά σας....

----------


## hemlock

> Όχι δεν είπα αυτό... Σε άλλη γλώσσα γράφω και δεν το έχω καταλάβει;


Τι θες να πεις δηλαδη?
Εγω σου εδωσα παραδειγματα εφαρμογων...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Αν και είναι νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια, θα σου το εξηγήσω:
> 
> Κάθε φορά που εσύ πας να κάνεις playback σε ένα αρχείο που έχει DRM, αμέσως ερωτάται η βάση δεδομένων αυτού από τον οποίο το αγόρασες για το αν το έχεις όντως αγοράσει.
> 
> Ποιός τον εμποδίζει και ποιός τον ελέγχει αυτόν, κάθε φορά που το κάνεις αυτό, να προσθέτει ένα record στη βάση του του τύπου:
> 
> "Ο DrEthernet στις 17-05-2007 μ.χ. και ώρα 18:17 GMT άκουσε (π.χ.) Eternal Flame."
> 
> ή αντίστοιχα για ταινίες:
> ...


Tο iTunes Store χρησιμοποιεί το Fair Play το οποίο αναπτύχθηκε από την Veridisc.
To Fair Play λοιπόν σου επιτρέπει το κομμάτι που αγόρασες από το κατάστημα να το αναπαράγεις από εως και 5 υπολογιστές. Ο κάθε υπολογιστής γίνεται authorised και deauthorised κατα βούληση. Το encryption του αρχείου γίνεται κατά την αγορά από την εφαρμογή του χρήστη και φέρει τα στοιχεία του. Επικοινωνία με τον server υπάρχει μόνο κατα την αγορά του. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρουν πόσες φορές και τι ώρα το ακούς, ξέρουν ότι το αγόρασες και τους φτάνει. Ότι  κάνει και το Amazon και ο Βασιλόπουλος με την loyalty κάρτα και οι αεροπορικές με τα μίλια.

Ακριβώς λοιπόν επειδή το encryption γίνεται από τον client, έχουν βρεθεί τρόποι να σπάσει το κλείδωμα των κομματιών...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις πόσες εφαρμογές υπάρχουν για σχετικές λειτουργίες, ή και την ίδια.
> Υπάρχουν κάμποσα thread εδώ, ρίξε μία ματιά. Expose; flip; τι θες; να σε μέσα σε μία σφαίρα και τα παραθυρα ταξινομημένα σε 3 διαστάσεις σου κάνει; Η αν θες μπορεις να εισαι και σε ένα σπίτι και να έχεις ένα τεράστιο πάνελ με Previews από διάφορες ιστοσελίδες. Έχετε ένα, έχουμε 100. Αλλη μία λεπτομέρεια που κάνει την διαφορά τεράστεια


Γι' αυτό και κολλάτε με την κάρτα γραφικών που φοράει το σύστημά σας, γιατί για να δουλεύουν όλα αυτά απροβλημάτιστα, χωρίς να σέρνεται το σύμπαν και να κρεμάει το σύστημα, πρέπει να έχεις την πιο γρήγορη κάρτα που υπάρχει. Με ένα από τα objectdesktop το έχεις γονατίσει το μηχάνημα...

Ενώ στο OS X, είναι μέρος του συστήματος. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν κι άλλες τέτοιες  3rd party μπούρδες που μπορείς να φορτώσεις το μηχανάκι σου...

----------


## WAntilles

> Εσύ έχεις Expose; Άλλη μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που κάνει την διαφορά ΤΕΡΑΣΤΕΙΑ.


Τί είπες Αλέκο;

Τίιιιιιιιιι;

Δεν έχω expose;

Α-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα !!!  :ROTFL:  


*Spoiler:*












> Γι' αυτό και κολλάτε με την κάρτα γραφικών που φοράει το σύστημά σας, γιατί για να δουλεύουν όλα αυτά απροβλημάτιστα, χωρίς να σέρνεται το σύμπαν και να κρεμάει το σύστημα, πρέπει να έχεις την πιο γρήγορη κάρτα που υπάρχει. Με ένα από τα objectdesktop το έχεις γονατίσει το μηχάνημα...


Αλέκο πρόσεχε γιατί θα συνεχίσω να παίρνω captures.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Τι θες να πεις δηλαδη?
> Εγω σου εδωσα παραδειγματα εφαρμογων...


Μια εποχή μου πρότειναν το Avast για AV. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη αναλογία του ενισχυτή με το αντιβιοτικό... Ά, και τι γελοία ανακοίνωση, "Your virus definitions have been updated"!





> Τί είπες Αλέκο;
> 
> Τίιιιιιιιιι;
> 
> Δεν έχω expose;
> 
> Α-χα-χα-χα-χα-χα !!!  
> 
> 
> ...


Φοβερή καινοτομία, αναρωτιέμαι πως την σκέφτηκαν οι linuxάδες...

Αλήθεια, εκτός από Doom, τι άλλο παίζεις στο Linux;

----------


## WAntilles

> Φοβερή καινοτομία, αναρωτιέμαι πως την σκέφτηκαν οι linuxάδες...


Άσε τις υπεκφυγές.

Είπες ότι δεν έχουμε expose.

Ερωτώ λοιπόν:

Έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε expose;

Και μάλιστα έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό είναι και καλύτερο από το expose.

Δες και το CPU usage κάτω δεξιά -> μηδέν




> Επικοινωνία με τον server υπάρχει μόνο κατα την αγορά του.


Ποιός το/τους ελέγχει αυτό/αυτούς;

Κανένας. Γιατί ο κώδικας είναι κλειστός.




> Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρουν πόσες φορές και τι ώρα το ακούς, ξέρουν ότι το αγόρασες και τους φτάνει.


Το ότι δεν χρειάζεται δεν σημαίνει και ότι "τους φτάνει".

Γιατί;

Μα γιατί μπορούν.

Κανένας δεν τους ελέγχει. Ο κώδικας είναι κλειστός.

----------


## modified

> Άσε τις υπεκφυγές.


Ε, αυτό είναι θράσος.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Άσε τις υπεκφυγές.
> 
> Είπες ότι δεν έχουμε expose.
> 
> Ερωτώ λοιπόν:
> 
> Έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε expose;
> 
> Και μάλιστα έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό είναι και καλύτερο από το expose.
> ...


Άρα κι εσείς 11 Ιουνίου θα περιμένετε αγωνιωδώς την παρουσίαση του Leopard για να δείτε τι features θα έχετε σε κανα χρόνο από τώρα.

Άντε, γερά και με υπομονή!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## gogos

> Άρα κι εσείς 11 Ιουνίου θα περιμένετε αγωνιωδώς την παρουσίαση του Leopard για να δείτε τι features θα έχετε σε κανα χρόνο από τώρα.
> 
> Άντε, γερά και με υπομονή!!!


Πώς???
Τι?????
Σε κανενα χρόνο??? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Ε, σε 4-5 με το asta la vista baby  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## DrEthernet

> Αλέκο πρόσεχε γιατί θα συνεχίσω να παίρνω captures.


Τρόμαξα...

----------


## gogos

> Τρόμαξα...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Έγραψες!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## thePrince

> ...Επειδή κιόλας δεν είχα ασχοληθεί πολύ με το τί προγράμματα μπορώ να βάλω στο λειτουργικό χρησιμοποίησα το iweb...


Προσοχή! Βγάζω το ψωμί μου από τον προγραμματισμό «ιστοσελίδων» και έχω να πω ότι το iWeb παράγει κώδικα ίδιο ή/και χειρότερο από του... Frontpage της Microsoft! Προσοχή με αυτό το «εργαλείο», δεν ακολουθεί κανένα standard (X)HTML, CSS και ο κώδικας παίζει «σωστά» μόνο σε Safari. Μακριά! Ότι είναι iWhatever δεν είναι απαραίτητα καλό...

----------


## thePrince

> Άρα κι εσείς 11 Ιουνίου θα περιμένετε αγωνιωδώς την παρουσίαση του Leopard για να δείτε τι features θα έχετε σε κανα χρόνο από τώρα.
> 
> Άντε, γερά και με υπομονή!!!


Δεν αναβλήθηκε για τον Οκτώβρη η παρουσίαση του Leopard???




> Μια εποχή μου πρότειναν το Avast για AV. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη αναλογία του ενισχυτή με το αντιβιοτικό... Ά, και τι γελοία ανακοίνωση, "Your virus definitions have been updated"!


Θα μπορούσες να απενεργοποιήσεις την ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν το σκέφτηκες... Θα μπορούσες επίσης να αγοράσεις, γιατί όχι, ένα καλύτερο antivirus!




> Αλήθεια, εκτός από Doom, τι άλλο παίζεις στο Linux;


Ότι παίζεις και στο OS X! Εδώ όμως δεν μιλάμε για το Linux. Και λίγα λόγια για το Linux γιατί, απ' όσο έχω ακούσει, το OS X έχει «δανειστεί» πολύ open source κώδικα.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ότι παίζεις και στο OS X! Εδώ όμως δεν μιλάμε για το Linux. Και λίγα λόγια για το Linux γιατί, απ' όσο έχω ακούσει, το OS X έχει «δανειστεί» πολύ open source κώδικα.


Για την ακρίβεια από το FreeBSD.

Όχι απλά "πολύ", αλλά ολόκληρο το υπόβαθρο.

Όχι απλά έχει "δανείστει" αλλά έχει νταβελο-γουκο-κατακλέψει και μοσχοπουλά στυγνά και ξεδιάντροπα κόπο και μόχθο δεκάδων χιλιάδων open-source developers.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δεν αναβλήθηκε για τον Οκτώβρη η παρουσίαση του Leopard???


Όχι




> Θα μπορούσες να απενεργοποιήσεις την ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν το σκέφτηκες... Θα μπορούσες επίσης να αγοράσεις, γιατί όχι, ένα καλύτερο antivirus!
> 
> Κι εσύ θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια πιο εποικοδομητική συζήτηση... Για να μην προτείνω κι άλλα πράγματα που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις...
> 
> 
> Ότι παίζεις και στο OS X! Εδώ όμως δεν μιλάμε για το Linux. Και λίγα λόγια για το Linux γιατί, απ' όσο έχω ακούσει, το OS X έχει «δανειστεί» πολύ open source κώδικα.


Όχι, εδώ εν τέλει μιλάμε για ότι μας κατέβει στο κεφάλι, χωρίς τεκμήρια, έτσι για να περνάει η ώρα...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Για την ακρίβεια από το FreeBSD.
> 
> Όχι απλά "πολύ", αλλά ολόκληρο το υπόβαθρο.
> 
> Όχι απλά έχει "δανείστει" αλλά έχει νταβελο-γουκο-κατακλέψει και μοσχοπουλά στυγνά και ξεδιάντροπα κόπο και μόχθο δεκάδων χιλιάδων open-source developers.


Άρα είναι το ίδιο σταθερό και με καλύτερο GUI από το Linux...

----------


## thePrince

> Γι' αυτό και κολλάτε με την κάρτα γραφικών που φοράει το σύστημά σας, γιατί για να δουλεύουν όλα αυτά απροβλημάτιστα, χωρίς να σέρνεται το σύμπαν και να κρεμάει το σύστημα, πρέπει να έχεις την πιο γρήγορη κάρτα που υπάρχει. Με ένα από τα objectdesktop το έχεις γονατίσει το μηχάνημα...
> 
> Ενώ στο OS X, είναι μέρος του συστήματος. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν κι άλλες τέτοιες  3rd party μπούρδες που μπορείς να φορτώσεις το μηχανάκι σου...


Δεν έχεις κάνει έρευνα, υπάρχει και το RocketDock που μιμείται τέλεια την σαχλαμάρα που ονομάζεται Dock, το οποίο δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα του να μην ξέρεις τι προγράμματα και πόσα παράθυρα έχεις ανοίξει με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεσαι κάτι σαν το Expose... *Form over function, the Apple way*! Στα Windows και στο Linux υπάρχει κάποιου είδους taskbar / toolbar -έστω, άσχημη- που όμως παρέχει επαρκή πληροφόρηση για το τι συμβαίνει στο σύστημα σου και δεν χρειάζεσαι extra γκατζετιές. Απλά πράγματα!




> Άρα είναι το ίδιο σταθερό και με καλύτερο GUI από το Linux...


Να κανονίσουμε να σου κάνω ένα demo πως «κρεμάω» τον Finder με 1 drag-n-drop και 2 κλικ, ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## WAntilles

> ...με καλύτερο GUI από το Linux...


Ποιό "καλύτερο" GUI;

Αυτό της πυρκαγιάς;

Αυτό που δεν έχει δεξί κλικ;

Αυτό που δεν έχει maximise;

Ας καγχάσω.



ΥΓ: Και μιας και είπες για "καλύτερο GUI από το Linux".

Beryl έχεις;

Δεν άκουσα Αλέκο;

----------


## kadronarxis

ωχ,ωχ.....
αρχίσαμε τα ψωμιά και τις λαγάνες.
Και τις δεξιότητές μας.
Καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## modified

Πήγα να κοιμηθώ και άκουσα το alarm να χτυπάει.

Ήταν το troll alert, ο Wan χτύπησε πάλι.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Δεν έχεις κάνει έρευνα, υπάρχει και το RocketDock που μιμείται τέλεια την σαχλαμάρα που ονομάζεται Dock, το οποίο δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα του να μην ξέρεις τι προγράμματα και πόσα παράθυρα έχεις ανοίξει με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεσαι κάτι σαν το Expose... *Form over function, the Apple way*! Στα Windows και στο Linux υπάρχει κάποιου είδους taskbar / toolbar -έστω, άσχημη- που όμως παρέχει επαρκή πληροφόρηση για το τι συμβαίνει στο σύστημα σου και δεν χρειάζεσαι extra γκατζετιές. Απλά πράγματα!


"The Apple Way" τα ανοιχτά προγράμματα φαίνονται στο dock από το μαύρο τριγωνάκι:


Με δεξί κλικ (ναι έχουμε και δεξί κλικ) στο εικονίδιο της εφαρμογής μπορείς να δεις και να επιλέξεις τα ανοιχτά παράθυρα της εφαρμογής.




Με το Expose μπορείς να δεις με μιας όλα τα ανοιχτά παράθυρά όλων των εφαρμογών και να μεταφέρεις στοιχεία από τη μια εφαρμογή στην άλλη με drag and drop, όλα τα ανοιχτά παράθυρα της ενεργής εφαρμογής και να μεταφέρεις στοιχεία από το ένα παράθυρο στο άλλο ή το desktop και να μεταφέρεις στοιχεία από εκεί.




> Ποιό "καλύτερο" GUI;
> 
> Αυτό της πυρκαγιάς;
> 
> Αυτό που δεν έχει δεξί κλικ;
> 
> Αυτό που δεν έχει maximise;
> 
> Ας καγχάσω.
> ...


Αυτό που τα λεγόμενά σου αποδεικνύουν πως δεν έχεις δει ποτέ στη ζωή σου...

----------


## thePrince

Λοιπόν, ωραία το χαβαλεδιάσαμε - δε λέω, ώρα να πάτε εσείς με τα Mac να κάνετε καμιά δουλειά, να πάμε και εμείς με τα Windows να παίξουμε κάνα παιχνίδι και εσείς με το Linux να πάτε σε άλλο thread! Εγώ λέω να την κάνω από την συζήτηση γιατί ότι είχε να ειπωθεί, ειπώθηκε και με το παραπάνω. Αν προκύψει κάτι σημαντικό (όπως, νομίζω, το θέμα με τις Mobility κάρτες γραφικών των iMac) κάντε τον κόπο να μου γράψετε κάνα PM, να ενημερώνομαι βρε αδερφέ, μη με πιάσουν κι αδιάβαστο!

Υ.Γ. Υποθέτω πως α) όσοι έχουν ήδη Mac θα συνεχίσουν να προσπαθούν να «αλλάξουν τον κόσμο», β) όσοι είναι switchers θα συνεχίσουν να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν να κόψουμε τις ουρές μας, γ) όσοι έχουν Windows, καλό θα ήταν να μάθουν 2-3 πράγματα σχετικά με τους κινδύνους του internet - μέχρι να στρώσει τους δρόμους το κράτος... , δ) όσοι δεν ανήκουν παραπάνω τους σεβόμαστε αλλά μέχρι εκεί! Gooood night!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Λοιπόν, ωραία το χαβαλεδιάσαμε - δε λέω, ώρα να πάτε εσείς με τα Mac να κάνετε καμιά δουλειά, να πάμε και εμείς με τα Windows να παίξουμε κάνα παιχνίδι και εσείς με το Linux να πάτε σε άλλο thread! Εγώ λέω να την κάνω από την συζήτηση γιατί ότι είχε να ειπωθεί, ειπώθηκε και με το παραπάνω. Αν προκύψει κάτι σημαντικό (όπως, νομίζω, το θέμα με τις Mobility κάρτες γραφικών των iMac) κάντε τον κόπο να μου γράψετε κάνα PM, να ενημερώνομαι βρε αδερφέ, μη με πιάσουν κι αδιάβαστο!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Υποθέτω πως α) όσοι έχουν ήδη Mac θα συνεχίσουν να προσπαθούν να «αλλάξουν τον κόσμο», β) όσοι είναι switchers θα συνεχίσουν να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν να κόψουμε τις ουρές μας, γ) όσοι έχουν Windows, καλό θα ήταν να μάθουν 2-3 πράγματα σχετικά με τους κινδύνους του internet - μέχρι να στρώσει τους δρόμους το κράτος... , δ) όσοι δεν ανήκουν παραπάνω τους σεβόμαστε αλλά μέχρι εκεί! Gooood night!


Good night, don't let the windows bugs bite...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

α) Τα Windows είναι στυγνή αντιγραφή του λειτουργικού της Apple.
β) Οτιδήποτε έχει άδεια χρήσης GPL είναι καταστροφικό για τον επεξεργαστή και αφαιρεί χρόνο ζωής από τα μέρη του υπολογιστή.
γ) Το linux χρησιμοποιείται από κορυφαίες βιομηχανίες θεάματος, αλλά μουσική δεν μπορείς να κάνεις.
δ) Η Apple μας παρακολουθεί καθημερινά.
ε) Μοναδικός σκοπός της ζωής όσων έχουν αποκτήσει Macintosh είναι να σώσουν τον κόσμο από τους κακούς των Windows, Linux, Novell, MorphOS και ό,τι δεν έχει στην ετικέτα του δαγκωμένο μήλο.
στ) Οι λινουξάδες δεν ξέρουν τί είναι το σαδο/μαζο, παρά το γεγονός ότι είναι καθημερινή τακτική στην ενασχόλησή τους με το αγαπημένο τους λειτουργικό.
ζ) Η Γη έχει σχήμα κύβου, όπως τα σκάφη των Borg.
η) Αγαπημένη ενασχόληση του troll είναι να γράφει οτιδήποτε του έρθει στο κεφάλι και να αντικρούει τα τεκμηριωμένα επιχειρήματα για πράγματα που δεν έχει ακούσει/δει ποτέ, με πράγματα που δεν έχει ακούσει/δει ποτέ.

Πού είναι η αλήθεια και πού το ψέμα; Απαντήστε στο κουίζ μας και βγείτε ραντεβού με τον WAntilles για να σας διδάξει την τεχνική του trolling.

Αν υπάρξει κανένα σοβαρό ποστ, εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## PlanB

> ΥΓ: Και μιας και είπες για "καλύτερο GUI από το Linux".
> 
> Beryl έχεις;


Ομολογώ πως δεν γνώριζα το Beryl. Και το είδα, εδώ.

Στα μάτια μου είναι μία απομίμηση του OSX. Και δεν το κρύβει, από το πρώτο κιόλας feature: *"OS X Expose Like Effect"*

Expose-LIKE...  :Clap: 

Κι ακόμη: Desktop Cube, window animations... Τα έχω ξαναδεί -ή, μάλλον, τα βλέπω, χρόνια τώρα, κάθε μέρα στο OSX...

Μαζί μ' αυτά βλέπω (και ζω με) τα υπόλοιπα features του Tiger.

Κι ορέγομαι το Leopard...

"Αλέκο"...  :Thumb down:

----------


## WAntilles

> Κι ακόμη: Desktop Cube...


Τί έχεις δει;

Εσύ το βλέπεις μόνο μία φορά, στατικό, κουτό και όχι υπό τον έλεγχό σου όταν θα αλλάξεις χρήστη.

Εγώ το βλέπω όποτε θέλω, και το κουλαντρίζω όπως θέλω.

----------


## Hwoarang

Αν και beryl user δεν είναι καλό να το διαφημίζεις και τόσο με τα διάφορα memory leaks του AIGLX Και του Nvidia driver :Sad: 

http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewt...3&t=13&p=32400


Off Topic


		Δεν αφοράει μονο SUSE Packages. Το είχα βρει και αλλου αλλα δεν κράτησα links

----------


## WAntilles

> Αν και beryl user δεν είναι καλό να το διαφημίζεις και τόσο με τα διάφορα memory leaks του AIGLX Και του Nvidia driver.


Μόνο που κανένα από τα 2 projects που αναφέρεις δεν έχουν σχέση με το Beryl.

Το πρώτο είναι αναπνευστήρας απαραίτητος για κάρτες γραφικών με υποδεέστερη-ανεπαρκή υποστήριξη.

Το δεύτερο είναι project της nVidia.

----------


## modified

Το troll συνεχίζει να μην απαντά στα ερωτήματα που του έχω θέσει.

----------


## gogos

Μα για ποιό λόγο να παραδεχτεί το λάθος του??? Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσει να μιλάει άν δεν δίνει αποντήσεις..

----------


## PlanB

> Τί έχεις δει;


Έχω δει αυτό...  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

Αντί να υβρίζετε τον συνομιλητή σας, δεν παραθέτετε καλύτερα έστω ένα επιχείρημα;

Π.χ. έχω θέσει το εξής ερώτημα εδώ και πολλές σελίδες και δεν έλαβα απάντηση.

Το TCP-IP stack της Apple στο Mac OSX είναι κλειστός κώδικας.

Ελέγχει - και πώς και ποιός - την Apple για το αν και τί στέλνει πίσω από την πλάτη σας στο Internet;

Όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά όταν βγαίνουν κατά καιρούς άρθρα που μιλάνε για backdoors των τριγράμματων ΕΠΑνικών υπηρεσιών στα Windows όλοι λένε ναι έτσι είναι.

Όταν όμως βγαίνει ένας και λέει το ίδιο για την Apple και το Mac OSX πέφτετε όλοι να τον φάτε.

Γιατί;

Σε τί διαφέρει η Apple από τη Microsoft;

Σε τίποτα απολύτως. Στυγνή κερδοσκοπική εταιρία είναι καί αυτή.

Το έχετε ψάξει ποτέ;

Όχι.

Όταν το ψάξετε - με ethereal ή ο,τιδήποτε άλλο - εδώ θα είμαστε να το συζητήσουμε.



ΥΓ: Τα ίδια φυσικά ισχύουν καί για τον Opera - ανεξαρτήτως πλατφόρμας στην οποία τρέχει. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι καί πρώην adware.

----------


## gogos

Υπάρχει firewall, μπορείς να ελέγξεις ποιό πρόγραμμα είναι ανοιχτό.. α και φυσικά τα προγράμματα δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν απο μόνα τους γιατί έτσι γίνεται στο unix, πρέπει να σου ζητηθεί κωδικός για κάθε πρόγραμμα που ανοίγεις άν δεν είσαι administrator

----------


## modified

> Αντί να υβρίζετε τον συνομιλητή σας, δεν παραθέτετε καλύτερα έστω ένα επιχείρημα;


*Το troll τρελάθηκε*. Ρε φίλε, πλάκα μου κάνεις;

Είπες κάποια πράγματα (απλά είπες, χωρίς να τα στηρίξεις, αυτό έλειπε). Σου απάντησα τεκμηριωμένα, αναπτύσσοντας το σκεπτικό μου και παραθέτωντας πηγές γι'αυτά που "ισχυρίζομαι".

Τέσσερις φορές (1, 2, 3, 4) σου έχω ζητήσει να στηρίξεις αυτά που λες κι εσύ συνεχίζεις στον ίδιο ρυθμό, χωρίς να δίνεις απαντήσεις.

Και όσο για τον "υβρισμό", το χαρακτηρισμό "troll" τον κέρδισες από κάποιους σε αυτό εδώ το thread με την αξία σου -- και μάλιστα αφου σου δόθηκαν προηγουμένως αρκετές ευκαιρίες να στηρίξεις τα όσα ισχυρίζεσαι και παρουσιάζεις ως γεγονότα. Δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός που λέει τον άλλο "Αλέκο" με το καλημέρα, ούτε "εδώ γελάμε". Είχα τη στοιχειώδη ευγένεια να περιμένω αρκετά posts σου σε αυτό το thread πριν επιβεβαιώσω αυτό που υποπτευόμουν. (Ότι είσαι troll.)

Σύνελθε.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Αντί να υβρίζετε τον συνομιλητή σας, δεν παραθέτετε καλύτερα έστω ένα επιχείρημα;
> 
> Π.χ. έχω θέσει το εξής ερώτημα εδώ και πολλές σελίδες και δεν έλαβα απάντηση.
> 
> Το TCP-IP stack της Apple στο Mac OSX είναι κλειστός κώδικας.
> 
> Ελέγχει - και πώς και ποιός - την Apple για το αν και τί στέλνει πίσω από την πλάτη σας στο Internet;
> 
> Όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά όταν βγαίνουν κατά καιρούς άρθρα που μιλάνε για backdoors των τριγράμματων ΕΠΑνικών υπηρεσιών στα Windows όλοι λένε ναι έτσι είναι.
> ...


Έχεις πρόβλημα. Να πας να κοιταχτείς σε κανέναν ψυχολόγο, το trolling σου είναι παθολογικώς γενόμενο τελικά.

----------


## WAntilles

Βλέπω ότι και πάλι αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις.

Γιατί;

Μήπως γιατί δεν ξέρεις τί να πεις;

Μήπως γιατί δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα;

----------


## modified

> Βλέπω ότι και πάλι αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις.
> 
> Γιατί;
> 
> Μήπως γιατί δεν ξέρεις τί να πεις;
> 
> Μήπως γιατί δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα;


Ρε φίλε, έχεις θράσος.

Εγώ δεν απαντώ;

Να πω τι για το TCP/IP stack -- δε συμμετείχα σε αυτήν την κουβέντα! Όπως επίσης θα δεις ότι σε όλα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί σε αυτό το thread από το δικό μου μήνυμα και μετά δεν εκφράζω τη θέση μου γιατί δε νομίζω να απασχολεί κανέναν.

Εγώ μια παρέμβαση έκανα και για πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα μίλησα εδώ μέσα.

1. Αντέκρουσα τις γελοιότητές σου για τον "κεφαλικό φόρο". *Με στοιχεία και παραπομπές.*
2. Σου εξήγησα πως το μοτίβο μιας εταιρείας που --σύμφωνα με σένα-- θέλει "Minority Report" καταστάσεις δεν μπορεί συνάδει με την πραγματικότητα, αναφερόμενος συγκεκριμένα στη συμφωνία με την EMI για DRM-free κομμάτια. *Αυτό έγινε αναπτύσσοντας τη λογική μου πίσω από το σκεπτικό.*

Στη συνέχεια κι αφού είπες 3-4 άλλες αστήρικτες γελοιότητες, σου ζήτησα να μου εξηγήσεις πώς προκύπτει:
1. ότι εγώ δεν αντιπαθώ το DRM,
2. ότι η συμφωνία ΕΜΙ-Apple για DRM-free κομμάτια είναι "στάχτη στα μάτια του κόσμου",
3. ότι "η Apple επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός"
4. και ότι "σε αυτήν οφείλεται η ύπαρξη του DRM".

Έχω ζητήσει την απάντηση σου σε αυτά τα θέματα επανειλλημένα (1, 2, 3, 4). Αν κάποιος αποφεύγει την κουβέντα και δεν έχει επιχειρήματα, είσαι εσύ.

*Ποια η απάντηση σου και πού είναι τα επιχειρήματα σου;*

Πόσο troll είσαι τελικά;

----------


## WAntilles

> Εγώ δεν απαντώ;


Το προηγούμενο ποστ πήγαινε στον Μακγιώργο, όχι σε σένα.




> Σου εξήγησα πως το μοτίβο μιας εταιρείας που --σύμφωνα με σένα-- θέλει "Minority Report" καταστάσεις δεν μπορεί συνάδει με την πραγματικότητα, αναφερόμενος συγκεκριμένα στη συμφωνία με την EMI για DRM-free κομμάτια. *Το έκανα αυτό αναπτύσσοντας τη λογική πίσω από αυτό το σκεπτικό.*


Δεν στέκει η λογική σου.

Γιατί η ίδια αυτή εταιρία επινόησε και εισήγαγε το DRM στον πλανήτη.




> ...ότι εγώ δεν αντιπαθώ το DRM...


Δεν είπα ότι συμπαθείς το DRM.

Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι αν το συμπαθείς ή το αντιπαθείς.

Το αντιπαθείς. Πολύ ωραία. Το δείχνεις όμως καί έμπρακτα αυτό με τις πράξεις-επιλογές σου ως καταναλωτής;

Δηλαδή αποφεύγεις δια ροπάλου προϊόντα hardware και software που έχουν DRM;

Προτρέπεις καί άλλους να κάνουν το ίδιο ενημερώνοντάς τους;

Αν δεν τα κάνεις τα παραπάνω - και κυρίως το 1ο - τότε η αντιπάθειά σου μένει μόνο στα λόγια.




> ...ότι η συμφωνία ΕΜΙ-Apple για DRM-free κομμάτια είναι "στάχτη στα μάτια του κόσμου"...


Στο ξαναείπα και παραπάνω.

Γιατί η ίδια αυτή εταιρία επινόησε και εισήγαγε το DRM στον πλανήτη.




> ότι "η Apple επινόησε το DRM εκ του μηδενός"
> και ότι "σε αυτήν οφείλεται η ύπαρξη του DRM".


Γιατί δεν ισχύουν αυτά που γράφω;

Α. Υπήρχε κατάστημα ΠΡΙΝ το iTunes που να πουλά κομμάτια με DRM;

Όχι.

Β. Υπήρχε software ΠΡΙΝ τα QuickTime και iTunes που στο API τους να περιλαμβάνουν DRM;

Όχι.

Άρα ποιός επινόησε εκ του μηδενός και εισήγαγε το DRM;

Η Apple.

Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος.

Αλλά πρόσεξε, με στοιχεία. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να απαντήσεις ΝΑΙ στις ερωτήσεις Α και Β, και ταυτόχρονα να πεις ποιά ακριβώς ήταν αυτά που προηγήθηκαν των προϊόντων της Apple.

Αλλιώς απλά αρνείσαι τα προφανή στον αέρα.

----------


## KLG

Το νηματάκι αυτό ξεθάφτηκε μετά απο 2 χρόνια. 

Και τότε, όπως και τώρα καταφύγατε/με σε προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Φυσικά κανείς δεν μπορεί να πείσει τον άλλον, οποτε το νήμα δεν εξυπηρετεί κανένα σκοπο. 

Το θεματάκι όμως με τις κάρτες γραφικών είναι σημαντικό, αν θέλετε μπορείτε να ξεκινήσετε νέο νήμα σχετικά με το θέμα και να αναφέρετε τις όποιες σας ενέργειες. Στείλτε μου pm για να μεταφέρουμε τα μυνήματα.

 :Lock:

----------

